# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  المقاله اليوميه للكاتب احمد حسن الزعبي

## بنت الجبل

حرب شوارع


في عام واحد ، بلغ عدد الوفيات 900 حالة وفاة - بينهم 250 طفلاً - وعدد الجرحى (18000) جريح..هذه المجازر البشرية هي حصيلة جمع (98000) حادث سير في عام2006 ، بمعدل حادث سير واحد لكل 50 شخصاً- بعيد الشرّ عنكم - مما يعني أننا في حرب شوارع حقيقية...

أمريكا ، بدباباتها ومصفحاتها وطائراتها وناقلاتها واقتحاماتها لا تفقد (900) جندي سنوياً ولا تخسر 18000 جريح...رغم أنها دولة غازية وتواجه مقاومة شرسة في بلد واسع..هل هذا يعني أن حرب الشوارع عندنا أشرس من حرب الشوراع عندهم؟.. ربما!! فقد لاحظنا أن حصيلة الحوادث التي وقعت على اتوستراد الزرقاء يزيد عن حوادث بعقوبة وحصيلة الحوادث التي وقعت على طريق الطفيلة تزيد عن حوادث الرمادي...

* ** 

ترى ماذا بعد ؟ هل المطلوب من مواطننا إذا ما اراد أن يتوجه (غازياً ) الى دوامه كل صباح أن يرتدي خوذة وأن يضع على ظهره مظله - في حال السقوط من مرتفع- ويتدرّع بواقي مواسير بدلاً من واقي الرصاص، حتى يعود الى أهله سالماً معافى؟؟!!..أما عندما يستقل الحافلة بنجاح فعليه أن يرفع شارة النصر للكاميرا والناس ، وقد يؤخذ بعدها كبطل لفيلم وثائقي اسمه (مارينز الكوستر: قصة حياة ) يتحدث فيه عن تجربته في حرب المواصلات العامة ..

بدون فلسفة ، الأمر مفزع ، لأننا نتحدّث عن آفة موت يستحيل مكافحتها: منذ عشرات السنين ونحن نتكلم بذات الموضوع ، انبرت ألسنتنا ووقعت ... حلوقنا دون جدوى... فلا المخالفات تردع ، ولا الحوادث تعظ ، ولا التوعية تجدي..وكل يوم هناك حادث يحطم الرقم القياسي بمأساويته عن الحادث الذي سبقه ..ترى ماذا تفعل ادراة السير معنا ؟ هل تدعو (فصائل) السائقين الى طاولة مفاوضات سرية وبرعاية دولة اوروبية علّها تصل معهم الى حلّ توافقي...لست أدري..

***

أخيراً، لفت انتباهي أن الحوادث الأعلى رقماً والأكثر تكراراً ودمويةً يقف وراءها ثلاثة اسباب أولى: السبب الأول للحوادث ،التتابع القريب حيث سجّل (14591) حادثاً ..تلاه عدم اعطاء الأولوية وسجل(11542) حادثاً ..ثم تلاه اتخاذ المسرب الخاطىء (11076) حادثاً..القراءة المتأنية للأسباب الثلاثة الأعلى تكراراً في الحوادث ، تبين أن العيب ليس بالطريق ، ولا بالمركبات..وأنما العيب بأمزجتنا أثناء القيادة و طباعنا وسلوكنا القائم على نظرية (المعابطة)...نعم نحن رواد في (المعابطة)...



أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## منار المومني

الرجل المناسب


بينما كان دخان سيجارته يتصاعد من (مكتّة ) قريبة ، كانت فروته مشلوحة على كرسي خلف الطاولة ،و شماغه وعقاله موضوعان في أحدى كفتي الميزان. للوهلة الأولى لم أستدل على وجوده الاّ من خلال فردة شبشبه اليمين ذات النمرة 45 المقطوبة بخيط أبيض، والمرمية قرب صناديق البيبسي الفارغة..

تقدّمت خطوة الى الداخل فوجدت ابا يحيى يقوم بإفراغ كيس كمون في (قطرميز) بلاستيكي مكتوب عليه الوقيه ب60، هناك كومة من الكمون الناعم مسكوبة على الأرض تقدر بضعف الكمية الداخلة في القطرميز كان قدّ سكبها خارجاً لقلة الخبرة.. تقدّمت أكثر فألفيته ، يتمتم ويشتم ويلوم نفسه ويلعن اليوم الذي وافق فيه على شراء الدكان من أبي طايل ..قائلاً بصوت مرتفع دون أن ينتبه لوجودي: ( ما أنا كنت مكيّف ، أمدّ الحصيرة باب الدار لصلاة الظهر وأقعد مكيّف .. شو اللي قردني وخلاّني أشتري الدكانة مش داري...شغلة ما بفهم فيها شو الي فيها..ميله عليّ).

قلت له مغافلاً : * مبروكة الدكانة ، حجي.

* أبو يحيى ملتفتاً :- من هو انت؟..تعْ ولكْ.. تع جاي ..لُمّ اللي كبيتهن وحطهن بالقطرميز..

* أنا :- مالك معصّب؟.

* أبو يحيى :- أنا مش معصب، أنا (ماكل....) .. ثم ناولني كيس آخر وقال : هاك ولك شُمّ هاظ الكيس شو في؟ يانسون! ولا كركم ؟! * أنا :- هاظ يانسون..بس قولي مالك معصّب؟.

* أبو يحيى:- ولك صارلي اسبوعين مشتري الدكانة من الزلمة ومش عارف..الكمون من اليانسون من السماق، ولا عارف مكان الملح ، ولا سعر التايد ، ولا مطرح زيت الخروع.من الصبح نبشت النصبات وأنا بدوّر على اقلام البيك ما لقيتهن.

* أنا :- طول بالك حجي كله بترتّب! بس شو قصّة فردة شبشبك اللي جنب صناديق البيبسي.

* أبو يحيى:- أجاني ولد زغير بدّه حلو سوس وأنا مقرمز وطفران ، تناولته بالشبشب! * عفيه! طول بالك حجي اللي بدّه يفتح دكانه بده يطول باله!.

* أبو يحيى :- ولك مش هاظ القاهرني ، القاهرني يوم يجيبوا وزير و يسلموه وزاره ما عمره فاتها ولا سمع فيها ، بسرعة بصير يفهم فيها ، بكون تخصصه تربية بحطوه بوزارة الصحة بصير يفهم بالصحة ، بيجيبوا واحد دكتوراة بالاقتصاد بحطوه بالأوقاف بصير يفتي بالأوقاف..

* أنا:- المعنى؟.

* أبو يحيى:- المعنى أنه صارلي أسبوعين مش عارف أدير دكّانه..همّه كيف بديروا وزارة من أول يوم بدون ما يدروا شو فيها مش عارف!!!.

----------


## N_tarawneh

بنت الجبل ، منار المومني ...
شكرا ً لإدراجكما  ... :Smile: 
راجيا ً تقبل نشر احدث المقالات لأستاذنا المبدع والمميز في تسخير الموروث الشعبي وتوضيفة في خدمة أهم قضايانا وابرزها  ...
ولمبدعينا في مجال الأدب الساخر خالص التوفيق والمحبة (يوسف غيشان ، أحمد حسن الزعبي ، عبد الهادي راجي المجالي) .

----------


## N_tarawneh

*اجازة موت*



.. ( دفتر أرقام الهواتف الخاص بي أصبح خاليا. من بين 50 رقما لم اجد سوى اسم واحد من الأطباء المتخصصين الذين أعرفهم) ..هذا ما قاله طبيب عراقي لأحد الصحفيين..

** 

منذ أن مرت تلك الدبابة على رصيف التاسع من نيسان، وداست دُمى الباعة المتجولين، وأراقت الندى من عروق عشب الطرقات،منذ أن قسّمت سمك دجلة طائفياً، وسمك الفرات سياسياً.. والموت لا يفرّق بين المهن،ولا يقرأ الوجوه، بل أن المهنة الأولى للموت-المستورد-هي: ألاّ يفرق بين المهن..والاّ يقرأ الوجوه..

منذ ذلك التاريخ، منذ أن ظفر ذلك الفتى بمزهرية ورد ورقص بها أمام فضائيات الدنيا -والتي كانت نصيبه من وطن بحجم الفردوس- منذ ذلك التاريخ : والطبيب يموت نازفاً، والطاهي يموت جائعاً، والشرطي يموت محتجزاً، والخياط يموت عارياً،والسباح يموت غارقاً، وحارس الموتى يموت خائفاً، ودجلة يموت عطشاناً، والعراق يموت قهراً، و(الأنا العربية) تموت صمتاً... فاين الغرابة اذا ما اختفى الأصدقاء من دفتر صديقهم!! في وقت قد اختفى فيه الوطن من دفتر التاريخ كله...

من بين خمسين رقماً ..لم يجب الاّ صديق واحد..قال الطبيب !! ربما تحوّلت العيادات، الى مكاتب وساطات مالية أو وساطت أمنية، أو مستودعات ذخيرة .. فعلاً، ماذا يفعل (الروب) الطبي أمام الكفن؟ والعملية الجراحية مقابل العملية الانتحارية ؟ وعبوة الدواء مقابل العبوة الناسفة؟ والكبسولة مقابل الرصاصة ؟و''التحميلة'' مقابل القذيفة ...والابرة مقابل الصاروخ.. والسرير مقابل الحمالة؟..ماذا يفعل الطب أمام السفك اليومي؟..وماذا تفعل سماعة رقيقة ترصد دقات القلب..مقابل قنابل الصوت التي ترهق ذاكرة القلب؟...

عيادات فارغة وأطباء راحلون : لقد اصبح القتل بمثابة ''بورد'' عراقي جديد..يضعه الأطباء منحوتاً فوق شواهد قبورهم ..ومكتوب هكذا: ((صاحب هذا القبر حاصل على ''البورد'' العراقي بتاريخ 28-11-2006))..أي انه قتل /بامتياز بتاريخ 28-11-2006.

** 

على زجاج باب العيادة يقرأ مريض - اعتاد مراجعة طبيبه - ورقة صغيرة كتبتها السكرتيرة على عجل: ''ملاحظة : الطبيب في إجازة موت''...

*لكاتبنا المبدع أحمد حسن الزعبي خالص المحبة والتوفيق ...*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكور عالموضوع ..
تحياتي ..
__________________

----------


## الحوت

عزيز وغالي


بينما تراوح سعر الخروف البلدي (المعتعت) أي السمين ، بين ال 170 وال190 ديناراً.. بقي سعر الخروف البلدي (المورور) أي الهزيل يتأرجح بين الـ140 والــ150 ديناراً وذلك حسب اغلاق بورصة سوق الحلال ليوم أمس. (المعتعت) ذكرني بمزيج ''برنت'' و(المورور) ذكرني بنفط دبي خفيف والاختلاف بين السعرين ناتج عن الاختلاف في المواصفات طبعاً...

وبما أن سعر الخروف ما زال بارتفاع ،وان ثمن شرائه يعادل راتب شهر في وظيفة حكومية، أقترح على من يقتني هذا ''العزيز الغالي '' أن يراعي فيه ارشادات السلامة العامة وأن يوفر له أساليب الراحة و السعادة والرفاهية الممكنة : * مثلاً عند العودة من سوق الحلال ، ضع خروفك في الكرسي الأمامي من المركبة ثم تأكّد من ربط حزام الأمان ، وتعديل وضعية جلوسه ليتاح له رؤية الطريق من النافذة القريبة.. مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار أن تضع باقي الأولاد في صندوق ''البكم'' خلال مشوار العودة فالأولوية ''للضيف''...

* لا تحاول استفزازه بالأغاني الهابطة مثل ''بحبّك يا حمار'' لسعد الصغير و'' قطّعت قلبي'' لبوسي سمير، احرص على أن تسمعه الأغاني الطربية الأصيلة مثل اغنية (ليلة العيد) و(يابور قلي رايح على فين) وما شابه!!.

* عند نزولك الى أقرب سوبرماركت ،لا تنس أن تشتري لك باكيت دخان ''وينستون'' أبيض لغايات'' التعفيط'' وكيس فوط ''كومفورت'' لغايات ''التفويط''...

* جنّب خروفك مشاهدة ''الملاحم'' ومحلاّت ''الكرش والكوراع'' بطريق العودة فهي بالنسبه له..ارهاب منظّم.

* عند وصولك البيت ''تنحنح'' وافتح طريقاً ''للعزيز الغالي''..واجعل الحريم يتخذن غرفة منفصلة، فالخروف البلدي من النوع الخجول والمحافظ جدّاً.

* حاول أن تواري عن انظاره جميع الجواعد الممدودة في الممرات أو الفراء المرتبّة على ''المطاوي'' احتراماً لمشاعره..

*أجلسه في ''صدر البيت'' وافتح له على قناة ''سبيس تون'' وسلّمه قيادة ''الريموت'' فيما إذا رغب في مشاهدة شيء آخر.مع التذكير بضرورة تشفير القنوات الاخبارية كي لا ''يتكدّر خاطره'' .

* اطلب من أم العيال بصوت منخفض أن تضرب له على ''المولينكس'' كم ورقة ملفوف ، خوفاً من يسقط أحد أسنانه أثناء المضغ فيفقد شرطاً من شروط الأضحية.

* اقترب منه بودّ واسأله ان كان يرغب شرب ''سفن أب'' مع الأكل أم لا، ولا غرابة أن يقول لك : ''فيه ميّة شعير''؟ لذا احرص ان تحفظ عبوتين على الأقل ''ميّة شعير'' من باب الاحتياط.

* آخر الليل أكثر له من المواعظ الحسنة تحديداً :عن الموت والحياة ، وأن الأعمار بيد الله.

* في صبيحة العيد خذه على لحام ''سبور''، يرتدي بنطلونا خصرا ساحلا..و''بودي'' أحمر ، وحالق'' فرساتشي''..أوهمه بأن هذا الرجل مجرّد حلاق..وان كان بالفعل هو ''حلاق أرواح''..

***

اخيراً.. عند ذبحه ، اقترب من بقعة دم كبيرة ...وشاهد نفسك في مرآة الدم...''ايها الانسان العربي''.

----------


## حسان القضاة

لا طلعة ولا عبرة


بانوراما العيد:- 

*** 

أكثر جملة سمعتها هي ''والله لا طلعة ولا عبرة''!! والتي كانت بمثابة جواب عن سؤال تقييمي للعيد..الغريب أن كل الذين طلعوا على بعضهم وعبروا على بعضهم الآخر أكّدوا أن هذا العيد (لا طلعة ولا عبرة) وعزوا ذلك لسوء الأحوال الجوية..السؤال، لو كان الطقس على ما يرام هل سيكون هناك (طلعة وعبرة)؟...طبعاً لا! 

***

أكاد أجزم أن خمسة ملايين اردني قاموا بنفس الطقوس التي قمت بها..بعد أن صلّوا صلاة العيد وعايدوا أهل الدار..وقفوا محتارين (على مين بدنا نروح هسّع)؟..وبعد طول مناقشات اتفقوا أن (يمسكوهم قصص)؟..في كل عيد نحتار (على مين بدنا نروح هسّع) ثم نتفق أن (نمسكهم قصص)...ولا مرّة مضينا بشكل تلقائي وسلس.. فلا بد من التفكير والحيرة طويلاً ثم نتخذ القرار التاريخي والحكيم وهو أن (نمسكهم قصص)..لا الذين نزورهم نقصوا ولا نحن زدنا.. فلماذا نحتار دائماً (على مين نروح هسع)؟؟..

***

ورطتي الحقيقية هذا العام،عندما ذهبت - معايداً- على ابي يحيى وقد نسيت أنه أدّى مناسك الحج العام الماضي، بعد ان عايدته بثوانٍ ''فتح على قناة السعودية الثانية'' وبدأ يشرح لي وهو جالس عن اتساع جسر الجمرات، وعن أمواج البشر القادمة والمغادرة هناك، وكيف حمى أم يحيى بكل صلابة وبقي ''ماسكاً يدها'' خوفاً من الضياع، ثم قام من مكانه وجلس (القرفصاء) امام التلفزيون ليشرح لي ماذا تحت جسر الجمرات، ثم أشار بإصبعه على الشاشة ليريني طرف عمود كان بمثابة علامة بارزة للإلتقاء بمرشد الحملة ، وعندما انتقلت الصورة على حاج ''ماليزي'' يبتهل الى الله،شرح لي عن سلوك الحجاج الماليزيين هناك وكيف ''ضرب صحبة'' مع أحدهم،وعندما انتقلت الصورة الى حاج باكستاني ذكر لي عادة من عاداتهم، ولما ظهرت لقطة على حنفية ماء وأحد الحجّاج يشرب منها..أكّد لي أنها ذات الحنفية التي ضاعت عندها ''الحجة أم يحيى''..وعندما استأذنته بالخروج..أمرني بالجلوس حتى يريني أين وجد اخته ''صيته''..وبعد الحاح شديد مني بضرورة المغادرة.. أشار الى خارج اطار الشاشة /مكان كبسات التلفزيون تحديداً / ليقول لي ''هون لقيت صيته''!!..

***

خلاصة القول : ما بين التذمر من الجو حيث ( لا طلعة ولا عبرة)، والحيرة (وين بنا نروح هسع)؟، و ما أن وجد أبو يحيى أخته ''صيته''، حتى ضاع العيد..

----------


## ابوالشرع

*توجيهي مزمن

علينا أن نعترف بأن الحياة باتت صعبة وصعبة جدّاً، أصعب من التوجيهي علمي ايام زمان..كل يوم، تمر أمام أعيننا معادلات حياتية معقدة و مكونة من عدّة مجاهيل،لا حل لها أو تصريف.. والخبراء مثل مدرس رياضيات (تعيين جديد)، يهدر باكيت طباشير وعشرات الحصص في اثبات قدرته على ايجاد الحل دون جدوى..ونحن الشعب ننسخ ما يكتبون نتابع الحل خطوة خطوة ثم في نهاية الحصة نمزع صفحة من دفتر ايامنا..حتى يأتي غيرهم فيباطحون المسألة - اياها من جديد- دون جدوى، فننسخ وراءهم ما يكتبون نتابع الحل خطوة خطوة ثم في نهاية حصتهم نمزع صفحة ثانية من دفتر ستيرتنا وننتظر الذين بعدهم..وهكذا..

بالواقع نحن أمام توجيهي مزمن ، في كل عام نخضع لامتحانين فصليين: الأول صيفي وما يتضمنه من شح للمياه والتسممات المائية والغذائية، والثاني شتوي وما يحتويه من سلس في اسعار البترول..و التغوّل اللا إرداي...

بصراحة بات المرء منا بحاجة الى دروس تقوية في العيش ، ودوسيات مصورة لمنهج الحياة الكريمة ..ومسائل محلولة في مادة الضنك ...الشتاء وحده بحاجة الى عدّة دوسيات تشرح لنا كيف نتدبر أمر دفئنا من غير أن نشحد أو نجنح ؟..ليت أساتذة الاقتصاد ومنظري الترشيد يؤلفون لنا كتباً مساندة بهذا الخصوص: كـ (البديع في مواجهة الصقيع)، (الف باء حلول الشتاء)، (اسرار والغاز توفير الكاز)، (الوفير في مبادىء التوفير)، ( الحل الجاري في استخدام البواري)، (مختصر القواعد بفرش الجواعد)...الخ..

أنا لا أمزح، نحن تائهون فعلاً، لا ندري ماذا ينتظرنا غداً، ولا نستطيع أن نتنبأ أو نتوقع لشبر زمني واحد، تحرير البترول يا جماعة..يعني تحرير كل شيء بدءاً من زر البندورة وانتهاءً بملقط الحواجب ..فكيف سنواجه هذا الإعصار القادم من الارتفاع والتحرير؟..لا ندري !! بزيادة الرواتب ؟ ان زيادة الراتب هذه مقابل ارتفاع الأسعار..يشبه من يواجه موج البحر بقشّاطة ..

ماذا يفعل موظف القطاع الخاص الذي لا يتعدى راتبه ال140 ديناراً، في مواجهة جرة الغاز ام التسعة.. وتسعين قرشاَ ..ماذا يفعل موظف القطاع الحكومي رب الأسرة الكبيرة في مواجهة جلن الكاز أبو العشرة وعشرين قرشاً ؟؟..

بالمقابل،لنكن واقعيين! ماذا تفعل الحكومة أمام هذه التسعيرة العالمية..وهذا التغول اللا إرادي.. لقد قلت انها معادلة معقدة وكثيرة المجاهيل..ونحن في امتحان توجيهي مزمن ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

*حجاً ( مبلولا )*

في رواية (الحب في زمن الكوليرا)..للرائع ماركيز، تبقى السفينة التي تقل البطلين تجول في عرض البحر ليلاً نهاراً دون الوقوف في مرفأ محدد..خوفاً من عدوى الكوليرا..أخيراً تنفد الرواية قبل أن ينفد وقود السفينة، ويظل القارئ يشرع مخيلته على نهايات كثيرة تسعده أو تحزنه حسب رغبته..

يبدو أننا أمام رواية جديدة اسمها (الحج في زمن الكوليرا) الكوليرا السياسية التي تحجر على المواطن ابن الأرض ابن الوطن أن يعود الى وطنه بعد أن غسل ذنوبه في بحر التوبة وأدّى فرضاَ تقره وتحترمه كل الأديان...نعم نحن أمام كوليرا سياسية أهم أعراضها : (إبعاد) و(حجر) ..

أكثر من 2000 حاج يتوقون منذ أيام لأن يطأوا اليابسة، يابسة غزّة،(ليسعوا) فيها من جديد،(ويطوفوا) حول شوارعها من جديد..2000 حاج أمنيتهم الكبرى أن (يتحللوا) يوماً من نقاط التفتيش..و(يتمتعوا) بوطنهم كباقي الأمم.. 2000 حاج ما زالوا يموجون على ظهر البحر، يتوقون للعودة الى بيوتهم مثل سائر البشر، يفرحون بالزينة المعلقة قبل أن ''تذبل'' وتذهب ألوانها، و يفرّحون أحفادهم الصغار بكاميرات تظهر صوراً بهية لمكّة والحرم الشريف، صرة ''حنّاء'' لعائشة أحضرتها الجدّة من هناك، وخواتم مقلّدة لصبايا الحي أحضرها أبو العبد من هناك ايضاً...2000حاج ينظرون الى هداياهم فوق السفينة ويتمنون وطناً مشرّع الحدود، لا وطناً محكوما ببوابة وقفل و سجّان يفتحه ويغلقه حسب المزاج..

ويبقون يموجون في عرض البحر، وجوههم تتوسد اياديهم، وسفينتهم تتوسد يد الماء .. يحلمون بالأهل والأولاد، وسرد حكاوى السفر، يتمنون لو يمسدوا بماء زمزم على جرح فلسطين فيبرأ..

حجاً مبلولاً بماء الصبر يا حجاج غزة ...
*كُل التقدير والمحبة للكاتب المُبدع دوما ً احمد حسن الزعبي ...*

----------


## N_tarawneh

*(شراك) الذاكرة*




..لا أذكر يوماً أن نفد الخبز من بيتنا،كما لا أذكر أن نفد طعم ''الكماج'' من ذاكرتنا طيلة فترة الطفولة الطرية كقطعة عجين،يكاد يكون فرضاَ سادساً تؤديه أمي بعد صلاتها ،أن تتفقد الأرغفة الملفوفة بسجادة صلاة..وإذا ما لاحظت نقصانها، تبيّت عجنة الغد بكل رضا، تتناول المنخل المتكىء على نفسه فيتناثر الضوء من ثقوبه فجأة، تحضر الماء الدافىء كأمومتها، وتغرف برفق طحين صديق كانت قد ''سربت'' قمحه بيديها، ثم تبدأ بتقليب الطحين الأبيض بعتمة الليل الأسود بلون الماء المحايد..

قبل الغروب، غالباً ما كنّا نقايض أمّي إذا ما طلبت منّا تحويش ''الدجاجات'' الى الخمّ..أن تخبز لنا ''شراكا'' بدلاً عن هذه الخدمة السهلة وغالباً ما كانت توافق.. كنّا نجمع لها حطباً بسيطاً: جذع زيتونة ميتا ''سحارّة'' مكسورة، خشب ''طوبار'' مرميا على ظهر الخم..ثم يقوم أشجعنا ويحضر ''الصاج'' المعلّق على صدر فرن الطابون المعتم،يقلبه على مربّع أحجار قرب السياج الطيني، تحضر أمي وعلى كتفها المعجن..تكنس ظهر الصاج بمقشة ''قيصوم'' ، ثم تمسحه بخرقة بالية، ''تدوزنه'' جيداً كسرير طفل لينام الرغيف نوماً هنيئاً على فراش الوهج..تميل أمي الى اليمين تقتطع من العجين ''العويص'' أقراصاً على عددنا و تنسى نفسها، أحياناً كانت تتذكر أبي المسافر فتخبىء له رغيفاً على ركبتها وعندما نسألها لمن هذا الرغيف كانت تقول: لي، له، ليأكله أبوكم إذا ما عاد، فأشبع أنا.

الدخان الخارج من ''تحت الصاج'' كان بلون الغروب أزرق ومعتما لكنه مؤقت وسريع الذوبان في الليل.. فور أن يحلّق فوق رؤوسنا بشبر أو شبرين كان يتبدد كانه ليس هنا....كانت تخبز لنا ''شراكاً'' شهياً نأكله قبل أن يلامس ''منسفة القش''..كان الخبز مغمّساً بطعم الدخان المرّ..هناك طعم لخشب الزيتون وللحطب القديم، كان الرغيف مبخراً بدخان لذيذ يطفىء جذوة الجوع.. كثيراً ما كنت أتأمل ''رغيفي'' قبل أن آكله، أتخيل ''لذعات'' النار على أطرافه، وأقرأ ''علامات الترقيم'' المزروعة فوق محيطه، هنا فاصلة كبيرة بين الجوع والشبع، وهذه علامة تعجّب، هنا حروف غير مكتملة صنعتها النار، وهنا وجه أبي مرسوم بخطوط الليل والأمل والسفر..كنت أقرأ رغيفي عن ظهر قلب قليلاً ثم آكله..وعندما أجد نفسي وحيداً قرب الرماد..كنت أركض خلف أمي العائدة بمعجنها الى غرفتنا الوحيدة..

لم نخف يوماً، أو نقلق، أو نبتزّ.. فقد كان القمح قمحنا، والنار نارنا، واليد يدنا.. لذا لم يكن يجرؤ الجوع على الاقتراب منّا أبداً..

*** 

الآن إذا ما أغلق السوبر ماركت أبوابه باكراً أو نسينا موزّع الخبز، نامت العائلات بجوعها..بصراحة لم تعد هناك امومة حقيقية، غزيرة ومفعمة كما كانت..
*كُل المحبة لكاتبنا أحمد حسن الزعبي ...*

----------


## N_tarawneh

*أطفال تيك أوي*





صار خبراً عادياً أن تقرأ عن مولود سَفَري وجد مرميا قرب الحاوية مثل بقايا الوجبات الجاهزة .. بل أصبحت اهميته تماماً كأهمية أي خبر يتحدث عن العثورعلى بكسة فلّين ،أو على كرتونة بيض فارغة قرب برميل ،فلم تعد تداهمنا ذات القشعريرة التي اصبنا بها في المرة الأولى ..

حتى جين الرفض الذي كان ينتفض بدواخلنا بدأ بالتدجّن والتعود ، فلم يعد مستهجناً هذا النمط من الأخبار حتى لو تنوعت فيها الإثارة والغرابة والبشاعة ،باختصار لم نعد نصاب بالدهشة اياها التي كانت تصيبنا عندما كنا نشاهد صورة لمولود عارٍ خشمه أحمر على الصفحات الأولى من الجرائد ، وأخشى أن تنقلب الأمور عكسياً ، بمعنى أن نصاب بالدهشة اذا ما مرّ يوم ولم نقرأ أو نسمع عن طفل لقيط ..

هذا التفقيس غير الشرعي في مجتمعنا اذا ما تواصل.. قد تتحول الحاوية الى مستشفى تخصصي لأغراض التوليد والحضانة فقط.واذا ما استمر هذا النزف اللا اخلاقي واللا انساني البشع دون علاج أو اسعاف .. قد نضطر الى ترخيص أكثر من حاوية طبية في كل منطقة لتخدم اكبر عدد ممكن من السكان على أن تتعاون وزارتا الصحة والتنمية الاجتماعية في الاشراف المباشر عليها.

سنشاهد حاويات كثيرة بأقسام متخصصة في المكان الواحد : الحاوية الأولى مكتوب عليها الطوارىء وأمام الطوارىء هناك أكثر من عرباية دز تعمل كسيارات اسعاف لنقل الحالات ، على الحاوية الثانية مكتوب : ولادة طبيعية ،الثالثة قسم الخداج ،الرابعة مواليد بالحبل السريّ ، الخامسة مواليد بدون الحبل السري ..يقوم بالاشراف على هذه الأقسام عامل وافد من عمال الأمانة يرتدي ثوب عمليات برتقالي اللون مفتوحا من الخلف ..يقوم بالاطمئنان على المواليد بين الحين والآخر والاشراف على تحضير الرضعات وعلى عمليات التفويط الدورية، هذا العامل الداية لديه سجلات رسمية مثبت بها تاريخ ورود الطفل للحاوية ، وتاريخ خروجه منها ، كما ان لديه نماذجاً لتبليغ الولادة ،ومختومة ب زرّ بطاطا تبين رقم الحاوية وعنوانها.

** ومن الطبيعي ان تنشأ عيادات قريبة من الحاويات تقدم الاستشارة والمتابعة ، يكتب عليها القابلة فلانة / نسائية وتوليد حاويات ، الدكتور فلان أخصائي أطفال حاويات يحمل بورد الزبالة من جامعة كذا..وسيقوم مطهر قانوني بجولات على الحاويات وهو ينصب قارمة صغيرة على سيارته مطهر أولاد حاويات / جملة ومفرّق..

** وقد يتمادى البعض لاحقاً ويتصل بالبث المباشر ليشكو من سوء الخدمات المقدّمة في الحاوية وسوء معاملة العامل المناوب عليها بالاضافة لضيق المكان مطالبين الأمانة بتوسعتها..و تؤخذ هذه الشكاوي على محمل الجد..

** كما هي ظاهرة وجبات التيك أوي ..نحن الآن أمام ظاهرة أطفال التيك أوي .. اشبِعْ وتخلّص ..

----------


## الحوت

حزن تحت الصفر


يقولون في غزّة هناك أزمة مقابر..الاسمنت مفقود، ومواد البناء لا تمر من نقاط التفتيش..ترى كيف يكمل المرء ما تبقى من شقائه من غير قبر؟..قبر متريّ يمتدّ من جمجمته الى قدميه..ليأوي جسداً منهوشاً من الحصار والدمار واليتم الوطني..ترى كيف يكمل المرء ما تبقى من نضاله من غير قبرٍ يحترم نضاله..من غير وطنٍ مختصرٍ بحجم تابوت..يكون فيه الشعب ويكون فيه الزعيم..؟.

يقولون في غزّة هناك أزمة مدامع ..الحزن متجمّد في القلوب، وحبّات الدمع لا تمرّ من نقاط التفتيش.. ترى كيف تبكي الأمهات وكيف تهتّز الشقيقات السروات والحزن تحت الصفر..و الآه موقوفة على آخر معبر...

** شهداء تلّ الزيتون، يتساقطون مثل غصون ما بعد القطاف، مثل حبّاتٍ ارتوت من ملح الأرض وظلّ الكروم..في تل الزيتون اختلط وجع الجرح بثلم الأرض..فتقاسم الغصن الموت مع الشهيد..حتى انجدلا على الأرض غارقين.. هنا شهيد ينزف دماً أخضر بلون الزيت، وهناك زيتونة تعتصر زيتاً أحمر بلون الدم..

(أمّ حسام) في باب الدار جالسة، خفق قلبها عندما أحضروا شيخ الشباب و حبيب البيت ..انحنت الى نعش الزيتون .. طارت دمعة من عينيها كيمامة المسجد وحطت فوق محراب الجفن..قالت لرفاقه ويدها ترتجف على وجنتيه : لم يخبرني أنه سيموت،طلب منّي أن أخيّط زرّ قميصه الأزرق..وأن أخبز له رغيفاً..وأن أهيىء له حمّاماً دافئاً ريثما يعود..ثم صمتت، وبكت من جديد..قالت وهي تقبّل الجبين : لو أمهلتني لأقطب زرّ قميصك..فكم كنت جميلاً بالأزرق...يا بحر غزة رفقاً بهذا الزورق..وقبل أن يحملوه،مسدت شعره وابتسم..من بين جرح وفم..ثم مسدت شعره وابتسم ..من بين فرحٍ وغمّ..

يا أم الصبر يا غزة، ايتها المضرّجة برائحة ترابك، بعطر صمتك..ضعي أبناءك من على خصرك وابذريهم في الأرض وامضي..غداً سيكبرون..العشرة سينبتون مئة، والمئة سينبتون الفاً، والألف سينبتون أمه، والأمة ستلد وطناً..يا أم الصبر يا غزة ..ابذريهم في الأرض..فالغيث قريب.

----------


## معاذ القرعان

(إشْمعنا)


وجدت أن أكثر تعبير يصلح للاستفسار عن مجمل قرارات مالية النواب الأخيرة هو ''اشمعنا''..هذا المصطلح الذي يختلف عن باقي المصطلحات الأخرى..بأنه استفساري استنباطي استعباطي مقارن..يرافقه رفع الحاجب اليمين وتنزيل الحاجب اليسار مع ''لوق'' الفم قليلاً.. (إشمعنا) تم اختيار المبلغ (45) دينارا بالتحديد، كزيادة شهرية لمن تصل رواتبهم 300 ديناراً فما فوق..اقصد لماذا لم تحدد بـ 40 أو 50 دينارا..اشمعنا الـ (45) بالذات..الا تعتقد مالية النوّاب أن الخمسة دنانير المحشوّة في الرقم السابق قد شوّهت الزيادة..بمعنى آخر ''الخمسة دنانير'' لن تسد المديونية لو طرحت، كما أنها لن ترهق الخزينة لو اضيفت..

(اشمعنا)، في كل زيادة راتب يتم تجاهل القطاع الخاص من صيغة تجبر أرباب العمل على زيادة موظفّيهم ومساواتهم بموظفي القطاع العام،في وقت تسعى فيه الحكومات جاهدةً على تشجيع المواطنين للولوج في هذا القطاع للتخفيف من عبء البطالة..

(اشمعنا) أن ينصبّ كل التركيز وكل الاهتمام على دعم الغاز فقط، في حين أن (الكاز) مش بطّال أيضاَ ويستحق دعماً مشابهاً،(اشمعنا) الغاز سيتمتع بدعم جزئي لغاية الربيع، بينما (الكاز) سيرفع كما باقي المشتقات، هل لأن (جرّة الغاز) ضلع قاصر..بينما جلن (الكاز) رجل ويستطيع أن يعتمد عى نفسه..(اشمعنا) هذا التفريق بين (اشقاء البترول) مع أنهم رضعوا من مصفاة واحدة..لذا أرجو اعادة النظر بموضوع التسعير والغاء التمميز الأخير لما يتركه من حساسية بين المشتقات..فكل المحروقات سواسية (ما فيه ابن سبعة وابن تسعة) اقصد الدنانير لا الشهور..

(اشمعنا) متقاعدو الضمان الاجتماعي سيحصلون على زيادة قدرها (30) ديناراً فقط ولمدة 6 شهور..بينما باقي الموظفين في القطاع العام يناوشون الخمسين دينارا..هل يعيش متقاعدو الضمان في ''الكونغو'' حتى لا يلحقهم قرار تحرير البترول وغلاء المعيشة..ثم (اشمعنا) أن تكون هذه الزيادة لمدّة 6 شهور فقط..هل يعتقد مجلس الضمان أن سعر البترول سيعود الى (10) دولارات للبرميل بعد ذلك..أم يعتقد أن متقاعدي الضمان لن يعيشوا أكثر من 6 شهور..

شبعنا قرارات وما شبعنا (اشمعنا)..

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكورين للإدراج المتواصل يا اخوان ... :Smile:

----------


## اسير الاردن

شيء جميل ورائع ان ارى كل هذا النشاط في المتابعه على تنزيل المواضيع تابعوا نشاطكم

----------


## N_tarawneh

*النفس ( الوحّامة )*



المشهد الأول



يدخل ابو العيال الى البيت، يغلق الباب الخارجي ''بكعب'' رجله لانشغال يديه بحمل الأكياس، تستقبله ام العيال فور سماعها لصوت الباب، تأخذ الأكياس منه الى المطبخ وتقوم بتفريغها في الثلاجة وفوق الرفوف..

اثناء وجبة الغداء يتناول الزوج طعامة بشهية وبسرعة ..بينما تعبث الزوجة بالملعقة دون ان تأكل 

ابو العيال:- ما توكلي؟؟..

ام العيال:- مش جاي عبالي..حاسة نفسي زايغة..

ابو العيال:- مطوّلة ''سولافة الوحام'' هاي..

ام العيال:- آخر هالشهر...

ابو العيال:- طيب اجيبلك ''نصّ'' ليمونة.

ام العيال:- لأ.ولا اشي.

ابو العيال: طيب، صحن رايب، بندورة تسطيح، راس بصل،زرّ جميد علبة آجو،علبة بويه!!.

ام العيال: ولا اشي 

بس اذا ما فيها غلبة عليك..وانت رائح عالكازية ''جيبلي بليرة كاز''..من مبارح وهو جاي عبالي ..

وخايفة يطلع بوجه البيبي :''جلن''..

***

المشهد الثاني



صيوان كبير يقف في بابه أبناء الفقيد ''ابو طايل''..يستقبلون المعزّين ثم يجلسون على الكراسي، و بعد دقيقة يقفون من جديد فور قدوم وفد آخر من المعزين.. بين صفوف الكراسي يقوم أحد الفتية بصبّ القهوة للحاضرين يتبعه فتى آخر بيده صينيه مليئة بالتمر المسمسم..يشرب أبو يحيى فنجان قهوة..ثم يلوك ''تمرة'' بفمه..و يميل على جاره ''شايش'' سائلاً:

- ابو يحيى : والله ما دريت غير اليوم عن ''ابو طايل''..

- شايش: الله يرحمه..مات ميتة..ولا أحلى من هيك..

- ابو يحيى :- كيف؟ 

- شلاش: صلّى العشاء جماعة، وروح وتعشّى ''معلاق'' وطرق وراه ''ابريق شاي''..وحطّ راسه ونام..اثاريه تارك صوبة الغاز شغّالة للصبح..ومات مخنوق بريحة الغاز..شوف ما احلى هالميته!! 

- ابو يحيى :- على شو حاسده ما دام مات ''مخنوق''..

- شلاش : مالك يا رجل، مات وريحة الغاز بخشومه..شو بدك احسن من هيك!

----------


## N_tarawneh

*دبـّرنــا*



يقولون ان الملياردير العالمي - اللبناني الأصل- كارلوس سليم حلو ''ملك الاتصالات'' في المكسيك، يربح في الدقيقة الواحدة ما يعادل راتب خمسة موظفين ''مسخمطين'' في الشهر ، أي أكثر من ألفي دولار''طقة'' واحدة ، وبحسبة أخرى 120 ألفا بالساعة، وتقريبا مليونين و900 ألف دولار في اليوم الواحد. فأرباح الرجل البالغ من العمر 68 عاما بلغت من أول عام 2007 إلى آخره حوالي 11 مليار دولار بالتمام والكمال .

هذا الرقم فتح عندي باب الفضول ،ترى كم ستكلّفه الحركات التافهة والبسيطة والتلقائية التي يقوم بها الانسان الطبيعي أو (الفقري نقري) شروا أفضالي؟ على سبيل المثال : ''العطسة'' ستكلفة على الأقل 100 دولار هذا في حال ان العطسة الواحدة تستغرق من السيد كارلوس ثلاث ثوان.. حكّة (بطّة) الرِّجل اليمنى ستكلفه 330 دولاراً في حال استمرت 10 ثوان..حتى (التجبيده) الواحدة التي أمارسها باليوم عشرين مرّة ستكلفه 500 دولار / تجبيدة ..أما العبث (بشَعر الصِّدر) سيكلفه بالصفنة الواحدة حوالي 6 الآف دولار .. الخ.

في عام واحد (مزط) الرجل 11 مليار دولار من ''اللقاقين'' والثرثارين و''اللحوحين'' و''فاضيين'' الأشغال ومن ''مليانين الأشغال'' ايضاَ..ونحن هنا منذ عشرات السنين ونحن نباطح بالدين الخارجي البالغ نفس الرقم (بالزبط)..نحضر استثمارات نبيع استثمارات نجلب استثمارات ، نجدول ديون ، نشتري دائنين ، نأخذ منحاً ، نقدم لقروض طويلة الأجل.

منذ أن فتحت عيني على الدنيا وحفظت وجه أمي وصوت ابي ، وأذرع القصيب في البيت الغربي ..وانا اسمع عن الدين الخارجي..شددنا الأحزمة،شرقنا البطون ، فرطنا ''السحّابات''، لم نترك وسيلة تصحيح اقتصادي مطبّقة في الدنيا الاّ ومارسناها، ولا نظرية ''انقاذية'' في الأدراج الا وأخرجناها ومع ذلك بقيت المديونية مسجلة على الدفتر..هل عرفتم الآن سر الكشرة الأردنية الأصيلة و المرسومة بين عيون الناس على هيئة (11) انها بسبب الدين الخارجي..

خالي كارلوس ..بحياة روح (ميتينك) دبّرنا سنة واحدة من أرباحك وبعدها اغتني كما شئت...
شكرا ً للمبدع دوما ً أحمد حسن الزعبي ...

----------


## Xitooo

> *دبـّرنــا*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خالي كارلوس ..بحياة روح (ميتينك) دبّرنا سنة واحدة من أرباحك وبعدها اغتني كما شئت...
> شكرا ً للمبدع دوما ً أحمد حسن الزعبي ...


*والشكر الك كمان يا نادر على الطرح ... انشاءالله برضى خالي كارلوس يدبرنا*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *والشكر الك كمان يا نادر على الطرح ... انشاءالله برضى خالي كارلوس يدبرنا*


إن شاء الله ...

قول آمين ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

*قطرميز الطحينة*




عادة لا يكترث الأردنيون بالأرقام الإحصائية، ولا بالتقارير الصادرة عن البنك الدولي عند التدليل على التضخم..بقدر ما ينشغلون بذلك الارتفاع المضاعف الذي طرأ على سلعة غير ''محترمة'' في العرف الشعبي.

على سبيل المثال ، قبل شهور اتّخذ ''قطرميز الطحينة'' مؤشّراً مهمّاً ومثالاً دارجاً على ألسنة الناس عند الحديث عن الغلاء.

لم يبق قطاع ولا مجلس ولا هيئة ولا نقابة ولا مؤسسة ولا مناسبة في البلد إلا وتمّ فيها الحديث عن قطرميز الطحينة ''ملعون الحرسي''.

المقاول الذي يطوي فاتورة الشراء في جيبه شاكياً باكياً متأففاً من ارتفاع سعر الحديد ، كان يتم ''التكسير'' عليه من قبل أحد الجالسين ''بقطرميز'' الطحينة..قائلاً ''إذا قطرميز الطحينة ارتفع.. بدكيش الحديد يرتفع ''.

في ''جاهات الأعراس'' ايضاَ، وبعد إن ينهض كبير العشيرة العباءة عن كتفيه ، ويبدأ بمراسيم الخطبة ،وقراءة ما تيسّر له من جمل ''توافقية'' متواترة تقال عادة في هذه المناسبة من بينها '' نحط زيتاتنا على طحيناتكو''..حتى يفتتح موضوعاً مشتركاً بين الحاضرين الا وهو ''قطرميز الطحينة''.

في الشهور الماضية ، حتى في المكالمات التي تتسم بالعاطفية والحنان كان يقفز ''قطرميز'' الطحينة بين ثنايا الحديث فجأة دون مقدمات ،فقد تسمع أُمّاً تبوح لابنها المغترب في مكالمته الأسبوعية عن شوقها له و''ان الدار '' بدونه لا شيء ،وأن الغربة طالت كثيراً ،ثم تشرح له مباشرة وبدون فواصل عن ''قطرميز الطحينة أبو الليرة وصل '' الى "3.75" .

الآن وبعد مرور 6شهور ، استوعبت الناس فكرة تحرير ''الطحينة'' كما استوعبت فكرة تحرير البترول، وبدأت تتقبّل الارتفاعات بمنتهى السلاسة والصبر والرضى.

المشكلة الجديدة الآن تكمن في العدس، فقد وصل سعر الكيلو منه الى دينارين..مما يعني أننا أمام ''مضرب مثل'' جديد للغلاء والتضخّم ..حيث ستحتل هذه السلعة ''الأقل حظّاً'' حديث المجالس والصحافة والمناسبات العامة...و''سيمسح بها الأرض'' على ارتفاع سعرها ، وستنال من كلمات توبيخية ما لم تنله منذ اختراع النار : '' اخص يا العدس..الله يقطع العدس..عمره لا يتّاكل،بموت منّه خلقه ، ما ظل غير العدس...والله لو ببلاش ما بشتريه''.

*كُل المحبة لكاتبنا المبدع أحمد حسن الزعبي ...*

----------


## غسان

طلعــــن؟


من المتوقع أن تظهر نتائج التوجيهي غداً..ومن المتوقّع أن تسجّل الكلمة الاستفهامية : ''طلعن''؟ رقماً قياسياً من بين الكلمات الأكثر تداولاً - في هذا اليوم - بين المتّصلين ..كما سيسجّل المثل القائل : ''اللي بالقدر بدها تطلعه المغرافة'' أكثر الأمثال تداولاً على الإطلاق في هذه الليلة وفي ساعات الصباح الباكر.

غداً ستنشغل خطوط الهاتف والشرفات المتقابلة والشبابيك المتقاربة والأبواب المتجانبة بنفس السؤال : طلعن؟؟..كما ستقوم ''كنّة جديدة'' بالاتصال من وراء البحار لتطمئن على ابن ''سلفتها'' سائلة من باب المجاملة: ''طلعن''؟؟.. بعيد الفجر مباشرة سيذهب أحد الختيارية المتحمّسين الى بيت حفيده ليسأل وهو يدفع البوابة الموصدة: ''طلعن الخايسات''؟؟..فيتم إعادة الجواب بطبقات صوت مختلفة للحجي الذي يعاني من''قلّة السمع'' بأنهم راحوا ''يطولوهن من الانترنت'' مع ضرورة الإشارة باليد إلى عملية ''الطّول'': كأن يوحى إليها ''بالزَّقُط يدوياً''.

التوجيهي يوم غريب عجيب في حياتنا، ففي هذا اليوم يتساوى القلق -بنفس النسبة - عند جميع الناس قبل النتائج، ثم يتمّ تقاسم المشاعر- بنسب متفاوتة - بعدها مباشرة، كل يأخذ حصّته من الحزن والفرح، من الزهو والإحباط، من التقدم سنة عمرية ومن الوقوف سنة مثلها.

بصراحة أنا إلى هذه اللحظة لم أزل أعاني من التوجيهي وفوبيا النتائج، وكلما سمعت كلمة ''نتائج'' أشعر بقلق شديد، وتعرق متواصل، وتسارع في دقات القلب و رغبة في التسلل إلى المرحاض.

تثيرني الزمامير،والزغاريت، والزقاريط،في هذا اليوم..أخاف أن أرسب في التوجيهي، فيقولون ''احمد الحسن سقط'' أو يسخر منّي أحد الأولاد قليلي الحياء فيناديني ''احمد يا سقّوطه''.. منذ عقدين وأنا أعيش ذات الفوبيا..فوبيا الرسوب..رغم أنني قدّمت الفيزياء بشكل جيد عام ,1993.الأمر لم يتوقف عند الفيزياء فحسب..فمنذ ان انتسبت إلى الصحافة وأنا أعيش ذات الفوبيا، كل يوم أخاف السقوط من عين القارئ..وهذا النوع من السقوط ليس له دورات إعادة،ولا حتى ''فكّ اكمالات''.

لذا تضامناً مع طلاب التوجيهي الذين اشعر بشعورهم كل صباح، وتضامناً مع أهاليهم المرابطين خلف خطوط ''أي. دي. أس. أل''..سأكون معكم غداً منذ الصباح الباكر.. سأبحث عن نتيجة كل من ''ينتخيني''..''لأطول'' له فراخ النتائج من ''طواقي'' الوزارة العالية.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

موضوع حلو حسان

مشكووووووووووووووووووور والله ما قصرت 

انتا الكنج  :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

سيتم تفعيل هذا الموضوع وتحديثه يوميا اعتبارا من مقالة يوم غد الخميس

----------


## غسان

_مقالة يوم 27/10 ... بعنوان


مسلسل (المراحيم)


آخر ''نهفات'' التلفزيون الأردني،ذلك المسلسل العربي الذي يبث عند الساعة العاشرة مساء،واسمه ''زينب والناس''.

عمر المسلسل لا يقل عن ثلاثين عاماً، وهو من بطولة فنانين كبار معظمهم انتقلوا إلى رحمة الله منذ عقدين أو يزيد،وبعضهم اعتزل الفن،وبعضهم الآخر يرقد على سرير الشفاء منذ سنوات طويلة، كما ان عددا كبيراً من طاقم العمل كالمنتجين ومهندسي الديكور والطباعة الالكترونية والاضاءة والكومبارس أصبحوا الآن في ذمّة الله..

المسلسل من بطولة زوزو نبيل ''رحمها الله''،محمود المليجي ''رحمه الله''، عبد المنعم ابراهيم ''رحمه الله''،ومحمود مرسي ''رحمه الله''، أما كمال الشناوي ''شفاه الله'' يظهر في عزّ شبابه، وسهير رمزي''شفاها الله'' تظهر وهي في العشرينات من عمرها، أما الفنانة القديرة هدى سلطان''رحمها الله'' فتظهر فتية جداً في المسلسل ولها تسريحة حديثه آنذاك: ''ذنب حصان''..نسيت أن اذكر أنّ المسلسل من إخراج يحيى العلمي ''رحمه الله''.

ربطات العنق في المسلسل طويلة وعريضة وألوانها متداخلة وشائكة،والبناطيل جداً ضيقة خصوصاً بناطيل الوجه الشاب حسن يوسف، أما بدلات ''الشارلستون'' الذي ذبحنا فيها صلاح قابيل فحدّث ولا حرج،ناهيك عن القمصان المشجّرة و''المثمرة'' أيضا لباقي الممثلين.

كنت أتمنى أن يتم التنويه من قبل تلفزيوننا، عند بدء كل حلقة، أن مسلسل ''زينب والناس''؛ أصبح اسمه ''زينب والمراحيم من الناس'' فنسبة المتوفيّن في المسلسل بدءاً من الممثلين والفنيين والانتاج والمونتاج والجمهور أكثر من المشاهدين الحاليين..ولا بأس لو كتبت عبارة على الشريط المتحرّك : ''الفاتحة على أرواح جميع المتوفين أعلاه''.

ترى ما الذي دعا ادارة البرامج إلى بث هذا المسلسل بالذات في هذا الوقت بالذات بعد ثلاثين عاما من إنتاجه ..وهو لا يتميز عن باقي الأعمال لا من حيث القصة ولا الغاية؟.. لم اجد جواباً مقنعاً لهذا التساؤل : سوى أن أحد موظفي التلفزيون قد فاته المسلسل وهو في''التوجيهي''، والآن ''فاضي له''.

*** 

لسنا ضد اعادة الأعمال القديمة المتميّزة ..خاصة ذات الرسالة الوطنية أو القومية..اما اعادة أي مسلسل لمجرد تعبئة ساعات البث..فهنا المصيبة..

على اي حال..الفاتحة._

----------


## زهره التوليب

> _مقالة يوم 27/10 ... بعنوان
> 
> 
> مسلسل (المراحيم)
> 
> 
> آخر ''نهفات'' التلفزيون الأردني،ذلك المسلسل العربي الذي يبث عند الساعة العاشرة مساء،واسمه ''زينب والناس''.
> 
> عمر المسلسل لا يقل عن ثلاثين عاماً، وهو من بطولة فنانين كبار معظمهم انتقلوا إلى رحمة الله منذ عقدين أو يزيد،وبعضهم اعتزل الفن،وبعضهم الآخر يرقد على سرير الشفاء منذ سنوات طويلة، كما ان عددا كبيراً من طاقم العمل كالمنتجين ومهندسي الديكور والطباعة الالكترونية والاضاءة والكومبارس أصبحوا الآن في ذمّة الله..
> ...


فعلا وضع التلفزيون الاردني تعبان هاليومين :Db465236ff:  وحاب احكي انو المسلسل عمره اكبر من 30 سنه 
انا شخصيا ما بطيق أطلع فيه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هو بس زينب والمراحيم  في مليون مسلسل من عهد الاتراك وهمة حكامين هالبلد
بجوز الحكمة انهم بدهم يحيوا التراث ويذكرونا انه في يوم من الايام كان فيه اشي اسمة دراما اردنية

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هو بس زينب والمراحيم  في مليون مسلسل من عهد الاتراك وهمة حكامين هالبلد
بجوز الحكمة انهم بدهم يحيوا التراث ويذكرونا انه في يوم من الايام كان فيه اشي اسمة دراما اردنية

----------


## عُبادة

الحاكــورة

يأسرني منظر ''سنسلة حجرية'' اندلق جزء من حجارتها وتجمّدت في مكانها، و''حرذون'' يستجمّ بين شقوقها بعيد العصر،و قرب حافتها ''حوض'' غسالة عتيق أو طشت مكسور..

عشوائية ''الحواكير'' هي سحرها ، وتلك الرتوش المرمية هنا أو هناك..مثل ''حفاية'' قديمة، قطعة بربيش مسطوح، دمية تالفة مقطوعة الرأس، عظام طيور مفترسة، جرائد قديمة تحللت في حوض الشجر، فامتزج طعم الحبر بتكوين الزيت هي لوحتها..وأشياء كثيرة كثيرة أحتجب عن ذكرها هنا ليخلد سحرها هناك..

للحواكير حديثها الخاص عند ''تلقيط'' الزيتون..صوت الحبّة الأولى في قاع التنكة الفارغة..يشبه صوت القطرة الأولى على سقف بيت ''الزينكو''..وطرق البسطار على حافة السياج قبيل ارتدائه للتأكد من خلوه من العناكب والعقارب وشتّى ''البواهش''..ينذر بيوم طويل وصبر جميل وموسم طيّب..مزيج الضحك و''الوشاية''، و''مسك الشل'' المتلازم مع مسك عرق زيتون جديد.. جرد الحبّ مع جرد سيئات الغائب وجمعها في وعاء الوقت..والحديث عن زمان، وعن الجيران..وعن كل شيء يتذكّرونه لحظة القطاف..هي تراتيل القطاف..

'' هي يا زلمة لا تقع تنكسر'': تحذير عادة ما تطلقه الحجة لزوجها ''الحجي'' الحريص على ''تفلاية'' غرّة الشجرة..وعندما يتجاهل الحجي تحذير ''السوبر فايزر'' معتمداً على سيرته التاريخية رافعاً ساقه الأولى على جذع غليظ والساق الأخرى على حافة البرميل بزاوية 140 درجة ..تقول بصوت مرتفع يسمعه الجميع..'' هسع بِيقع ''بينفلخ''..وبنصير نقول وين راحوا النشامى''..

***

القطاف أراه تسريحاً سنوياً لشعر الزيتون..وتجهيز عرائس الشجر لزفاف المطر القادم.. فكل فرد يحمل وعاءه بيده - غالباً ما تكون ''تنكة سمنة غزال'' فارغة او دلو رايب قديم- تفرغ جميعها في دلو كبير مركون في المنتصف..

صوت التفريغ..هو ثرثرة الحَب الجديد في الوعاء .. تثير هذه الثرثرة الزهو عند العاملين ، لكنها تثير الحزن أيضاً.. عندما يشعر ''الشغّيل'' ان وعاءه الممتلىء قد فرغ فجأة..وعليه ان يبدأ من جديد..الأوعية هي الملتقى الذي يخلق التعارف بين حبّات الزيتون الصامتات الصامدات المتجاورات على غصن واحد منذ عام..وهي التي تجمع بين جارات الزهر والريح لحظة ''الرصيع''..

***

في آخر النهار يحضر ''سيّد الأمزجة'' - إبريق شاي بالمرمية - يوضع تحت الشجرة الكبرى ..يتهافت الجميع من كل مكان ثم يلتصقون تحت ظل التعب مثل غيم أيلول..يرشفون الشاي والحديث والصمت ، يتركون بصماتهم على خصور الأكواب.. ينام طفل رضيع على صدر أمه...تذوب الشمس وتصغر كقطعة ثلج على طرف السماء ..يحاول الجميع التظاهر بهمّه متهدّله أنهكها كوب الشاي..منتظرين أول مسحة عتمة، ليغيبوا في بيوتهم ..عندها فقط ، عندما ينعس الشجر من حركة ايدي العامين ..يصدر ''السوبر فايزر'' عبارته المنتظرة بمنتهى الذكاء والرحمة : ''خلاص ما ظلّش فيها.. روحوا''...



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

مجلس الحجاج الأردني

السلبدة : هي المرور بمنتهى الهدوء من الخلف، وبأقل تعرّض ممكن لنظرات المنتقدين،و أخذ الشيء خلسة وخفية وتنكراً بغير وجه حق والخروج به بالسرعة الممكنة..

و السلبدة تختلف اختلافاً كلياً عن السلبطة : حيث يكون صاحب الحاجة المتسلبط مجاهراً في مطلبه مستعرضاَ أمام الناس قوته ، يأخذ الشيء بمنتهى الجرأة والظهور، غير آبه بالنقد أو الملامة..

ومن الأمثلة على السلبدة :أن تقف في طابور طويل على باب مخبز، فيأتي أحد خاصّة البائع ويقف على الميزان للحظة واحدة ،يوشوش قريبه فيأخذ أرغفته ويغادر دون ان يرفع عينه بعيون الآخرين خشية الاهانة والانتقاد..

** وزارة الأوقاف قامت بمنتهى الورع والتقوى بتوزيع تأشيرات حج على السادة النوّاب بمعدّل خمس تأشيرات لكل نائب..والسادة النوّاب كعادتهم أخذوا التأشيرات بمنتهى السلبدة دون صوت او جلبة..متعدّين بذلك على حقوق غيرهم من مستحقي الحج والراغبين به ممن قد لا يسعفهم العمر والصحة بأداء فريضة الله في سنوات قادمة ..

لا أعتقد بتاتاً، أن وزارة الأوقاف في نيّتها مساعدة النواب في التكفير عن ذنوبهم ومحو خطاياهم وحسب، فلو كانت القصّة كذلك لمنحتهم تأشيرة واحدة لكل نائب وأصبح لدينا مجلس الحجاج الأردني بدلاً من مجلس النوّاب الأردني..لكنا نتحدّث عن خمس تأشيرات سوف توزّع حسب الرغبة والهوى وصلة القربى للنائب: فلان وقف معاي و فلان تعب معي و فلان جابلي200صوت ..

هل هذا هو (السبيل) الذي (استطعتم) اليه ايها النوّاب...(..وحج البيت لمن استطاع اليه سبيلا)؟..وماذا عن مواليد 1944الذين ينتظرون دورهم في أداء مناسكهم منذ عام 2000 

سؤال أخير لوزارتنا الموقّرة: من باب (التحوّط)!! الا تدخل هذه التأشيرات التي تقدمها السلطة التنفيذية الى السلطة التشريعية من باب الرشوة يا أصحاب الفضيلة؟.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب
					

فعلا وضع التلفزيون الاردني تعبان هاليومين وحاب احكي انو المسلسل عمره اكبر من 30 سنه 
انا شخصيا ما بطيق أطلع فيه


المقالة اجت على الوجع ... بس والله يا زهرة وضع التلفزيون تعبان مش بس هل يومين ... طول حياته هيك 




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha
					

هو بس زينب والمراحيم  في مليون مسلسل من عهد الاتراك وهمة حكامين هالبلد
بجوز الحكمة انهم بدهم يحيوا التراث ويذكرونا انه في يوم من الايام كان فيه اشي اسمة دراما اردنية


اي تراث  ... همه بحياتهم عملوا مسلسل عليه القيمة  ..._

----------


## عُبادة

كيف مات الانباط؟

في دراسة أردنية حديثة للأستاذ الدكتور الياس سلامة والدكتور محمد الفرحات نشرتها الزميلة ''بترا'' الأسبوع الماضي، يشير محتواها ان الأنباط قد قضوا بسبب تسميم مقصود لمصادر المياه من قبل عدوّهم التاريخي الرومان،مستعينين بدراسات بريطانية تؤكد وجود نسبة سموم عالية في بقايا عظام إنسانية وحيوانية اكتشفت في البتراء وتم التأكد منها..

***

الدراسة مهمّة وغنية..ولا يتّسع مستطيل هذا المقال الى ذكر كل ما ورد فيها، كما أنني لن أتمّكن من سرد كيفية قيام الرومان بتسميم المصادر وماذا استخدموا، التفاصيل موجودة في الدراسة ..ولن أتساءل كيف لم ينتبه الانباط لهذا المقتل الخطير.. تاركين مصادر مياههم هكذا دون حماية.. فالتاريخ قد يشرح ذلك لاحقاً..ولا إلى الزمن المحدّد الذي حدثت فيه حادثة التسمم أو عدد سكان البتراء وقتها أو عن المسؤول المباشر عن تأمين المياه لمملكة الأنباط، فالإجابة على هذه الأسئلة تحتاج الى بحوث طويلة وعميقة.

الذي يقلقني من كل ما سبق شيء واحد فقط.. ماذا قال الناطق الإعلامي لمياه البتراء آنذاك؟.

الخزانات نظيفة..النتائج طبيعية..ولا داعي للقلق؟.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

العــزوة

اليوم سينتخب الأمريكيون رئيساً جديداً لهم.. وستطوى تكهّنات الشهور الطويلة وتوضع في صناديق الاقتراع، اليوم سيرتاح الأمريكان من وجع الرأس ونحن سنبدأ به.

لا أدري لماذا تذكّرني هذه الانتخابات بانتخاباتنا النيابية السابقة فكلما سألت شقيقاً أو صديقاً أو مقرّباً من مرّشح برلماني عن وضعه الانتخابي كان يقول لي الحمد لله وضعه ''مرتاح''، والغريب أن احد المرتاحين قد حصل على 12 صوتاً فقط..لذا أعتقد أن وضع ''ماكين'' سيكون شبيهاً بوضع صديقنا''المرتاح''.

***

من جانب آخر، ترى كيف سيتصرّف أولاد ''حسين الأوباما'' في هذا اليوم الحاسم؟...تقول مصادر مطّلعة، أن اجتماعاً مهمّاً عقد أمس في دار الحج''حسين'' جمع معظم الأقارب ومناديب الصناديق، دعا فيه شقيق المرشح الأكبر ''جورج اوباما'' إلى ضبط النفس،والتأكد من حمل الهويات، وعدم افتعال ''الهوشات'' عند الفرز،والتغاضي عن الشتائم الخفيفة، والتركيز على ''الدمّيّة'': أي معرفة ''دمّيته'' الناخب على ''دمّية مين'' تلافياً للتزوير.

بالمقابل ابن ''سلفة أخت المرشّح'' سأل عن مصير ''السندويشات'' وهل سيتم تفقّدهم في مواقع الصناديق؟..فطمأنه ''مبروك'' - الشقيق الأوسط ''لباراك''- ان ''سندويشاتهم ستأتي لعندهم..وعلى الغداء لكل واحد ''نص جاجة''..فابتسم ابن ''سلفة أخت المرشح'' حتى كاد يتمزّق'' شدقه''..وقال ''اذا هيك من هسع بقعد ع صندوق''.

ثم تطرّقوا الى حركة السيارات فقال ''جورج'' انه قد قام بالاتفاق مع 16 باص كيا لنقل الناخبين من والى المدارس..طالباً من الجميع ان يستخدموا سياراتهم وهو سيعوض كل شخص عن ثمن البنزين، وقال بملائكية مدهشة : (اللي بتلاقوه بالطريق ركّبوه، معنا مش معنا ركّبوه..أجر لله)..ثم أفصح عن بعض تفاصيل اللعبة الانتخابية قائلاً : (إحنا آل اوباما زلم ونسوان، لازم ''نكتّ'' أصواتنا ع الساعة 8 الصبح،مشان نفضى لغيرينا)..وعندما سألوه عن مدى جدّية عشيرة ''التكاكسة'' نسبة الى تكساس في التصويت لهم، قال : (هظول خليهم لتالي النهار، عشان يرجحوا الفرز)..وفي نهاية الاجتماع تعشّوا ''معاليق '' و''عجّة'' وخبز مشروح وغادروا دار المرشّح بزفّة حماسية.

***

وها انا أكاد أرى من ''برندتي'' واشنطن..بالتحديد حارة ''الأبايمة'' / تلك ''ميشيل'' زوجة المرشح ''اوباما''، ترتدي ثوباً مطرّزاً و''عرجه'' و''تتغزغز'' بمشيتها باتجاه مدرسة البنات الثانوية..حيث هناك قوائم :''حرف الميم''.. وعلى سيرة حرف الميم: ''مين ما أجا ما رح تفرق معنا''..

فمنذ نصف قرن : المواطن الأمريكي ''ينتخب'' والمواطن العربي ''ينتحب''..

----------


## غسان

_فمنذ نصف قرن : المواطن الأمريكي ''ينتخب'' والمواطن العربي ''ينتحب''..

عبارة معبرة .... مشكور عبادة_

----------


## عُبادة

نظام عائلي جديد

اكتشفت مؤخّراً وأنا أمزمز على كأس شاي ''بميرميه''، أن لدينا فرصة ذهبية للتعويض عن إخفاقات التجربة الحزبية في الأردن، والخروج بقوى جديدة وفاعلة في الحياة السياسية لم تولد من قبل، كما أن أمامنا فرصة ''أخت شلن'' لإعادة النظر في الخريطة العشائرية وتقسيمات الأقاليم والدوائر الانتخابية والتخلّص من عقدة التمثيل التقليدية عند كل انتخابات أو تشكيل وزارة..وكل ما يتبع العمل الإداري والسياسي من مشاكل لها أول وليس لها آخر، كالواسطة والمحسوبية والجهوية وما إلى ذلك من وجع الرأس.

ببساطة ما سنقوم به هو مجرد إعادة ترتيب الحياة الاجتماعية والسياسية في البلد بمنتهى السهولة واليسر. سأشرح لكم:.

يقول المركز الوطني للسكري والغدد الصماء أن عدد المصابين بأمراض مزمنة يفوق (مليون وسبعمائة ألف) مصاب موزعين بين أمراض(السكر، التوتر الشرياني، اختلاط الدهون، والسمنة الزائدة).. أي أن ثلث السكان من هم فوق 25 عاماً هم أعضاء في أحد هذه الأمراض الأربعة..هذا ناهيك عن أمراض أقل شهرة مثل الربو، الديسك، الصرع، الاكتئاب، ترقق العظام، تكلّس الرقبة، الخ.

سأوضح فكرتي أكثر.. لماذا لا يتم تقسيم البلد إلى أربع عائلات مرضية مشهورة وأخرى ''أقليات'' حسب مركز السكري والغدد الصماء..مثلاً : عشيرة السكارنة - نسبة إلى مرض السكري- وينتمي إليها كل مرضى السكري في المملكة.. فيصبح لدينا ''سكارنة'' في الطفيلة و''سكارنة'' في الرمثا وفي العقبة وفي عجلون وفي عمان وفي كل مكان..ويكون بإمكان عشيرة السكارنة هذه أن تنزّل مرشحّين عنها وتوصلهم إلى قبّة البرلمان، واحتلال العديد من المناصب الرفيعة في الدولة، وبالتالي سيكون انتماء ابن السكرانة لابن السكارنة بغض النظر عن أصله وفصله.. وهنا كما تلاحظون سيلغى رابط دم ''القربى'' ويظهر مكانه رابط الدم ''المرضي'' وسيكون لدينا تجمع يضم كل من يعانون من هذا المرض من شتى الأصول والمنابت..بالمناسبة: أقترح أن يكون شعار هذه العشيرة :''عمر الأنسولين ما بصير مي''.

التجمع الآخر هو : الضغايطة أو الضغيطات- نسبة الى مرضى الضغط - وهذا أيضا سيكون تجمعا ممتداّ في مختلف مناطق ومدن المملكة ينتسب إليه كل من يعاني من ارتفاع ضغط الدم.. كما أن بإمكانه أن تكون نداّ قويّاً لجماعة السكارنة وتنافسهم على مقاعد مجلس الأمة والمواقع المهمّة والحساسة..وربما يخدمها الحظ في سنوات مقبلة وتشكل حكومة من ''بني مضغوط''.. وشعار هذا التجمع: ''حبة تحت اللسان وبتصير زي الحصان''.

وكذلك تجمع''الكليسات''- من تكلس الرقبة- وشعارها ''هلا بعظام الرقبة''..و''الدسايكة - من مرض الديسك- وشعاره : ''حنّا ينشدّ فينا الظهر''..و''الربوات'' - نسبة إلى مرض الربو- وشعاره ''نفس الرجال بيحيي الرجال''.. وهكذا.

من حسنات هذا النظام العائلي الجديد: أن المواطن الذي يحمل أكثر من مرض مخيّر في انتقاء التجمع الذي يرغب به، بعكس المعمول به حالياً، ومن المألوف جدّاً ان يكون لدينا شقيقان أو أكثر وكل منهم ينتمي إلى عائلة مرضية مختلفة.

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

خلينا حبايب

عندما ارتفع سعر البترول الى 140 دولارا- الله لا يعيد هذيك الايام - لم يبق شيء يمكن حسّه أو لمسه او شمّه الا وارتفع سعره.. المواصلات، الخضار، الالبان، رسوم المدارس الخاصة، العدس، البابونج، حتى أجور القابلات القانونيات، والمطهرين.. كلما سألت أحدهم عن سبب هذا الرفع قالوا لنا: ارتفع البترول.. حتى سعر الزعتر البلدي الذي لا يحتاج الى الا ''خوصة وكيس بلاستيك'' عزوا ارتفاعه الى ارتفاع اسعار الديزل العالمية... كما لا افهم الى هذه اللحظة... ما علاقة منظمة اوبك باتعاب الداية ''كراهب''.. وما علاقة البنزين اوكتان 95 مع مطهر بلدنا ''الحج'' شاهر مقصّاتي''.. ومع كل تلك الزيادات غير المبررة قلنا ''خلي المركب ساير'' فتغاضينا ورضينا.. وتحملنا فدفعنا وسلكت الامور..

الان انخفض سعر البترول الى 62 دولارا - الله يرخصه كمان وكمان - والى الان لم نحس او نلمس او نشتم أي سلعة او خدمة او مادة مهما صغرت او قل سعرها ولو فلسا واحدا.. لا المواصلات ولا الخضار ولا الالبان - الالبان بالمناسبة زادت -ولا رسوم المدارس لا اجرة الداية ''كراهب'' ولا حتى اتعاب المطهر نصف القانوني ''شاهر مقصّاتي'' .. اذن اين الشفافية، واين الرقابة؟!! لا ندري..

وفوق ذلك ما زالت شركة الكهرباء الوطنية تلوح من بعيد برفع اسعار الكهرباء قريبا بدون سبب.. فقط الرفع من أجل الرفع لا سبب او حجة اخرى غير ذلك.. طيب!! البترول والذي كان شمّاعتكم ها هو قد انخفض الى اقل من النصف ماذا بعد؟! يا جماعة.. كما تحمّلناكم في موجة غلاء البترول وقبلنا ''الرفعات'' التي تقصم الظهر، ارجو ان تراعوا - العيش والملح والفولتات - التي بيننا وتقبلوا ''النزلات'' التي تسند الظهر..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## زهره التوليب

صدقت...اين الرقابه؟

----------


## عُبادة

جراء

يبدو أنه أصبح تقليداً رئاسياً في البيت الأبيض أن يدخل الزعيم ويدخل كلبه معه إلى سدّة الحكم ، فمنذ عقدين والرؤساء يختارون كلاباً لمرافقتهم في فترات ولايتهم..بدءاً من كلب بوش الأب ميلي ، مروراً بكلب كلينتون بادي وكلب بوش الصغير بارني وأخيراً المحروس جرو اوباما- يتربى بعزّه- والذي لم يطلق عليه اسما بعد..

في كلمة النصر التي ألقاها الثلاثاء الماضي .قال باراك اوباما مخاطباً ابنتيه : (ساشا وماليا أحبكما بقوة.. وقد استحققتما الجرو الجديد الذي سيذهب معنا إلى البيت الأبيض بجدارة)..هذه العبارة جعلتني أبحث عن أسماء الكلاب التي سبقت المحروس جرو اوباما..وأقرأ عنها كثيراً وطويلاً حتى أعرف سيرتها الذاتية وخبراتها في الحكم وقربها من الحاكمين..

طبعاً سيكون هذا الجرو- سعيد الحظ- نجم الصحافة والإعلام العالمي بلا منازع في السنوات الأربع المقبلة ، وسيكون له الاحترام والتوجيب اللازمين من قبل أصحاب الحاجة ، وستطالعنا أخباره أولاً بأول شأنه شأن أي عضو من أعضاء الإدارة الجديدة..

بالمقابل تنطلق الآن عبارات المواساة المطعّمة بالتشفي من قبل بعض الكلاب التي هي خارج السلطة ، لكلب بوش الصغير بارني مثل :هاي حال الدنيا يا بارني ، كلب رايح وكلب جاي/ يوم الك ويوم عليك/ ولا يهمّ شواربك..بينما يحاول بارني ان يتظاهر بعدم الاكتراث فيقول: أنا حاسب هالحساب من زمان/ مليح الي ارتحت من وجع الرأس/ يا عمي بلا كلب رئيس بلا هم/ صدقوني عندي يوم بالحاوية أحسن من 8 سنين بالبيت الأبيض/هسع شفت حالي وفضيت لعيالي..

أما جرو اوباما فسيتلقّى عبارات مغايرة تماما من بعض الكلاب المذبذبة : مثل/ من يوم ما عرفناك وإحنا نقول هاظ شكله كلب رئيس / يا عمي راكبة عليك المسؤولية والكشخة/ بتستاهلها أبو سمرة .

بالمناسبة تخيلت سيناريو مفترض لتلاقي الكلبين وما سيدور بينهما : كأن يدخل جرو اوباما الى البيت الأبيض في يومه الفعلي الأول ، ويصادف بارني كلب بوش المنتهية ولايته ، وهو يجمع متعلقاته بسرعة وعصبية من سريره وخزانته: المخدّة ، الشرشف، فرشاة الاسنان، علبة البويا، المنبّه، المشط....عندها سينظر الجرو محروس اوباما لبارني بطرف عينه سائلاً: شو بعدك هون يا كلب ؟!!..فيهز بارني رأسه ويغادر دون أن يضع عقله في عقل جرو من جيل أولاده..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

شو كاتب اليوم؟

الكتّاب والصحفيون في المهجر، يستقبلون يومهم بشكل مختلف، لأن مهنتهم بحاجة أن يعيشوا بشكل مختلف. هم متفرغون تماما، لكي يفكّروا جيداً،ويتابعوا الأحداث العالمية جيداً، وليعلّقوا على مقالاتهم وآرائهم لمحطات ''عالمية'' وإذاعات مشهورة - مثل: بي بي سي، مونتكارلو، سي أن أن- بمنتهى الثقة والاتزان والإلمام.

لذا هؤلاء في الغالب ما يستيقظون متأخرين،يستحمون بالماء الدافئ والشامبو زاخر الرغوة،يحلقون ذقونهم كل صباح بشفرات ثلاثية حادة..وقبل أن يكملوا لبس ''روب'' الاستحمام، ويمتص القطن رطوبة أجسادهم المنتعشة..يجدون كل الصحف المحلية والعالمية تندس تحت الباب بهدوء،وفنجان القهوة للتو وضعته خادمة مكتنزة على طاولة أنيقة في شرفة مطلّة..بمعنى آخر كل شيء حولهم يحفّزهم ''للكتابة'' والتحليل و''الحكي المليح''.

***

أنا كذلك، استقبل يومي بشكل مختلف،لأن مهنتي بحاجة لأن أعيش بشكل مختلف..لكن يبقى وجه التنافر بيني وبينهم ..أنّي أصحو على رنة المنبه في تمام السابعة صباحاً، وأول ما ينقشع غباش النعاس عن عيني أشاهد هرماً ضخماً مرسوماً عليه صورة بقرة مبتسمة ومرعى باهتاً، أفرك عيني جيداً فأتيقن ان الذي أمامي هو مجرّد دلو ''رايب فارغ'' وقربه دينار وأربعون قرشاً، ثم أتذكّر لاحقاً أن التنبيه أصلا من أجل الدلو الفارغ لا أكثر.. بالكاد أغسل وجهي، وأمشّط اللين المطيع من خصل شعري، وأخرج ببيجامة و''شبشب'' إلى الملأ.. ملتحقاً بركب الراكضين إلى المخبز والملبنة..

يبادرني صاحب الفرّان بالتحية،ويسألني شو كاتب اليوم؟. فأعتقد انه مهتم للغاية بما أكتب، لكن قبل أن أتذكر موضوع المقال.. يدير ظهره الى بيت النار ويطلب من الصبي أن ''يقطع'' العجين جيداً.. فأحاول أن أعيده إلى سؤاله بعد ان تذكّرت فكرة المقال..''فيطنّشني'' ثانية ويقول: ''خذ كيس من عندك ودير بالك من السيارات''.

أتوجّه بعدها الى صاحب الكافتيريا الذي يطالبني منذ عشر سنوات أن أكتب عن ''شوال الحمّص'' وأنا أتهرّب منه.

أفطر سريعاً، وأكمل مارثون العيش..أدخل الى الملحمة، فيرحبّ بي اللحام أيما ترحيب ويسألني هو الآخر، شو كاتب اليوم؟ وما أن أشرع بالإجابة ''من كل عقلي''،شارحاً له: كيف مهّدت للموضوع بطريقة ماكرة.. فيقاطعني دون اهتمام ويسألني: '' راس عصفور ولاّ عالناعمة''.. فأجيبه سريعاً :''نص هيك ونص هيك''.. ثم أحاول اللحاق في الاجابة المنقطعة.. لأجده يصفع ابنه الأصغر صفعة مدوّية ..لأنه رمى عظمةً عليها ''غرام'' واحد من اللحم في ''دلو الزبالة''..عندها أفقد قدرتي على الكلام تضامناً مع ذلك الصبي الذي فقد قدرته على السمع.

في آخر النهار أنفض جيوبي وما علق به من ''عتالة'' الصباح، لأخرج ''قرن'' فاصوليا'' من جيبة البنطال، ''فجلة'' من الشباح..وضمّة نعنع من جيبة الجاكيت الأمامية..وها أنا أكتب مقالي اليومي وأمامي بقايا فنجان قهوة بارد.. على شرفة مطلّة على ''معاطة جاج''.

نحن متفرغون للعيش فقط.

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

أموات ويرزقون


تركته لأحضر الشاي للحظات ، ثم عدت بعدها وإذا به يكّوم عشرات الكتب من مكتبتي الصغيرة: روايات، قصص قصيرة، شعر، مترجمات، معاجم ، كتب محاسبة،الخ.. يتهجّى العنوان قليلاً ،يهزّ رأسه ، ثم يضعه جانباً ويتناول كتاباً آخر..اقتربت منه قليلاً وسألته: 

- عمّا تبحث ؟ 

*أبو يحيى- عن كتاب تفسير الأحلام ''لابن سيرين''.

قلت له وأنا أسكب الشاي أنا لا اقتني مثل هذه الكتب ، لأني لا أحلم أصلا،لا أحلم حتى لا أرتاب من التأويل..ثم عرضت عليه مساعدتي بالتفسير، واقنعته بقدرتي على ذلك ، واني فسّرت العديد منها و''زبطت''..

أبو يحيى- هاظ يا حفيظ العمر والسلامة،أبوي من يوم ما توفّى ما حلمت فيه ، بس مبارح ويوم غطّت عيني ، رأيته بالمنام مشخّص: ثوب جديد ماركة ''الوزة'' وشماغ ''البسّام''، قدّامه صحن فواكه، وخلوي ، وقاعد بتدعّى لصندوق المعونة الوطنية ودموعه على خدّه...أبوي عمره ما تدعى لحدا..كيف تدعّى مش عارف؟...فـ..شو تفسير هالحلم..برأيك؟.

أنا- أي هاي بدها ابن سيرين؟ ولا بدها تفسير؟..أول أمس قالت وزيرة التنمية الاجتماعية ان 400 حالة تتقاضى رواتب من صندوق المعونة الوطنية رغم ان أصحابها متوفون..وأكيد الوالد واحد منهم..عرفت سرّ دعاء الوالد.

دهش الرجل من تفسير منامه ومن سلوك والده ، فقلت له مواسيا: الحق مع الوالد، لو كنت مكانه لدعوت ليل نهار : دلّني على ''متوفى'' واحد في العالم ؟حتى في أمريكا وسويسرا- يتمتع بهذا الدلال.. يتقاضى راتباً شهرياً وهو في الدار الآخرة.

----------


## عُبادة

الجاهزية عالية

كل شيء على ما يرام، بالأمس قمت بتمرين وهمي لفتح ''قناة'' خلف السياج وجرّها الى ''الحاكورة''،حيث تمّت العملية في أقل من 9 دقائق وثلاثين ثانية وهو الوقت القياسي العالمي في فتح ''أقنية'' الحواكير، حيث اندهش صبيان الحارة من اللياقة العالية التي أتمتّع بها والسرعة الفائقة التي تمّ فيها جرّ القناة ودون اللجوء الى (فتح عروض) كما هو الحال في مشاريع قنوات أخرى.

بعدها قمت ''بتلبيس'' الشبابيك الغربية ''بمشمعّات'' شفافة، وحشو أكياس طحين فارغة على حوافها تلافياً لعمليات ''النزّ'' التي تحدث في كل عام..

كما قمت في ذات النهار بجولة تفقدية على مختلف المزاريب الحيوية، وفتحها والتأكد من فاعليتها، تابعت بعدها تمريناً حيّاً ''لدلق'' الماء في المزاريب وعلى الأماكن المتعرّجة من السطح لمراقبة نجاعة ''صبّة الميلان''.

وعلى هامش هذه الاستعدادات السنوية،اقيمت مسابقة ''فكّ وتركيب'' وتنظيف صوبات ''الفوجيكا'' لأهل الدار..وأخرى لعمليات ''تزييت'' وهمية، و''قصّ الفتلات المحترقة'' استخدمت فيها أحدث الأجهزة و المعدّات والمقصات.. وفي نهاية الاحتفال وزّعت شهادات تقدير على الفائزين والذين لم يفوزوا والذين لم يشاركوا أيضاً..

ايها الشتاء المحترم كل شيء عندنا على ما يرام، فقط تفضّل واختبرنا!!.

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

تهريب

رمى ما تبقى من سيجارته أرضا، ثم شرب رشفة من كوب قهوة بلاستيكي كان بيده ..ودخل سيارته وأغلق الباب خلفه بسرعة ، بعد ان تأكد ، أن راكباً رابعاً يتقدّم باتجاه السرفيس ...في حين قام الراكبان الخلفيان بالإفساح للراكب الأخير، وسد الفراغات الصغيرة بينهما..

قال وهو يشغّل السيارة : فراطة يا شباب..الله يستر على ولاياكو!! فتلمس كل من الركاب ما يملك من فئات نقدية..وبدأوا بدفع الأجرة تباعاً..نظر السائق الى ابي يحيى وهو يتأبط كيساً منفوخاً بمنتهى الحذر..أعاد الباقي لبعض الركّاب، ثم نظر ثانية في المرآة متفحصّاً ملامح ابي يحيى..لم يخف ريبته فتكلّم مع الجميع وكان يقصد ذلك الرجل الذي يجلس في الكرسي الأوسط ابو يحيى ..

السائق: شباب حدا معه تهريبة ؟!

لم يجب أحد..

أوقف سيارته على يمين الشارع وسحب الهاند بريك على عجل..

السائق: يا شباب حدا معه تهريبه!! نقطة الجمارك قدّامنا.

لم يجب أحد سوى بعض التمتمات التي صدرت عن بعضهم وتفيد النفي..

السائق: حجي !! شو معك بالكيس؟؟.

ابو يحيى: ولا اشي.

السائق: يا رجل بالله عليك شو في بالكيس؟! ابو يحيى: كروزين دخان.

السائق: بدّك تخرب بيتي يا حجّي.. بتهريبة مش مستاهلة.

ابو يحيى: لويش اخرب بيتك؟!! أول مبارح 7 نوّاب هرّبوا جلسة مجلس هالقدّ وما حدا حكاهم، هسّع بدهم يحكوا معي ع كروزين دخان !! روح الله ييسرلك.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

لنبصر وجهك..

(برقيات الى غزّة المضاءة بعتمتها)..

فنجان رمل يمدّ ويجزر بأمواج القهوة..هو بحر غزّة..وكحل ناعم في عين وليد نائم..هو ليلها..صباح الخير يا صدى النوارس والصيادين..يا كف الأمهات الذي يسند وجوههن و الانتظار..

**

هناك تحت رمش المدينة ..يرقد بيت صفيح وأطفال عشرة.. وصوت ريح تصفر في أذن العتمة..أكتاف صغيرة تتلحف بأغطية الأونروا ..ودفاتر باردة مسجّاة على الحصيرة بانتظار النهار..الأب خارج القطاع والأولاد في وحدة وانقطاع.. ونافذة تودّع الراحلين إلى قبورهم ولا تستقبل أحداً...يا غزّة العظيمة افلقي رغيف الشمس واطعميه لكل الخائفين..

**

..لا شيء يؤنس البيوت..سواك يا بحر...المخابز مغلقة ، الغيوم مصادرة، المحادثات معطّلة ، و المصالحة تجلس بحقائبها في صالات الانتظار..يا قائد الموج وزعيم المدّ..احم فلسطين من نفاد صبرك.. ومن ليل الحصار..

** 

ليل غزّة..سناج القلوب المحترقة..وأبخرة الصبر التي التصقت ببطن السماء...لم يبق شيء إلا وقُدّم قرباناً للظلام..الدعاء، وأخبار التوافق، وكِسَر الأقلام..ماذا بعد؟! لم يبق سوى قلب أبي الفسفوري..الذي ينبض مداً وجزراً..صمتاً وصبراً..ودمعاً باسماً وضحكاً مرّاً..فهل يكفيهم..؟!


**

بيت صفيح وأطفال عشرة ،و أمّ في الركن تحرّك بعصاها الحصا وهي تدندن الحصا لمن عصى ..كتب ناعسة الصفحات، لا يبصر الحرف فيها ألم الوجوه..ترى كيف ينام الصغار ونباح الجوع مرابط في أمعائهم..و الابجدية المفزوعة تزقزق من دفاترهم...

**

يا غزّة..يا فلسطين..يا جديلة العمر الحزين..في حفلات الميلاد يطفئون الشموع ويتمنون العمر المديد.. هلاّ تقبّلت أصابعنا شموعاً..لنبصر وجهك الجديد..

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

(سياسة التحزير)

قريباً سأعرض نفسي على طبيب نفسي، وأشرح له بالتفصيل عن حالتي بدءاً من طقطق حتى السلام عليكم.. من غير المعقول أن أظلّ أعاني هكذا مدى الحياة.

كل خميس أرتدي شبّاحاً وسروالاً قصيراً.. وأقزدر في الممر وفي غرفة الجلوس مروراً بغرفة المعيشة إلى ما بعد منتصف الليل، بيدي ريموت التلفزيون، وعلى حافة الشباك راديو قديم، منتظراً خبر تخفيض البترول.

من غير المعقول أن أظل جالساً في الشرفة طوال الليل، أراقب هلال تنك المصفاة حتى يمر من أمام بيتي لألحقه وأملأ خزّاني من البنزين البكر الطازج، وبالسعر الجديد.

أنا أكره التحزير، والمفاجآت، والتخباية بمختلف أنواعها، أصلاً لا مزاج لي لأتحزّر، ولا مرارة لي حتى تسعدني المفاجأة، ولست من مريدي التخباية على الاطلاق..فلماذا تصر وزارة الصناعة والتجارة على الإعلان المفاجئ لأسعار البترول كل أسبوعين أو ثلاثة؟..إذا كان المقصد أن يتلبّدوا لأصحاب المحطّات خوفاً من الاحتكار-في حال الارتفاع- والفوضى -في حال الانخفاض- فقد حدثت الفوضى وانتهى الأمر.

في اليومين الأخيرين..كان على المواطن أن يزور عشر محطات وقود حتى يملأ سيارته ويذهب لعمله..لأن المحطّات بدورها تخقّض طلبياتها قبيل تعديل الأسعار، وبالتالي ينفد المخزون منها قبل الموعد المجهول..ويبقى المواطن يعاني.

لا زلنا في بداية الشتاء، ووسائل التدفئة التقليدية لم تعمل بعد، بعد اسبوع او اسبوعين سنحتاج الى صوبات الكاز والسولار، و اذا ما استمرت سياسة التحزيرعلى ما هي عليه، سننكرز من البرد ونحن نتحزّر موعد التغيير.

لدينا اقتراح بسيط: ماذا لو بقى صاحب المخزون القديم يبيع على السعر القديم حتى ينفد مخزونه، وعند التعبئة الجديدة يحاسب على السعر الجديد ويتم ذلك من خلال تعديل اللوحة الاليكترونية الخاصة بالمصفاة والظاهرة للمواطن..فاذا رغب المواطن بالشراء كان له ذلك وان رغب بمحطة تبيع على السعر الجديد كان له ذلك ايضاَ، وبهذا الحل، لا صاحب المحطّة يخسر،ولا يربح ربحاً فاحشاً في حال الارتفاع.. ولا المواطن يتضرر، ولا المحطات تتوقف عن عملها..وجميع المحطّات ستتساوى في السعر تباعاً خلال 48 ساعة.. والسولافة مش فارقة كثير.

هذا والله اعلم.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

سوبر ديلوكس

تعوّدنا مع كل ارتفاع في الأسعار، أن يتبرّع أحد ''المبرّرين'' ويفنّد لنا سبب ذلك الارتفاع..فإذا ارتفع سعر الحليب الى الضعف، أرجعوا السبب الى اليورو، وإذا ارتفع سعر الأرز، ارجعوا السبب الى رداءة المحصول في أميركا واندونيسيا،وإذا ارتفع سعر العدس، ارجعوا السبب الى قلّة الامطار في تركيا، وإذا ارتفعت البندورة المحلية ارجع السبب الى موجة الصقيع حتى لو كنّا في عزّ الصيف..اذا لكل زيادة، هناك ''ناطق'' وخبير في كل الشؤون..

***

سأسوق لكم مثالاً بسيطاً على (موضة) الرفع..والذي لا يمكن أن يبرّره كل ''فلسفجية'' العالم.. قبل يومين قرأت خبراً يفيد ان اسعار القبور في البقعة ارتفعت بنسبة 100%..علماً أن تجهيز القبر ليس له علاقة باليورو اطلاقاً، وأن صعود الروح ليس لها علاقة بصعود مؤشر نايمكس، ولا تأثير لرداءة محصول الأرز في أمريكا على نفسية ''متعهّد البحش''، كما أن قلّة الأمطار في تركيا لا ترفع سعر ''غسل الموتى'' الى هذا الحد ولا حتى صقيع بلادنا..

بل على العكس،فكل ما يتعلّق بالدفن نزل سعره بشهادة الجميع..الديزل الذي يعمل عليه ''باص الموتى'' انخفض سعره 40%، و''الحصمة''، والاسمنت، والبلوك، التي تدخل في صناعة ''السقافيات'' والشواهد انخفض سعرها كذلك بنفس النسبة تقريباً.

حتى الحديد الذي لا يدخل في هذه العملية وصل سعر الطن الواحد منه الى 480ديناراً..اذا لماذا هذا الرفع؟..''المتوفّى'' يريد قبراً على قدّ الحال ..مترين في متر، ولا يريد قبراً سوبر ديلوكس..4 واجهات حجر، وجاكوزي، وصالة جمنازيوم..

بمعنى آخر ''الميّت'' يريد قبراً ليحاسب فيه لا ليستثمر فيه..الا يكفي انه أمضى حياته وهو يشهد ''رفعات'' متتالية، هل نلحقه الى الحياة الآخرة برفعة ختامية ايضاَ؟؟....''خلّوه بحاله''..

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

عن الرئيس!

منذ أن انتخب الرئيس اوباما في بداية هذا الشهر ، ونحن نقرأ كل يوم أخباراً تفصيلية ودقيقة للغاية تتحدّث عن حياته الشخصية..لم يترك الإعلام الغربي قصة ، أو حكاية أو صورة بالأبيض والأسود، ولا غرضاَ من أغراضه الاّ ونبشها ووزّعها على العالم ..حتى صورة جدّته الكينية وهي تضع رجلاً على رجل وترتدي زنّوبة حمراء وقربها سطل حديدي ومسطرين وصلتني أمس.

اوباما يرتدي غالباً ،بدلة هات ماركس،لديه 4 أحذية لها نفس اللون الأسود ونفس الماركة، صالون الحلاقة الذي يتردد عليه في شيكاغو كل 9 أيام هو صالون ظريف وفي كل مرة يتكلف 21 دولاراً في حلاقة الشعر، يجيد الطبخ وخاصة الأكلات التي يستخدم فيها الفلفل الحار، سيارته فورد اسكيب، يعشق الاستماع الى بوب ديلان، مشروبه المفضل : الشاي الأسود المثلج، يستخدم لاب توب أبل،يرتدي ساعة صينية، لديه قفازات ملاكمة حمراء بتوقيع محمد علي كلاي، يكره الآيس كريم بسبب عمله في مرحلة الطفولة في محل أيس كريم، يستخدم يده اليسرى، يعشق المجلات والمقالات والأفلام الهزلية، سقط عنالسنسلة وانزحط خشمه وهو في السادسة من عمره، انطقشت ايده وأخذه خاله الأبيض الى المجبّر..يوجد مسمار لحم في رجل أخته غير الشقيقة في كينيا، شقيقة جورج يهوى صيد الكعاكل..أول مرّة ارتدى فيها فانيلاً سنة 64، وانشلع سنّه الأوسط في 15ابريل عام 1967.الخ.

كما لاحظتم ، لم يتركوا شيئاً مرّ بحياة الرجل الاّ وذكروه وفنّدوه ووثّقوه..يا آلهي ما أصعب العيش في بلد ديمقراطي..لأنه لن يدع لك لقباً لُقبّت به أثناء طفولتك أو زلة لسان خرجت منك ، أو هوشة بالحلة، او مطاردة سلوقي بالحجارة، أو فعل شائن إلا وينبشوه للملأ.

***

بالمناسبة، كل ما ذكر عن حياة اوباما الشخصية يبقى فضولاً اعلاميا لا أكثر، لكن ما يؤرقني شيء واحد فقط: ان ساعته التي يرتديها صينية: مما يعني ان اقامة الدولة الفلسطينية قد تتأخر 8 سنوات دون ان يشعر الرجل.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## sa7am

والله يا زعبي انك كاتب عظيم وانا بحبك
الله يكون بعون الذهبي
استعمل دماغ فقير
يوم ما فكر بتعديل الأسعار اسبوعيآ
خاف النفط يرتفع ويستنى طول الشهر حتى يعدل التسعيره
كأنه ما في مستشارين بالرئاسه
ما اجت العتمه على قد ايد الحرامي

----------


## عُبادة

(قاذفات) أغان

من غير المعقول أن يكون لدينا في البلد أكثر من 30 اذاعة اف أم ..99% منها إذاعات صرصعة وأغان، و كلام فاضي يدرجونه مدراء البرامج تحت برامج التسلية.

اشتهي أن افتح الراديو وقت الظهيرة،أو في طريق العودة وقت المساء واسمع خبراً مفصّلاً ، أو تحليلاً سياسياً متّزنا، أو كلاماً مفيداً في موضوع عام وهام أو قضية تشغل الناس.

أبداً ، بعد انتهاء فترات برامج البث المباشر ، يشمّر شباب المِكسَر عن سواعدهم ويقذفونا : نانسي ، على هيفا،على لطيفة، على توني قطان، على عمرو دياب ، على ميليسا،على روبي، على مروى، على منوة ، على شلاش ، على كرمة العلي..جميعاً على نفس واحد ، الأغنية بقفا الأغنية..ب ... الأغنية، لا نفس لا استراحة لا نصيحة ، لا تذكير بأهم الأنباء ، ولا يذكّرون باسم المحطّة حتى، الأغنية بقفا الأغنية ، الى مطلع فجر اليوم التالي.

حتى البرامج التي يتم حشوها بين الأغاني- والتي عادة ما يقدّمها شباب- هي غير مراقبة لا من حيث الذوق ولا من حيث الأداء..كلام فارغ ،ومزاح ثقيل، وغنج فاضح، ومواضيع غاية في السخافة مثل احزروا شو لون قميصي ؟.. وأول ما تفيقوا شو بتعملوا ؟..ومين يحزر كم جوز جرابات عند باكهام ؟ الخ.

الله يخلي لنا البي بي سي ، فهي الوحيدة التي توصلنا في العالم.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS
					

(قاذفات) أغان

من غير المعقول أن يكون لدينا في البلد أكثر من 30 اذاعة اف أم ..99% منها إذاعات صرصعة وأغان، و كلام فاضي يدرجونه مدراء البرامج تحت برامج التسلية.

اشتهي أن افتح الراديو وقت الظهيرة،أو في طريق العودة وقت المساء واسمع خبراً مفصّلاً ، أو تحليلاً سياسياً متّزنا، أو كلاماً مفيداً في موضوع عام وهام أو قضية تشغل الناس.

أبداً ، بعد انتهاء فترات برامج البث المباشر ، يشمّر شباب المِكسَر عن سواعدهم ويقذفونا : نانسي ، على هيفا،على لطيفة، على توني قطان، على عمرو دياب ، على ميليسا،على روبي، على مروى، على منوة ، على شلاش ، على كرمة العلي..جميعاً على نفس واحد ، الأغنية بقفا الأغنية..ب ... الأغنية، لا نفس لا استراحة لا نصيحة ، لا تذكير بأهم الأنباء ، ولا يذكّرون باسم المحطّة حتى، الأغنية بقفا الأغنية ، الى مطلع فجر اليوم التالي.

حتى البرامج التي يتم حشوها بين الأغاني- والتي عادة ما يقدّمها شباب- هي غير مراقبة لا من حيث الذوق ولا من حيث الأداء..كلام فارغ ،ومزاح ثقيل، وغنج فاضح، ومواضيع غاية في السخافة مثل احزروا شو لون قميصي ؟.. وأول ما تفيقوا شو بتعملوا ؟..ومين يحزر كم جوز جرابات عند باكهام ؟ الخ.

الله يخلي لنا البي بي سي ، فهي الوحيدة التي توصلنا في العالم.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


أحمد حسن الزعبي



مقالة على الوجع .... فعلا زودوها هل اذاعات ... لسى البرامج الي بجيبوها بتخزي ... كلها عن مواضيع الحب ... واستقبال تلفونات ... بيحكوا فيها المستمعين عن تجاربهم  بالحب ... الي بيسمع بقول الشعب الاردني متفرغ للحب وما بيعمل شي غير الحب_

----------


## sa7am

فعلآ المقال ذو اهميه 
والموضوع تجاري
وبشد على ايدك يمعلم لأنه الموضوع خطير
إتجار بلأخلاق ... بتاجرو بأبنائنا وبناتنا
الله يعوض علينا يا زعبي
ومنهم لله

----------


## عُبادة

جمعة مشمشية

النفط بالنسبة للفقراء مثل السكري:''ملعون حرسي'' إن ارتفع، و''ملعون حرسي'' إن انخفض.. وهذا الثبات على السعر الحالي ''50'' دولاراً للبرميل لا يعني الشفاء تماماً من قفزاته، وإنما هو جمعة ''مشمشية'' ما أن يلبث حتى يرتفع.

هذا ليس رأيي وحسب، فأي شخص ''يلطّش تلطيش'' في الاقتصاد، يدرك أن السعر الذي وصل إليه البرميل قبل أربعة شهور''147'' دولاراً هو غير طبيعي، ولا سعر الــ''47'' دولاراً طبيعي كذلك، هناك نقطة تعادل تمثّل السعر الحقيقي للبرميل لم يثبت عليها الطلب بعد..مما يعني أن ثمة ارتفاعاً جديداً قادماً لا محالة.

***

الارتفاع والانخفاض في أسعار النفط، قدر مثل الحياة والموت لا نستطيع أن نتحكم بهما، لكن نستطيع أن نتحكم بسلوكنا عند تذبذبات الأسعار،ترى ما الذي غيّرناه في سلوكنا كمستهلكين في الشهور الفائتة؟ الجواب لا شيء.

فقد لاحظنا عندما وصل سعر البرميل إلى 145 دولاراً، كيف زاد الإقبال على سيارات الدفع الرباعي وذات المحرّكات الضخمة وزادت حركة البناء وزادت أسعار المواد الغذائية (بطريقة لا تخضع للمنطق) ..وعندما انخفض الآن سعر البرميل إلى (50) دولاراً، أيضاً زاد الإقبال على سيارات الدفع الرباعي وذات المحركات الضخمة،كما زادت حركة البناء، وزادت أسعار المواد الغذائية أيضا.

مما يعني أن هناك ''طبقات'' في المجتمع لا تتأثر بالرفع، ولا تفرح بالتنزيل، وهؤلاء مثل الطبيب الذي يجني ثروته من علّة مرضاه، أما الفقراء فهم مثل مريض السكري: ان ارتفع النفط ''غمي''، وان نزل ''غمي''..لأنه ''عالجهتين ماكلها''.

***

تنويه ع الماشي: الفقر والغنى السابق ينطبق على الأشخاص والحكومات على حدّ سواء..والجمعة المشمشية لن تدوم لأحد..

***.

تصطفلوا..

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com 

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

الـدولار

منذ سنوات طويلة وحتى منتصف أيلول الماضي، كان يصنّف الوصف دولار في خانة المديح والمبالغة في جودة ومكانة الشيء الموصوف، فالدولار عادة ما يطلق على : السلعة الجيّدة، وسرعة التداول في السوق، وعلى الرجل الغني، وعلى اللحية الغانمة شروا السامعين.

مثلاً: إذا ما أردت أن تشتري ماكنة حلاقة من بائع بسطة، وسألته عن جودتها وكفاءتها وأنت طاعج على ركبة ونص أمامه، فإنه سيبادرك بالجواب: على عاتقي زي الدولار..(الدولار هنا دليل على الكفاءة العالية).

وإذا أردت أن تشتري صوبة غاز صينية وأردت التأكّد من الإقبال عليها بشكل جيّد من قبل الناس فإن البائع لن يتردّد في وصف مبيعاتها ماشية دولار.. والدولار هنا دليل على  :Frown: سرعة حركتها والطلب عليها في السوق).

حتى لو عرض عليك أحدهم أن تشاركه في ملبنة، وأردت أن تتأكد من وضعه المالي من خلال صديق مشترك فإنك ستجد من يقول لك بأن فلاناً وضعه دولار.. و(الدولار هنا يعني الثقة المادية).

في حالات المصاهرة أيضاً، إذا تقدّم أحدهم لخطبة فتاة، وقام أهل الفتاة بالسؤال عن ذلك الشاب ..فإنهم لن يتردّدوا لحظة واحدة بقبوله صهراً جديداً إذا ما وصلتهم تطمينات بأن الشاب وضعه دولار ..والدولار هنا يعني (الرزانة والمكانة الاجتماعية العالية).

الأمر اختلف بعد الأزمة المالية الأخيرة، فالدولار يوم فوق وعشرة تحت، ولم يعد يصنّف بالضرورة في خانة المديح لأنه لم يعد يحتفظ (بالكفاءة العالية) ولا (بسرعة حركته ولا بالطلب العالي عليه)، ولا(بالثقة المادية) ولا (بالرزانة النقدية والمكانة العليا بين العملات) أيضاً.. لذا من الممكن جدّاً أن نسمع احدهم يقول مشفقاً على أبي يحيى : والله اسكت أبو يحيى وضعه زي الدولار أي أصبح في الحضيض.

شخصياً لم استخدم وصف الدولار لا في المديح ولا في الذم طيلة حياتي ..بل كنت أختار تصنيفاً محايداً، يقبل أكثر من تفسير لدى السامع إلا وهو: زي الليرة...



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

شعارات

لم يترك وسيلة الاّ وجرّبها مع ابنه،دون جدوى..أغراه بالألعاب،هدده بأشد العقاب، بلا فائدة..كل صباح يجد ذلك الحزبي ابنه آخر العنقود قد بال على فراشه وأغرق السرير.

عرضه على أشهر الأطباء، وجرّب معه كل أصناف الأدوية،والأعشاب العربية، ومع ذلك بقي الصبي يبول..والأب يصول.

توسّعت المشكلة، الجيران والمعارف والأقارب وبعض المسؤولين الكبار و المتربّصين باتوا يعرفون أن ابن ذلك الحزبي الكبير يبول على فراشه كل ليلة ..مستدلّين بشواهد ظاهرة للعيان، مثل ملابسه وأغطية سريره المنشورة في الصباح على شرفة بيتهم.

سرّ له صديق قريب، بأن هناك حجّابا معروفاً تأتيه الناس من كل المدن والقرى..فلديه لكل داء دواء، ولكل علّة حجاب ..ذهب هذا الحزبي الى ذلك الشيخ الحجّاب ..وشرح له القصّة، فما كان من ا لشيخ الاّ أن نتعه حجاباً منمّقاً وحذّره من فتحه.

اليوم الأول،كانت المفاجأة فالولد وضعه تمام ، مرّ يوم آخر، أسبوع، شهر، شهران..الولد تعافى تماماً وكأن شيئاً لم يكن ..زاد الفضول عند ذلك الحزبي الكبير وأراد أن يفتح الحجاب ليعرف سر هذا الشفاء، لكن صديقه الذي أرشده للشيخ حذّره من فتحه إلا بوجود الشيخ نفسه..ذهبا إلى الشيخ وطلبا منه أن يفتح الحجاب أمامهما ويقرأ ما بداخله..تلكأ الشيخ في البداية،ثم وافق بشرط أن يعطوه الأمان ..فأعطي ما طلب : فقال الشيخ:.

المكتوب في الحجاب يا سيدي،هو نفس شعار حزبكم الكريم؟.

استغرب الحزبي من كلام الشيخ وسأل : شعار حزبي أنا؟.

الشيخ: أي شعاركو يا سيدي بينشّف المي من السما، بدهوش ينشّف ش.. ابنك؟.

***.

فعلاً، بعض الشعارت التي تطلقها جهات حزبية : تنشف المي من السما و تنشف الريق ايضاَ ..

alzoubi@hotmail.com 

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS
					

شعارات

لم يترك وسيلة الاّ وجرّبها مع ابنه،دون جدوى..أغراه بالألعاب،هدده بأشد العقاب، بلا فائدة..كل صباح يجد ذلك الحزبي ابنه آخر العنقود قد بال على فراشه وأغرق السرير.

عرضه على أشهر الأطباء، وجرّب معه كل أصناف الأدوية،والأعشاب العربية، ومع ذلك بقي الصبي يبول..والأب يصول.

توسّعت المشكلة، الجيران والمعارف والأقارب وبعض المسؤولين الكبار و المتربّصين باتوا يعرفون أن ابن ذلك الحزبي الكبير يبول على فراشه كل ليلة ..مستدلّين بشواهد ظاهرة للعيان، مثل ملابسه وأغطية سريره المنشورة في الصباح على شرفة بيتهم.

سرّ له صديق قريب، بأن هناك حجّابا معروفاً تأتيه الناس من كل المدن والقرى..فلديه لكل داء دواء، ولكل علّة حجاب ..ذهب هذا الحزبي الى ذلك الشيخ الحجّاب ..وشرح له القصّة، فما كان من ا لشيخ الاّ أن نتعه حجاباً منمّقاً وحذّره من فتحه.

اليوم الأول،كانت المفاجأة فالولد وضعه تمام ، مرّ يوم آخر، أسبوع، شهر، شهران..الولد تعافى تماماً وكأن شيئاً لم يكن ..زاد الفضول عند ذلك الحزبي الكبير وأراد أن يفتح الحجاب ليعرف سر هذا الشفاء، لكن صديقه الذي أرشده للشيخ حذّره من فتحه إلا بوجود الشيخ نفسه..ذهبا إلى الشيخ وطلبا منه أن يفتح الحجاب أمامهما ويقرأ ما بداخله..تلكأ الشيخ في البداية،ثم وافق بشرط أن يعطوه الأمان ..فأعطي ما طلب : فقال الشيخ:.

المكتوب في الحجاب يا سيدي،هو نفس شعار حزبكم الكريم؟.

استغرب الحزبي من كلام الشيخ وسأل : شعار حزبي أنا؟.

الشيخ: أي شعاركو يا سيدي بينشّف المي من السما، بدهوش ينشّف ش.. ابنك؟.

***.

فعلاً، بعض الشعارت التي تطلقها جهات حزبية : تنشف المي من السما و تنشف الريق ايضاَ ..

alzoubi@hotmail.com 

أحمد حسن الزعبي





من الاخر_

----------


## عُبادة

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> من الاخر_


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
ما فيه بعده

----------


## عُبادة

يا حنّينه

تعتزم الحكومة إضافة مجموعة من الفيتامينات والمعادن والعناصر الغذائية لمادة الطحين وهي (أ، ب1، ب2، ب3، ب6، ب12، الزنك، حامض الفوليك، حديد، ستانليس ستيل، اكواع بلاستيك) الخ.. بعد أن تبيّن وجود نقص في هذه العناصر الغذائية الدقيقة لدى أفراد المجتمع الأردني.

الحكومة وضعت يدها أسفل ذقنها حائرة وهي تتفرّج الى الأجساد الهزيلة والعيون الساحلة، والوجوه المصفرّة، والأنوف المتورّمة..تقترب من المواطن تقلبه وجها وقفا فلا تعجبها بنيته، لونه مخطوف،عضلاته شنينه، حيله مقطوع، تكاسره فتكسره، تباطحه فتبطحه، تذكّره فينسى .فلا يسرها وضعه على الإطلاق فتوصي له برغيف محشو بالفيتامينات ومقويّات الذاكرة والمنشّطات والزنك، وخلاطات غروهي..(شو هالحنّية)؟.

(حكومتنا) واثقة من نفسها ..دلوني على حكومة واحدة في العالم الثالث، تضع فيتامينات مقوّية -وما أدراك ما الفيتامينات المقوية - في رغيف الخبز دلوني على حكومة واحدة في الشرق الأوسط وشمال افريقيا تقوّي الشعب عليها وتفتح على نفسها ابواباً مغلّقة (سوى حكومتنا) خذوا مثلاً:.

فيتامين(أ) : يقوي النظر ويحافظ على صحة العيون،مما يعني التشجيع على المراقبة وهذا ليس بمصلحة أي حكومة سوى (حكومتنا)، فيتامين (ب1) يحافظ على الأعصاب، لأن معظم قرارات الحكومة بحاجة الى اعصاب حديد،ب(2) يقوي المناعة وهذا أيضا ليس من مصلحة أي حكومة باستثناء (حكومتنا)،ب(3) ينشط خلايا المخ وهي أيضا ليس من مصلحة أي حكومة (باستثناء حكومتنا)، ب12 ينشّط الذاكرة مما يعني تذكّر (الأخطاء والهفوات، والوعود) وهو ايضاَ ليس من مصلحة أي حكومة (باستثناء حكومتنا)،الزنك يمنع الصلع والاكتئاب فهي تحب ان ترانا (بجدايل ومفرفشين)،حامض الفوليك يمنع أمراض القلب، والحديد يقضى على جيوب فقر الدم..

***

خمسة فيتامينات من أمهات ب ستكون في الرغيف بالإضافة إلى حمض وأربعة معادن، صدقاً هذا كثير.. مائدة فيتامينات في رغيف..(كثّر الله خيركو) ..فعلاً كما أن الناس معادن فإن الحكومات معادن ايضاَ..

***

بعد سنة من تطبيق القرار: سنشاهد المواطن الأردني يتمتع بالمواصفات التالية: نظره 6/6، أعاصبه حديد،خلايا المخّمولّعة، وقلبه قوي،ودمّه بفوّر، مبسوط واله (جدايل).

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS
					

يا حنّينه

تعتزم الحكومة إضافة مجموعة من الفيتامينات والمعادن والعناصر الغذائية لمادة الطحين وهي (أ، ب1، ب2، ب3، ب6، ب12، الزنك، حامض الفوليك، حديد، ستانليس ستيل، اكواع بلاستيك) الخ.. بعد أن تبيّن وجود نقص في هذه العناصر الغذائية الدقيقة لدى أفراد المجتمع الأردني.

الحكومة وضعت يدها أسفل ذقنها حائرة وهي تتفرّج الى الأجساد الهزيلة والعيون الساحلة، والوجوه المصفرّة، والأنوف المتورّمة..تقترب من المواطن تقلبه وجها وقفا فلا تعجبها بنيته، لونه مخطوف،عضلاته شنينه، حيله مقطوع، تكاسره فتكسره، تباطحه فتبطحه، تذكّره فينسى .فلا يسرها وضعه على الإطلاق فتوصي له برغيف محشو بالفيتامينات ومقويّات الذاكرة والمنشّطات والزنك، وخلاطات غروهي..(شو هالحنّية)؟.

(حكومتنا) واثقة من نفسها ..دلوني على حكومة واحدة في العالم الثالث، تضع فيتامينات مقوّية -وما أدراك ما الفيتامينات المقوية - في رغيف الخبز دلوني على حكومة واحدة في الشرق الأوسط وشمال افريقيا تقوّي الشعب عليها وتفتح على نفسها ابواباً مغلّقة (سوى حكومتنا) خذوا مثلاً:.

فيتامين(أ) : يقوي النظر ويحافظ على صحة العيون،مما يعني التشجيع على المراقبة وهذا ليس بمصلحة أي حكومة سوى (حكومتنا)، فيتامين (ب1) يحافظ على الأعصاب، لأن معظم قرارات الحكومة بحاجة الى اعصاب حديد،ب(2) يقوي المناعة وهذا أيضا ليس من مصلحة أي حكومة باستثناء (حكومتنا)،ب(3) ينشط خلايا المخ وهي أيضا ليس من مصلحة أي حكومة (باستثناء حكومتنا)، ب12 ينشّط الذاكرة مما يعني تذكّر (الأخطاء والهفوات، والوعود) وهو ايضاَ ليس من مصلحة أي حكومة (باستثناء حكومتنا)،الزنك يمنع الصلع والاكتئاب فهي تحب ان ترانا (بجدايل ومفرفشين)،حامض الفوليك يمنع أمراض القلب، والحديد يقضى على جيوب فقر الدم..

***

خمسة فيتامينات من أمهات ب ستكون في الرغيف بالإضافة إلى حمض وأربعة معادن، صدقاً هذا كثير.. مائدة فيتامينات في رغيف..(كثّر الله خيركو) ..فعلاً كما أن الناس معادن فإن الحكومات معادن ايضاَ..

***

بعد سنة من تطبيق القرار: سنشاهد المواطن الأردني يتمتع بالمواصفات التالية: نظره 6/6، أعاصبه حديد،خلايا المخّمولّعة، وقلبه قوي،ودمّه بفوّر، مبسوط واله (جدايل).

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي


 الله يخليلنا الحكومة ... حلوة هاي جدايل_

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

(جحّتك).. بالدنيا

في أقل من شهر حدثت ثلاث مشاجرات جامعية، نتج عنها عدّة إصابات وتكسير واجهات وتعليق للدراسة..كلّها تثير الأسف والأسى في قلب كل من قرأ أو سمع عنها..وكالعادة وفي أعقاب كل مشاجرة تشكل لجان للتحقيق ، وتعقد مجالس ضبط، وتجتمع لجان تأديب ، ليتّضح لنا بعد حين أن سبب هذه الهوشات هي :جحّ فيه وجحّيت فيه..

** 

في الشوراع ، في المدارس، في المراكز التجارية، في المقاهي ، في المباريات ، في الأعراس، في المسيرات السياسية، أثناء الدفن ، تجد أن سبب كل مشاجرة أو قطيعة هي كان يجحرني أو يجحّ فيه...

** 

نريد أن نخلص من هذه القصّة بأية طريقة كانت، يعني قبل أسابيع صدر قرار يمنع التدخين في الأماكن العامة والدوائر الحكومية ووضعت غرامة مالية على كل من يخرق القانون ، مع ان التدخيّن أقل ضرراً من الجحّ..لأن المدخن يضرّ نفسه..أما الجحّيح فيضرّ نفسه ويضرّ غيره فلماذا لا يغرّم الجحّيح ايضاَ..

حتى حوادث السير صارت أقل خطراً من حوادث الجحّ،بعد ان تضاعف وجود الدوريات على الطرق الخارجية والمنعطفات الخطرة وزاد عدد ردارات السرعة..فالحوادث في تناقص والحمد لله.

ترى من الذي يخلّصنا من آفة الجحّ ،هنا السؤال الصعب؟..نريد حراكاً حكومياً وشعبياً ..نريد ندوات تعقدها النقابات المهنية مثل : ( الجحّ واقع وتطلعات)، ومؤتمرات سنوية تنظّمها وزارة الصحة شعارها : (نحو أردن خالٍ من الجحّ عام 2020)..ونوزّع بوسترات لاصقة في مختلف الأماكن العامة والمؤسسات الرسمية نكتب عليها الرجاء عدم الجحّ وصورة نظرة حادة وعليها إشارة اكس..ولا مانع من ترك زاوية في كل مكان عام يكتب عليه منطقة مجاحرين شبيهة بزوايا المدخنين...نريد أن نفتتح مراكز لعلاج وتأهيل الجحّيحة..وعيادات طبية أخرى تنشر إعلانات في الصحف اليومية تقول فيها : اقلع عن الجحر خلال 48 ساعة وتخلص من نيكوتين الهوش، وقطران النكادة..ولا بأس لو حصلنا على قرض من الاتحاد الأوروبي أو اليو اس ايد..لإجراء عمليات تجميل وازالة الجحّة من العينين/بدون الم/بدون بنج/ بدون بؤبؤ...مجاناً لكل من يرغب من المواطنين ..كما أتمنى أن نبث برنامجاً تلفزيونياً- ولو حلقة أسبوعيا- اسمه جحّتك بالدنيا...ونضع شبرات بيضاء على صدور المذيعين والمذيعات في اليوم الوطني للتخلص من الجحّ..

** 

لا نريد أن يأتي يوم نأردن فيه القول الشهير: من لم يمت بالسيف مات بغيره..ليصبح : من لم يمت بالسير.. مات بجحرةٍ..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

(شلاعيط) البحر

بقدر ما تكررت القصة، صارت الأخبار التي نسمعها تحمل قدراً كبيراً من السخرية والشكّ.

السخرية؛ لأن دولاً تقتني أسلحة بمليارات الدولارات لتواجه عدواً محتملاً لا تستطيع ان تحمي مصالحها من ''زعران أفريقيا'' الذين يجوبون البحر ليل نهار مستأسدين على من أنهكهم الخوف ..والشك: لأننا صرنا نشكّ أن ثمّة قوى كبرى تقف وراء هؤلاء وتسندهم وتستفيد منهم بشكل أو بآخر..لأنه من المستحيل أن يعود قارب صيد بسمكتي هامور، بينما يعود قارب مماثل ببارجة..

***

يسمّونهم قراصنة وأنا أسمّيهم ''شلاعيط البحر''..لأن الذي يقومون به لم يرتق الى أسلوب القرصنة بعد..شلّة ''شلاعيط'' هزيلو البنية نحيفو القوام يجوبون البحر بقارب متهالك ويعودون بباخرة تتسع لمحافظة كاملة..هل هذا يعقل؟..قبل أقل من شهر اختطفوا باخرة على متنها دبابات وأسلحة متّجهة الى كينيا..باخرة من الدبابات يختطفها كلاشكنوف أو ''بارودة م1'' من يصدّق؟..بعدها بأيام خرجوا بقارب أصغر من القارب ألأول واختطفوا ناقلة نفط حمولتها تقدر ب100مليون دولار..ولا زالوا يتفاوضون على فديتها..

بعدها بيومين أبحروا بقارب بحجم ''البانيو'' مسلّحين ''بشبريتين'' واقتادوا باخرة يمنية محمّلة بالأسمنت والحديد...دون ان يستوقفهم أحد أو يشتبك معهم أحد.

و لم يكتفِ هؤلاء بما حصلوا عليه من سفن نفط وقطع حربية ومواد بناء، فقد أبحروا بقارب بحجم''الطشت'' يوم الجمعة الماضي واقتادوا باخرة ليبيرية على متنها مواد كيماوية..والحبل على الجرار.. المضحك المبكي..أنهم لم ينتصروا بقوّتهم في أي مرّة لكنهم انتصروا بخوفنا في كل مرّة.

***

يبدو أنها أحدى سمات هذا الزمن الهشّ..أن نظل نتعامل بذات منسوب الخوف مع الذي قرصن ''وطناً'' اسمه فلسطين ..ومع الذي قرصن سفن ''العروبة''.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

حجّة بالعمر..

كل عام نفس الكلام، نفس المشاهد،نفس زوايا التصوير واللقطات، بمجرّد وصول آخر قافلة من الحجّاج الأردنيين الى الديار المقدّسة، يصرح مسؤول رفيع في وزارة الأوقاف وهو يرتدي ''دشداشة'' ويقف بين الحجيج : ان البعثة تقدّم أفضل الخدمات والرعاية الصحية للحجاج الأردنيين.. وانها حجزت لهم فنادق من الدرجة الأولى و تبعد عن الحرم النبوي الشريف 200متر فقط، وعن الحرم المكي 1500 متر كحد أقصى.

في هذه الأثناء تأخذ كاميرا التلفزيون لقطة لـ''ختيار'' وهو يشير إلى ''لوزِه'' المتورّمة، وطبيب يكشف عن صدر حاج آخر ويضع السمّاعة تحت ''الفانيلا''.. ليثبتوا للمشاهد أن هناك فعلاً رعاية صحية.

تتم بعد هذه اللقطة مقابلات سريعة تركزّ جميعها على حسن التعامل وطيب الملفى، ونظافة السكن، ويسر الحركة، كما يغدقون بالشكر على معالي وزير الأوقاف والأمين العام، ومرشد الحملة، وموظف الجوازات، وسائق الباص، وميكانيكي الرحلة...

ثم تطمئن أم يحيى أولادها، بأنها و''الحجي'' بصحة وسلامة..كما توصي ''كنّتها'' الجديدة أن تشعل ''الصوبة'' للأولاد بعد المغرب مباشرة، مذكّرة بمكان ''جلن'' الكاز ''تحت بيت الدرج''، كما تبعث برسالة لابنتها الكبرى رسمية أن تتفقّد ''شلاش'' كل يوم عند الساعة العاشرة مساءً بإبريق شاي كونه طالب توجيهي..وفي الختام يطيح ''المونتاج'' بوصاية الحجّة جميعها وبالزغرودة الختامية...ويبقي التقرير على شكر وزارة الأوقاف فقط..

لا أعرف لماذا يخاف مواطننا من ''المكيرفون'' فيتنازل عن حقّه فجأة ويبتلع شكواه ويبدأ بمسلسل الشكرنحن نعرف هذه ''الديباجه'' جيداً. ونعرف أن الاسكانات ليست بهذا القرب وان الرعاية ليست بالمستوى-وهذه شهادة الحجاج أنفسهم بعد العودة- وان الفرق الذي وفّرته وزارة الأوقاف بين الإسكان القريب والبعيد سيدفع ثمنه الحاج مضاعفاً على شكل مراهم ''للسماط''..

***.

يا أصحاب الفضيلة والعطوفة والمعالي، لا نريد منكم تغطية إعلامية وفرد عضلات تنظيمية على الشاشة، بقدر ما نريده منكم رعاية واهتماما بحجاجنا كما يجب.. ''فهي حجّة بالعمر''..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

أدوار

ارتدى فروته على عجل ، تلثّم بالشماغ وقاية البرد ، وضع دخانه في جيبه وحمل إبريق شاي وكوبا فارغا وتوجه إلى حوش الدار..

جلس قربه على قطعة حصير ، ثم سكب كوب شاي وأشعل سيجارة وبدأ بالحديث..

* أبو يحيى:- الله يمسيك بالخير يا أخ!! لقد تركت التلفزيون، ونشرات الأخبار ، و''مناقرة'' الأولاد ، وحديث أم يحيى المميت ، وجئت إليك هناك ..أحببت أن أقضي ليلتي قربك..

يصمت أبو يحيى قليلاَ ويقول: (بالمهلّي).. أعرف انك تقول في سرّك ''أهلا وسهلاً''..لذا قلت لك: ''بالمهلّي''.

* أبو يحيى مجدّداً: أرى في عينيك حزنا، وعتبا ، وقليلا من اليأس ، ولا مبالاة ايضاَ...معك حق!! فقصّتك مأساوية..لا بل و تشكل خيبة أمل حقيقية لكل من يسمعها..صعبة يا أخي !! صعبة جدّاً لا تحتمل !! يكاد رأسي ينفجر!! فالذي كان يطعمك، يرعاك، ويخاف عليك ويحميك، تكتشف أنه كان يستثمرك، بمعنى آخر لقد كان ''حنان مصلحة'' لا أكثر ..ما هذا ؟! بعد ان تعوّدت على يده وكبرت في بيته ...ثم ''دووووب'' في لحظة ما تجد نفسك بين يدي مالك جديد ،يطعمك، يرعاك،يخاف عليك ويحميك..ثم تكتشف انه (....) لا لن أقولها..حفاظاً على مشاعرك..

يقطع أبو يحيى قشّة من الحصيرة ويبدأ ''ينكش'' بها أسنانه ثم يتابع حديثه 

* ابو يحيى : شوف يا أخي! لا تتعمّق في الحزن كثيراً، فالأمر لم يتوقّف عندك، الحياة أدوار..الدول العظمى تمارس دور الجلاد على الدول الصغرى ،الدول الصغرى تمارس دور الجلاد على شعوبها، الشعوب تمارس دور الجلاد على بعضها، والفرد يمارس دور الجلاّد على الكائنات التي أضعف منه..ونبقى هكذا حتى نصطدم بالجماد أو بالخيال..لكن انتبه!! لا بد من ضحية أخيرة.. وأنت في هذه المناسبة الضحية الأخيرة ..

- انظر الى هذه ''الفروة'' أنها من صوف أجدادك..لقد تعمّدت ارتداءها لأجلك، لعلّك تهدأ..لترى مصائب غيرك فتهون عليك مصيبتك..ماذا تفعل؟!! مكتوب عليك منذ التكوين نفس الدور.. ''دور الضحية''..

- أطلت عليك وأراك قد نعست!! فقط أريد أن أقول لك نصف كلمة...انت محظوظ أكثر من غيرك ، لأنك حتى تكون ''أضحية'' لا بد ان تتوافر بك شروط خاصة..أما غيرك فهم دائماً ''أضحية'' بدون شروط..

- ''حطّ راسك بين الروس وقول يا قطّاع الرووس''..تصبح على لحّام..يا صديق 



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com 

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

العيدية

سامحهم الله..لقد كانوا يمارسون علينا كل أنواع الابتزاز والإذلال في سبيل الحصول على عيدية ..فلا بد أن تبوس يد عمّك حتى تحصل على شلن..ولا بد من السلام مخامسةعلى ابن عمّ الوالد ، وعلى خال الوالدة وكبير العشيرة والجار الجنب..حتى تكافأ بحبّة نوقا أوبيضة حمام ..غالباً ما يتخلّل عملية البوس تلك ، أكثر من شتيمة أو تهديد من باب التودّد ولأنك أقدمت على السلام طائعاً : يلعن ابو لحيتك..واحد هامل..تع يا بُشت..إذا ما أخذتها بمصع رقبتك!!..تخيّلوا أنهم كانوا سيمصعون رقبتي مقابل شلن..

طبعاً ستكون العيدية أكبر والابتسامة أعرض اذا ما طرقت باب احدهم وبيدي كيس من لحم الاضاحي..و في هذه الحالة عليّ أن أجيب على جميع الأسئلة المتزامنة لعملية البحث في الجيبة مثل: ( كم خروف ذبحتوا؟ لمين الأضحية لأمك ولا لأبوك؟ قدّيش قطّع؟ وين رحتوا بالراس؟..الله ريتها مقبولة!!.

أما الحجّات من جدّات وخالات وذوات أرحام..وفور استلامهن لعلبة التوفي أو صفط الناشد كن يقبضننا من معاصمنا ويقمن بشحطنا وراءهن مسافات طويلة ، من حوش الدار الى بيوتهن الى غرفة العيلة تحديداَ ،يمددن أصابعهن في الفراش المطوي ، بعد أن يضعن أيدينا تحت آباطهن خوفاً من هربنا ، ويبدأن بإخراج شريطة مربوطة الطرفين تحتوي على قطع نقدية صغيرة بين الشلنوالبريزة والقروش الحمراء..يضعن الشلن في كفنا ويغلقن أصابعنا عليه حتى تحفر حافته مكانها في راحة اليد ، ثم يسمطننا كذا قبلة رطبة ويحملننا سلامات حارة ووصايا بالانتباه من السيارات..

الآن ولد ممعي طوله شبر ونصف يجمع في العيد من العشرات والخمسات أكثر من راتب موظف مبتدئ..بينما كنّا في الصف السادس نقوم بتقبيل نصف أيادي العشيرة ونصف وجنات الحارة وعجايز البلد وحصيلة عيدياتنا لا تتجاوز الدينار..

بصراحة أكثر ، أنا لم أفهم معنى البركة طيلة حياتي ، الا من خلال شلن الحجات الممزوج برائحة الحلبة.. يكفي انه طالع من نفس..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

يا (بخت) الحكومة

من باب القبول بالأمر الواقع لا أكثر:على الحكومة أن توسّع صدرها، وتطوّل بالها، وتؤمن بالقسمة والنصيب ولا تضجر من هذا الشهر على الإطلاق.. يا أخي لتعتبره ''دفع بلا'' عن خططها ومشاريعها، وما تقدّم من انجازاتها وما تأخر.

''بلاش دفع بلا''، فليكن حلواناً لنسبة الــ''84'' التي حصلت عليه في الاستطلاع الأخير.

ما الحلّ؟! دارت الأيام ووقفت في صفّ الموظفين !!.. عيد الأضحى 9 أيام: جمعة وسبت قبل العيد،وجمعة وسبت بعد العيد،عطلة عيد الميلاد المجيد 3 أيام : خميس جمعة سبت، وهناك 4 أيام اعتيادية في الشهر جمعة وسبت زوادة البياع + عطلة رأس السنة 3 أيام خميس جمعة سبت.. المجموع النهائي للعطل 19 يوماً.. ناهيك عن ما هو دارج في العرف ''الوظيفي'' الأردني فاليوم الذي يسبق العطلة عطلة، واليوم الذي يلي العطلة؛ عطلة أيضاَ.

صحيح ان التفصيل السابق كفيل أن يرفع ضغط الحكومة..لكن هناك ايجابيات كثيرة لهذه العطلات الطويلة تصب في مصلحة الحكومة أيضاً..

مثلا : لو كل موظف استخدم جهازاً كهربائياً واحداً في دوامه طوال 8 ساعات،و3 ليتر ماء بين الشاي والقهوة وغسل اليدين،و3 ورقات بيضاء ''أيه فور''،و هدر خمس دقائق في السرحان والعبث بالشوارب، ونطق بجملتي نميمة،و4 عبارات شكوى من المعيشة،و ضرب''إسفين موجَّه'' لزميل''مقفي''، فإن الحكومة ستوفر في عطلة الــ''19'' يوماً ما يلي : 30مليون ساعة تشغيلية للكهرباء، وستوفّر 11 مليون ليتر ماء،و 5,11 مليون ورقة بيضاء، 316 ألف ساعة سرحان و''قرقطة'' شوارب، و7ملايين و600الف جملة نميمة.. و15 مليون عبارة شكوى من المعيشة، وحوالي 4 ملايين ''إسفين'' وظيفي..هل لاحظتم الوفرة المالية وراحة البال التي ستجنيها الحكومة من عطلة موظفيها؟..

***

سبحان الله!! حظ الحكومة دائماً ''واقف''، حتى مع الموظّف ''القاعد''...



medalzoubi@hotmail.com 

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

حذاء منتظر

منتظر الزيدي شكراً لك..

فقد بعثت رسالة مقروءة بكل لغات الدنيا،من أقدام العراقيين المقهورين الى رأس أمريكا.. وحجزت لحذائك في التاريخ مكاناً أكبر من اسم الرئيس.

منتظر الزيدي شكراً لك.

باسم الماجدات الحزينات، باسم الأوفياء الراحلين، باسم الأنقياء الشهداء، باسم 200مليون عربي حفاة اللسان والارداة، حفاة الرفض والشجاعة، شكراً لك..فقد أغرقت كل الأساطيل والبوراج وأسقطت كل الطائرات والأقمار بكندرة 44 .

حذاء منتظر الزيدي ..هو الانتصار الوحيد منذ قرن من الهزائم، وهو الجيش المنظّم، وهو الفصيل، وهو الفدائي المقاوم، وهو البترول، وهو العمل المشترك، وهو الناتو بطبعته العربية.

آن الآن لي كعربي أن أرفع رأسي، بعد أن أخفض بوش رأسه، آن الآن لي أن أتحدّث عن الانتصار الحقيقي ..بعد ان احتل حذاء الزيدي شاشات العالم..وحرر الذل من نفوس الملايين.

14-ديسمبر- نقش على صدر التاريخ، فهو شهادة ميلاد جديدة للكرامة العربية، كما كان 9- نيسان، شهادة وفاة للكرامة العربية..

منتظر الزيدي شكراً لك، شكراً لحذائك الذي أطاعك ولم يخذلك أو يتآمر عليك، شكراً لكما..

فقد أعدتما لنا كرامتنا..

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

(مرهم) أوباما

ديف بنجامين، مواطن أمريكي طرح مرهماً جديداً في الأسواق اسمه مرهم أوباما لعلاج جميع المشاكل الصحية، قائلاً أن مرهمه يشبه الرئيس أوباما في قدرته السحرية على العلاج. وقال بنجامين: أن أوباما سيحل جميع المشاكل، مثل ركود الاقتصاد وفقدان الوظائف، وقضايا الرعاية الصحية، والحرب في العراق، والسياسة الخارجية، وأنا مرهمي سيحل جميع المشاكل الصحية أيضا مثل الشيخوخة وتبييض الأسنان، وتنظيف الزجاج، وتلميع الكنادر (باستثناء كندرة الزيدي طبعاً).

وبما أن الأعمال بالنيّات، لا أستطيع أن أميز من خلال هذا الخبر، ان كان الرجل معجباً بشخصية الرئيس إلى هذا الحد، أم أنه يسخر من وعوده الكثيرة وأعبائه الثقيلة على طريقته..

على أي حال نحن أيضاَ نحتاج إلى اوباما /الرئيس/ أو إصبع المرهم لا فرق ..ليطفىء الحروق ذات الدرجة الأولى في العراق وفلسطين..وليزيل الحساسية بين الشرق والغرب، ويعالج الطفح الطائفي الذي سببه فيروس بوش بيننا ..نريد اوباما المرهم / لا أوباما المرهق/.. ليبيّض صفحة الديمقراطية في عيون العالم، وليخفف من بثور الكبر والجبروت الذي غطى وجه أمريكا..وليهدئ الآم باسور الأزمة المالية التي تعاني منها دولته، وليعالج الكدمة التي سببها ككعب حذاء المنتظر في وجه الأمريكيين..وأن يوقف اكازيما الغرور الاسرائيلي عند حدّه..نريده مرهماً بدون آثار جانبية..لا حكّة ولا دماء..

يبدو أننا قد أغرقنا في التفاؤل، ونسينا أن معظم المراهم تجميلية ، وللإستعمال الخارجي فقط..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

جاهة للغيم

كان كلّما تأخر أبي عن موعده ، تضاعفت حواسنا وتوسّعت وجرت خلف شوقها مثل القطط الوفية:كنّا نميّز الضوء المندلق في آخر الحي على واجهات البيوت والجدران، وننصت لصوت محرّكات الشاحنات المارة آخر الليل ، ولسعال الرجال العائدين الى بيوتهم..ولرائحة الدخان..ووقع الأقدام ، كنّا نمسح زجاج النوافذ بأكمامنا كي لا يغافلنا ويفتح الباب قبلنا ، و نزوّر علاماتنا قبل الوصول بساعات ، ونزوّر شغبنا البريء بلحظات .. علّنا نتلقى إشادة واحدة أو ابتسامة مشققة من وجهٍ هدّه الكدّ . كان الشوق يساعدنا على ان نفرز من بين كل هذه الضوضاء الليلية ، ضوء سيارته ، وصوت محرّكها اللاهث ، وسعاله الأبوي الشهي ، ورائحة دخانه الجولد ستار المعتّق بالعرق..ومشيته المتقطعة و فروته المتعبة التي يلّفها على ذراعه كما يلف مسافات السفر..

بوجوده فقط ، كنّا نشعر أن البيت صار أكثر دفئاً، وأن الشاي أحلى طعماً ، وان الليل أقصر عمراً ،كنّا نختبىء مثل الجراء في عرين فروته ونراقب الفرح وهو يمطر من عينيه الغائرتين بالشقاء..

منذ بداية الشتاء وأنا أمارس طقوس الانتظار التي كنت أمارسها اذا ما تأخّر أبي عن موعده، تضاعفت حواسي وتوسّعت وجرت خلف شوقها كالقطط الأليفة ومع ذلك لم يأت المطر بعد :كل مساء أراقب شرايين البرق علّها تضيء سطوح البيوت والنوافذ الموصدة، وأمسح زجاج النوافذ بأكمامي ، وأنصت لمحركات الرعد اللاهث، وأبحث عن سعال المزاريب المزكومة بالغيث، ورائحة دخان البواري ، ووقع الشتاء على سقف الزينكو، فأكتشف أن الشتاء لم يعد من سفره بعد..

سأكدّ جاهة للغيم، أنا ، والحمام الراقد في طواقي الطين، ووجهاء السنونو ، وشيوخ شجر اللوز ، ومخاتير الزيتون، وعطوفة المزراب ومعالي العطش ..ولن نشرب فنجان غيثنا الاّ اذا عاد الينا أباً حنوناً دافئاً كما كان ، نريده أباً غزيراً وعلى ذراعة فروة من الغيم ..

ايها الشتاء تأخرت كثيراً..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

(إشي ومنّه)

كل صباح تبرز دراسة جديدة في وجه صحافتنا بأرقام ونسب ناتئة، تماماً مثل ''الثآلولة'' في وجه العروس ..فلا نحن نستطيع تجنّبها ولا نحن نستطيع التخلّص منها.

ومع احترامي لكل الدراسات وتقديري لكل الدارسين الاّ أنني أرجوهم و''أبوس أيديهم'' أن يرحمونا قليلاً ويكفّوا عن المبالغات التي تسيء الى مجتمعنا.

قبل يومين قرأنا دراسة تقول أن ثلث النساء الأردنيات يتعرضن للعنف الأسري، وأن 31% من الأطفال أيضاَ يتعرضّون لإساءات جسدية ونفسية..مما يعني أن ثلث رجالنا أو نصفهم هم مجرمون حقيقيون..مهنتهم الأولى الضرب والصلب والسلخ و التعنيف..فأين صورة الأب الجميلة، التي عشناها وعايشناها..؟.

الا يمكننا أن نناهض العنف بهدوء ، دون ''دجّ'' هذه النسبة المخيفة والمتورّمة في وجه العالم الذي يتناقلها على مواقعه وصفحاته على أنها أخبار طريفة.

هل إذا قلت لأبني ''اسكت'' صرت دراكولاّ؟ أو اذا قلت له في ساعة غضب ''انقلع'' أضحيت سفّاحاً دون أن أعرف؟ أو قوّمت سلوكه الخاطىء ''بقرصة أذن'' أكون قد خالفت أعراف التربية الحديثة؟ ..هل اذا احتججت احتجاج الضعيف على القوي وقلت لأم العيال : أن ''قبّة''القميص لم تكوَ كما يجب، وأن كسرة البنطلون أصبحت ''ثلاثة في واحد'' أكون قد عنّفتها تعنيفاً لفظيا؟..هل اذا كان ابني ''منجطلاً'' أي مضطجعاً وقلت له ''انطزع غاد'' أكون قد ارتكبت جناية بحقه وكسرت شعوره ''الرويم''..ماذا أقول له اذن؟ : عطوفة ابني الأكرم أرجو التكرّم بالموافقة على ترك مساحة لي كي أجلس فيها وذلك لأني والدك ، هذا وتفضّلوا فائق الاحترام.

ثم، أليس ما يبث عبر فضائيات عربية وأجنبية من أفلام ومسلسلات مدبلجة وغيرها..هي أشدّ إساءة وعنفاً على الصعيد النفسي والجسدي من (قسوة) الأب المربي ، الذي يريد أن يفصل بين الخطأ والصواب ؟ كلّنا قرأنا أمس عن حادثة الطفلين الشقيقين التي تقشعر لها الأبدان وتحبس الماء من السماء..هذا هو نتاج ''مهند ولميس''..هذا هو نتاج ميلودي الأفلام ،وميلودي هيتس ،والام بي سي 2،وقنوات الهوت بيرد ، وروتانا سينما..هذه هي ثمرة ''ميديا'' الغريزة..

أيها الأب: بعد اليوم، مش رح تقدر تغمّض عينيك..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com 

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

(خُلُع) نيابي

لقد (فتل) دماغي عنوان احتل معظم صفحات الصحف الأولى أول أمس يقول : أن 42 % من النواب يعارضون قانون الخلع.

بصراحة لم أطّلع على أسباب الرفض ؟ولست مهتماً- ولم أقرأ نص القانون ولست مهتماً ايضاَ...وإنما (فتِلَ) دماغي ''المانشيت'' عندما بدأت أفكّر بشيء مختلف :.

ماذا لو اجتمع القانونيون والحقوقيون وبعض المشرعين وقاموا باستحداث قانون جديد يحاكي قانون ''الخلع'' المعروف..يكون اسمه قانون ''الخُلع النيابي''، بحيث يستطيع الناخب أن ''يخلع'' نائبه في حال استحالة الحياة ''السياسية'' بينهما، وبالتالي يستطيع كل منهما اختيار حياته الخاصة وشريكه السياسي المناسب بدل ان يبقوا ''مدابزيننا'' أربع سنوات كاملة دون انفكاك ..ماذا لو استمد قانون الخلع النيابي بنوده وتفاصيله من قانون الخلع الساري العمل به الآن في المحاكم الشرعية..الا يخفف ذلك من حالات ''النشوز'' التي تحدث عادة بين المرء ونائبه.

مثلاً: كما هو معروف عن الخلع الاجتماعي أنه ''طلاق على مال'' :كأن تدفع الزوجة للزوج مبلغاً من المال لقاء طلاقها أو أن تقوم بإبرائه بجزء أو بكامل حقوقها الزوجية، فإن ''الخلع النيابي'' يجب أن يكون ايضاَ ''خلع على مال'' كأن يدفع الناخب مبلغاً من المال ثمن ما صرفه النائب عليه من ''كنافة'' و''مناسف'' ومواصلات وغير ذلك اثناء فترة الترشيح..أو أن يقوم الناخب بإبرائه من مطالباته و''جميلته'' التي حمّله اياها بعد النجاح..

في ذات الوقت؛ على القانونيين والحقوقيين والمشرعين الذين سيضعون القانون الجديد ''للخلع النيابي'' ..أن يأخذوا بعين الاعتبار الأسباب الموجبة ''للخلع'' الاجتماعي- كعدم قدرة الزوج على القيام بواجباته الشرعية، أو خشية الزوجة الاّ تقيم حدود الله معه- اسباباً موجبة للخلع ''النيابي'' أيضاَ، في حال عدم قدرة النائب على القيام بواجباته التشريعية والرقابية، أو خشية الناخب الاّ يقيم حدود الاحترام معه.

بقي أن أقول، أنه في حالة الطلاق الطبيعي يجب ان تلفظ عبارة ''أنت طالق'' بوجه متجهّم وبشكل علني حتى يتم الطلاق..أما في حالة ''الخلع النيابي'' فنكتفى ان يقول الناخب (الخالع) للنائب (المخلوع) وهو يرقص حاجبيه منبشّاً: ''اخلع اخلع''.





ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

كلام (نيّئ) وموت ناضج

بحجم ألم المشهد في غزة..يؤذيني صوت الفراغ العربي،والكلام ''النيّء'' الذي يلقمّنا اياه وجهاء القرار العربي، بحجم ألم المشهد في غزة.. يبلّلني بالإحباط رذاذ الكذب الذي يطلقه أبطال الخطابة العربية، وأبطال الوساطة العربية، وأبطال الوجع العربي المزيف... بحجم ألم المشهد في غزة، يؤذيني ''ولولات المحلّلين'' السياسيين و''تلويمات المحرّمين'' السياسيين كذلك.. بينما الدم المقاوم يسيل ويسيل.

بحجم ألم المشهد في غزة.. أصمّ سمعي عن كل أولئك الذين يثأرون بالميكروفون لشهداء الموقف، وعن أولئك الذين نفلوا قواميس ''الهوبرة'' السياسية من عبارات التنديد والتهديد التي تقال في كل المناسبات.. الذين يتناولون عشاءهم بشهية مفرطة ثم يخرجون للشاشات العربية ليتحدّثوا عن الجوع والحصار.. بحجم ألم المشهد في غزة أود أن أعرض عن كل شي، عن كل شيء.

آه لو أن يدي تخترق شاشة التلفاز وتنقذ جريحاً أو ''مشروع شهيد''، مقاوماً أو مشروع زعيم، برتقالة أو مشروع بيّارة، شماغاً أو شال طفلة..أرفعه من فم الموت من تحت الرصيف وتحت شريط الأخبار.. آهٍ لو أنني رجلٌ لما اكتفيت بهذا العار.

كمرور سكين في صفحة الوجه تجرحني دمعة ذلك الطفل الغزّي..وتنفر على جسدي قشعريرة مساحاتها خجل.. كلما سمعت أماً تنوح أو تناشد عروبتنا.

***

لكل الذين انزلقوا في الثرثرات أقول : ويلكم من دعاء الأمهات.





ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## عُبادة

مع كل عيد مجزرة

صرت أمقت المناسبات السعيدة، وأضع يدي على قلبي مع اقتراب كل عيد.. وكأن الفرح ليس مهنتنا كما قالها العظيم الماغوط ذات مرّة..

في عيد الفطر سجلت أرقام قياسية في حوادث السير والنتيجة وفيات بمختلف الأعمار ومآسي معمّرة في قلوب المفجوعين، وفي عيد الأضحى لقي ثلاثة شباب حتفهم وجميعهم دون سن السابعة عشرة دون أن نجرؤ على سؤال لماذا ومن وكيف؟..مع إنهم أولادنا وخسارة شعرة واحدة منهم خسارة علينا جميعاً..كذلك في عيد الميلاد المجيد أزهقت عشرة أرواح نتيجة حادث سير أقل ما يمكن وصفه أنه انتحاري.الغريب ان كل حوادثنا: (عليها القيمة) حافلات مع شاحنات أو حافلات مع حافلات أو شاحنات مع مشاة المهم الخسارة يجب أن تكون بالعشرات..

ترى ماذا تركت الطرقات لفرحنا؟ وماذا ابقت لنا الشوارع من ألوان البهجة؟..بعد أن عبّدناها بدم ضحايانا وعبّدنا قلبونا بدروب الحزن..

ترى هل كل الشعوب تعاني من حوادث السير مثلنا؟ هل القيادة في مفهوم العالم كله تختلف عن مفهومنا؟ مع ان شوارعنا اسهل وسياراتنا أحدث ومخالفاتنا أكثر، فلماذا نحن أوائل في القتل؟!! لماذا نعتبر القيادة ''تحدّي''؟ والأولوية ''معابطة''، والسرعة شجاعة، والسباق مفتوح..لماذا يقود سائق خلاط، شاحنته بسرعة 120 على طريق المطار ويشبعنا ''تزميراً'' و''تلطيشاً'' ثم يتجاوزنا بعبارة مكتوبة اعلى ''الخلاط'' كيف ترى قيادتي؟...هل أعطيتني مجالاً لأرى قيادتك يا ''غضيب''؟..

أيهمك رأيي الى هذه الدرجة؟ : قيادتك زي ''الـ........'' حيشا السامعين.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

فـي وداع (روزنامة)

مساء الأربعاء الماضي 31-12-,2008.

شجرة الخوخ تمدّ شرايينها الجرداء فوق نافذتي كعروق يد عجوز، ورذاذ المطر الناعم يكتب اسمه على أرضية الدار بهدوء وتمهّل مثل تلميذ مبتدىء، و صوت الريح الخائفة التي تسللت اليّ بخفّة المطاردين.. حرّكت ورقة ''الروزنامة'' الأخيرة..التي ذكرتني بانقضاء العام..

وقفت أمام ''التقويم'' طويلاً: ترى ماذا تركت لي منّي..ايها العام الثقيل..؟!! ***.

في 2008، سنة تضاف إلى خبرتنا العربية في الصمت والذلّ والخنوع والعجز المعشعش في الروح...

في 2008، انقسمت الدول إلى فصائل والفصائل إلى مرجعيات والمرجعيات إلى مصالح ..فكادت أن تضيع نصف عروبتنا..

في2008، ارتفع النفط إلى أرقام قياسية، ونزل سعر الدم العربي إلى أرقام قياسية أيضاً.

في 2008، رحل محمود درويش ''ملح فلسطين'' ..ورحل محمد طملية ''زعيم الأوغاد'' و''ملك الرصيف''.

في 2008، نجح أوباما ورحل بوش، فتبدّل السجّان ولم يتبدّل السجن..

في 2008،..أهدي أطفال فلسطين والعراق.. موتاً مغلفاً بالدم.. فلم يتذوّقوا في العيد سوى ملوحة الدماء.

في2008، كانت هناك غزّة...

***

في منتصف ليلة الأربعاء، عندما تعانق العقربان على الرقم''12''.. في اللحظة الأخيرة، من الساعة الأخيرة، من الليلة الأخيرة، خلعت حذائي على طريقة ''منتظر'' وصحت: خذ قبلة الوداع يا عام البؤس...



hmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

على دفتر الرسم

منذ قطرة الدم الأولى..قرّرت أن أحترف الخرس، فالحبر يُودْ العاجزين، الذي لن يسعف جريحاً ولن يكحّل عين شهيد..

منذ قطرة الدم الأولى قرّرت أن أترك زاويتي وأعتكف داخل جلدي المحترق.. فكل أوراق الجرائد التي تنسخ أخبار الموتى لن تدير مخابز الأحياء، ولن تنضج رغيفا..ولن تكفّن رُلاّت الثرثرة الكثيرة الكثيرة جثمان طفلة بحجم برعم الورد..أو توقف نزيف...

**

كنت سأحترف الخرس مدى الحياة، لكن ثمة آه بحجم الرصاصة ثقبت قلبي وأنطقتني.. عندما شاهدت هيا ولمى الطفلتين الشقيقتين الشهيدتين الشرنقتين..الممدّتين كإصبعي النصر على حمّالة الموت... و خصل الشعّر المسرّح آخر الليل، وكنزتي الصوف التي دفّئتا الجسدين النحيلين ذات غروب، وقد بلّلتا بالدم المخثّر ..وصوت الضحك المدفون تحت أنقاض البيت..والوجه الناعم كورق الورد عندما هشّمه دقيق الاسمنت..آه يا لمى آه يا هيا، جرحكما لم يزل يُنزفني؟؟...

** 

مثل المشي على أعناق العشب اليابس تكسّر ضعفي،عندما شاهدت الشقيقتين الشهيدتين الشرنقتين الممدتين كإصبعي النصر في كفّ الموت..و دمعة لمعت على خدّي تشبه مرآة حزني .. سألتني : ترى كيف رحلتا متلاصقتين، كما في فراش الطفولة؟.. كم مرّة تبادلتا محابس الشّعر وأسماء الدمّى، كم مرّة مسحتا الدمع بأكمامهما، كم مرة تبادلتا الأنفاس ذات حلم، والوجع ذات ألم، والجوع ذات حصار، والبكاء ذات وحدة..

ترى كيف تقاسَمَتا الموت مناصفة ورضيَتا؟.. لمن تركَتا علبة الألوان،وكفيهما المرسومين على الدفتر القديم؟ وخربشات الحائط، ورسم العرائس على باب الدار؟.. هل أكملتا حفظ أنشودة الأم والوطن؟..أين أمشاطهما وأساورهما المستعارة؟ ..أين عقود الخرز الرخيص، والورد المزروع على ذاك القميص؟..اين مناقيش الزعتر وعبارة عندما أكبر ؟..اين الدروس والحروف أين البومات الصور؟..أين هدايا الحجاج الذين لم يحجّوا؟ أين ذكريات الولادة..وشهادات الميلاد.. أين المصروف اليومي، و الحصّالة التي نثرت تحت الدمار...أين الشقاوة، اين الحلاوة: أين التباهي ب: أمي تحبّني أكثر !!..

** 

عندما شاهدت هيا ولمى الشقيقتين الشهيدتين الشرنقتين الممدّتين كإصبعين في كف الموت...رفعت يدي المضرّجتين بالحبر ودعوت: يا رب امسح من قاموسنا الموت؟.

**

يا رب اجعل هيا ولمى آخر نقطتي دم على دفتر الرسم..

ahmadalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مشكورين يا شباب وصبايا الاستاذ احمد مبدع لدرجة لا توصف انا شخصيا قرأتله كتاب بس مش مذكر اسمه 

ما علينا .

اتمنى من الاستاذ احمد الاستمرار في هذا الابداع .
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الدغري...
كنت في الصف الرابع عندما نجحت في ركوب (البسكليت) ذي العجلتين لأول مرّة، وأذكر أنه سبقها محاولات دامية، وتشققّات في الركبتين، عرفت من خلالها ماذا يعنون بعبارة (الدمّ للرّكب)!، في أول ركوب ناجح تأرجحت درّاجتي قليلاً، تعرّج العجل الأمامي في البداية، ثم انطلقت باتجاه الفراغ، كنت أشتهي الدوران بها حول الدار أو التباهي أمام أولاد الحارة، لكن قلّة الخبرة، وسرعة الدرّاجة أخذاني (دغري) بعيداً عن دارنا وحارتنا، وصلت الى حارة بعيدة لا أعني لها شيئاً سوى أنني ( ولد على بسكليت)، فانتهى بي الأمر أخيراً الى الغوص في قلاّب «بودره» مكوّم قرب أحد البيوت، وشخص يقول : (الله لايعطيك العافية فوق تعبك).

كبرنا وصار طموحنا قيادة سيارة، وبينما كنت أتعلّم السياقة، سألت المدرّب عن المستوى الذي وصلت اليه، فقال : (والله يا خالي سواقتك مطابشة)، الله يسترك من آخرتها، احمرّ وجهي وقتها، وسألته : أروح يمين ولا شمال ؟. قال: (ظلّك دغري ) وأثناء انشغاله في الراديو، تلبّست الدوار في أقل من دقيقة. 

من المواقف( الدغرية) التي كانت تصادفني، ابّان البحث عن وظيفة في عمّان، وبمجرّد وصولي العبدلي، أختار أقرب كشك من الباص الذي نزلت منه، في يدي مغلّف ورقي يحتوي سيرتي الذاتية وشهاداتي الطازجة، وعلى كتفي نعشي.. كنت أسأل صاحب الكشك وهو يرتّب الجرائد في قفصها عن مالية الجمارك ،أو ديوان المحاسبة،أو ضريبة الدخل، يقف قليلاً يضع يده على خصره وأصبع السبابة تحت شفته ثم يقول : يا حفيظ العمر والسلامة، الجمارك صارت وين.. صارت وين. ثم يتذكّر قائلاً: شايف العمارة الطويلة، (ظلّك دغري)، بعدها خذ أول يمين، ثم أول يسار، ثم أول يمين، ثم أول يسار، ثم تجد تقاطع أمامه شارع ينزل نزول وشارع يطلع طلوع، لا تنزل ولا تطلع ظلّك (دغري). وإذا استجديته أن ينهي الوصف بمدلّة بسيطة على السرفيس، يرفض بشدّة، بحجّة انها «مش مستاهله» فالمكان قريب (مقرط العصا)، أمضى وأمري الى الله.. اقطع 4 كلم وأنا أنظر خلفي، فأجده يلوّح لي بيده اليمنى بمعنى (ظلّك دغري). أقطع 10 كلم وأنظر خلفي، بالكاد ألمح مجسّما صغيرا لصاحب الكشك وهو يلوّح لي بيده اليمنى بمعنى (ظلّك دغري)، أغافله في حال انشغاله بأحد الزبائن.. وأركب «تاكسي». 

ومنها تعلّمت أن الذي يريد أن (يصل) لا بدّ له من (واسطة) نقل. أمّا الماشي دغري (عمره ما بصل).

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

دمنا (نفطنا)..

برغم لزوجة الدم،وغصّات الحزن، برغم رائحة القذائف وغبار الدمار..الاّ أن أحداث غزّة ..جعلتنا نرفع رؤوسنا كأردنيين عالياً عالياً فوق سحابات ''حصد المواقف''.. وحسابات تصدّر ''الدبلوماسية''.. و''الخرط العربي المشترك ''الذي تعوّدنا عليه منذ نصف قرن .. لقد تناسينا أين نحن من المصالح، وأين المصالح منّا؟.. وكّناً الأوضح موقفاً، والأصدق عاطفة ، والأطول يداً،و الأوجع ألماً..من بين كل أنسال العرب..

الأردنيون ..ليسوا من الباحثين عن ''الغنى'' المالي ، ولا من اللاهثين وراء '' الصيت'' السياسي ، فعلى امتداد تاريخنا العربي الجريح..و''آخنا'' تسبق ''آخ الشقيق''، ودمعنا يجري في مدامع المكلومين..على امتداد تاريخنا العربي الجريح، ورصاصنا ليس لنا، وقمحنا ليس لنا، ودعاؤنا ليس لنا، وهواؤنا ليس لنا ،ودمنا ليس لنا أيضا ..فالقليل الذي بين أيدينا، نحسبه كثيرا بين يدي الأشقاء فنهبه ولا نلتفت..على امتداد تاريخنا الجريح.. ونحن نسرّج الخيل كلما سمعنا صهيل العروبة..أو استنجد بنا نحيب أمّ..

الموقف الأردني ، لا يأبه بصوت كركعة''الأمعاء '' ،أو بزفير'' الكواير'' الفارغة ، ولا بقلّة الحيلة ، أو فقر الحال.. مبدأنا منذ التكوين : ''الجود من الموجود''..هل سمعتم عن علي فريحات؟: ذلك المواطن العجلوني البسيط الذي لم يجد ما يتبرّع به لأيتام الشهداء..فعرض أرضه للبيع فداءً ''لعيون غزّة''...

مصروف يومي من أطفال المدارس ، راتب شهر من حارس منشأة بالكاد يستطيع ان يعيش، خاتم زواج، تحويشة عجوز، دم فقير ..كلّه فداء للصامدين الصادقين..وفداءً لعين العروبة..

يا أشقاء الفقر والصبر والقهر..ليس لدينا ابار نفط حتى نتبرّع بفوائد فوائد فوائد الأرباح، ''دمنا هو نفطنا''..نخرجه من أجسادنا ثائراً زكيّاً ..فتقبّلوه منّا من غير منّه..

***

..بالشفاء والعزّة يا غزّة..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شحدة..

الذي يشاهد كتائب المتسولين من مختلف الرتب و الأعمار وسني الخدمة والطبقات والعاهات وهم يسيحون في الأسواق وعلى أبواب المساجد وقرب مخارج البنوك وفي المقابر وعلى أدراج المستشفيات يتساءل أين كان كل هؤلاء قبل رمضان؟...وهل يعقل أن يكون في بلد عدد سكانه 5 ملايين نسمة، مليون شحاد في الخدمة؟ .. الغريب كلهم يطلبون المساعدة لقريب «عليه دية» أو لإجراء عملية جراحية، بالغالب تكون عملية قلب مفتوح أو باصور..مما يعني أن خمس الأردنيين - كش بره وبعيد- يقبعون في سجني «سواقه وقفقفا» و بحاجة الى عملية قلب مفتوح أو باصور(عدم المؤاخذة).

بعضهم يحمل ورقة «مجلتنة» ومكسرة لكثرما ثناها وأعادها الى جيبه لا أستطيع أن أميز إن كانت قائمة «شتائم» أو شهادة من وزارة التنمية أم مخالفة سير قديمة..المهم أنه يخرجها لحظة الحصول على «الدينار» ثم يعيدها الى مكانها، بعد أن يكمل مهمة «العشم» بنجاح ..وقد لا يعرف هذا ـالزميل المحترم- أن الفرق بينه وبين الموظف الحكومي؛ القميص و«الربطة» وكشف الراتب فقط لا غير...ولولا هذه الأشياء الثلاثة لنزلنا ونافسناه بالميدان باقتدار.

قصص المتسولين لا تنتهي،أول أمس مثلا تعرضت لموقف لا أحسد عليه، بعد أن خرجت من صلاة التراويح، وجدت متسولة شابة تحتجز «حفايتي» تحتها كرهينة، حاولت أن أقنعها طوال نصف ساعة أن تقوم من مكانها وتفرج عن «الحفاية» مقابل أن أدعو لها أنا «بالستيرة وطول العمر والتوفيق» فأبت .في حين بدأ بعض المصلين يتناولون أحذيتهم ويغادرون من حولي وأنا لا أزال أجري مفاوضة مباشرة مع «المختطفة»، ظلت «الحرمه» ترميني بأدعية مضارعة وعلى الأرجح غير مستجابة من طراز «يستر، يطول، يخلي،يبعد، يرحم، يعطي، يشمط، يكسر، يبعث، يلعن،يقطع...الخ»..جلست أمامها كما في أغنية قارئة الفنجان..وفهمتها في «الطفر الفصيح» أني لا أملك في هذا الوقت المتأخر من الليل وفي هذا اليوم المتأخر من الشهر «ثمن شفرة حلاقة»...ومع ذلك ظلت جالسة بتمكن على «شبشبي»، بينما رنين «البرايز والشلونة» من المصلين تمطر علينا وحولنا..بعضهم عندما شاهدني معها بوضع - التقابل بالرأس- قال: صايره الشحدة «دويتو»، وآخر أشار علي قائلا : هاظ ما يشتغل؟..مما جعلني أخطف «حفاية» من الرف القريب دون تردد،ثم حملت المرأة بوضعية «التربيع» وأجلستها فوق الحذاء المخطوف ..وأنهيت عملية التحرير بنجاح ودون إراقة «بريزة» واحدة، ثم قلت لها: انتظري صاحب النعل الجديد فقد يكون أيسر مني...


*أحمد حسن الزعبي
2/10/2006
جريدة الرأي*

----------


## عُبادة

تشابه أفعال

كاميرا تركض،دخان كثيف، جرحى محمولين على الأكتاف ، قنابل مسيلة للدموع،مواجهات شرسة، شبّان يلقون الحجارة ويهربون، نساء تبكي..

صور سريعة تلتقف نظر ابي يحيى وهو يزمّ شفتيه الماً أحياناً، وأحياناً أخرى يعضّ على طرف شماغه غضباً وعجزاً..مطلقاً سيلاً من ''التشكتشكة'' وعبارات المواساة ..وبعض الرشقات المتقطّعة من مضادات الصبر: لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله، حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل، ما بعد الضيق الا الفرج..ثم يشعل سيجارة مسيلة للخنوع ، و يستند قليلاً ويطوي فروته تحت كوعه الأيمن نافخاً شدقيه بالهواء الممزوج بالقهر والإحباط والدخان مراقباَ ما سيقوله أحد المراسلين...

*ابو يحيى: ذبوحهم ملاعين الحرسي..ذبحوهم!!...

يصمت قليلاً وعيناه مصلوبتان على شاشة التلفاز ثم يتابع : دوك يابا...دوك..الناس دماياها حماياها!!...وين العالم عنهم؟...

شلاش يعدّل من جلسته قليلاً ويقترب من ابيه لكي يوصل له معلومة ما...

*شلاش منادياً : يابا...

*ابو يحيى: دوك، دوك...هاظا استشهد من شيلته مبين شهيد....

*شلاش رافعاً صوته: ياباااا!!!....

ابو يحيى مثبّتاً حواسه الخمس في مربع الشاشة مستغرقاً بفظاعة الصور وبوسائل القمع..ولا يأبه بنداء شلاش..





ahmedalzoubi@hotmail. com 

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

تشافيز ..جراتسي

تشافيز أيها الأخ الكبير ، بالعربية الفصحى: شكراَ جزيلاً، بالعامية الأردنية: ، عفية ، عفارم، براو،بالاسبانية: جراتسي..وبكل لغات الدنيا انحناءات تقدير لا تنتهي..

تشافيز أيها الأخ الكبير، أعرف انك لم تشارك في مسيرة تضامنية، ولم تركب على الأكتاف هاتفاً في مظاهرة داخلية،ولم تلق خطاباً في مناسبة قومية، ولم ترتد عباءة ولا عقالاً ، ولم ترع احتفالاً، ولم تحظ بعبارات طول العمر ودوام العزّ،وسداد الخطى، ورجاحة الفكر ونقاء الدم..أعرف أنك لا ترجو مصلحة منّا، ولا تحمل ثأراً ضدّهم.. أعرف أن أي من اشقّائك لم يقتل في جنين، وأي من شقيقاتك لم تؤسر في خان يونس ، أعرف أن عائلتك لم تحاصر،وأنك لم تقف يوماً على المعبر، أو تُدفع في طابور خبز..فلماذا أنت عربي الى هذا الحدّ؟! 

تشافيز أيها الأخ الكبير، أنت تعرف انه لا يجمعنا فيك دين أو عرق أو لغة أو تاريخ مشترك أو جغرافيا أو وحدة مصير..فلماذا إذن تربط مصيرك بنا!!..

تشافيز ايها الأخ الكبير، لم نغنّ يوماً في نشيد بلاد العرب لفنزويلاّ ولم نربط كراكاس بتطوانِ ..فلماذا سحبت سجادة الجغرافيا من تحت اقدامنا وأدرتها الى قبلة النضال الأولى وأمّيت بنا..

تشافيز أيها الأخ الكبير، لا أذكر انّي لي خالة ،تزوّجت في فنزويلا حتى اقول انك ابن خالتي، فبلادكم بعيدة بعيدة، ولا أذكر أن أمي جاورت فنزويليةً ذات حصاد وأرضعتك خمس رضعات مشبعات حتى أقول انّك ابن أمي...فلماذا تسبقني اذاً في نجدة اخي..يا ابن امي؟!...

تشافيز ايها الأخ الكبير، حتى الكلام الذي هو صنعتي ،قد أقعدني عن الكلام،اسمح لي قبل ان اموت خرساً،او يسقط لساني مثل ورقة توت جافة ..أن أقول لك شيئا واحدا.. لقد ابكيتني يا شقيق الحرية..فقد حزت على دعاء أمي، كل دعائها في تهجّدها ليلة امس...وتركتني في عتمة العقوق..

تشافيزايها الأخ الكبير- يا مرضي - اسمح لن أن اقبل رأسك...

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

نشيجٌ صباحي
 
قبل خمس سنوات قالها د.محمد الدوري مندوب العراق في الأمم المتحدة، وعيناه تفيضان بدمع يغرق دجلة والفرات، قال : )اعتذر من جميع طلاّبي الذين درّستهم القانون الدولي، لا شيء هناك ما يسمى ''بالقانون الدولي'' ثم أشاح بوجهه عن الكاميرا..وبكى بغداد.

أي قانون دولي؟ ووزراء الخارجية العرب يتصادمون في بعضهم بعضاَ في ردهات وممرات مجلس الأمن اسبوعاً كاملاً ليخرجوا بنتيجة تراوح الصفر ،أي قانون دولي هذا؟ و''الكوندليزا'' تجرجرهم من قاعة الى قاعة ومن اجتماع الى اجتماع، أي قانون دولي هذا الذي يدين الضحية لحساب الجاني؟ أي قانون دولي هذا؟ و''أيوب'' الطفل الفلسطيني يبقى سابحاً بدم أمه الشهيدة أربعة أيام، أي قانون دولي هذا؟ وقنابل الفسفور الأبيض تحرق المدنيين صبح مساء، أي قانون دولي هذا ومدارس الأونروا تقصف ويقتل كل من في داخلها؟ أي قانون دولي هذا،عندما يختلط الكحل بالطبشور؟ وأصابع مريم بحرف الألف؟ وعين يوسف بهمزة الوصل؟أي قانون دولي هذا الذي تجرّ فيه الجثث في حصص حروف الجر؟ أي قانون دولي هذا، عندما يجلس الكهول على مقاعد الأطفال ليتعلّموا أبجدية الموت على الطريقة الاسرائيلية؟ أي قانون دولي هذا، عندما يستبدل النشيد الصباحي بالنشيج الصباحي، و''اللهاية'' بالرصاصة، والقيام للمعلم بالانبطاح للقذيفة، وعندما ينتزع علم السارية ليكفن به شهيد...اي قانون دولي هذا؟ عندما تصبح ''الفرصة'' لاسعاف الجرحى،وبين الغارتين، زمناً لتناول وجبة من الحزن، والحصة ''منهاجاً للموت'' والطابور لتلقي الشهادة..اي قانون دولي هذا؟..عندما يستبدل العِلم بالرعب، والضحك بالدم، وجرس الفسحة بصافرة انذار..والتفوق باليتم.

يا ''مناديب'' العرب أما زلتم ترجون من شلة الجلاّدين قرارا ينصفكم؟..

عبثاً،فأنتم أمام شرطي مرتشٍ.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com
أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

أيوب والآخر

للمرّة الألف سنكتب عنكم، للمرة المليون سنكتب عنكم، ما دام هناك موت سنكتب عنكم، فقد خلقتم لتحيوا لا لتموتوا، للمرّة الألف سأنحت من الدمع نصباً تذكارياً لكلٍ منكم ايها الراحلون الخالدون.. للمرّة الألف سيتنفّس الجرح ألماً.. وللمرّة الألف تمرّ بين جفن العين ومائها..صورتك أنت ''أيها الآخر''.

في تراثنا الحوراني يا ''طفلي''..عندما ينبت السن الأول في الفكّ العلوي، تحتفي الأمهات ''بزوال الشرّ'' فتستحضر توأمك الحنطي من سباته الصيفي، وتدلق ذهب الحقول في طناجر الماء وتكون ''السليقة'' بشرى للخليقة.

في تراثنا الحوراني يا ''طفلي '':عندما ينبت السن الأول أيها ''الآخر''، كما ينبت الهلال الصغير بين غيم كانون، تسلق الأمهات القمح وتوزّعه..الى أطفال الحي، إلى الأمهات المزمنات، الى الجارات الجالسات عند مشارف البيوت، الى الجدّات المتكوّرات في مثلث شمس الضحى.

كم يطرب أمك صوت ''بابور'' الكاز، وتنفس القمح المشبع، وطقوس ''السليقة'' كل ذلك كان سيملأ الحي، لو أنك لم تمت..كل الحي كان سيعرف أنك أيها ''الآخر'' قد ''سنّنت'' وعشت، وأنك تخطّيت شهورك السبعة بامتياز..آه لو أنك لم ترحل أيها ''الآخر''..أو حتى ليتك لفظت اسمك.

ايها ''الآخر'' يا ابن الشهور السبعة، والأحلام السبعة، والأحزان السبعة، والعقود السبعة، '' لقد فتحت ثغرك ''للحلمة''....فتلقتك الصورة والرصاصة، ومت عطشانا ومحزونا..أيها ''الآخر'' للمرة الألف اتساءل كيف رضعت موتك من صدرك وارتويت بهذه السرعة؟.

***.

وأنت يا ''طفلي'' أيوب، يا صبر أيوب، يا وجع القلوب، نداؤك الذي وصل الدنيا: ''اذا عندكو رحمة اطعموني'' لم يزل يرعبني، يعرقني، يطرق بابي كل لحظة، يخرج لي من بين أصابعي، من ضجيج مسامعي..قالوا أنك بقيت أربعة أيام من غير طعام، قالوا انك كنت تختبئ قرب أمك الشهيدة خائف من دائرة الدم، قالوا لقد أمسكت في الليل طرف ثوبها البارد..عندما سمعت حسيساً في الخارج، قالوا أنك ردّيت خصلة شعرها السمراء وداعبت الوجه النائم ، قالوا أنك كتبت بإصبعك المغموس بالدم..''احبّك حية وشهيدة''.

قالوا وقالوا وقالوا..قالوا أن أيّوب شقّ بالأمس ''صدره'' وأخرج نوراً بحجم القلب وقال:هذا أيوب وهذا ''صبره''... فمن يحمل عن ايوب ''صبره''...من يحمل عن ايوب ''صبره''. 



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

الشقيق..

بعد نفرته من مظاهرة حاشدة، وعودة ''عروقه'' إلى حجمها الطبيعي، بعد نوبة هتاف طويلة: ''الموت لإسرائيل''، وضع ما زاد عن حاجته في ركن المساعدات، ثم دسّ رسالة ورقية في ثنية''بطانية'' كتب فيها:- (أيها الأخ الغزّي الشقيق، ايها المحاصر والغريق، يا عنوان الصمود يا وهج البارود، يا من تصلك أشيائي هذه بمحض الصدفة، وتصلني أخبارك بمحض الصدفة أيضا، لا تعتقد يا أخي أنني قد تخلّيت عنك أو خذلتك للحظة، معاذ الله : للتو قد عدت من مظاهرة سلمية، رفعت فيها شعارات كبيرة كبيرة، وأحرقت علم ''العدو''، وهتفت بملء صوتي''الموت لاسرائيل''، الموت ''لاسرائيل''، حتى أعجبت النساء من الشرفات بشجاعتي وزغردن بحماسة منقطعة النظير،هذا ليس كل شيء: بالأمس جلست في الصف الأول بندوة تتحدّث عن العدوان الغاشم، ولم يغمض لي جفن، حتى حضرت ''حصاد اليوم'' كاملاً، ودعوت لكم وأنا مضطجع على جنبي اليمين، ثم قمت بواجبي و نمت..

ايها الغزي الشقيق، ايها المحاصر والغريق، يا عنوان الصمود يا وهج البارود،نحن معكم بقلوبنا وألسنتنا فهذه ''ملكنا''، أما سواها ''فلتسامحني''..لا نستطيع ..

ايها الغزي الشقيق، أرجوك لا تشكرني على ما قمت به، فلا شكر على واجب، نحن وأنتم في ساحة جهاد واحدة، أنتم صامدون أمام المدافع، ونحن صامدون أمام ''المدافىء''، أنتم تموتون ونحن نتناسل،أرجو الاّ تظن بي ظن السوء وتعتقد أني جبان ، أبداً يا شقيق !! نحن نفعل ذلك عن سبق اصرار وترصّد لنحافظ على معادلة الحياة..

ايها الشقيق البطل، ابعث لك مع مساعداتي :100خطاب شديد ''الانفعال''، و500 بيان طويل المدى محشو بالتنديد، وألف وثيقة شجب مضادة للقرارت، وخمسة ألاف خطبة و قصاصة ..وأعتذر عن إرسال ''الرصاصة''..بسبب الظروف الحسّاسة..

كما أرسل لأم ''أيوب'' الشهيدة شالاً مطرزاً، و''لجملية'' حذاءً أحمر بلون الدم،ولماجد ذلك الطفل مبتور اليد ''ساعة يد''، كما أهدي لؤي ''نظارة'' شمسية.. وقد وضعتها جميعاً في كرتونه منفصلة...

كما أرجو أن تسمح لي أن أهدي أطفالك الثلاثة : قمصان أبنائي، وسراويلهم، و''جرزهم'' الصوفية، صدّقني أن معظمها جديد ولم ترتدَ سوى مرة أو مرتين، كما أرفق علبة حليب مستورد - باقٍ شهر على صلاحيتها- ان كان لديك رضيع فهي للرضيع..أرجوك لا تشكرني، فلا شكر على واجب..

المهم أن تبقى لهم بالمرصاد.. التوقيع:أخوك ابن الضاد)..

***

وعند عودته من مركز التبرعات قرأ ابن الضاد خبراً عاجلاً مفاده: أن غزيّاً وأطفاله الثلاثة -احدهم رضيع- قد استشهدوا للتو..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

مثلك..مثلك

كان يحمل أبو يحيى زبدية ألمنيوم قطرها 40سم وينتظر دوره على جرّة الفول في مطعم الحي الوحيد ، بينما كان صاحب المطعم منهمكاً في عملية غرف وإخلاء الشطّة الحمراء من مكان العمل ، ونقل البليلة الى اقرب جاط ، وسط حالة حذر وذعر شديدين..في حين لاحظ شهود عيان أن الأبخرة كانت تتصاعد من مقلى الفلافل القريب..

وبعد ان ملأ صاحب المطعم صحن الزبون الأول ،وهو يستمع الى صوت مذيع البي بي سي وهو يتحدّث عن غارة جديدة وسط غزّة ، يتخللها لقاءات حيّة مع مواطنين هناك..أخذ الزبون صحنه واستدار 180درجة فاصطدم بأبي يحيى دون وقوع اصابات..فتصافح الرجلان بحرارة وكان هذا الحوار..

* ابو يحيى:- طايل؟ شلون يا خالي؟!.

* طايل: الله يسلمك يا ابو يحيى.

* أبو يحيى: ها ، طمّني؟ شلون الوالد ان شاء الله صار أحسن؟ 

* طايل: لا والله، احنا صرنا أحسن! 

* ابو يحيى: كيف مش فاهم عليك؟! 

* طايل: كنّا متضايقين ع الختيار انه بغيبوبة ، ومش حاس باللي حواليه..

* أبو يحيى: أيوه؟! 

* طايل: الحمد لله ،طلع في زيه 300مليون عربي.

ثم أخذ طايل صحنه وغادر..بينما أشعل أبو يحيى سيجارة على الريق وقال لصاحب الكافتيريا : هو أُطرم لي هالزبدية وكيف ما أجت تيجي....

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail. com 

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

فتوى وخلوة

في الوقت الذي يبحث فيه المواطن العربي عن (موقف) أو نصف (موقف) و (رُبع موقف)، أو حتى (شوربة) بنكهة الموقف، بين أربعة اجتماعات، وأربعة أقطاب، وبين أربعة احباطات.

في الوقت الذي يبتلع فيه المواطن العربي ''شريط'' الأخبار، ويبتلع خلفه ''شريط'' اسبرين..ويبحث في ثنيات الأخبار العاجلة التي تشبه لون الدم عن هيبة أمته.. يقفز كبير المفتين في إحدى الدول العربية،ويصدر فتوى شرعية ليس لها علاقة بمستقبل الأمة، ولا بأحداث غزّة، ولا بطهارة الدم، ولا بعيني ''لؤي''، لتحتل صدى واسعاً وجدلاً بين المؤيدين والرافضين تقول الفتوى: (أن وجود مسعفين ذكور مع مريضات إناث في سيارة الإسعاف/ اي اسعاف كان / يعتبر خلوة غير شرعية، ولا تبيحها إلا الضرورة القصوى التي تتمثل في سوء الحالة الصحية للمريضة)..

لقد ترك سماحة الشيخ فتاوى الجهاد و''التجريم'' والتحريم،والانقسام، والتخوين، والحصار..وخطر على باله تلك الفتوى التي تتحدّث عن خلوة ''طبّية'' في سيّارة الإسعاف.

ترى يا صاحب السماحة *وفي هذه المرحلة الحرجة التي تمر بها الأمة- هل من الجائز ملامسة ''بربيش'' المغذّي لذراع المريضة، كون ''البربيش'' مذكر والمريضة أنثى؟..وما هي درجة كراهية استخدام ''لفة'' الشاش من قبل مسعفين ذكور..كون ''اللفّة'' مؤنثاً، والمسعف مذكّر..

هناك أسئلة أخرى أود طرحها على سماحة الشيخ:- بما أنك حرّمت الخلوة الشرعية بين المسعف والمريضة...هل لك ان تخبرنا اذا ما كانت خلوة (اسرائيل بغزّة ) خلوة شرعية بنظركم؟ وهل خلوة الكوندليزا- والعياذ بالله- بوزراء ذكور، خلوة شرعية أيضا ؟..هل تجوز ''المضمضة'' بالدم العربي ؟ وهل حان الوقت الآن - حسب التوقيت الدموي- أن نصلّي صلاة ''الغائب'' على الضمير العربي؟ وهل يجوز أن ''نوتر'' باجتماعات دون أن نلقي ''التحيات'' على بعضنا أو نسلّم على يميننا..

وأخيراً..هل تجوز الوحدّة الإسلامية اذا ما تمّ التيمم على تراب واشنطن؟! اجيبونا، جزاكم الله عنّا كل خير!! 



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

إدمــان الــدمّ

زوجة سمينة تنحني باتجاه ''الصوبة'' فتغطّي بجسدها صورة المحلل الاستراتيجي الظاهر في التلفاز،تدير ظهرها لكل الكلام المحشو حول المبادرات ، وتعديل المبادرات، ورفض المبادرات، و تحرّك بملعقة كبيرة بحجم صاروخ ''غراد'' طنجرة ''الترمس''..فيتصاعد البخار ويتكثف ويغطي الوجوه الجالسة ،تمسح الزوجة السمينة يدها في وركها بعد ان تتأكد ان الطبخة لم تنضج بعد ، ثم تجلس في مكانها من جديد.

لقطة أرشيفية لطفل ''غزّي'' يركض والدم يسيل من رأسه..يعلّق أحد الأولاد الجالسين في الغرفة ( أي بسيطة)! ويقصد إصابة الفتى..ثم يعلق الآخر..(أنا هذيك المرّة يوم /انطرحت/انفشخت/ سال دم أكثر منه)..يتقلّب الأب ذات اليمين وذات الشمال ويسأل : مطوّله.

فيرد الابن البكر بعفوية وعن حسن نيّة: لقد دخلوا في مرحلة وقف اطلاق النار..يتنهّد الأب قائلاً : أقصد طنجرة الترمس ''مطوّله''؟!!.

لقطة أرشيفية أخرى لبعض الشهداء الممدّدين والموشّحين ببقع الدّم..أحد الجالسين يعلّق: (زهّقونا بنفس الصور..فيش صور جديدة)..ردّ عليه الآخر: اليوم بس 3 شهداء.

يتناول الأب ''الريموت'' من أم العيال، يقلّب بملامح ضجره قنوات الأخبار صعوداً ونزولاً حسب الترتيب الرقمي ،فيشاهد نفس الأخبار، ونفس الصياغة ، نفس الوجوه ،ونفس الصور ، ونفس الأصوات..يأمر آخر العنقود..أن يحضر له جميع أشرطة الــ ''دي في دي''..يفتّشها جيّداً..باحثاً عن شريط لــ''الدراكولاّ''؟.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

بـــــرواز الـــــدم

قبل أن ينفضّ سامر الدّم.. وتعود الأمزجة إلى ركودها، و الجماهير الهاتفة الغاضبة إلى طبيعتها المسالمة.. وصناديق التبرعات فارغة إلى مستودعاتها، أتمنى أن نكفرَ بنعمة النسيان هذه المرّة..هذه المرّة فقط..فالحرب التي شنّت على غزّة..لم تكن مباراة كرة قدم..حتى ننساها و ندير ظهورنا ''لملعب الموت'' بهذه السهولة وهذه البساطة وهذه البلادة..كما ان حرب غزّة ليست فيلم رعب بث على ''الأفلام'' تابعناه بشغف التسلية، خفنا منه، نعسنا، ونمنا.

ما حدث يجب الاّ ينسى،ويجب الاّ يلغى.. يجب أن تبقى الأحداث تحفر في الذاكرة كل صباح مثل مقاول مثابر..كي لا تطاردنا اللعنة، لعنة الأطفال والثكالى والشهداء والمشوّهين..

الآن، يتحدّث العالم عن صندوق لدعم ''غزّة''!!.. ما حدث لا ترمّمه مليارات الدنيا..''اليتم'' ليس واجهة محل يعاد إعمارها، ولا ''قارمة'' يتم طلاؤها ونقش الاسم عليها، الأطفال الذين ماتوا ليسوا زجاج نوافذ يتم استبداله..أو حفرة في رصيف..يتم ردمها، عين لؤي ليست مصباحاً عمومياً يتم تبديله بواسطة فني مصلحة الكهرباء..وساق جميلة، ليست عامود هاتف يتم نصبه من جديد مع أول عطاء، وتلك القلوب المحترقة على مهل والتي شطرها الحزن الى شطرين: لن توحدّها ''حكومة وحده وطنية''..

يجب أن نحتفظ ''ببرواز الدمّ''، تحت اظافرنا، في مضايفنا، في غرف نومنا،في مطاعمنا، علينا ان نخلد صور شهدائنا وأطفالنا في كل أقطار الدنيا ليروا فجاجة الجاني..ولتحتك أعينهم بقساوة الموت..ما حدث ''بروفة''ورق.. من قبل أكبر شركة إنتاج للحرب''إسرائيل''..

يجب الاّ ننسى كي لا نُنسى..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail. com 

أحمد حسن الزعب

----------


## عُبادة

غسيل دماغ..

كلما ذهبت الى محطة غسيل السيارات ..يسألني العامل هناك: بودي ولا كامل ..فأشتهي أن أقول له: أريده غسيل دماغ هذه المرة..

ياااه..لو أن رأسي مثل فيلتر السيارة يبدّل كل 5 آلاف كيلو تفكير، أو 3 آلاف كيلو قلق ،أو 7 آلاف كيلو تفكير عاطل ..

ياااه.. لو بإمكاني أن أدخل بربيش الهواء من إحدى أذني لأخرج غبار التفكير الراكد في قاع الجمجمة من الإذن الأخرى ..

يااه.. لو بإمكاني أن أحلّ برغي جمجمتي ،وأضعه جانباً ، ثم أفتح فلقتيها وأخرج ذلك المخّ الرطب أنشره في الشمس أو على حافة سنسلة حتى يطير منه العفن أو حتى يجف..وأنا أشرب كأس شاي بميرمية بعيداً عن رأسي ..

يااه.. لو تدخل المغاسل خدمة..غسيل الدماغ..لطلبتها بالديزل والسيرف..وتبخير ذلك الرأس اليابس بالبخار المضغوط..حتى تزول كل تلك البقع العنيدة ، والمواقف العنيدة، واللغة العنيدة..

لو تدخل مغاسل السيارات خدمة غسيل الدماغ لوضعت ديناراً في جيب حنفي ..وطلبت منه أن يفرشي خلايا المخ الواحدة تلو الأخرى،ويلّمع دواليب الذاكرة ، ويشفط بالمكنسة الكهربائية كل أوساخ القلق..ويلم فتات التناقض، ولطلبت منه أن يعمل بولش جديد لحب الحياة، وأن يترك مكنسة و قشّاطة على جدار الجمجمة الأيمن من باب الاحتياط للزيارة القادمة ..

لو تدخل مغاسل السيارات خدمة غسيل الدماغ:لطلبت منهم أن يعلّقوا ورقة - على صرصور اذني حتى المحها كلما نظرت في المرآة- مكتوب فيها تاريخ تبديل المخ وكيلوات التغيير القادمة..

لو تدخل مغاسل السيارات خدمة غسيل الدماغ: لأودعت رأسي في جورة التغيير وهربت دونه بعيداً بعيداً وأنا مقطوع الرأس..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail. com 


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

انشودة العطش

ها هو الشتاء يسحب غطاءه الكانوني عنّا ويمضي رويداً رويداً ليتركنا بمنتهى الجفاف واليباس والظمأ.

مضت شهور أربعة..ونافذتي قِربَة عطشى بانتظار رذاذ الغيث، والمزراب ناي ينتظر نفخة الماء السماوي،والشجرة المتكئة على السياج لم تزل عاطلة عن البلل ... فكل الغيوم تجاهلتنا ، وكل المنخفضات قاطعتنا، وكل العواصف تناستنا..وتركت قلوبنا المحروثة بالحزن جرداء و بوراً...يا ربّ حنّن سماءك علينا.

سأقيم غداً صلاة استسقاء خالصة لله تعالى ..فسجّادتي هي حاجتي ،وهندامي جلدي الذي صحّره العطش والجفاف..سأقيم صلاة تخلو من كاميرات التصوير ومن اولئك الذين لا يأبهون إن أمطرت ماءً أو زخّت رد بُل ،سأجمع مساكين ودراويش و بركة البلد..بدءاً من نابيلون وأبو جزرة ، نيني كع ،أبو خالد، عوض ، سامي ،أبو نايف ،شوكل ، أبو 6 أصابع ، دحدح، شريتم ، صوفح ،فطعز، شمشون، كابتن ماجد، علكة سليمى ، سكبب.. سأرفع يدي متضرّعاً الى الله بمعية هؤلاء الطاهرين المساكين المغسولين من الذنوب والخطايا ...ونظل ندعو ونردد بصوت واحد :يا رب...يا رب..يا رب.. يا رب.. يا رب..يا رب.. يا رب.. يا رب..يا رب.. يا رب ..يا رب..يا رب..حتّى ألمس الماء بيديّ.

يا رب..ان لم ترحمنا أنت فلا راحم لنا..يا رب..غيثك يا مغيث.. غيثك يا مغيث..يا رب.. يا رب.. يا رب.. يا رب.. يا رب.. يا رب..

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail. com 

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

أنا مطعطع..

وصف مفتي عام الذين يدعون الى مقاطعة المنتجات العالمية ''الأمريكية'' بالمطعطعين..وقال من الواجب علينا الابتعاد عن ''الطعطعة''..لأن ''بالطعطعة'' يضر المسلم نفسه والناس والمصالح التجارية..وسرد الشيخ ''طعطعات'' كثيرة لها أول وليس لها آخر...

ولأني من الذين التزموا بمقاطعة المنتجات الأمريكية منذ الحرب على العراق قبل 6 سنوات..فقد شعرت بأن الكلام الذي قاله المفتي يصيبني بشكل أو بآخر، فبدأت أراجع نفسي مراجعة حقيقية: معقول أنّي ''مطعطع'' وأمارس ''الطعطعة'' على الطالعة والنازلة دون أن اشعر؟.. الشيء الذي دعاني للاجتماع بجيراني وإخواني ومعارفي لأسألهم ذات السؤال : '' يا جماعة، شفتوا اشي مطعطع مني بلا قافية''؟ فقالوا ''عدّاك العيب''!! انت جارنا وشقيقنا وصديقنا منذ عشرات السنين ولم نرَ شيئاً قد ''طعطع'' منك ولا من ذريتك على الاطلاق...ثم اختليت بأم العيال وسألتها طالباً منها الصراحة كل الصراحة : اذا ما كنت ''أطعطع'' لا إراديا أثناء نومي ..أو أنها استيقظت عليّ في منتصف الليل فوجدتني ''مطعطع'' عدم المؤاخذة ...فأجابت بالنفي وبأن نومي ''غزلاني'' وهادىء..

رجعت الى معاجم اللغة المتوفّرة في مكتبتي المتواضعة لأعرف معنى ''المصطلح'' الفريد الذي استخدمه المفتي فلم أجد شرحاً للكلمة سوى أنها تفيد ''المغالاة والتشدّد'' فارتاح بالي أيما ارتياح..

***

يا سماحة المفتي..أن اكون ''مطعطعاً'' خير من ان أكون ''مطأطئا''..و''السنت'' الذي أنفقه لهم سيعود اليّ على شكل رصاصة ..

صدقني يا مولانا، لو أن أصبعي ''أمريكي'' لقطعته...

و''طعطعني يا جدع''.

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

أبوك يا (الجاتروفا)

يقول تقرير أعده الزميل طارق الحميدي لمنبر الرأي : أن الأردن الآن يقوم بتجربة رائدة تتمثل في زراعة نبتة الجاتروفا ..وهذه النبتة تعتبر- في حال نجاحها - بديلاً حقيقياً لوقود الديزل ..حيث تحتوي ثمرة الجاتروفا على زيت يستخدم كبديل للديزل، مشيراً في تقريره أن هناك بعض الدول نجحت بزراعة هذه النبتة واستغلالها في نفس المجال كالبرازيل واندونيسيا ومصر.

السؤال كيف سيكون حالنا بعد الجاتروفا ؟..أقصد الآن نقول بردة فعل عفوية من باب الدهشة: أبوك يا الديزل..هل ستطيعنا ألسنتنا ونقول بعد نجاح التجربة : أبوك يا الجاتروفا اشعر أنها ثقيلة قليلاً.

من جهة أخرى: اذا ما عاد رب البيت مساء الى أولاده..و كوّع على وسادة قريبة من ام العيال فهل ستجرؤ ان تقول له: ريحتك جاتروفا ..بينما الآن تأخذ نفساً عميقاً وتقول له بكل أريحية ريحتك ديزل باقي تعبّي؟..

***

لا ادري لماذا تذكّرت نفسي عندما قرأت التقرير ، فعندما تضربني عاصفة الطفر أحياناً ، لا أدع قميصاً ، ولا بنطالاً، ولا دشداشة، ولا رفّ خزانة ، ولا حصالة صغيرة،ولا شلن سقط خلف السرير، أو بريزة لحقها بعض الخضرين /الأكسدة..الاّ وأجمعها وأسلك بها الى ان يفرجها الله..

وها نحن مع تقلبات الأسعار اللي ملهاش امان نبحث عن نبتة نعصر ثمرها لنستخرج الديزل، ونتفاوض مع الصخر الزيتي حتى يزوق على دمّه و يزنبع ذاتياً..لكن دون فائدة.

***

ان طلب الديزل من الجاتروفا يشبه تماماً طلب الدبس من النمس...ليش احنا ملاقين مي نشرب حتى نزرع جاتروفا ؟؟

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail. com 

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

تركيب..

إجراء يعرفه الفلاّحون جيّداً في الزراعة : عندما تثمر أي من أشجارهم ثمراً مرّاً أو رديئاً ، يقومون بقصّ غصن غليظ منها بشكل طولي ثم يقومون (بتركيب) مكانه غصن آخر قد اقتطع من شجرة ذات جودة عالية..يقومون بإطباق الغصن الجديد على الجذع القديم ، يربطونه بقطعة قماش ناعمة كما يربط جرح الآدمي ، ثم يتركون العصارة الجديدة تضيف مزاياها وترتّب براعمها المحسنة في الشجرة الفارعة الطول..

** *

ياااه..لو ان العروبة تتبرع بذراعها اليمنى التي تنتج خنوعاً وتقصيراً ، فيقصون رُبعها ، ثلثها، نصفها ، جلّها ، كلها ..ثم يقومون بتركيب يد ''غزّية'' أو'' فنزويلية'' أو ''تركية'' أو حتى ''سيرلانكية'' ،ياااه لو يقومون بإطباق الشريان على الشريان ، ويربطونها ''بيافطة تحمل سطرين من الشعارات الصادقة''..ثم يتركون ذلك الدم الغريب القريب يضيف لي مزايا الشجاعة ويرتب براعم الكرامة في عروبتي الفارعة الطول.. الآخذة في الأفول..

منذ عقود واللسان العربي لا يورق الاّ حزناً مراً ، ويداه لا تعرفان الاّ طعم الحبر الأسود،أختزل بقلبي كل ''كلورفيل'' الهزائم..ولا أثمر الاّ ''صمتي''..أنا سروة في غابة الأحداث..

يا من يتبرّع للعرب بغصن ''كرامة'' محتضنه!!..أو يتبرّع لهم بحطّاب!!...



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail. com 


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

(البنّورة)

كانت العتمة أكثر الضيوف تردّداً على بيتنا الطيني القديم..فعندما تمر الرياح من ذراع صوبة البواري وتصدر صوتاً يشبه العواء، ويهتز برواز النافذة الخشبي..كانت تفاجئنا اللمبة الوحيدة بالانطفاء.. تاركة للضيف - شبه اليومي الظلام - فسحة الجلوس معنا وإخافتنا حتى الصباح..

كان للمطر الشديد هيبة فريدة، تنقطع فيه الكهرباء، وتنكفىء له القدور المتكئة على حافة الجدار، ويسقط باب الخان أو يكاد...كل شيء كان يتفاعل بارتباك مع قدوم المطر الجاد...

هسع بتيجي : هذه الجملة التطمينية الأولى التي كانت تطلقها أمي بعيد انقطاع الكهرباء..عندما تلاحظ أن الحركة قد تجمّدت في عروق الجالسين بعد الدقيقة الأولى...ثم يطلق أحدهم تخميناً اعتيادياً وهو في وضعية جلوس تشبه جلسة اليوغا : بجوز سيارة ضربت عمود كهربا...فيرد آخر - يجلس في ركن مقابل- متفّهاً الاحتمال السابق :شو عمود كهربا؟!! أكيد فقع محوّل ..فيقوم ثالث بالنظر من النافذة الى بيوت الجيران حتى يتأكد ان كان سكان الحي جميعاً قد فقدوا نعمة التيار مثلنا أم لا؟!..فيأتي لنا بالخبر اليقين كلها طافيه ...

وبينما كانت أمي تستخدم حواسها الأربع المتبقية حتى تحضر لنا البنّورة أو ما يعرف بالسراج، يكون الجميع قد استنفذوا احتمالات الإنقطاع المعتادة، باستثناء ابي:- ..حيث كان ينصت جيداً لكل ما يقال ثم يفاجئنا بسبب آخر للانقطاع لم نألفه من قبل ..كان يطلق نحنحة قصيرة ويتكلم بصوت قد غيّرت قليلاً من ذبذباته العتمة: ( بدّه يمر مسؤول ..لمّا تنقطع الكهرباء زي هيتش أكيد في مسؤول مهم بدّه يمر من هون)..كنّا نسأله ولكنه نادراً ما كان يجيب..

يابا!! ليش يقطعوا الكهربا بس يمر المسؤول ؟ بعد صمت طويل: مشان تخف حركة الناس.

يابا مين هاظ المسؤول؟ بدريش..لكن اكيد مسؤول!.

لويش يمر المسؤول من هون يابا، ويقطع علينا الكهربا!!..

نسيت يا كُرّ - والكلام موجه لي طبعاً- أن بلدنا حدودية..

مع نهاية تلك الإجابة كانت تشعل أمي البنّورة ، وتضعها في منتصف الغرفة أمام أبي وكأنها تقول أخرجتها من عهدتي وها هي في عهدتك..

يسود صمت جديد مع قدوم النور المتواضع.. بينما ثمة سؤال راقص في دماغي يشبه لهبة السراج يضيء زوايا التفكير المعتمة..لماذا يقطعون الكهرباء عندما يمر مسؤول ..لا أدري الى اللحظة اذا كان ذلك المبرر الذي كان يطلقه ابي عند كل انقطاع حقيقياً أم انه من صنع خياله أيضا..

على أي حال، كنت اعقد يدي على ركبتي المنتصبتين وأراقب الأشياء التي ضخمها بصيص السراج..فأرى غُرّة أخي؛ شجرة زيتون، و شربوشة الستارة؛ جرس كنيسة..وقلم الرصاص مئذنة ..وشماغ أبي خيمة عريضة، ويدي جناح غراب..أتمادى في التخيل حتى ينفد زيت اليقظة من جفني وينطفئ سراج العين وأنام..

***.

يا لهذا الزمن القاحل من كل شيء: حتى المطر أصبح ذكرى..

والعتمة أمنية..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail. com 

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## الولهان

يعطيك الف عافيه 

مقالات بجنن

----------


## عُبادة

ربنا لك الشكر

سأسوق مثالاً قاله لي الزميل جهاد جبارة حرفياً بعد ''الشتوة'' الأخيرة: عندما تكون محتاجاً لاستدانة عشرة دنانير، وتجد من يلبي نداءك و يقرضك ويفكّ ضيقتك، ألا تقل له شكراً على الأقل؟..قلت له : بلى!!.. قال: لماذا إذن لا نشكر الله على نعمة المطر بعد أن فكّ ضيقنا؟؟..

***

قلت له : لأننا ببساطه قد اقتصرنا علاقتنا مع خالقنا على المنفعة، والمنفعة الفورية وحسب..مثلاً: نلحّ في السؤال حتى يستجاب لنا، ثم ننسى الحمد والثناء..نقيم ألف صلاة استسقاء حتى تمطر ولا نقيم صلاة شكر واحدة، نرفع أيدينا في الدعاء ولا نرفع قلوبنا معها..نتذلل الى الله عندما نمرض، ونتكبر عليه عندما نشفى،نعرفه عندما نضعف وننكره عندما نقوى، نعصيه كلما اشتهينا ثم نستغفره فيتوب علينا، نعبده في الضيق وننساه في الفرج، يطعمنا من نعمه ونشحّ عليه من رزقه...ومع كل ذلك،لا هو بخل علينا ولا نحن ارتجعنا!!.

***

لا أدري ..أين الغرابة لو أقيمت صلاة واحدة في كل مساجد المملكة على غرار صلاة الاستسقاء نلهج فيها بالدعاء والشكر والثناء لرب الأرباب على كل شيء؟.. لماذا لا نشكر الله أن أعطى أو منع؟ أن أسقى أو أظمأ؟ إن نصر أو أذل؟إن أشفى أو ابتلى؟ وهو الله في السرّاء والضرّاء..لماذا نترك علاقتنا مع ربنا ''ستاند باي''..للجفاف والعطش، للحروب والمرض، للفقر والضيق للخوف والحزن؟... لماذا نقتصر علاقتنا بخالقنا على حالات ''الطوارىء'' فقط؟...

***

قد يقول أحدهم: ''مال الحج احمد ذايب تقوى ع الصبح'' المسألة ليست كذلك، لكنّي ارى عندما يصدر أحد المسؤولين قراراً صغيراً ينفع فيه الناس..كيف تغص صفحات الجرائد بإعلانات الشكر والثناء والامتنان ..اذا كنّا نقدّر الجمائل الى هذا الحد ..لماذا لا نشكر ربّ الناس؟!..

***

فالتقوى ''لقوى'' كما تقول أمهاتنا..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

(هيك هيك للتوجيهي)

في كيس بلاستيكي مكتوب عليه جرابات حمودة وضعت كرمة العلي علبة توفي من الزغار ..وتوجّهت إلى دار أبي يحيى..تجاهلت الجرس ودخلت من البوّابة المواربة دوز - دغري باتجاه بيت العيلة..

أبو يحيى يجلس على إحدى الوسائد في يده إبرة محاولاً إفراغ جرعة الأنسولين كاملة في العضل..رمت كرمة العلي الباكور على الفرشة القريبة ، ثم دحلت علبة التوفي أمامها وحاولت الهبوط بأمان على أول مكان للجلوس..قالت لاهثةً: صبّحكوا بالخير!! ردّ أبو يحيى التحية وهو يسحب الإبرة من العضل ... مسحت جبينها في كفّها وسألته : نجح الصبي ؟!!..فرد أبو يحيى.. ان كان أبوي بينجح هو بينجح !!..أخرجت مسبحتها من جيبها وقالت مواسية : لو يبطّلوا هالماخوذ بيريحوا هالناس وتقصد التوجيهي..ثم شرعت بالتسبيح..

في الغرفة الوسطى، يضع شلاش يده خلف رأسه واليأس يشع من عينيه المسلّطتين في سقف الغرفة..بينما يجلس يحيى وعايش على ركبة ونصّ فوق رأسه في محاولة لتهدئته وتشجيعه برغم نتائجه المتواضعة..

* يحيى:- ولا تهزّ بدنك..التوجيهي مش آخر الدنيا..لسه في دورة صيفية..

* شلاش:- أنا تدمّرت! 

* يحيى:- ما عاش مين يدمّرك (هيك هيك للتوجيهي)..

* عايش: شو يعني اذا ما نجحت بالثقافة الاسلامية ، بالفصل الثاني بتعوّض..

* شلاش : انا تدمّرت! 

* يحيى: أما بالنسبة للرياضيات فكل اللي بدك إياهن 30علامة وبتنجح! 

* شلاش: أنا تدمّرت! * عايش: تهكلش هم الفيزياء ولا الانجليزي كل رأسمالهن 18 علامة.

* شلاش: أنا تدمّرت!.

* يحيى: (هيك هيك للتوجيهي)..يعني اذا ما زبّطتش بالعلوم الحياتية والثقافة العامة ..خربت الدنيا؟!..

* شلاش: انا تدمّرت!! وفي صمت لحظي تسلل صوت كرمة العلي من الداخل وهي تخاطب ام يحيى: همه لو يبطلوا الماخوذ بيريحوا هالناس وتقصد بالماخوذ التوجيهي ايضا، ثم نصحت الأم الحزينة بعمل جوز بيض عيون للصبي لعلّه يفك ريقه ويخرج من شرنقة حزنه.. وثمة تعليق يشبه الغمغمة رد على اقتراح كرمة العلي دون ان يعرف ماهيته...

في هذه الأثناء عدّل شلاش من جلسته قليلاً، وفرك وجهه بيديه وكأنه يستعيد قواه وسأل : * شلاش: محمّد ال فزّة نجح؟؟! 

* يحيى: لأ كوّع !!.

* شلاش: لعاد لويش بكم أبوه من الصبح ع زامور واحد؟...

* عايش: المسكين علّق معاه الزامور وهو (ع الدوّار).

* شلاش: (هيك هيك للتوجيهي).

وبالتزامن مع صرير الباب الخارجي ، تسلل صوت كرمة العلي من جديد وهي تطلب من عيشه أن تناولها علبة التوفي ما غيرها قاصدة دار كراهب..

خابرة في عندهم توجيهي !!.





ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com 

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

كلام رجال؟؟!

في عام 1990.

عقد وزير المياه المعين (آنذاك) مؤتمراً صحفياً كشف فيه عن سيناريوهات حل مشكلة المياه في الأردن. فقال:.

ان الحكومة تعمل على حل مشكلة شح المياه في المملكة على مرحلتين المرحلة الأولى (المرحلة الآنية) حفر أبار ارتوازية بعمق 300 م، و(المرحلة البعيدة) وهي تنفيذ مشروع جر مياه الديسي الى عمان والذي سوف يساهم في حل المشكلة كاملة عندئذٍ.

***

وفي عام 2000، أي بعد عشر سنين بالتمام والكمال عقد وزير المياه المعين آنذاك (أيضا) وهو غير الـ (آنذاك ألأولاني) مؤتمراً صحفياً كشف فيه عن سيناريوهات حل مشكلة المياه في الأردن فقال: ان الحكومة تعمل على حل مشكلة شح المياه في المملكة على ثلاث مراحل، المرحلة الأولى (المرحلة الآنية) حفر أبار ارتوازية بعمق 600 م، (المرحلة المتوسطة) وهي تنفيذ مشروع جر مياه الديسي والذي سيحل نصف المشكلة،والمرحلة الثالثة (المدى البعيد) ستعلن في حينها في حال فشلنا في المرحلة المتوسطة..

***

وفي عام 2009اي بعد تسع سنين بالتمام والكمال عقد وزير المياه المعين (أنهوه) مؤتمراً صحفياً كشف فيه عن سيناريوهات حل مشكلة المياه وقال: ان الحكومة تعمل على حل مشكلة شح المياه في المملكة على ثلاث مراحل ايضاَ، المرحلة الأولى (المرحلة الآنية) حفر أبار ارتوازية بعمق 800 م والمرحلة الثانية (المرحلة المتوسطة) لتنفيذ مشروع جر مياه الديسي الى عمان والذي سوف يساهم في حل 20 % من احتياجات الأردن من المياه. والمرحلة الثالثة (المدى البعيد) لمشروع الأمن المائي والذي يسمى بقناة البحرين، جر مياه من البحر الأحمر الى البحر الميت.

***

وفي عام 2019 وبعد عشر سنين بالتمام والكمال يعقد وزير المياه المعين (آنجاي) مؤتمراً صحفياً يكشف فيه عن سيناريوهات حل مشكلة المياه في الأردن ويقول: ان الحكومة تعمل على حل مشكلة شح المياه في المملكة على أربع مراحل المرحلة الأولى (المرحلة الآنية) حفر أبار ارتوازية بعمق 8000 م والمرحلة الثانية (المرحلة المتوسطة) لتنفيذ مشروع جر مياه الديسي(من شعرها) الى عمان والذي سوف يساهم في حل 5% من احتياجات الأردن من المياه. والمرحلة الثالثة (المدى البعيد) لمشروع الأمن المائي والذي يسمى بقناة البحرين، جر مياه من المحيط الأطلسي الى البحر الميت.

وفي عام 2039 وبعد عشرين سنه بالتمام والكمال يعقد وزير المياه المعين (آنغاد) مؤتمراً صحفياً يكشف فيه عن سيناريوهات حل مشكلة المياه في الأردن ويقول: ان الحكومة تعمل على حل مشكلة شح المياه في المملكة على ست مراحل، المرحلة الأولى (المرحلة الآنية) حفر أبار ارتوازية بعمق 000,800 م في المريخ، والمرحلة الثانية (المرحلة المتوسطة) لتنفيذ مشروع جر مياه الديسي الى عمان والذي سوف يساهم في تأمين 1% من احتياجات الأردن من المياه. والمرحلة الثالثة (المدى فوق المتوسط ) لمشروع الأمن المائي والذي يسمى بقناة المحيطين، جر مياه من المحيط الهادي الى المحيط الأطلسي ومنه إلى البحر الميت.والمرحلة الرابعة (قبل الأخيرة) تعديل جينات الناس بحيث تترك ترف الشرب وتتجه الى شم الهواء فقط، والمرحلة الخامسة (المدى البعيد) تركيب (انجكشن) داخلي تحت ''آباط الشعب'' لغايات لاستحمام والاغتسال، والمرحلة السادسة (الاحتياطية) تركيب فلاتر هواء في ''زلاعيم'' المواطنين لغايات ''بلع الريق'' قبل نطق الشهادتين.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

يا حلاوة !

ارتفع صوتي لا ارداياً وقلت ''يا حلاوة'' عندما قرأت خبراً يتحدث عن نية الأمانة بيع أراض وعقارات في عمان الغربية لتطوير عمان الشرقية، تجاهل الخبر أبو يحيى وأدار ظهره اليّ بحجّة غسل ''فناجين'' القهوة وبدأ بسرد سيرة والده:.

((شوف على سيرة الحلاوة، كان أبي مغرماً بالحلاوة الطحينية، يصحو فجراً يتوضاَ ويأكل علبة حلاوة طحينية، يصلي الفرض ويأكل علبة حلاوة طحينية أخرى،وبعد أن ينهي التسبيح ''يسرد'' الثالثة، على الفطور ''يشمط'' الرابعة، وقبيل الغداء ''يتناول الخامسة''..مع مغيب الشمس يفتح باب ''النملية'' ويأكل السادسة، وفي آخر الليل كنّا نصحو على صوت غطاء العلبة و''يقدح'' السابعة،اذا غضب ''دقّ بالحلاوة'' واذا فرح ''دقّ بالحلاوة''، اذا افلس ''دقّ'' بالحلاوة، وإذا تعب''دق'' بالحلاوة، اذا خسر ''بالباصرة'' دق بالحلاوة واذا فاز ''دق'' بالحلاوة ايضاَ.. حتى بالمناسبات والأفراح والأعياد الدينية كان يهدي أبي ذوات الأرحام حلاوة طحينية..)) رشفت فنجاناً من القهوة المرة ثم قلت له : وبعدين ؟! قال: (بقي ''الحجي'' على هذه العادة..حتى نفدت سيولته كلّها، ثم باع الفرس والحلال و''عُرجة'' أمي، و''غمّس'' بها جميعاً ''حلولو.. المشكلة ان الصانعين قد انتبهوا ''للحجي'' فبدأوا يتفنّنون بصناعة الحلاوة؛حلاوة بفستق حلبي، حلاوة بفانيلا، حلاوة ''بالشوقلاطه'' ..وأبي بدأ يتفنن في ''تطيير الرزقة''...هل تشاهد ''عبوة الحلاوة'' الفارغة تلك التي على ظهر الخزانة.. ان ثمنها يساوي نصف مليون)..سألته كيف..؟.

قال: هذه آخر علبة حلاوة أكلها المرحوم وما ''شفنا بعدها الخير''!!..نظير هذه ''العلبة''رهن الحجي بيتنا لمصنع الحلاوة...

سألته :والخلاصة؟!.

قال: سلامتك، المرحوم أمضاها يوكل حلاوة ..وتركنا وراه نوكل هوا..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com 


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

ترميشه و(ترميجه)

لم تعد تقتصر مشكلة ''جحرني وجحرته''أو''أجت عيني بعينه'' التي تسبب أكثر الطوشات والهوشات و''الرفشات'' و''البكسات'' والزعلات على مجتمعاتنا العربية وحسب..فقد نجحنا بتصديرها دون ان ندري إلى أكبر دولة تدّعي أنها أم الديمقراطية والحرية والمرونة الاجتماعية وتقبل الآخر في العالم.

قبل أسبوعين قدم جندي أمريكي يدعى جون كولمان استقالته كعازف بفرقة عسكرية أمريكية ؟ طبعاً بعد ان ينهي فترة إيقافه عن العمل البالغة ستة أشهر - لأنه فقط تجرأ:و''رفع عينه فى عين'' الرئيس الأمريكى باراك اوباما خلال احتفالات التنصيب.

مجرّد رفعة عين من بين الآف العيون ''أكل'' عليها هذا الجندي المسكين ستة أشهر توقيف و''ترميج''..هذا دون أن تصل خطيئته الى خطيئة ''الجحر'' أو''الجحّ'' او ''التلويح'' أو رمي نفسه أمام الموكب..

فقط ، جلّ ما قام به هو أنه رفع عينه في عين الزعيم وحاول أن يحييه على طريقته اثناء فرحة وطنية عارمة ..

***

اذا كان جندي أمريكي في مشهد احتفالي قام ''بترميشة'' بسيطة كلّفته ''ترميجه'' وفقدان وظيفة وقطع رزق للأبد..كيف يستطيع ''العرب'' وهم يعيشون في مشهد ''انقسامي'' لا مثيل له، ووضع اقتصادي وسياسي..أن يرفعوا عيونهم بعين أمريكا أو يطالبوا ''بعين قوية'' بوطنٍ مستقل للفلسطينيين..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

خبز (الدال)..

قررت وزارة الصحّة ''تبعتنا ما غيرها'' أن تضيف لنا فيتامين''دال'' في الطحين ابتداء من الربع الأخير من هذا العام بعدما تبين أن ما نسبته 50 -80% من (رَبْعنا) عندهم نقص في هذا العنصر.. وأرجو الاّ تسألوني لماذا اختير الربع الأخير تحديداً لبدء ''كرم الوزارة''، فأنا لا أدري؟..اسألوا الوزارة!!.

وبما أن الناس ستكون هجينة ''فيتامين''.. فمن الممكن ان يتغير المثل القائل ''هجين وقع بسلّة تين'' الى مثل معاصر يتناسب والكرم الوزاري كأن نقول: ''هجين وقع بسلة فيتامين''...وسيشاهد الناس هذا الفيتامين ''مطعمز'' من شوالات الطحين الموحد في المخابز والمحلات مثل ''الربحة'' في أكياس الشيبس..وسيسأل الأطفال عنه آباءهم بإلحاح ''يابا شو هظاك اللي شكله زي ''الدال'' وطالع من الشوال؟: '' فيردّ الأب بكل فخر : انه فيتامين دال...

***

كل شيء سيتغير، بعيد وصول هذا العنصر الفعّال الى ''شدوقنا'' بأمر وزاري... ستتورد الخدود ،وتزيد الإنتاجية البشرية، وتخط شوارب الفتيان ،وتقوى عظام الفتيات ، ويدب النشاط في أوصال الختيارية، كما ''سُيخلع'' سنّ اليأس من تفكير العجايز الى الأبد..

***

قلنا كل شيء سيتغير، حتى طريقة ''تواصي الخبز'' ؛ الآن نسمع أحدهم يطلب من صاحب الفرن اما ''خبز مشروح'' او ''نابلسي'' او ''وردي''..ثم يأخذ ما يحتاجه ويغادر..في المستقبل القريب سيكون من المألوف ايضاً أن نسمع أحدهم يطلب من الخبّاز: (بالله لو أغلبك رغيفين مشروح وقحمشلي ''الدال'')..أو يطلب آخر (بدي 2 كيلو وردي وكيلو ''دال'' لحال)..

***

الأمر لن يتوقّف عند هذا،فسيعتبر الأردنيون هذا الفيتامين مصدراً للطاقة أثناء ''الهوشات'' وفتل العضلات ، وان بقينا أحياء الى ذلك الوقت فربما نسمع بآذاننا مشاجرة يهدد بها كنترول على خط عمان- صويلح ، زميل آخر على خط البقعة -عمان قائلاً: '' اسمع يابا ترى انا مفطر فيتامين ''دال'' ومش شايف الضو''..فيرد الآخر ''وأنا ''لاخم'' زبدية حامض الفوليك ع الريق ومش عالدنيا''..ثم يكملان تبارزهما بعنصرين من عناصر ''المونة'' المدعومة..

حتى الاعلام لن يسلم من هذا الفيتامين ،يعني توقّعوا قبل أخبار الثامنة أن تظهر دعاية تلفزيونية- بدعم من وزارة الصحة- تشجع على هذا النوع من الخبز..وأنا أقترح السيناريو التالي للدعاية: ولد أشقر ناعم يعضّ رغيفاً محمّرا ويقول وهو يهز رأسه : ''امممممم....خبز الدال..لأولاد الدلال''...كما أتمنى على ادارة ''الصوامع'' ان تنتج أغانٍ كثيرة لمطربين معروفين تتغني في هذا الفيتامين شأنها شأن باقي المؤسسات التي أنتجت أغاني تتحدّث عن انجازاتها العظيمة...

***

أخيراً لا يسعنا أن نقول في هذا ''المقال'' الاّ: جزا الله الوزارة عنّا كل خير وجعل ''خبزاتنا'' في ميزان حسناتها.





ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com 


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## dina sameer

ممكن

----------


## عُبادة

ثلج دافىء

في السابق كانت تطاردنا مراحل الحب التقليدي على الحيطان ،على الذرعان ، على أسيجة مدارس البنات، على تابلوهات السرفيس ، وعلى مقاعد الباصات؛ مكتوبة بخط رديء لا يخلو من الأخطاء الإملائية : نظرة ،فابتسامة ، فموعد، فلقاء..

الآن تغيّر الوضع كلياً ، فقد أصبحت المراحل كالتالي : نظرة، فابتسامة، فخط شباب، فبطاقة ام 12، فخازوق ولي الأمر.

*** 

كيّفت عندما تصادف يوم أمس - عيد الحب- مع عطلة الجامعات والمعاهد والكليات والمدارس..لا لشيء، لكن من باب تخريب الكيف على معشر الحبّيبة والعشّاق و مدّعي الرومانسية الذين يذبحونا كل عام باحتفالاتهم العظيمة!!...

مهلاً، فأنا لست لئيماً الى هذا الحد..لكن لدي إيمان مطلق بأن الحب أعظم من لون أو تاريخ ..هو نقاء الروح ، وروح النقاء، وهو ذلك الثلج الدافىء الذي يتساقط من القلوب في كل المواسم ..وأجمل ما بهذا الساحر العظيم ، سرّيته التي تنام على وسادة الطهارة ولا تغادر غرفة القلب ابداً..

***

لا تاريخ للحب ولا شهادة ميلاد.. لذا فإنه من الجنون أن أعلن حالة الطوارىء على سحنتي حتى اثبت أنّي حبّيب ، ومن الهبل أن أملأ الخلوي بذخائر الفلنتاين وأبدأ بإطلاق العيارات العشقية الى كل الذين اعرفهم والذين لا اعرفهم ،كما أنها ليست من الرصانة أن أكون شاباً طويلاً عريضاَ وأرتدي بنطالاً أحمر اللون محتفياً بهذا العيد ..ثم ما علاقة قلبي ببنطلوني ؟...وما علاقة الدب القطني.. اللي مفحّج رجليه على البترينات بحالة الحب التي أعيشها؟ ثم ما علاقة جراباتي باحتفالاتي؟ الحب في القلب وليس عند الباعة أو شركات الخلوي..

***

بالأمس بيع عدد قياسي من الورد الأحمر ، والشمع الأحمر، والشبر الأحمر ، و البلايز الحمراء ، والأحذية الحمراء ، والمالبورو الأحمر ، وشحنت الهواتف الخلوية ببطاقات أم 12 دينار ، وأفرغت في الفضاء على شكل نزوات عابرة... فقط لنقول للعالم نحن حبّيبه ...طيب ما فائدة كل هذا الاحمرار الخارجي.. ما دام الذي في صدورنا اسود ؟..

***

صدقوني يا معشر الفلنتاينيين أن كل هذا الاحمرار لن يبقى منه بعد الزواج سوى العين الحمرا..وأسالوا المجرّب.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

السيد ميشع

لقد تم مؤخراً اختيار شعار الكرك عاصمة للثقافة العربية.. والشعار يحتوي على مسلّة ميشع أشهر ملوك الحضارة المؤابيّة.. والمنقوش على المسلّة هو كتابة آرامية.

حين تختار شعاراً لمدينة ثقافة أردنية لعام (2009) هل بالضرورة أن يكون (ميشع) حاضراً.. من هو ميشع؟ .. هل (شرّب) ميشع على المعازيب يوماً في القصر أو راكين..؟!.. هل شارك ميشع في احتفال ما تخلله عروض فلكلورية أقيم في قاعة الشهيد هزاع المجالي.

هل اشترى ميشع من سوبرماركت (صخر الحباشنة)، مارلبورو أبيض..؟ من الذي أتى بميشع.. نحن نتحدث عن العام (2009).. ومن الضروري في فعاليات الشعر ان يعكر صفو أحد شعراء التفعيلة رنّة موبايل.. هي عبارة عن أغنية لمطرب صاعد تقول كلماتها: ''ما تخلينيش أعيش الوئت كلو بعزاب''.. هل كان يستطيع ميشع ان يقول لحبيبته (متخلنيش أعيش الوئت كلو عزَاب؟!).

أيضاً من ضمن الفعاليات .. لا بد أن تكون هناك وصلات لفنانين محليين ومن الممكن أن يغني أحدهم: ''هات القلم لأكتب على ذراعي يا عيني أوف''.. وثمّة فارق بين من يريد أن يضع وشماً على ذراعه وبين مسلّة ميشع المكتوب عليها بالآرامية.. صدقوني الكركية الفصيحة أبلغ من الآرامية بألف مرة..

كان من الممكن أن يكون الشعار.. صورة للمرحوم (حسين الطراونة) ألم يؤسس حسين.. ثقافة المعارضة السياسية الملتزمة.. لو قلت لكل أهل الكرك حسين باشا الطراونة..!. فالجميع سيترحم عليه، ولكن ميشع من يعرفه..؟ من أي فخذٍ قد تحدر؟ وهل يوجد لأهله (مارس) أو (وطاه) في سهول مؤتة! ومن هم نسايب (ميشع)؟... هل شارك في (سامرْ) أو (حوشة)... تخللها وابل كثيف من العيارات النارية؟.

نحن أبناء الأردن والأصل أن ننتبه إلى هذه النقطة في شعاراتنا وبرامجنا الثقافية.. الاصل ان نرسخ مفهوم الدولة الاردنية الهاشمية الحديثة من يقول اننا لا نخضع للتهديد في هويتنا وثقافتنا مخطئ، وميشع لم يكن في يوم من الايام اردنيا.. لماذا اذا نلتف على الهوية الوطنية في محاولة للهروب الى التاريخ بدلا من التمسك بالدولة الاردنية. وتثبيت الحاضر اكثر.

بصراحة الكرك الاردنية غير الكرك المؤابية والكرك الاردنية هي عاصمة الثقافة وبالتالي في شعاراتها وبرامجها يجب ان نعمد الى استخدام رموزها الحديثة وليس الهروب الى ميشع.. اصلا ميشع (موعاجبني).

على كل حال اعيدوا رسم الشعار مرة اخرى.

لم يعد يهمنا ميشع.. تهمنا الكرك العربية الاردنية الهاشمية اكثر.. هل كان يعرف.. ميشع (يا ابو خديد منقرش يا عذاب الشباب).

بالطبع لا.





hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

حُدرُجْ بُدْرُجْ

في زمن الطفولة، كنّا نمارس لعبة سهلة.. اسمها ''حدرج بدرج'' نلجأ إليها أحياناً لطرد الملل احياناً، ولإلهاء الصغار منّا عند انشغال الأم أحياناً أخرى.

قانون اللعبة سهل جداً وساذج، حيث كنّا نجلس على شكل حلقة ونفرش ايدينا قرب بضعها بعضاً، ويقوم كبيرنا بوضع يده اليسرى معنا ويده اليمنى تقوم بالإشارة الى باقي الأيدي أثناء الغناء، ومع كل كلمة من كلمات الأغنية الشعبية كان ينقل ''كبيرنا'' إصبعه السبابة ليشير إلى باقي الأيادي المفترشة وهو يغني :- 

(حُدرج بدرج، ناقة تُعرج، ع التفاحة ع اللفاحة يا قلايد يا ملاحه، ضاعت لي خرزة زرقا، قالت تشّ وقالت فشّ اطلعي يا مفرية الكرش)..واليد التي تقع تحت الإصبع مع لفظ آخر كلمة في الأغنية وهي '' الكرش'' ..كانت تخرج من اللعبة ثم تعاد الأغنية ثانية وثالثة وعاشرة حتى يفوز أحدهم في اللعبة بعد أن تبقى يده آخر أيادي اللاعبين. 

لا أعرف ان كنت قد وفقت في وصف قانون اللعبة أو أنها وصلت الى مخيلة القارىء تماماً كما هي أم لا، على أي حال، من لم يستوعبها من القرّاء الأعزّاء يستطيع مهاتفتي في أي وقت وسأشرح له ذلك، وان تعذّر الفهم ايضاَ، سأقوم بزيارته في موقعه وإعطائه درساً مجانياً في لعبة ''الحدرج بدرج''.

بصراحة، الذي ذكّرني بهذه اللعبة المغناة، تلك الأنباء التي تتحدّث عن قرب التعديل الوزاري، حيث أتخيّل أن أيادي ''أصحاب المعالي'' ممدودة بشكل متقارب ? وعلى ركبة ونصّ- بانتظار ''لفة'' إصبع دولة الرئيس عليها جميعاً، بالطبع بعضها ستخرج من الوزارة، وبعضها سيبقى ''لفّة'' أخرى، كل ذلك حسب مصادفة انتهاء الكلمة الأخيرة من الأغنية..مع مطمطة في اللحن...(اطلعي يا مفرية الكرششششش). 

أتمنى ان يُخرج تعديل'' الحُدرج بُدرج''..بعض أصحاب ''الكروش'' خصوصاً : ''اللي ما اشتغلوش''..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com 


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

حَجْر وزاري

في كل مرحلة من مراحل عمل الحكومات، وعند التأكد من حتمية التعديل، والتيقن من اقتراب موعده، يسارع بعض الوزراء بتنفيذ ''ضربة المقفي'' الشهيرة التي تأصّلت في عملهم الإداري،حتى أصبحت جزءا مهما من طقوس''الترويحة''، و''جزاء'' مهما أيضاَ لتصفية الحسابات وللسداد من المواقف، أو''التنغيص'' على الباقين في الخدمة قدر المستطاع وذلك - بنظرهم - أضعف الإيمان.

الأسبوع الماضي صدرت عدة قرارات من وزارات مختلفة، كلها تصنّف تحت ''ضربة المقفي'' وتصفية نهاية الخدمة مع الآخرين، يشتمّ منها رائحة ''التنكيد'' أو الانتقام المدروس اذا جاز التعبير، مع تغطية سطحية ومكشوفة لمبرر المصلحة العامة..

إحالات على التقاعد، إحالات على الاستيداع في سن مبكرة، نقل الى اقسام ميّته ادارياً ...وغيرها وغيرها ..هذا ما حدث في أربع وزارات حيوية عل الأقل قبل ايام قليلة، وأنا على استعداد لذكرها لمن يرغب بذلك.

ولعل أكثر القرارات غرابة واجحافاً وفجاجة، نقل 4 رؤساء جامعات لم يمضوا أكثر من سنة واحدة في خدمتهم، دون ان يكملوا خططهم،أو يلمسوا نتاج عملهم، او يمضوا حتى المدة المتعارف عليها في جهاز التعليم العالي .كل ذلك حدث طبعاً في الوقت بدل الضائع من التعديل الوزاري،الأمر الذي جعلنا نطرد الشك من الأذهان ونوطّن مكانه اليقين، أن الهدف ليس مصلحة التعليم ولا انقاذ بعض الجامعات او تحسين أدائها بقدر ما هو عقاب أكاديمي و''تنغيص'' من نوع خاص لحملة شهادات''الدال''..

نحن نرى ضرورة موافقة رئاسة الوزراء واللجان النيابية المختصة على جميع قرارات الوزراء وتدقيقها (في مرحلة ما قبل التعديل) لتفادي الظلم والاقتصاص والجزاء من خلق الله..(وفشة الغل فيهم).

ويا رايح كثّر من الملايح..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

طقوس كائن شتوي

أعترف بأني كائن شتوي، مجبول بالغيم والطين والدفء، أخلع جلدي البشري الخشن، وأتصرف في هذا الفصل بعفوية وغريزية كما تتصرف السناجب، والديدان، والخلدات، وكائنات الغابة..

طوال شهور الشتاء أطلّ برأسي المدبّب من حلزونة الدفء ثم اختبىء..أراقب الشجر العاري من نافذتي، وطلاّب المدارس الهاربين من الفرصة، أقرأ البخار الصاعد من رغيف محمّص، وأتابع سلوك معلّمة مبتدئة بين يديها أوراق امتحان مفاجئ، أتابع تفكك الغيم والتحامه فوقي بمئات الأمتار دون كلل أو ملل..وفي ساعات المساء أمارس سوستي الطفولية..حيث أتقمّص دور المعذّب في البحث عن العوّامة ..حيث لا أدع دكاناً، أو خشة ، او بائعاً متجولاً، أو محلاً منبوذاً في الحي الاّ وأساله في عندك عوّامة ؟؟..فيرد عليّ جميعهم بهزّة رأس لا تخلو من تتفيه الطلب ..أنا أختار الزواريب المهملة عن قصد لأني أعرف الجواب مسبقاً، بصراحة أريد أن أشعر بعناء البحث، لأتذوق حلاوة اللقيمة التي سآكلها في نهاية المطاف.

قبل أربعة شهور اشتريت فروة من فان أبيض كان يبيع الفراء على مثلث بشرى- الرمثا ب18 ديناراً..واقتنيت بعدها دامر/ إبطيّه من الصوف الصناعي ب7 دنانير من بكم كان يبيع ذلك على مدخل المجمع الجنوبي في اربد..ثم احتطت على طقم قطني لون بيج مكوّن من قطعتين ما زلت أعتقد انه لُقطَه مع أنه مفرور من جهة الإبط من قبل أن أقيسه..

نسيت أن أخبركم أنّي عمدت أيضاَ على تخزين 2 كيلو ترمس في احدى فواتي المطبخ دون علم أحد، لغايات السلق في ليالي الرياح العاتية والأمطار الشديدة التي أجدها في ذاكرتي ومخيلتي وزوايا طموحي... المصيبة ان الشتاء خذلني هذا العام ..وأتى مسالماً هادئاً ناعماً مملاً مثل ولد مدلّل..

تقول الأرصاد الجوية أن كتلة هوائية باردة مصحوبة بعواصف رعدية ستعبر يوم غد..يا رب تصدق الأرصاد هذه المرة : لا لتمتلىء السدود، وترتوي المزروعات وحسب، بل لأعوّض خسارتي وأقتص من البرد.. ثمن الفروة و الإبطية و الطقم اللُقطة المفرور ..

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_حَجْر وزاري

في كل مرحلة من مراحل عمل الحكومات، وعند التأكد من حتمية التعديل، والتيقن من اقتراب موعده، يسارع بعض الوزراء بتنفيذ ''ضربة المقفي'' الشهيرة التي تأصّلت في عملهم الإداري،حتى أصبحت جزءا مهما من طقوس''الترويحة''، و''جزاء'' مهما أيضاَ لتصفية الحسابات وللسداد من المواقف، أو''التنغيص'' على الباقين في الخدمة قدر المستطاع وذلك - بنظرهم - أضعف الإيمان.

الأسبوع الماضي صدرت عدة قرارات من وزارات مختلفة، كلها تصنّف تحت ''ضربة المقفي'' وتصفية نهاية الخدمة مع الآخرين، يشتمّ منها رائحة ''التنكيد'' أو الانتقام المدروس اذا جاز التعبير، مع تغطية سطحية ومكشوفة لمبرر المصلحة العامة..

إحالات على التقاعد، إحالات على الاستيداع في سن مبكرة، نقل الى اقسام ميّته ادارياً ...وغيرها وغيرها ..هذا ما حدث في أربع وزارات حيوية عل الأقل قبل ايام قليلة، وأنا على استعداد لذكرها لمن يرغب بذلك.

ولعل أكثر القرارات غرابة واجحافاً وفجاجة، نقل 4 رؤساء جامعات لم يمضوا أكثر من سنة واحدة في خدمتهم، دون ان يكملوا خططهم،أو يلمسوا نتاج عملهم، او يمضوا حتى المدة المتعارف عليها في جهاز التعليم العالي .كل ذلك حدث طبعاً في الوقت بدل الضائع من التعديل الوزاري،الأمر الذي جعلنا نطرد الشك من الأذهان ونوطّن مكانه اليقين، أن الهدف ليس مصلحة التعليم ولا انقاذ بعض الجامعات او تحسين أدائها بقدر ما هو عقاب أكاديمي و''تنغيص'' من نوع خاص لحملة شهادات''الدال''..

نحن نرى ضرورة موافقة رئاسة الوزراء واللجان النيابية المختصة على جميع قرارات الوزراء وتدقيقها (في مرحلة ما قبل التعديل) لتفادي الظلم والاقتصاص والجزاء من خلق الله..(وفشة الغل فيهم).

ويا رايح كثّر من الملايح..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com
أحمد حسن الزعبي
_


 بالفعل ... ضربة مقفي .. بس ضربة ابو قديس من الاخر  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## عُبادة

انتحال شخصية

قبل 8 شهور اتصل بي أحدهم، وعرّف على نفسه قائلاً: أنا الدكتور فلان الفلاني هل تذكرني؟ ولأن الأسم غريب عنّي..اعتذرت له بعدم معرفتي! حاول أن يذكّرني بنفسه ثانية، مشيراً بأني شريكه في غرفة المعالجة..حيث كان سريره ملاصقاً لسريري في مستشفى الجامعة الأردنية حسب قوله !! انتفضت وقتها وقلت له بأني لم أدخل مستشفى الجامعة الأردنية في حياتي كلها ..الرجل لم يصدقني فأخرج كل ما لديه من الأدلة وقال: بالعلامة لقد أجريت عملية للمثانة!! وكنّا نتناقش في الليل أنا وأنت بمقالاتك ونتجادل حتى الصباح بحضور زوجتي (يعني زوجته) ..أقسمت للرجل بأن مثانتي مثل'' الفلّ'' وأني لم أدخل مستشفى الجامعة الأردنية في حياتي..ولم التق بشخصه الكريم أبداً..فصدّقني الرجل وسرد لي حكاية الانتحال فقال: تعرّفت على شخص كان شريكي في الغرفة يحمل نفس اسمك الثلاثي (احمد حسن الزعبي) أصلع، اسمر، يرتدي نظارة، أربعيني العمر..قاطعته قائلاً : أنا كثيف الشعر، أبيض الوجه،لا أرتدي نظارة، في منتصف الثلاثينات..فقال لي باختصار شديد:فرصة سعيدة لقد أكلت المقلب..

قبل شهر، بعث لي شخص آخر ''ايميل'' بالبريد الاليكتروني، يذكّرني بنفسه، وبنكة قد قلتها في احد المقاهي بشارع السعادة في الزرقاء قبل أسابيع..فأكّدت له بأني لم أدخل شارع السعادة منذ 13 سنة..ثم قلت له صفني، فقال : أصلع، أسمر، ترتدي نظارة، أربعيني العمر..فأعطيته الأوصاف الحقيقية، مرفقة بصورة شخصية، فاعتذر ..ولم يعد يراسلني..

يوم الأربعاء الماضي، اتصل بي شخص ثالث، عرّف عن نفسه باسم عشيرته دون ان يذكر اسمه الأول، ثم بادرني بالسؤال عن صحتي!! قلت له الحمد لله أنا بخير..وعندما لم يجد تفاعلاً كبيراً مني .. عاد ليتأكّد من هويتي،فسألني : الست أنت (الكاتب الصحفي احمد حسن الزعبي) في جريدة الرأي؟..قلت له: بلى، قال: لقد كنت معك في قسم الجراحة بمستشفى الجامعة الأردنية بالعلامة يوم ''شالوا لك الزايدة''!!..الا تذكرني كنت أزورك بين الفينة والأخرى . عندما أتى على ذكر ''الزايدة'' طار ضبان عقلي..قلت له يا أخي، أنا لم أدخل مستشفى الجامعة في حياتي، ولم أجر أي عملية.. بحياتي لم اشكِ من وجع في مثانة ولا بالبروستات ولا بالعربسات ولا بالنيل سات..ولله الحمد والشكر..ثم قلت له :صفني يا رجل!! فقال: انت أصلع، أسمر، ترتدي نظارة، أربعيني العمر، حالق شواربك..فقلت له انا عكس ما ذكرت تماماً.

بما أن (احمد حسن الزعبي) الآخر قد استمرأ قصة الانتحال تلك..فأنا بريء مما يلي الى يوم الدين : التوقيع على الشيكات،الشكوى من البروستات، ومدح الحكومات.

كما أرجو قبل التورط مع من كان، التأكد من الهوية الشخصية والرقم الوطني، ثم التأكد من علاماتي الفارقة : شامة صغيرة بين العينين،شامة أعلى الورك الأيمن، وانف مفلطح طويل شبيه بأنف الفنان أحمد راتب ''القصبجي''.

***

قال الزايدة قال؛ أصلا أنا لم اخرج من هذه الدنيا إلاّ بـ ''الزايدة''...



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

يا لعّيب يا خرّيب

من أهم ملامح لعب الحارات ؛ أننا كنّا نحرد أحياناً، فنحمل الكرة ونهرب بها بعيداَ أو نجلس عليها لمنع باقي اللاعبين من اكمال المباراة..لم يكن في عرفنا آنذاك أي معنى لأوامر الكابتن، أو الانصياع لقواعد اللعبة، أو القبول بالتبديل، فالرجوع (دفاع) كانت تمثّل إهانة شنيعة، وطلب الوقوف (قولجي) كانت أشدّ وقعاً على مسامعنا من شتيمة ثقيلة، أما عبارة ''تريّح شوي'' وخلّي ''فلان يفوت بدالك'' فكانت توزاي ''بعــ... كيف''!!...

بمجرد تلميح الكابتن لأحدهم ''بالخروج'' من اللعبة، كان ينفتح''جعيرنا'' وتنطلق عبارات التهديد المتعارف عليها :'' يا لعّيب يا خرّيب''، ''يا بلعب يا بحرّها'' ...وكل من جرّب لعب الحارات يعرف جيداً معنى ''خرّيب''...أي أنه سيقف في منتصف الملعب، كلما أتته الكرة ركلها باتجاه الوادي وجعل جميع اللاعبين ينزلون لإحضارها، او أنه يخطفها ويهرب بها من غير رجعة، او يقذفها الى بيوت أحد الجيران المعروفين بمزاجهم الحاد وما يتبعه من ''شقّ الفطبول''.

لذا كان مألوفاً في ملاعب ''الترابية'' ان ترى الفريق المكون من 15 لاعباً كلّهم هجوم، يركضون جميعاً، ويعودون فرادى، حتى حارس المرمى كانت تأخذه الحمية و يصيح من آخر الملعب '' ترى أنا قولجي مع محاشك''..أي هو الآخر يرغب في ''المحاورة'' ويطمع بتسجيل الأهداف مثله مثل غيره من اللاعبين ...لذا فلا غرابة أن تنتهي نتائج المباريات في ذلك الوقت بــ 243,.

أنا شاركت في مباراة انتهت 52/ ,50.لصالحنا وذلك لأن الفريق الآخر كان أسوأ تنظيماً منّا، ولولا الوقت بدل الضائع والذي احتسبه راعٍ قريب - كان يسرح بعنزاته في الملعب - ساعة كاملة لانتهت النتيجة بالتعادل.

كنّا نعتقد أن زمن لعب الحارات ولّى، لكن كلّما تقدّم بنا العمر نكتشف أن لعب الحارات متأصل فينا، بالأمس رفض أحدهم أن يرجع دفاعاً، أو ظهير قشّاش، ولا حتى ''قولجي مع محاشك'' وصاح ..''يا لعّيب يا خرّيب''..

طيب يا اخي شو مال''القولجي مع محاشك'' بطّل ينفع؟



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

(طنيب) على ولاياكو

تماما مثل شراكتنا ايام الرحلات المدرسية؛ عندما كنّا نقوم بالتقرّب من زميل ''مقْرِش وابن نعمه'' لنقنعه بمشاركتنا بنفقات الرحلة، فهو عليه إحضار الحمص والفلافل والسردين واللحمة والدجاج والمناقل والفواكه والتسالي والكولا والكاميرا و''الطبلة'' ونحن علينا إحضار الخبز فقط..هكذا بدا لي ''التشارك'' بين أمانة عمان ومؤسسة الضمان الاجتماعي الأخير في مشروع ''الطنيب''.. صحيح أنه لم نتمكن كقراء ومتابعين معرفة تفاصيل أكثر عن المشروع سوى انه استثمار عقاري ضخم تصل قيمته إلى (2 مليار) دينار.. وأنه سيحوي مركزاً ضخماً للمعارض ومركزاً للمؤتمرات ومشروعاً عقارياً تجارياً وسكنياً متعدد الاستخدام على ارض مساحتها 1200 دونم.. لكن عرفنا أن من سيدفع جل هذه الأموال هو الضمان الاجتماعي وهنا مكمن الخوف.

من ''أفهم'' محلل اقتصادي إلى اصغر ''طوبرجي'' في البلد، كلهم يجمعون أن سوق العقار الآن قد دخل في ''سبات'' لا تعرف نهايته..وأن جميع المشاريع الكبرى بدأت بالعد للمئة قبل انجاز ما بدأت به..حتى دبي رائدة الخليج في الاستثمارات العقارية ''ضُرب'' سوقها وهاي هي الشركات الضخمة تسرح عامليها ومهندسيها بالمئات، فلماذا نوينا على الحج الآن بينما الناس راجعة؟.

صحيح ان ''من حكم ماله ما ظلم''.. ولكن مال الضمان هو ليس مال الحكومة، هو ''مال المدخرين والمسخمطين'' الذين يريدون دخلاً ''يسرسب'' عليهم حتى يقضي الله امراً كان مفعولا.

.. ''طنيب'' على ولاياكو أن تتمهّلوا في مشروع ''الطنيب''..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

وضّح..وضّح!!

كانت موضة سائدة بين الشباب آنذاك، بعد امتحانات التوجيهي، أو ظهور نتائجها ، أو عند اشتعال هوشة مع الحجي..أو خطبة فتاة في الحي..كان الشباب ينسلّون الى دور السينما لفشة الغل، وذلك لاعتقادهم بأن السينما هي ردّة الفعل المناسبة للزعل ..

وكان يعتبر موقفاً مشيناً لأي منهم - بنظر المجتمع- اذا ما شوهد وهو يتخمخم عند لوحة عرض الصور في باب السينما، ووصمة عار إذا ما صادفه جار وقور وهو يقطع تذكرة خلسة..وتبقى الفضيحة تطارده إلى نهاية العمر بأنه هامل و تبع سينمات إذا ما أُمسك وهو خارج من بوابتها وبيده سيجارة فرط ..مع ان السينما في حضارات كل الشعوب فن راق وطقس ثقافي يحترم..

واحدة من أعراف روّاد السينما أن سعر التذكرة وتوابعها يجب ان يتناسب طرديا مع حجم الزعل..فمثلاً اذا ظهرت نتيجة التوجيهي وتبين أن هذا الشاب راسب ، كان يحجز تذكرة ع اللوج ويشتري (باكيت دخان كاملاً وساندوتش وكولا وعلكة ومحارم)..اعتقاداً منه أنه يملك العذر الكافي وأن الوالد لن يسأل عن مصروفه العالي في هذا اليوم تحديداً والذي يندرج تحت بند تطيير زعل ...أما اذا كان سبب حضوره السينما بسبب هوشة مع الحجي أو خطبة فتاة في الحي..فإن المصروف يقتصر على نصف دينار ثمن بطاقة في الصالة السفلية والبقاء على لحم بطنه طوال العرض المتواصل..

وهنا تبدو لي مفارقة عجيبة بين السينما في أذهاننا والسينما في أذهان باقي الشعوب؛ حيث أن الشعب الأردني هو الشعب الوحيد في العالم الذي يلجأ للسينما في حالات تطيير الزعل وليس لتعظيم الانبساط ..

**

يبدو أنني أنحرفت كثيراً عن فكرة المقال، ما كنت أود قوله، ان واحدة من الهتافات الشائعة التي كانت تطلق عن ظهور مقطع جريء في الفيلم هي وضّح..وضّح..وضّح..وضّح وهي صيحات يطلقها الجمهور للقائم على وضع الشريط بتوضيح الصورة أكثر ليتجلّوا في المشهد..وغالباً ما كان يستجيب الرجل لهم...الكاتب الساخر في كتابة المقال اليومي يشبه الى حدّ بعيد ذلك الرجل الذي يشغّل السينما...عندما يتعرّض لفكرة أو موقف أو سياسة بجرأة وقوة ...يطالبه الجمهور دائماً بالتوضيح أكثر..الفرق الوحيد بين الاثنين أن الأول يستطيع أن يفعل ما يشاء وأن يوضّح أنى شاء..بينما الكاتب الساخر يخاف ان يحترق الفيلم وتحترق اصابعه جرّاء الوضوح الشديد..فيكتفي بترك غباش معقول يضمن حسن النية.

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## keana

رائع احمد الزعبي

احلى شي يتخمخم

----------


## عُبادة

دنيا وآخره

يقول المثل ''من طنطن..غنّى''..بمعنى ؛الذي ''يدوزن'' عوده خلف الكواليس لا بد ان يخرجه بعد قليل للجمهور مشدود الأوتار صحيح النغمات..

***

لا نأبه بكل ''اللفات والدورات'' التي ستصدر، ولن نقصر من صوتنا حتى لو كان هناك نية للنفي الخجول، أو تم النفي دون أن ندري..فالمعلومات التي دلفت علينا من سقف المكتب الدائم لمجلس النواب كفيلة أن تشعرنا بتأكيد الخبر أو اقترابه من التأكيد..

لقد أوصوا برفع راتب النائب الى 4500 دينار شهرياً..في هذه الظروف ''المطنقرة''،في حالة من شحّ الموارد، في ظل الركود العالمي، وتبخّر ''الكاش''، في سياسة ''اللهم نفسي التي باتت تطبقها الدول المانحة'' جاء النواب الأفاضل في هذا التوقيت ليوصوا بزيادة رواتبهم.

على هامش حالة الطوارىء الاقتصادية التي تتخذها أغنى وأثرى دول العالم مخزوناً وثروات..فكّر المجلس الدائم -الله يديمه فوق رؤوسنا - كيف ''سيبحبح'' السادة الزملاء ويوحّد ''الدخل'' بين الذين يملكون تقاعداً مع من سواهم!!..ناسين أو متناسين أننا لسنا في ''بروناي'' ولسنا في ''الكويت'' ولا في ''جزيرة الكنز''.. حتى نصرف لهم سنوياً قرابة 6 ملايين دينار بدل رواتب فقط..ناهيك عن السفرات والمياومات.

اعفاءات جمركية،تأشيرات حج،تحسين أوضاع، مقاعد جامعية،''حكّ لي تا أحكّ لك''..ورواتب مجزية..بهذا ''الكوليكشن'' يعتقد النواب أنهم قد ضمنوا الدنيا والآخرة..وعلى سيرة الدنيا والآخرة أختم مقالي وأقول: ''الهي ''يدبّركوا'' دنيا وآخرة''..يا رب حقق أمنيتي: ان اتابع حسابهم يوم الحساب في بث حي ومباشر.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

سدّ لكل قرية!

قبل أسابيع صرح احد الخبراء المائيين للصحف ما مساحته''نصف صفحة''تقريبا: : أنه حتى لو سقطت الأمطار بكثافة في شهر شباط فإن ذلك لن يفيد الموسم الزراعي بشيء، ولن يزيد من مخزون السدود..وبعد نزول الخير المغلف برحمة ربنا في هذين اليومين ،أكّد خبراء في وزارة الزراعة أن معدلات الأمطار تقارب معدلات العام الماضي والموسم الزراعي والمائي يبشّران بالخير..

لن اعلّق على ما قاله الخبير المائي - الأولاني- فرحمة ربنا أهم من كل خبراته وتوقعاته ..ما اريد قوله فقط ، ان الأمطار قد تهطل نتيجة العمل الصالح والدعاء ، لكن السدود والأحافير ووسائل جمعها لا يمكن أن تحفر وتشاد بالدعاء فقط، ولم نسمع في تاريخ أكثر الأقوام صلاحاً وتقوى أن وجدوا سدّاً قد شيّد فجأة نتيجة دعاء أحد الصالحين أو الأولياء..

بمعنى ، أن كمية الأمطار التي سقطت في الأيام الأربعة الماضية فقط، لو جمعت واستغلت ووجدت طريقها للسدود والآبار والأودية المغلقة لكفتنا عاماً كاملاً من شرب وزراعة وصناعة..كنت أنظر الى الأودية المسالة والشوارع الجارية - على عرضها - بحسرة وندم لأن أكثر من 95% من هذه المياه ستضيع دون أن تجد ''صحن جيولوجي'' يجمعها.. اذا كان الفاقد من المياه التي تجري في المواسير من 50 الى 70%، فما بالك تلك التي في الشعب والأودية؟؟.

كل عام ننفق ملايين الدنانير على المؤتمرات والدراسات وورشات العمل ونرجو كل الممولين والشركاء الاستراتيجيين لجر ما مقداره''ابريق وضوء'' من آخر المملكة الى العاصمة..بينما الذي يأتينا مصفى منقى من السماء الى سطوح بيوتنا نعجز عن جمعه ولمّه..ثم نتفاخر بوسائل الإعلام بأننا رابع أفقر دولة في العالم مائياً...''عفيه''!!.

الأمر لن يكلف الكثير - لو كنت مخطئاً ارجو أن يصححني أحدهم - لو تعاونت وزارة الأشغال مع وزارة البلديات ووزارة المياه، واستغلّوا اخفض منطقة جغرافية في كل قرية او قضاء او مدينة أو محافظة لبناء ''سدّ محلي'' وجمعنا فيها مياه الأمطار لحصلنا على اكتفاء ذاتي وأنعشنا الزراعة والشرب ..ولتأخذ القصة من الوقت ما تشاء..القصة تتعلق بالارداة فقط ، وليس بالقدرات أو بالوسائل.. فلو ظل الفراعنة بانتظار ''شريك استراتيجي'' مناسب لتمويل مشروع الأهرامات لما عرفنا ''خوفو ولا أبو الهول''..

***

باختصار، الجلوس بالمكاتب وشرب القهوة واستقبال الضيوف والتخطيط لورش العمل و''تسطير'' الاستراتيجيات..لن ترشح لنا ماءً.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

(لسانات وديمقراطية)

نهض أبو يحيى من مكانه، حرّك رأس''الصوبة'' قليلاً..مسح بإصبعه عن عداد''الكاز'' ليتأكد من سعتها.. ثم عاد مرحّباً بالضيوف..البعض جامله بجملة اعتيادية تطلق عادة في بداية الجلسات ''لويش درت الصوبة..الدنيا دافيه..فيش داعي الها؟؟''..طبعاً هذه الجملة تتكرر حتى لو كان الطقس في الخارج تحت الصفر.

''جوز فزّة'' الجالس تحت النافذة الغربية، أشار بيده طالباً بابعاد''الصوبة'' عنه،قال بصوت متقطّع وهو محمرّ الوجه لاهث الأنفاس، معرق الجبين نتيجة ارتفاع ضغطه  :Frown: يا بتطفوها.. يا هسع..بوخذ..حبة.. المدرّر)..فنصحه الجميع ان يأخذ حبّة المدرّر في الحالتين.

توالت عبارات التهنئة على يحيى مثل كرات التدريب، بينما كان يرد يحيى العبارات ببراعة وهمة عالية مثل حارس مرمى نشيط.

سأل ''جوز فزة'':- شو بي؟.

ابو يحيى: يحيى عقبال عند اولادك، اليوم ''ناقش''!!.

جوز فزة: شو ناقش؟!.

ابو يحيى: ناقش رسالة الماجستير..

جوز فزة: يا سيدي المهم ''الوفِق''!!.

استند ابن ''تركية'' قليلاً ليطفىء سيجارته في المطفأة المشتركة بينه وبين طايل..رمق يحيى بنصف عين سائلاً : عن شو كان ''لُب'' الرسالة؟.

يحيى: عن الديمقراطية في البلاد العربية واقع وتطلعات.

ابن تركية متفلسفاً: أيوه وعن شو بتسولف؟.

يحيى: بس ييجي العشا بتعرف الجواب لحالك!!.

لحظات ويحضر شلاش ''مشمّع'' الطعام، يفرشه بين المعازيم بهدوء وتركيز..ثم يتبعه عايش بسدر مملوء بزبادي اللبن.. يليهما أبو يحيى حاملاً بيديه مادة العشاء : صينية و''جاط'' من ''اللسانات واللغاليغ المقطعة يدوياً''..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

ودارت الأيام

يقولون إن نسب البطالة قد وصلت الى أرقام قياسية في الولايات المتحّدة ، وان الشباب الأمريكي بدأ يصيع في الشوارع بعد ان تم تسريحه من عمله، وثمّة مشاجرات يومية تندلع بين الآباء وأبنائهم وشتائم ثقيلة ،من عيار دوك هالداشر ..وتلفظ هكذا بالانجليزي: dashir dook had- ..

*** 

بما أن اقتصادنا قوي ومتين - بعون الله- لذا أتخيل المشهد بعد شهور كالآتي: طابور طويل على سفارتنا في واشنطن ، شباب أمريكي ببشرات مختلفة يحملون أوراقاً ثبوتية وشهادات مصدّقة وكشوف بنكية ويقفون بريبة وأمل لحين تقدّم الطابور خطوة واحدة ،ينادي شرطي من طاقة صغيرة في بوابة سوداء ضخمة جون السمايثة ..يهرول جون السمايثة / نسبة الى آل سميث ويتقدّم الطابور خطوة..يهمس مايكل الجوارجه بإذن زميله بيتر قائلاً: والله ما بدّي أهاجر..لولا ما قردنّي الحجّي ..

فيرد بيتر: اذا تيسّرت وفيزت لنا السفارة الأردنية. بتحلق للحجي و بتعيش لورد هناك..فيسأل مايكل من جديد: في شغل هناك بالأردن ؟..يرد بيتر بثقة: معامل البلوك زي الرز!! ..تزيد شهية مايكل الجوارجه في الحديث عن الهجرة الينا فيسأله : بأي ولاية عايش ابن خالتك دونالد ..فيرد الآخر وهو يطفىء السيجارة بعلبة الكولا بولاية أم القطين ..

ثم يطل الشرطي برأسه من جديد وينادي اليكس بني باول ..يهرول الشاب ثم يتقدّم الطابور خطوة..يسأله الشرطي قبل الدخول شو بقرب لك معالي كولن باول ..فيرد الصبي جوز خالتي ثم يمضي الى الكاونتر رقم 1 ..دقائق و تفتح البوابة ويصدر منها صريراً حاداً، ثم يخرج اليكس بني باول يبحث بين الواقفين عن فراطة دولار / يبدو ان الشباب لم يقصّروا بالتنكيد عليه كالعادة..

***

ترى كيف ستكون المقابلة في الداخل: بعد التأكّد من شهادات المتقدّم ،وكشف حسابه في البنك ، وتحصيله في هوشه معتمده على أكثر من 700 علامة فارقه بوجهه ..وإلمامه التام بكافة قوانين وأنظمة المجاحرة في الأردن ، والتأكد من اجادته بالعمل على البرامج التالية إكسر وونطوز .. تتم مقابلته شفهياً من قبل السيرجنت طايل، شو معني المصطلحات التالية : مدحمس، مطعمز، هبَدَ، دحبر، فعفط..ثم يطلب من مقدّم الطلب أن يهيجن فقرة لا تزيد عن خمسة سطور ليتأكد من سلامة لغته..وبعدها تجمع أوراقه في ملف ويعطي ورقة مراجعة بعد60 يوماً..

***

الله كريم ،أن تدرو الأيام ويقع جورج الدبليو - ما غيره- بين يدي في إحدى معاطات الجاج..

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

نفس المفعول

كلما ورد ذكر شخص يتمتّع بحُسن ''الملافظ'' أو آخر يوصف ''بدبش'' الكلام، كانت امي - اطال الله في عمرها- تذكر لي قصّة الضرّتين مع القاضي...

تقول القصة ان هناك ضرتين تقاضتا عند قاضي ''عينه كريمه''، الأولى لا تعرف للكلام حلاوة ولم تنطق بناعم اللفظ ابدا، اقتربت من القاضي ''الأعور'' بغلظة وشدة وقالت له بالحرف الواحد: '' هي يا قاضينا يا ''أعور''..انا جوزي بكرهني، وعيلتي بتكرهني ، وحارتي كلها بتكرهني شو اسوي؟..فقال لها صدقيني أنا أيضا مذ رأيتك ''كرهتك''!!.. اقتربت الثانية من القاضي : القت عليه التحية، ثم وقفت بتأدب وحشمة وقالت للقاضي: يا قاضي يا قاضينا ياللي بالحق ترضينا، أنا جوزي بحبني، وعيلتي بتحبني، وكل الحارة بتحبني ،شو اعمل؟..تشققت ابتسامة من على شفتي القاضي بعد ان تبخر غضبه من كلام الأولى وقال: صدقيني وانا أيضاَ أول ما شفتك حبيتك!!) الى هنا انتهت القصة..

كوندليزا رايس، وهيلاري كلينتون ..تماماً مثل الضرتين في المثال السابق، الأولى كانت تأتي الى شرقنا الأوسط ''المسخّم'' بمنتهى الفوقية والجلافة و''الدفاشة'' تعكّر امزجة الشعوب وتنفّذ ما تريد وتغادر والقلوب عليها ملأى...بينما هيلاري الآن تأتي الى شرقنا الأوسط''المسخّم'' بمنتهى التواضع والبشاشة، لا تعبث بأمزجة الشعوب، تنفّذ ما تريد وتغادر دون ان ''تلخبط'' نبض القلوب...

كوندليزا وهيلاري مثل الشوكلاته السوداء والبيضاء، نفس الطعم لكن اللون يختلف...وان أردت ان اسوق مثالاً أكثر واقعية فهما: مثل ''حبة الدواء'' وابرة العضل..طريقة التناول مختلفة لكن لهما نفس المفعول..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com




أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

(قحّة) اقتصادية

اضطجع على يمينه.. فور قيام المذيعة بالترحيب بأحد الخبراء الاقتصاديين الكبار، والبدء بسؤاله عن أسباب الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية،ومدى نجاح خطة أوباما في التخفيف من هذه الأزمة..ونتيجة هذه الأسئلة الطويلة والثقيلة والتي يعجز ''اوباما'' نفسه بالاجابة عنها ، مد أبو يحيى رجليه على طول الفرشة وكأنه ''أرخى'' اهتمامه تماماً ، أو أنه في طريقه ''للفسحلة'' الفكرية..

تنحنح الضيف كعادة المحللين الكبار وشكر المذيعة على الاستضافة ثم قال: ''في الحقيقة..''...عندها أشعل أبو يحيى سيجارة على عجل ثم ''طجّ'' الولاّعة على ظهر ''باكيت'' السجائر غضباً، متسائلاً بينه وبين نفسه لماذا يمهّد الاقتصاديون والساسة في كلامهم بعبارة ''في الحقيقة'' وهم أبعد الناس عنها؟؟..ثم سرح قليلاً بكلام المحلل، وبالسرد التاريخي لانهيار الاقتصاد وعلاقة ذلك بتسهيلات العقار الأمريكي، وعلاقة ذلك بسياسة الجمهوريين..جازماً هذا الاقتصادي الكبير أنه كان بالإمكان تلافي الأزمة لو تمت استشارة اقتصاديين أكفاء ''شرواه''.

وعندما سألت المذيعة الضيف عن تأثير الأزمة العالمية على الاقتصاد المحلّي.. وبدأ الضيف بهزّ رأسه نافياً.. ضبط ابو يحيى التلفاز على وضعية ''صامته''..ثم التفت إلى أم يحيى وهي تقوم ''بتزييت'' الصوبة سائلاً: أبو يحيى:هسّع ''القحّة'' عادة قديش بتقعد!.

أم يحيى: اذا بدون دواء اسبوع ،واذا بدوا عشرة ايام...لويش بتسأل؟.

أبو يحيى: شايفه هاظ الزلمة الي بحكي بالتلفزيون؟؟!!! أم يحيى : ماله؟.

أبو يحيى: ، حكيه زي دوا ''القحّة'' ، أخذت فيه ولا ما أخذت فيه ، ''الأزمة'' بتروح لحالها.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

مطلوب فوراً

مطلوب فوراً للعمل في السودان الشقيق:.

وزير أعلام صاحب شخصية مميزة ولغة عربية قوية، لتفنيد ادعاءات الولايات المتّحدة و''شلّتها''، لديه القدرة والكفاءة لادارة العملية الحربية باقتدار في حال حدوثها لا سمح الله..يشترط بالمتقدّم ان يستخدم مصطلحات عربية قديمة مثل ''العلوج''، ''الطراطير''..الخ، خبرة في عقد المؤتمرات الصحفية في مواقع القصف بما لا يقل عن سنتين.

وزير خارجية شاب:جاد، مثابر، يعمل بروح الفريق، يتحمّل فرار و''تملّص'' الأشقاء، يتمتع بطولة الروح، يحمل شهادة معتمدة من الجامعة العربية في توليف البيانات الختامية حتى لو لم يكن هناك قمم عربية، خبرة لا تقل عن 5 سنوات في الاجتماعات الطارئة.

مطلوب فلاح بسيط، قادر على اسقاط طائرة مروحية من بندقية ''ميم ون'' بشرط ان تسقط الطائرة في مرج أخضر.. يفضّل ممن لديهم خبرة بأسر طاقم ''المروحيات''.

مطلوب، مختص''وشاية''، خبرة في الدلالة السياسية، وتسليم الزعماء، على ان يكون خريج دولة ''عميلة''.

محللين استراتيجيين وعسكريين، لهم الخبرة الكافية في ''خرب البيوت'' والتحليلات ''المنيلة بستين نيلة''.

مطلوب أسرى من كلا الجنسين من كافة الأعمار : يشترط بالمتقدمين ان يكونوا ''شقر البشرة''..وعيونهم زرقاء لهم ملامح اجنبية وذلك لغايات التصوير...ملاحظة: الراتب حسب الكفاءة.

مطلوب شعوب تجيد المظاهرات المساندة..ولديها إلمام تام في استخدام التنديد والمسيرات الاحتجاجية والخطب الرنّانة..وذلك للعمل خارج السودان.

مطلوب ''نائحات'' حسنات المظهر ذوات خبرة، يلممن بمهارة ''اللطم'' على الخد، بما لا يقل عن 40 لطمة بالدقيقة..ويجدن استخدام برنامج''شق الثياب'' وتعفير الرؤوس...

مطلوب أمة تبيع صمتها مرة واحدة في العمر..وتشتري كرامتها..



ahmadalzoubi@hotmail.com


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

خاتم (كرز)

آذار شهر المرأة بامتياز،شهر الأم وشهر الأرض .. فيه تبدو نوّارة الكرز البيضاء ..مثل محبس في إصبع عروس..والشمس مرآة في يد صبية تنتظر فارسها.. والبيوت الدامعة طيناً في آخر شتوة ، كحل مسال على خد الزواريب..

كل عام أصنع آذاري العتيق على مهلي ،أضعه في قُلة الحنين ، في طاقة الوجوه الآفلة وأمشطه على ركبتي كما أشتهي ،كي استعيدني، أنا الولد الهزيل الممسك بثوب أمه، كمسافر ممسك بثوب الليل...

**

كانت الحارات أجمل، لأنها ابسط، فالذي يعمرها أناس طيبون،آباء حقيقيون ، وأمهات أصيلات،وجدّات طاعنات في الحكمة مثل بئر قديم هن ملك للجميع.. كان صياح الأولاد وقت الغروب ، وحواديث البنات على البوّابات دستور المساء.. كانت الحارات أجمل ، لأن حدودها من طين ، فمهما استطالت أو تجمّدت هو من جنس البشر ..

**

في آذاري العتيق.. قطيع أغنام يتحاور بالثغاء والأجراس قرب مداخل البيوت .. وأصوات الخراف الصغيرة ترحّب بطفولة الربيع، في آذاري العتيق عجوز تقتفي أثر الخبيزة و المرّار و الخرفيش عند مسيل قناة أو هضبة خجولة ..تحني ظهرها كلما وجدت (بيتاً) نظيفاً من نباتات الأرض..أو أغراها ساق عشبة مشبعٍ بالندى..

في آذاري العتيق ، أمهات مغرقات بطيبة القلب، يرعين أولادهن على سجادة العشب وينصبن سيقان الرضع منهم قرب سيقان الاقحوان.. وآباء غائبون ،مسافرون، كادحون، في خنادق الحدود، في معسكرات الجنود،في محاجر القرى البعيدة..لكنهم يعودون آخر النهار أو آخر الربيع...

في آذاري العتيق، فرشة صوف مدلاّة على عريشة منخفضة، ووسائد منشورة على سطح البيت، واحتراق بطىء .. بوري طويل يُستتاب من صاحب الدار قبل رحيل الشتاء..وعاشق مبتدئ يقتنص شمس آذار الملونة لتخرج جارته في عمل منزلي..

في آذاري العتيق صوت عصافير الدوري العائدة من رحلة السهل ، وشدو يغرغر بماء شفاف ، شربته هناك..من عينٍ قريبة أو من كف صخرة..

في آذاري العتيق لا يزال يطنّ فوق رأسي صوت جناحي دبّور ..وأزيز نحلة وهي تنشل الرحيق من بئر وردة ، وطفلة زرعت في شعرها زهرة مشمش لعلها تثمر حبيبا..في آذاري العتيق رائحة تشبه الغروب ،تشبه ضيق الدروب، وتشبه رائحة دحنونة فركتها بأصابعي ذات طفولة غيورة...

آذاري العتيق كم تشبهني...



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

الرجل الأخضر

بصراحة أتمنى في هذه الأيام أن ''اتلبّس'' قضية ''محرزة'' بشرط الا يقل الحكم فيها عن شهر..أريدها قضية شائكة يقوم عليها خصم لئيم لا يغفر ولا يسامح، ويفضّل ممن لا يقبلون بتعويض أو يلينون لكلام الوجهاء أبدا..أريد أن اقضي المدّة بالتمام والكمال في أحد السجون المحترمة، لا حبّاً في الشهرة أو النضال، بل هروب من ''الخبّيزة''.

منذ اليوم الأول من شهر آذار، والخبّيزة''كبس'' فوق رأسي، التفت يميناً فأجد ضمّة خبيزة، التفت يساراً فأجد ضمة خبيزة أخرى،''أكوّع'' فأجد شريكي في الوسادة ''كيس خبيزة''،في الحسبة، بين يدي النساء، على ''البكمات'' المكشوفة، على بسطات الشوارع، أرطال من الخبيزة الطازجة....ترى لما كل هذا التطرّف في ''الحوس''؟.

أغيب عشر ساعات عن البيت وأعود ''هبيان'' من الجوع لأجد أم العيال تفاجئني بصحن خبيزة ''على مدّ عيني والنظر''،أموت عطشاً في الليل أفتح الثلاجة فأفزع من ملامح صحن كشر من ذات ألعشبه ..يجلس في أعلى طبقة مثل مدير ''متسلّط''..فأغلقها وأنام بعطشي.

بالأمس أوقفتني احدى الجارات، طالبة منّي أن أوصل أمانة لأمي..مكوّنة من ربطة خبيزة بحجم خصر محمود صايمة..قلت للجارة العزيزة ''اسمعي يا حجّة انت عزيزة علي وبمقام الوالدة ..لو تطلبين منّي أن أوصل ''تهريبة حشيش'' للحجة لا مانع لدي، أما أن أحمل هذه النبته فاعذريني''..وغادرت دون ان اسمع اجابتها. لكثرة ما تناولت الخبيزة هذا الشهر..صرت اشعر بأني الرجل الأخضر الحقيقي..أو أني الأمين العام المساعد في جماعة السلام الأخضر..بل اعتقد ان اسمي سيصبح أكثر منطقية وانسجاماً مع الخبيزة،لو استبدلته بJ''اخضر حسن الزعبي''.. 



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com




أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

(أقاليم) يا قلب العنا

اذا ما مضت الحكومة قدماً - بعد عمر طويل - في مشروع الأقاليم الشهير فإن هناك تغييرات كثيرة ستطرأ على المفاهيم المتعارف عليها بين الناس..

مثلاً سينسف مصطلح ''الشمالات'' والذي عادة ما يطلق على أهل الشمال، وسيستبدل''باليرامكة'' نسبة الى اقليم اليرموك الذي تنوي الحكومة اطلاقة على اقليم الشمال..كما سينسف مصطلح ''جنوبي'' للدلالة على الشحص القادم من الجنوب ويستبدل ''بالموائته'' نسبة إلى إقليم مؤتة والذي سيضم محافظات الجنوب..أما أبناء الوسط ومادبا فسيطلق عليهم ''الرغادنة'' وسينضمّون قسراً الى القطبين الشمالي والجنوبي في التنافس في ''المونة'' ومنفعة الأقربين والنفوذ..

قلنا أن هناك مفاهيم كثيرة ستتغير بعد ظهور الأقاليم الى الوجود: فمثلاً لن تبقى صفة''إقليمي'' تصنف في خانة الاتهام أو العنصرية..على العكس ستصبح هذه الكلمة مهضومة وتعني أن الرجل ''إقليمي'':اي أنه رجل مخلص ومنتم..تماماً مثل كلمة ''وطني''.

كما أن عبارة ''شايفك متأقلم''..لن تعود تعني ''انّي أراك منسجماً''..على العكس تماماً..فقد تعني '' أني أراك تتكلم باسم أهل الإقليم''..أو ''شايفك بتشد ع ''آباطك'' أكثر من اللازم من اجل الإقليم''..



***



لكن في نفس الوقت، أخشى أن تفرز لنا قصة الأقاليم هذه مشاكل ليست بالحسبان، مثلاً: كأن يتزمّت بعض الآباء في تزويج بناتهم لأبناء الأقاليم الأخرى..مبررين أسبابهم بأنه لا يوجد لديه ''بنات تتزوج خارج الإقليم''..أو قد تفسخ خطوبة شابين متحابين لأنهما من اقليمين مختلفين كأن يقول لها: ''حبيبتي من هون وطالع انا من اقليم وانت من إقليم''..



***



جانب آخر، سمعنا أنه سيكون لكل اقليم مجلسه المنتخب، مما يعني أن هناك نوّاب أقاليم..وبالتالي امتيازات نيابية جديدة على مستوى الاقليم، حج، اعفاءات، مقاعد جامعية، رواتب محسنة، غير تلك التي على مستوى المملكة..وعليه سيصبح لكل فرد من أفراد المجتمع ''نائب خصّ نصّ'' مثل القرين يرافقه ليل نهار في السيئة والحسنة..ويمص دمه في السيئة والحسنة ايضاَ..



*** 



تبقى الايجابية الأبرز من وجهة نظري في مسألة الأقاليم : أن هناك توفيراً ملحوظاً سيطرأ على انتاج الإغنية الأردنية فبدلاً من سرد كل المحافظات في الأغاني الوطنية من باب رفع العتب.. يستطيع المطرب أن ''يطرش'' الثلاث أقاليم على نفس واحد وفي كوبليه قصير..

ولا بأس من اعادة توزيع اغنية مقادير لطلال مداح لتصبح: أقاليم يا قلب العنا..أقاليم..واعتمادها نشيداً خاصاً للمشروع.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com






أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

مرحباً بالصداع

هناك قصة لزكريا تامر تحكي عن طفل ولد من غير رأس اسمه فارس المواز:- بعد ان غسلت الداية يديها وتخالصت إطراف الصبي من أطراف الأم تبيّن ان فارس من غير رأس، بكت أمه في حينها وناحت طويلاً فكيف لمن يولد من غير رأس أن يعيش؟ واندهش - لغرابة القصة - الطبيب والزوّار والمحاسب، وحزن الأب والجيران والأقارب،وانتظروا جميعاً منية الوليد مع كل تكة عقرب. وعلى غير المتوقّع عاش فارس حياة طويلة..لكنه لا يسمع ولا يرى ولا يتكلم..

ملّ فارس ''منزوع الرأس'' وحدته وبدأ بانتظار ولادة امرأة من غير رأس أيضاَ ليتزوّجها آملاً بإنتاج نوع جديد من البشر وظل ينتظر!!..هكذا تهكّم القاص زكريا تامر وهكذا انتهت قصته.

لكن فارس المواز أصبح حقيقة..لقد تزوّج الرجل من امرأة - مثله - من غير رأس كما تتزوج الحكومات شعوبها،راضياَ بفقدان أربعة أخماس حواسه،لم يسمعها ولم تسمعه، لم يناقشها ولم تناقشه، لم يرها ولم تره، ومع ذلك أنجبوا بنين وبنات بالجملة، فأصبحوا قبيلة،وأصبحوا مدينة، وأصبحوا شعبا، وأصبحوا أمة..

لا تتفاجأوا إن قلت لكم أن البعض يريد من ابناء الصحافة.. أحفاداً لفارس المواز..أقلاماً بلا رؤوس، وكتاباً بلا رؤوس..لا يرون، لا يسمعون، ولا يتكلّمون، وبالتالي : لا يصدعون..ولا ''يفعطون''..

***



لن نكون من أحفاد فارس مهما كان الثمن..ومرحباً بالصداع.







ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

(منقوع) التماسيح

قبل أيّام كتب الزميل والصديق د.حسين محادين مقالاً مهمّاً عن تعزيز ثقافة الاستقالة في عقلية المسؤول في بلدنا..والتي - وبكل أسف - ما تزال غائبة وخجولة و''فضيحة'' في نظر الكثيرين منهم..

لقد فتح لي مقال الزميل محادين جراب الأسئلة الكبيرة..فما فائدة ''الكرسي'' ان لم أجلس عليه بكرامة، لماذا لا يستقيل كل من يشعر انه قصّر في علاج قضية ما، أو فشل في تنفيذ سياسة ما؟ أو طالته تهمة ما؟ متّخذاً منها أسهل وأسلم طريقة للتعبير عن الاعتراف بالخطأ..و لماذا لا يستقيل كل من وقف على ظلم أو شاهد ''منكراً وطنياً، أو لاحظ ما يضر بمصلحة الوطن والمواطن، كأسهل وأسلم طريقة أيضا للتعبير عن الاحتجاج الناعم وإراحة الضمير وخدمة الوطن.

منذ ايام.. تلوّث نهر اليرموك، بعد أن دلق الجانب (الإسرائيلي) مياه وفضلات بحيرات تربية الأسماك والتماسيح في مياه شربنا..وكالعادة نقاط الرقابة المتطورة، وأجهزة الإنذار الفريدة في دول الشرق الأوسط، وماكينات الكشف المبكّر..كانت معطلة في لحظة التلوّث، ولولا حاسة الشم القوية التي يتمتع بها موظفو سلطة وادي الأردن.. لشرب أهل عمّان ''منقوع التماسيح''..و''مياه مصارف'' المزارع الإسرائيلية!!..علماً انه الى هذه اللحظة هناك سجالات ''نفي وتأكيد''..واختلاف بين الخبراء حول الأماكن التي وصل اليها التلوث وهل تمّت السيطرة عليه أم لا؟.

طيب، لماذا لا يستقيل المسؤول عن نقاط الرقابة المتطورة، وتعطّل أجهزة الانذار الفريدة، و''تلبّك'' أدوات الكشف المبكّر..التي تواطأت جميعها مع التلوّث؟..

استقيلوا؛ فبعض ضروب ''الاستقالة''..''استقامة''.







ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

في فمي ماء

لدينا في الموروث الشعبي فوبيا هائلة من الماء بشكل عام، ومن الماء الراكد بشكل خاص، حتى دخل هذا الخوف المبالغ فيه في الأمثال والحكم الشعبية بصورة سلبية مثل: لا تخافوا غير من الميّ الراكدة ، ميه من تحت تبن.. وذلك عند التحذير من شخص هادىء الطباع مسالم الملامح خبيث النوايا والخفايا ، وكذلك المثل القائل: ماشية المي من تحتي ومش داري للإشارة الى الطيبة والسذاجة لمن جرت من ورائه الأحداث دون ان يشعر.

*** 

أذكر أن أول رحلة مدرسية قمنا بها في مدرسة ابن عربي الابتدائية كانت الى سدّ زقلاب ..لم تنم العائلة بجميع أفرادها عشية الرحلة خوفاً من وقوعي في سدّ زقلاب ..بصراحة لا يلامون، فاسم السدّ بحد ذاته يثير الذعر في الأفئدة، فهو يوحي بالزقلبة والوقوع غزّ في مائه العميق...أخي الأكبر كان يقبّلني كل دقيقة دون مبرّر للتقبيل - من وجهة نظري على الأقل- ثم اكتشفت لاحقاً أنه يتودّع منّي ..كلما أحضرت غرضاَ ووضعته في الحقيبة ..يقترب منّي ويقبّلني ..اذا ما حضرت علبة طون ، يقترب مني ويقبّلني، ليمونة صغيرة ، مفتاح علب: يقترب مني ويقبلني، سكين ،3 حبات برتقال يقترب مني ويقبّلني ..أما أخي الأوسط فقد اشترى لي ب 10قروش قضامة مملحة ودسّها على مرأى من الجميع في حقيبة الرحلة بملامح حزينة..واكتفت إحدى الأخوات بالبكاء الصامت وهي تكفّ لي بنطال الرحلة بخيط أسود طويل ...أمّا أمي فكان قلبها ناقزها من الرحلة منذ أن أخذت موافقة ولي الأمر..وظلّت تسبّح بمسبحتها المئوية دون تعليق طيلة تلك الليلة..ثم تقول بصوت مرتفع كل خمس دقائق لا اله الاّ الله ومحمّد رسول الله ..وبعد أن تختم مسبحتها كانت تفركها بيديها وتحذّرني للمرّة الألف يُمّه لا تقرّب ع المي.. في دوّايات..والمي هناك بتشرق شرق فأهزّ رأسي موافقاً - فكلمة تشرق شرق- يعني أن الدوّاية قد تمدّ يدها وتتناولني وأنا على الضفة الأخرى. ثم كانت ترجوني ليطمئن قلبها.. برضاي عليك ما تنزل من الباص ..فأهز رأسي وأرخي شفتي لأثبت أني موافق على الرجاء وصادق النيّة..

لا أخفيكم أن الجو العام كان يدبّ الرعب في قلبي..فحدس الجميع يدلّ على أنّي سأغرق لا محالة..رغم أني أخاف من جريان الحنفية..ومن النظر في خزّان الدار..بل بتّ أعيش دور الغريق كما يجب..فوضعت في جيبي ورقة مكتوب بها اسمي واسم الوالد ورقم التليفون، وديَنْي الذي في عنق أخي محمود والبالغ 30 قرشاً..في حال تمت عملية غرقي بنجاح..وبحثت في عتمة الدار عن تيوب عرباية لأضعه في حقيبتي علّي احتاجه في حال شرقني ماء السدّ وانجررت الى أعماقه..

في الصباح الباكر قام المعلّم بتعليق كراتين مستطيلة على الزجاج الأمامي والخلفي مكتوب عليه رحلة مدرسية، لمدرسة ابن عربي الابتدائية للبنين الصفوف رابع أ و ب و ج الى سد زقلاب..ثم توجّهنا الى السد..

عند الوصول، لم أنزل من الباص بتاتاً رغم انه متوقّف على مسافة 500متر من السدّ، وبقيت أتفرج على الماء الراكد المسالم كجفن طفل من الشباك..بالمناسبة لم اكن الوحيد الذي لديه فوبيا من الماء.. خالد الجاجة أيضا خلع ملابسه كلها وكأنه يتهيأ للسباحة ، ثم توجه الى الكرسي الخلفي وجلس بشورت رياضة أزرق وفتح علبة سردين ..

** 

ما عليكم..لقد اكتشفت مؤخراً أن حياتي جزيرة يحيطها الماء من كل الجهات:- ففي طفولتي: في عقلي الباطن ماء ..

وفي رجولتي:عطش للحق.. وفي فمي ماء ..

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## زهره التوليب

مقال حزين ..
شكرا عباده على جهودك

----------


## غسان

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

> مقال حزين ..
> شكرا عباده على جهودك





> 



شكرا لمروركم :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

كوليسـترول

من باب ''الفنطزة'' لا أكثر،وبتصرف أقرب الى الترف الصحّي، ''تيّست'' قبل أيّام ذهبت الى مختبر طبي لإجراء فحوصات عامة للإطمئنان على هذه الماكنة المختبئة تحت جلدي... فتبيّن أن نسبة الكوليسترول لدي- شأني شأن 5 ملايين أردني - تساوي 3 اضعاف المعدل الطبيعي بينما الدهون الثلاثية تفوق الأربعة اضعاف بقليل... ونصحتني الطبيبة المختصة بضرورة المشي نصف ساعة يومياً،مع ضروة مقاطعة المنتجات الدهنية مثل البيض والرؤوس والمعاليق والمناسف وقرص العجة وغيرها من أطايب الطعام.

لبست ما تيسّر لي من ملابس رياضية واتجهت شرقاً نحو الخلاء حيث السهول والمناطق الزراعية..في أول دقيقة من المشي السريع توقّف قربي أحد المعارف وفتح باب السيارة الأمامي وهزّ رأسه بتكرّم: '' اطلع تا اوصلك!''..فاعتذرت له عن الركوب وقلت انّي أتقصّد المشي لتخفيف الوزن والخلاص من الكوليسترول..فشدّني من سترتي الرياضية وقال لي : عليّ الحرام غير تطلع!!..فجاوبته باستفزاز: عليّ الحرام ما انا طالع!!..وهم الرجل بفك حزام الأمان والنزول اليّ ليجبرني بالقوة على الركوب ..فركضت هارباً وكان ذلك أول تمرين رياضي حقيقي في برنامج المشي..وقبل أن اتوارى عن أنظار ذلك الرجل، رنّ هاتفي الخلوي ..تكلّمت وأنا ألهث..قال لي المتّصل : خير شو في، أخوي شافك تركض؟..قلت له: أني أقوم ببعض الرياضة..فزفر زفرة ارتياح بعد ان رفعت قلبه الذي سقط على حد تعبيره واتهمني ''بالولدنة''..قرّرت بعد اتصال الأخير أن أعود للمشي فهو يناسب وقاري أكثر ويبعد الهلع عن قلوب الناس ..وفجأة ظهر صاحب السيارة الأول الذي كان يريد توصيلي بالقوة وبدأ بالدوران في ذات المنطقة مفتشاً عني ..فاختبات بكرم زيتون الى ان فقد الرجل أثري..خرجت من الكرم متسللاّ..فصادفني شيخ جليل وسألني قبل ان القي عليه التحية : بدّك تشتري ولا تبيع!! قلت له: ان الكرم ليس لي ..وأنا مجرّد شخص لذت به لقضاء حاجة..فلم يصدّفني وقال : بحياة ابوك بقدّيش اشتريته!! تركت الرجل وأكملت طريقي دون أن أجيبه ..رسالة نصية قصيرة وصلتني على بعد 150 متراً من المشي تقول : وين مشرّق؟..فأجبت باني اعمل رياضة للتخلص من الكوليسترول والدهون الثلاثية..أغلقت هاتفي كي لا يلهيني عن المشي شيء..اعترضني صبي أسمر في طريقي الطويل وقال: ''بتدور ع زغاليل ''؟؟..قلت له: لا، انا أمشي للتخلص من الكوليسترول!! قال الصبي : بقول لك ابوي في عندنا زغاليل بدون كوليسترول!!..تجاهلت الصبي وانحنيت بطريق ترابي ليوصلني الى بيتي بعد ان فشلت في أول نص ساعة رياضة..دخلت البيت فوجدت جاراً لا يربطني به اي خيط تواصل، وقريبا لا يحبني ولا أحبه على الأطلاق، و''حجّة'' من معارف أمي البعيدات ..سلّمت عالحضور..واكتشفت ان الجميع حضروا بوقت واحد ليعرفوا : وين كنت مشرّق؟..

***

انا امام خيارين: اما ان اترك المشي،و ''انجلط'' بسبب الكوليسترول العالي..او ان أمشي و''انجلط'' بسبب فضول الناس.





ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## keana

[QUOTE=shatnawi_king_CS;220095]كوليسـترول

من باب ''الفنطزة'' لا أكثر،وبتصرف أقرب الى الترف الصحّي، ''تيّست'' قبل أيّام ذهبت الى مختبر طبي لإجراء فحوصات عامة للإطمئنان على هذه الماكنة المختبئة تحت جلدي... فتبيّن أن نسبة الكوليسترول لدي- شأني شأن 5 ملايين أردني - تساوي 3 اضعاف المعدل الطبيعي بينما الدهون الثلاثية تفوق الأربعة اضعاف بقليل... ونصحتني الطبيبة المختصة بضرورة المشي نصف ساعة يومياً،مع ضروة مقاطعة المنتجات الدهنية مثل البيض والرؤوس والمعاليق والمناسف وقرص العجة وغيرها من أطايب الطعام.

لبست ما تيسّر لي من ملابس رياضية واتجهت شرقاً نحو الخلاء حيث السهول والمناطق الزراعية..في أول دقيقة من المشي السريع توقّف قربي أحد المعارف وفتح باب السيارة الأمامي وهزّ رأسه بتكرّم: '' اطلع تا اوصلك!''..فاعتذرت له عن الركوب وقلت انّي أتقصّد المشي لتخفيف الوزن والخلاص من الكوليسترول..فشدّني من سترتي الرياضية وقال لي : عليّ الحرام غير تطلع!!..فجاوبته باستفزاز: عليّ الحرام ما انا طالع!!..وهم الرجل بفك حزام الأمان والنزول اليّ ليجبرني بالقوة على الركوب ..فركضت هارباً وكان ذلك أول تمرين رياضي حقيقي في برنامج المشي..وقبل أن اتوارى عن أنظار ذلك الرجل، رنّ هاتفي الخلوي ..تكلّمت وأنا ألهث..قال لي المتّصل : خير شو في، أخوي شافك تركض؟..قلت له: أني أقوم ببعض الرياضة..فزفر زفرة ارتياح بعد ان رفعت قلبه الذي سقط على حد تعبيره واتهمني ''بالولدنة''..قرّرت بعد اتصال الأخير أن أعود للمشي فهو يناسب وقاري أكثر ويبعد الهلع عن قلوب الناس ..وفجأة ظهر صاحب السيارة الأول الذي كان يريد توصيلي بالقوة وبدأ بالدوران في ذات المنطقة مفتشاً عني ..فاختبات بكرم زيتون الى ان فقد الرجل أثري..خرجت من الكرم متسللاّ..فصادفني شيخ جليل وسألني قبل ان القي عليه التحية : بدّك تشتري ولا تبيع!! قلت له: ان الكرم ليس لي ..وأنا مجرّد شخص لذت به لقضاء حاجة..فلم يصدّفني وقال : بحياة ابوك بقدّيش اشتريته!! تركت الرجل وأكملت طريقي دون أن أجيبه ..رسالة نصية قصيرة وصلتني على بعد 150 متراً من المشي تقول : وين مشرّق؟..فأجبت باني اعمل رياضة للتخلص من الكوليسترول والدهون الثلاثية..أغلقت هاتفي كي لا يلهيني عن المشي شيء..اعترضني صبي أسمر في طريقي الطويل وقال: ''بتدور ع زغاليل ''؟؟..قلت له: لا، انا أمشي للتخلص من الكوليسترول!! قال الصبي : بقول لك ابوي في عندنا زغاليل بدون كوليسترول!!..تجاهلت الصبي وانحنيت بطريق ترابي ليوصلني الى بيتي بعد ان فشلت في أول نص ساعة رياضة..دخلت البيت فوجدت جاراً لا يربطني به اي خيط تواصل، وقريبا لا يحبني ولا أحبه على الأطلاق، و''حجّة'' من معارف أمي البعيدات ..سلّمت عالحضور..واكتشفت ان الجميع حضروا بوقت واحد ليعرفوا : وين كنت مشرّق؟..

***

انا امام خيارين: اما ان اترك المشي،و ''انجلط'' بسبب الكوليسترول العالي..او ان أمشي و''انجلط'' بسبب فضول الناس.





ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com








عنجد خيال عليه الفاظ 
بتموت ضحك 
كتير بحب مقالاته لانها بتجنن وبتحكي عن حال العالم وعن الحال الي نحنا عايشينها
انا عندي كتاب اله اكتر من مره قراته ومتل  هيك بموت ضحك

----------


## عُبادة

عن (القمة)

نشأ خلاف بين بعض وزراء الخارجية العرب قبيل القمة الأخيرة حول ما إذا ستبقى المبادرة العربية على (الطاولة) إلى الأبد أم انها سترفع بعد فترة عنها..

وتناسوا أخواننا المجتمعون: أنه قبل الحديث عن المبادرة ومدة بقائها على (الطاولة) يجب أن يتساءلوا ''أين هي الطاولة؟؟''..

*** 

بمحض الصدفة مات الفنان ناجي جبر''ابو عنتر'' في نفس يوم انعقاد القمّة العربية ، وكأنني سمعت همس حدسي يقول: ''لقد رحل زمن ''العنتريات'' العربية والحقبة'' القبضاية'' ..

*** 

في القمم السابقة كانوا يتحدّثون عن فلسطين البلد والوطن والجسد المحتل ، الآن اختصروا القضية الى ''غزة'' ونسوا الباقي ، في القمّة القادمة سيتحدثون عن وحدة حي الزيتون ، ثم عن بناية رقم 242، ثم عن الشقة رقم 5,.ثم عن غرفة النوم التي يخلد بها الضمير العربي.

***

زعيم جزر القمر طالب الدول العربية بمساعدته في استرجاع جزيرة قد اغتصبتها فرنسا..فسجّلوا طلبه على ذيل الحمام البرّي..تحت قائمة فلسطين والعراق ولواء الاسكندرونة وجزر ابو موسى وطنب الكبرى والصغرى .

***

كلما أطلقوا عنواناً للقمة عمل ضدّها: قمة التضامن كانت قمة التشرذم، وقمة المبادرة كانت قمة ''المغادرة'' حيث غادرها مجموعة من الزعماء ، وفي قمة المصالحة الأخيرة..كادت ان تكون قمة ''المباطحة''..ربنا يستر من العنوان القادم .



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

(مالناش حظ)

''اللي ماله حظ لا يتعب ولا يشقى''...شعار يجب أن يرفعه الأردنيون عالياً في جميع تعاملاتهم العربية : بدءاً من السياسة وانتهاء بالرياضة ومعسكرات الكشّافة.

لم تسقط سهواً،ولم تكن عابرة على الإطلاق، لقد لاحظتها عشرات المرّات في أحاديثهم التلفزيونية وفي أكثر من مناسبة: عندما يسأل محلل سياسي أو دبلوماسي عربي عن دور الدول العربية في القمم او في أي قضية أخرى، يذكر المتحدث دور مصر والسعودية ثم يقفز عنا و يتطرق الى دور سوريا وقطر ولبنان وفلسطين والامارات..ثم يصل الى موريتانيا والصومال ولا يذكرنا...مع أننا لم نغضب يوماً شقيقا، أو نفتعل نزاعاً مع أحد، أو نعرقل إجماعاً لأحد،أو ''نفركش'' قمة،مهما صغرت أو تواضعت : ''الاّ أنه باختصار مالناش حظ''.

ليس فقط على صعيد السياسة، حتى على صعيد المساعدات الإنسانية، تسيّر الأردن، مئات القوافل الى معظم مناطق العالم،ونكون الأكثر وقوفاً مع أشقاء الدم والإنسانية أينما كانوا في فلسطين وفي العراق وفي أفغانستان وفي كوسوفو..ومع ذلك، يخرج الناطق باسم تلك الدولة ويشكر الناس على وقفتهم : يشكر مصر والسعودية.. ثم يقفز عنا ويشكر سوريا والإمارات وقطر والبحرين وزمبابوي على جهودهم الخيرة وعلى مواقفهم الرائعة وينسانا :Frown:  وهذا لا يمكن تفسيره الاّ بنظرية: مالناش حظ)..

يأتي الى الأردن فنّان مغمور مقذوف من أبواب العواصم :،ندلّله، نلّمعه، نفتح له أبواب الشهرة، ونقدّم له مفتاح النجاح على أكفّنا..وبعد ان يصبح نجماً مشهوراً على مستوى الوطن العربي، وفي أول لقاء فضائي له :يشكر القاهرة ودمشق وبيروت ودبي لأنها قدّمته ويحتفظ مع كل عاصمة ذكرى جميلة، ثم يأمل بالغناء في تونس، وأبها، وبنغازي..وينسانا: '' مالناش حظ''.

حتى على مستوى الورشات واللقاءات الأدبية: يذكرون أدباء مصر ويذكرون مؤلفاتهم..ويعرّجون على الأدب المغربي ويذكرون أعلامهم، ثم يقفزون الى سوريا ولبنان وفلسطين والخليج..وينسونا..(ما لناش حظ)..

في الطبخ، في الرياضة، في الصحة، في التعليم، في المناخ والطقس،في لقاءات الجاليات العربية..يذكرون كل الجنسيات، جنسية تنطح جنسية..وينسونا :''مالناش حظ''..

***

لكن برغم كل ما سبق، سنظل نتعطّر بحروف الأردن العظيم و نحن نغنّي: ''في حجم بعض الورد الاّ انه لك شوكة ردّت الى الشرق الصبا''..







ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

شكر وتقدير

أصبحت موضة، عند قيام مسؤول بزيارة منطقة ما وتفقّده بعض المشاريع الخدمية او اطلاع الأهالي على خطط مؤسسته أو عندما يحل قضية عالقة هي اصلاً من اختصاص وظيفته، يقوم اعضاء المجلس البلدي أو وجهاء العشائر في اليوم التالي و''يمعطون'' الوزير أو المسؤول شكر وتقدير في الجرائد المحلية بمساحة نصف صفحة محشوة بكلمات الشكر والعرفان الدسمة..ومن ثم الإشادة برجولته، وبرؤياه الثاقبة، ومواقفه النبيلة التي تعبّر عن أصله الكريم، ثم يتطرقون لامتداح ابتسامته التي لا تغيب عن وجهه ''المدوّر''، ومن ثم سرد مآثره العظيمة والتودد له بشكل محزن ومثير للشفقة ..وكأن الرجل قادم من كوكب آخر أو أنه متصدّق عليهم من ماله الخاص أو يخصّهم دون سواهم بوقته الثمين، مع ان ما يقوم به هو جزء يسير من واجبه الكبير،فوظيفته الأولى خدمة الوطن والمواطن بهمّة وإخلاص، فلا مكان ''للتمنن'' والتفضّل بين المسؤول المواطن.. وغير ذلك يكون ثمة خلل في ذهنية صاحب المنصب أو ذهنية ابن البلد.

قبل حين، قرأت ثلاثة إعلانات كبيرة''كلّفت الآلاف'' هدفها الشكر والتقدير والعرفان لثلاثة مسؤولين بعد قيامهم بواجبهم الروتيني في حل قضايا الناس ..و''انصهرت'' خجلاً في ثيابي عندما قرأت كمّ المديح والتعظيم الذي انهال عليهم.

فقد وصف أحد إعلانات الشكر أحد المسؤولين بانه :''رجل المواقف، والكلمة الصادقة،والأنموذج المميز في العطاء والعمل الميداني،عندما تكرم ووافق على لقائه بالفعاليات الشعبية والاستماع لمطالبهم والاستجابة لحلها وتذليل كافة الصعاب بصدقية وإخلاص، ويقول الاعلان : تكرّم معاليه بتقديم الدعم المالي- مع انه مال الحكومة وليس ماله الخاص- لتنفيذ المشاريع الانمائية والخدمية وتوفير الآليات وتطوير وتحسين واقع الخدمات المقدّمة في منطقة كذا'' ...

وفي اعلان آخر يشكر أحدهم مسؤولا آخر ويقول: '' يتقدم فلان بجزيل الشكر والعرفان للجهود المضنية والمتابعة اليومية الحثيثة..ثم يعود في جزء آخر من الاعلان ويصف المسؤول أنه شمل مؤسسته ''بالعين الحثيثة'' ايضاَ..وعندما قرأت سبب الإعلان وجدت إن ما قام به من أبسط واجباته التي يجب ان يؤديها ''فحزنت أكثر''.

وفي اعلان ثالث وصفوا المسؤول بأنه ''فارس الكلمة'' وفي اعلان رابع وصفوا آخر بأنه ''فارس كرم''..الخ من النفاق الاجتماعي الذي يرجعنا للوراء الف عام..

نتساءل أين الحكومة من منع هذه الاعلانات لما فيها تشويه للغرض الذي جيء بالمسؤول من أجله..هل كل زيارة تفقدية يجب أن يتبعها ''إعلان'' شكر وتقدير بمساحة صفحة؟ هل كل مسألة روتينية تحتاج الى حل، لا بد أن تغلّف بقصيدة نبطية ''ننبطه'' إياها؟؟..

المسألة بسيطة: ممنوع لأي مؤسسة حكومية او شبه حكومية أن تنشر اعلان شكر و تقدير لأي مسؤول كان وذلك لأنه يقع في نطاق واجبه.

***

''غطيني يا كرمة العلي..ما فيش فايده..''.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

طوّل عودك واحرث

كان ''للختيارية'' حكمة في التصرف، وطريقة لاذعة في البوح عن النصيحة نفتقدها تماماً أو على الأقل لا نتقنها الآن.

لقد كانوا يعبّرون عن بركان غضبهم وزفرات رفضهم بكلمات قليلة يلقونها برمزية على مسامع الشخص المعني، فإن سمعها وتأثر فلا بدّ له أن يقوّم سلوكه ويصحح خطأه..واذا سمعها و''غرش'' فسيتأكدون بأن السيف لن ينفع مع هذا الشخص، لأن الكلام لم يجدِ معه.

مثلاً اذا رأوا طالب توجيهي''ميصعجي''،لا يجرؤ أحد على محاسبته، كثير السهر، يصرف دونما حساب، ويخطىء دونما عقاب..كانوا يطلقون زفرة حارة ويقولون على مسامعه :''طوّل عودك واحرث يابا!!''..أي افعل ما شئت ما دمنا لا نجرؤ على محاسبتك..طوّل عودك واحرث: كانت أيضاَ تطلق على كل من يسرف من مال غيره أو يتمادى في حريته أو سلطته أو نفوذه دون رادع أو رقيب أو حسيب.

***

تذكّرت هذه المقولة العميقة المشبعة بالعجز: عندما قرأت عن موظف في مؤسسة خدمية كبرى، عاد مؤخراً من أمريكا في جولة لجلب الاستثمارات الى الأردن وقد صرف له 14 الف دينار كمصاريف نثرية عدا قيمة المياومات التي صرفت له قبل ان ''يتسهّل''.

طوّل عودك واحرث: خبر في ''منبر الرأي'' الاليكتروني يقول أن حفلاً فنياً أشرفت عليه جهة حكومية قبل اسابيع كلّف 88 الف دينار موزّعه كالآتي:18 الف دينار أجرة قاعة وأجهزة صوتيات،50 الف للفرقة الغنائية،20 الف مكافآت للمشرفين على الحفل..عدا عن مبلغ غير معلوم بدل غداء وعشاء وضيافة للمدعوين.

***

الى متى سيبقى هؤلاء يطيلون أعوادهم ويحرثون.. الا يكتمل حبنا للوطن الاّ بفعالية ''حبل'' الدبكة؟ و''بخلع'' المجوز..الا يوجد طريقة أخرى للتعبير عن انتمائنا وولائنا غير الغناء و''معط'' القصائد وبحّ الأصوات.. والزغاريت وهزّ الأكتاف، الا يمكن لنا أن نحب بلدنا دون ان نرهقه بمئات الآلاف ''من المصاريف المزيّفة''..

أتساءل ثانية، الى متى سيبقى هؤلاء يطيلون أعوادهم ويحرثون.. فبدن الأرض أوجعته الحراثة التي لا تنتهي، وذاك ''العود'' لا يشبع ابداً.







ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

وجع نيسان

عندما جثت بغداد على نهريها..لثغت كل العواصم بعروبتها...

***

في يوم 9 نيسان، فتحت نافذة غرفتي التي تشبه الزنزانة،تلك ''الخُشّة'' المعتمة والمشبعة رطوبة وبيانات الحرب، في حي شعبي،يسكنه عادة المغتربون الجدد والعاطلون عن العمل والتائهون عن انفسهم..

في ذلك الصباح الأسمر، نعق غراب على عمود قريب، حاولت طرده كي لا يوقظ غربان رأسي، لكنه جذب غراباً آخر وبدآ ينوحان بالخبر..فهمت من حركات رأسيهما وأجنحتهما الجارحة، انه لم يعد هناك معنى للكلام المتفتّق حماسةً، ولم يعد هناك طعم للبارود المحشور في البنادق، لم يعد هناك لهفة للفافة دخان يشعلها جندي مموه بلون الخنادق..فقد سقطت اجمل الجميلات وانتهى الأمر... نعقا ما نعقا وطارا..فاستيقظت قبيلة الغربان في رأسي ونقرتني حتى بكيت الماً..

بغداد...يا وجع نيسان.. الذي يمرّ بطيئاً في ذاكرتنا مثل قافلة متعبة،مثل حولزانة أنهكها ضعفها، كلما مرّ الربيع على شفاه الفرات..أحسّ أن الفراش يفتقد الجديلة..وأن العواصم تفتقد الجميلة... بغداد يا وجع الألفية..يا غصة في حلق أغنية... أحبّك قبل الجرح الذي حزّ خدّك، أحبّك قبل ان يلامس السيف قدّك..أحبك يا عتيقة،أحبك وأنت تركضين في قميص النهار الأزرق لا في الكفن،بغداد لم تزلي في محفظتي قصاصة حزن وقصاصة وطن.

ما أصعب ذاك النهار..عندما رمتني شمس الخليج بغضبها،فعدت الى بيتي مثل سنونو مصاب، سقطت على سريري حزناً...فذبحني المشهد: صور أوراق رسمية، وبقايا مقاعد دراسية، أختام وأحلام،رموش الدولة في أيادي صبيان الحقد، نبوخذ نصّر في مركز توقيف للمارقين..عروبة يتخاطفها مغول الجوار، يحرقون كل شيء يسرقون كل شيء..ويتركون وراءهم كل خراب..ياااه..ما أصدق ذاك الغراب!!.

عندما شاهدت اول دبابة تمشي على جسد الشهيدة بغداد.. تعربشتني قشعريرة انكسار،كأنها جيش نمل يمشي على بلاط جسدي، وعلى جلد الرصيف، دماء مكنوسة مع الزيت المحروق..ووجوه حمراء غريبة، تثير الغبار والسعار،دخان القنابل يختلط بسراب الأرواح الصاعدة من فم الموت..وأم مذعورة ذرفت دمعة فأغرقتني..يا آلهي ما أعمق دمع الأمهات..وما أوجع نوح العواصم.

في9 نيسان .. قلبتُ صورة بغداد المعلّقة على الجدار، وكتبت عليها الى ''إشعار''،في 9 نيسان .. مزّقت دفتري الذي كنت أخبئه تحت وسادتي..مزّقت صفحات الحرية وهتافات الانتصار..ومنذ ذلك التاريخ.. لا أنام،إلا وتحت رأسي ''بسطار''.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

الترويحة

حتى سياراتنا صارت تشبهنا، قبل غروب شمس الجمعة، أراقب السيارات العائدة من رحلات عائلية- دون ان أنتبه الى ركّابها أو أقرأ ملامحهم - أشعر ان السيارة ''مبوّزة'' و''مكشّرة'' وزهقانة الطلعة (بقشرة بصلة)..

مشهد يتكرّر دائماً، الزوجة تنظر الى اليمين باكتئاب، الزوج ينظر الى اليسار بعصبية، الأولاد مكدّسين في الكرسي الخلفي أو في صندوق البكم، ضجيج الطناجر يتعالى ''بالطبون'' مع كل منعطف أو عند كل قفزة عن مطب..جو من الصمت والملل يخيم على ''الترويحة'' وكأنهم للتو قد عادوا من واجب عزاء..شتائم متفرّقة كلما ''لزّ'' عليه احد السائقين، أو ضحك أحد الأولاد بصوت مرتفع، وكلمات نابية تهدى من قلب خالص الى البلدية والأشغال والشوارع والرحلات و''اللي بطلعوا رحلات'' كلّما وطأ العجل الأمامي حفرة عميقة أو فاجأه مطبّ جائر..

بصراحة، ليس لدينا ثقافة المتعة، لأننا لم نتعلّم فن''الانبساط'' منذ ولدنا..نتعامل مع كل الأشياء التي نعيشها بأنها ''واجب'' و''هَمّ'' يجب الخلاص منه بأقصر وقت وبالتي هي ''أزفت''..حتى الرحلات التي نمارسها من اجل تغيير الجو، نفشل ونستغلّها في تعكير الجو..

مثلاً اذا قالت ام يحيى بأن تلك الشجرة وارفة الظلال وتصلح للجلوس تحتها..يرفض أبو يحيى- لمجرّد الرفض- متحججاً بالذبّان والزعران وكثرة ''البواهش''..وإذا أشارت إلى مصفّ جيّد يستطيع ان يركن به ''بكمه'' ..هزّ رأسه ونفخ ''نيعه'' متّهماً إياها في سرّه ''بقلّة الفهم''..يبحث عن أتفه الأسباب ليشعل نار غضبه المشبّع بزيت المزاج السيء..''جبتوا غطا الدلو الأزرق مشان اهفّ ع الفحم''؟!..فترد الزوجة بانكسار واعتذار : لا والله نسينا!!..فيتمتم قائلاً: هيك هيك للّي بنتكل عليكو!!..مع انه يستطيع أن يتدبّر أمره في أي كرتونة أو قطعة بلاستيك ملقاة على الأرض او تحت الشجر..يسأل ثانية بعد ثوانٍ: وين قطرميز الشطّة المفتوح؟!!..فتقول له: جبنا القطرميزالمسكّر!!..فيعود ثانية ويفتعل مشكلة ليبيّن ''نقاصتها'' وسوء إدارتها: عقلي بقلّي أرجعكوا مطرح ما جبتكوا .انتو مش شغل شم هوا..انتو شغل اكل هوا!!..ثم يتمدّد مزاجه ''الرديء'' ليطال الأولاد الهاربين من قمع الشقق وخصوصية الجيران: (اللي بيبعد، بمصع رقبته)..(وأنتِ إلبسي ع راسك)..(ورحمة ابوي ان صرت واصلك يا شلاش ..لأحتّ أسنانك حتّ)..اي متعة واي رحلة التي قد يفسدها: ''غطا دلو'' أو''قطرميز شطة''، وأية شمّة هوا التي يكون نتيجتها: ''مصع الرقاب وحتّ الأسنان''؟!!..

قلت حتى سيارتنا تشبهنا، هذا ما لمسته يوم الجمعة الماضي، ''العمّة'' تجلس في الكرسي الأمامي وبين قدميها ''ترمس مي'' وتسأل عن موعد آذان المغرب، الكنّة في الكرسي الخلفي ترضع طفلها بصمت وتعب، الراديو مطفأ،أحد الأضوية الأمامية ملذوع، كاسات بلاستيك مستعملة في حقيبة الأم اليدوية لإعادة استغلالهن ''تطقطق'' كلما حركت كوعها..وأطفال نيام تفوح منهم رائحة البصل المشوي والعشب البري و''الحندقوق''..والأب ينفخ من غير سبب، ومع كل غيار ''للجير'' لا يتوانى عن ترديد عبارة : ''حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل''.







ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

صيف صعب

ذهب احدهم بوالده الى أحد الأطباء الخاصين، وبعد ان كشف الطبيب على ''الختيار'' وشخّص حالته، حسب اعتقاده ومن خلال ما تبين أمامه من أعراض، قال للأبن على مسمع والده الختيار:.

شوف يا خالي أنا مضطر أحكي بالانجليزي مشان ما يخافش الحجّي..ثم ''رطن'' بثلاث جُمل بالإنجليزي وزمّ شفتيه وأغمض عينيه وهزّ رأسه وشبر بيديه..كل ذلك والختيار شاهد على الموقف (يبلع ريقه).. وبعد ان أنهى حديثه بالانجليزي ابتسم ابتسامة صفراء بوجه الختيار وطمأنه قائلاً: صحتك ممتازة يا حجي..انت زي الحصان..خرج الختيار مقطوع ''النفس''،''الساق تلتف على الساق'' خوفاً وإحباطا..الطبيب بفعلته تلك ''خوّف''الختيار وأقلق الولد..فلم يعد ''للرطن'' بالانجليزي بعدها أي معنى يذكر سوى انه زاد الطين بلّة.

الحكومة فعلت نفس الشيء، قالت قبل ايام أن العام الحالي سيكون صعبا للغايةً..ثم بيّنت لاحقاً بأننا لن نتأثر بالأزمة المالية العالمية..إذن لقد فعلت تماما كما فعل صاحبنا الطبيب بالختيار وابنه فلا هي طمّأنتنا ولا هي صارحتنا بواقعنا.

كل التقارير المنشورة والأخبار الواردة في وسائل الاعلام العربية تشير الى أن الوضع الاقتصادي في الخليج من سيء الى أسوأ،لذا وحسبما توقّع بعض الخبراء، فإن عودة أعداد من الأردنيين الى البلاد بصورة نهائية مع بداية هذا الصيف أي بعد انتهاء العام الدراسي هناك احتمال وارد..قد يقول البعض لقد تلقّت الحكومة تطمينات من حكومة دبي والكويت بعدم الاستغناء عن أي موظف اردني هذا صحيح!! لكن ماذا عن القطاع الخاص الذي يشكل 90% من وظائف الأردنيين هناك، لقد وصلنا رسائل كثيرة من مغتربين اردنيين في دول الخليج تفيد ان هناك تضييقاً عليهم من قبل القطاع الخاص بسبب الأزمة المالية وفقدان ''الكاش''...وقد بدأوا يتعرّضون منذ بداية العام لتخفيض الرواتب او اعطاء اجازات مفتوحة أو الاجبار على الاستقالة أو ''التفنيش''..

التطمين قد يكون مضراً، عندما تكون الأعراض واضحة: فعودة أردنيين إلى الوطن تعني أن الحكومة ''ستتلبّس'' أعباء جديدة فوق تبعات الأزمة العالمية والوضع الاقتصادي المريب، بالتعبير الفلاّحي :'' شيلوه عنزة..''.

السكن، الصحة، التعليم،المياه، نسب البطالة، الخ..ستكون اهم التحديات في هذا الصيف الطويل..

***

الاحتياط واجب..والله يجيب اللي فيه الخير..





ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

القدر والمغرافة!

صحيح أن عقلية ''الدكنجي'' القديمة قد انتهت، حيث كان يمضي ساعاته الطويلة أمام دكّان خالٍ تماماً من البضاعة لأجل تضييع الوقت والمشيخة وتفصيم ''البزر'' ومراقبة الناس..وصحيح انه انتهى زمن ''المنّة'' و''المهتّة'' والذوق الموحّد والإجباري الذي كان يمارسه ''الدكنجي'' على الزبون وأهل الحي بسبب عدم وجود دكان غير دكانه- وذلك بفضل ظهور المتاجر الكبيرة والمراكز الاستهلاكية متعددة الأغراض- الاّ أنها لم تنته بعد عقلية ''التلفزيون الدكّانة'' في أذهان القائمين على تلفزيوننا الوطني..

اجروا ما شئتم من استفتاءات -بشرط ان تكون محايدة- اسألوا الناس في الشوارع، اكفروا مرّة واحدة بمقولة ''الجود من الموجود'' لأن الموجود أفضل بكثير من المعروض، وامسحوا من أرشيفكم المثل القائل: ''اللي بالقدر بتطلعه المغرافة'' لأن العلّة ليست بالقدر وإنما ''بالمغرافة''، وارتفعوا مرة واحدة إلى أذواق الناس، وستكتشفون أن نسبة كبيرة من المشاهدين، صارت لديهم ردة فعل عكسية نتيجة الاحباطات المتكررة من أداء التلفزيون، ولم يعد من المفاجئ معرفة أن عدداً كبيراً من المشاهدين نادراً ما يتابعون التلفزيون الأردني، حتى ان بعضهم تطرّف في إحباطه و''شفّر'' القناة منذ زمن طويل ..سؤال ملح اطرحه بخجل هنا - فلتسامحونا- إذا لماذا كل هذا الإصرار على البثّ..؟ .

حتى في أوقات الشدة لم نكن نجده، عندما تعرّض الأردن للتشكيك بمواقفه العربية قبل أسابيع، كانت تبثّ شاشتنا برنامجاً عن ''الزمّارين'' وعن أطوال المزامير وأنواعها، وعدد الثقوب في كل نوع، ومقاطع لا بأس بها لوجنات منفوخة أثناء العزف في مدّة تزيد عن ساعتين، ليس هذا فقط، عند ورود أي خبر عاجل مثلاً..ستلاحظون انه يبث في قنوات الدنيا كلها بدءاً بالجزيرة وانتهاء بتلفزيون جزر القمر، الا شاشتنا .. فستجدونها تبث برنامجاً عن ''الصخور'' البازلتية..لا أدري ما سرّ ''غرام'' مدراء البرامج بالصخور البازلتية!! لا نبالغ ان قلنا أنه قد افرغ تماماً من محتواه حتى محليّاً، قبل أيام قليلة قرروا توقيف برنامج وجهاً لوجه للزميل الإعلامي المتميّز سميح المعايطة، لأنه برنامج جريء وشفاف ويكاشف المسوؤل ويسمع صوت المواطن..وقد أوقفوا قبل شهور برنامج دليل المستهلك للزميل عبد الوهاب الطراونة لذات الأسباب ثم أعادوه لاحقاً، لما كل هذا الرعب؟!! اذا لم ننفتح على انفسنا الآن، متى سننفتح اذن؟..

لقد فعلتها تلفزيونات كثيرة، أذكر منها أبوظبي، الشارقة، دبي، الكويت..توقّفوا عن البث الفضائي فترة واقتصروا برامجهم على نشرات الأخبار والتغطيات المباشرة، والبث الأرضي فقط..غابوا عن الفضاء شهوراً ثم عادوا بقوة من حيث الشكل والمضمون بعد أن غيّروا نهجهم واستدركوا متطلبات الإعلام الحديث وها هم يحتلّون الآن صدارة القنوات من حيث المتابعة..

حتى يطلع من ''تلفزيوننا فايدة''، لا بد من ان يتحقق شيئان اثنان على الأقل؛ الأول: أن تضع ادارة التلفزيون نصب أعينها المنافسة الحقيقية مع باقي الفضائيات، الثاني: ان يصبح التلفزيون، تلفزيون دولة.. وبناء على هذا يجب الاّ يعين مدير التلفزيون من قبل الحكومة وانما من قبل جهات أكثر مرونة كمجلس إدارة مستقل مشكل من خبراء ومهنيين، غير معينين بالتقادم أو بحكم المنصب والوجاهة.

*** وغير ذلك سنضطر للقول من جديد: غطيني يا كرمة العلي ما فيش فايدة.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

أخبار محرزة

لم أكمل له بعد السطر الثاني من عنوان الخبر، حتى غضب منّي واتهّمني بقلّة الفهم، لقد سمعته يتمتم بالعبارة وهو يشيح بوجهه عني: ''سبعك ما أقل فهمك!!'' هكذا قالها دون خجل أو تردد، ورماها بوجهي مثل قميص قذر..لا أستطيع تكذيب نفسي، فلم اكن أبعد عنه سوى شبر أو أقل..

طويت الجريدة، وضعتها جانباً، حاولت ان أفهم سبب غضبه المفاجىء. صمتَ قليلاً ثم بدأ يبرّر سبب ثورته.

أبو يحيى: من متى وأنت جاري؟.

أنا: من أربعين سنةً.

أبو يحيى: كان رحمة أبوك صديقي، رجل فهمان فعلاً ..انت لمين طالع؟.

لم اجبه..قلت سأسكت لأستعيد بعضا من كرامتي، فمن غير المقبول ان أتلقى اهانات متتالية دون ردّة فعل..

نفث الدخان بوجهي وقال: يا خالي انت لم تفهمني بعد!! .. عندما أتيت بالجريدة وجلست قربي على هذا الحجر المقلوب، سألتك بالحرف الواحد شو في أخبار ''محرزة''؟..صح؟..

حركت شفتي وقلت له: صح؟..ثم عاد وصاح من جديد: لعاد ليش جاي تسولف لي عن فساد ب40مليون؟!! من متى كانت أخبار الفساد ببلدنا ''محرزة''.. يا قليل الفهم؟؟..





ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

البسكليت

صوت جرسها كان كفيلاً ان يرفع ضغطي الى 180/,110.ومنظر الشرابيش المدلاّة من القودين ، وليف الإسفنج زاهية الألوان التي كانت تلف أمام عيني مثل دولاب الملاهي كانت تسيل لعابي وتجحظ عيني المدوّرتين..

كنت أرمي اللقمة من يدي ، ويمتقع وجهي ، كلما سمعت جرسها يرنّ قرب باب الدار، فأنهض مسرعاً لأرى سلاسة القيادة التي يتمتّع بها القاروط ابو بسكليته ، صرت مكشوفاً للعائلة، فكلما اختلف لوني ونشف ريقي كانت تعرف أمي سر انخطافي وتهمس لباقي أخوتي الله لا يعوّضه القاروط ابو بسكليته، جنّن الولد ..

فعلاً جنّني، كان يصعد الرصيف بمهارة وينزل عنه بانسيابية ، يرفع عجلها الأمامي كما يفعل الفرسان، ثم يمضي مسرعاً، كان يتكتّف وأحياناً يصفّق ، وتمضي الدراجة بتوازن دون تدخل يديه، كيف كان يفعلها اللعين لا أعرف؟ بصراحة كان حريف في القيادة وصناعة الخمسات أيضاَ..وأنا كنت حرّيف في المراقبة والتمنّي وقرقطة الشفاة الجافة، كنت اتمنى ان آخذ عليها لفّة واحدة حتى لو سقطت و تزحّط كوعي، لكنه كان يأبى التصدّق عليّ بلمسها ..

أذا ما توقّف صدفة ، لتفقد اطار أو يعيد تركيب الجنزير ، كانت تدور نقاشات عابرة بيننا وبين القاروط أبو بسكليته ..أذكر أن أحدهم عرض عليه أن يبدّله البُسكليته براديو بحجم الكفّ، فهزّ الولد كتفيه رافضاَ وقال: عندي زيّه ..أخذته جانباً وذكّرته بخيط قرابة قديم يربطنا بعائلتهم ، قلت له أتذكرني لقد لعبت معك طويلاً عندما زارت أمي.. أمك النفساء ، حرّك دعاسة الدراجة بخبث وقال: أصلا أنا وحيد أمي..تداركت الكذبة وقلت له: اسمع تبدّلني البسكليته ب صوص ..رفع عجله الأمامي وانطلق دون أن يردّ عليّ ، وبقيت أتابع شعره الطويل وهو يرفرف في الهواء مبتعداً..ثم صحت بأعلى صوتي لإحماء وجهي : اصلاً بُسكليتك زغيرة أنا اذا ما كانت جنط21 ما بركبها..الى الآن لا أعرف ماذا يعني جنط21 هكذا كنت أسمعهم يقولون فرددتها لأنتقص من قيمة ذلك الحلم الذي كان يبتلع واقعي..

كبرت ولا زالت في نفسي تلك الدراجة الملونة ولا زال يزورني ذلك القاروط أبو بسكليته في يقظتي..وأتلمس كوعي كلما مرّ من أمامي بسكليت جديد ..

****

بالمناسبة: يتم التعامل مع فلوس الضمان الاجتماعي بذات الحيل التي كنا نتعامل فيها مع الولد أبو بسكليته ، لكن الذي يؤرقني أن الضمان أكثر ليونة من ذلك العنيد..

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

زوج للإيجار

هيلاري كلينتون أيضاَ مديونة، وحسبما فهمت أنها الآن ''بتلاخم'' لسداد دينها المتراكم على خلفية حملتها الانتخابية ضد باراك أوباما قبل عام وأكثر..حيث وصل الدين الى 3,2 مليون دولار.. ولم يبق مطالب أو دائن الاّ ودقّ باب الحاج ''كلينتون'' طالباً السداد..

''تبع الكنافة''/نواف أبو جيمس/ أوقف ''الباص'' في زقاق بيتهم وضرب الجرس أكثر من مرّة، كان يلمع في جيبه الخلفي ''مجحاف الكنافة'' وبيده ورقه صفراء على ما يبدو أنها فاتورة..بعد دقائق فتحت ''تشيلسي'' البوابة وبيدها ''قشّاطة''..سألها أبو جيمس عن أمها فأخبرته أنها مسافرة ..ثم سألها عن والدها فاعتذرت قائلة : راح يحلق..هزّ الرجل رأسه ثم تمتم بعبارة سريعة قد قرض نصفها وكأنها تعني: الناس مبطّلة تخجل!!.

وبعد أقل من ربع ساعة حضر ''ايثان لتأجير الصيوان والكراسي''..يبدو انه كان على عجلة من أمره ، فوق ''البكم'' فتى بالعشرين من عمره يمسك السماعات على ''التنده''..وحوله كراسي بلاستيكية و''لوج'' صغير..انه /ايثان برادين/ قرع الجرس أكثر من مرّة..خرجت ثانية ''تشيلسي'' وبيدها البربيش..سألها عن امها فأجابته نفس الجواب السابق..ثم قال بالانجليزي: قولي لأمك سايق عليك الله تسدينا المصاري..ما اشطرك يوم تطلبي كراسي ''نِغِل'' وصوبات غاز..ثم أمسك شاربه وقال : من هاظ اذا ما اشتكيت عليكو!!..

الخطّاط، صاحب المطبعة ، صاحب مكتب تاكسي ''جوهرة تكساس''، الخياطة ايزابيلاّ المحمود ، مايكل سميث وأولاده لتجهيز الولائم والمناسف، كلهم يطالبون هيلاري كلينتون بدفع ديونهم..

ليلة الخميس الماضي، عاتبت هيلاري زوجها ''بيل'' قائلة: بدل ما أنت طول نهارك متبطّح قدام المباريات و''مثنّي رجليك'' ..قوم اشتغل لك شغلة الناس أكلت وجهي.. حك الحج كلينتون رأسه قائلا: لو عندي دونم أرض كان بعته!! ثم صاح بها ثائراً لرجولته : لويش لعبتي هاللعبة يا ملعونة الحرسي؟؟!..حملت هيلاري حقيبتها -حسب شهود عيان- وغادرته وقبل أن تغلق الباب تماما قالت: ''ول على حظي، عمري ما شفت يوم مسعد معك''!!..

***

المهم، هيلاري طلعت ''مديونة'' - مثل نصف الشعب الأردني- والذي تعهّد بسداد دينها..هو مدير حملتها السابق ''جيمس كارفيل'' حيث أعلن بالانترنت لمن يرغب أن يقضي يوماً كاملاً مع الرئيس بيل كلينتون فليدفع خمسة دولارات وليدخل السحب..وذلك لجمع أكبر عدد ممكن من النقود لسداد دين المزيونة.

بهذا الإعلان يكون أول تحوّل ''اجتماعي'' حقيقي قد ظهر بعد الأزمة المالية: الزوج الذي لا يسدّ دينك..قم وأجره لغيرك!!.





ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

المضافة

كانت جزءاً من ملامحنا، من تقاسيم حاراتنا، فيها فقط تجدل الضحكات الخشنة، وفيها تلتصق الحكايات على الجدران المدهونة بالشيد الأزرق، فيها يتم التصاهر،ومقايضة القمح، والحديث عن المواسم، فيها ينجلي العتاب،و يستد الدائنون ديونهم،فيها تُفتح سير الراحلين، والاتفاق على مواعيد توريد الحلال،فيها يتضمّن أبو يحيى ارض فالح الاطرم..وفيها يتكاثر الدخان والعرق و السعال و السواليف ..فيها يرتفع صوت اهتزاز الأكواب ، وشغب الشاي المسكوب من يد مرتفعة الى قعر كأس لا يملّ الضيافة، وفيه يتجلى حوار قدّاحات الكاز الذي لا ينتهي وتبادل صناديق التتن.

كانت مثل حناء العيد في يد طفلة، لها رائحة جاذبة تشبه عبق العشب الجاف، تشبه نفس الأب المتعب..كان لها حضورها بين البيوت فهي عجوز الطين المهابة والعظيمة ..أمّ الحارة والمحارة، هي خلاصة القرية ومستودع أسرار الرجال، فلا يجرؤ أي من سكّانها أن يلج بيته ولا يلقي عليها التحية أو يقبّل يدها بسهرة طويلة.

لا أعرف كيف هزمنا الاّن أمام انشغالنا، وكيف سيطر علينا هذا المزاج الكونكريتي ومنعنا ان نعيش حياتنا، هذا البيت السلحفائي الذي نخبّيء فيه رؤوسنا كي لا نرى الناس وكي لا يرانا الناس أرهقنا وفصلنا عن عواطفنا، وافقدنا حتى مهارات الحوار، وأنسانا أبجديات المجالس.

في كل المدن والقرى، تتسابق العائلات لبناء دواوين ومضايف خاصة بها، يكلف بناء أقلّها عشرات الآلاف،وبعد انجاز مهمة المشابهة والمحاكاة ، تغلق الأبواب، ويسهر الجميع في بيوتهم مثل الغرباء،منتظرين أحد قطبي المناسبات فرح أو عزاء ليجمعهم من جديد،فيفتح الديوان بابه متثائباً مثل موظف حكومي ..أثقله الواجب الرسمي لحين انتهاء ساعات الدوام فيغلق بابه وينام.

أنا حزين لأننا عققنا المضافة معبد اجتماعاتنا، وصندوق أعمارنا وتركناها للعتمة والسكون.

محج الفلاّحين والمتعبين، يجب أن تبقى مشّرعة الأبواب دائماً، فالجاعد المضياف، و الفجّة المزركشة، و المحماسة ورائحة القهوة، عبق الجميد، والعتبات التي تحفظ وقع أقدام الضيوف، وخيطان الألفة المتصاعدة و المعشعشة بين أذرع القصّيب هي ملامحنا ..

حرام أن نتنازل عن ذاكرتنا الغضّة كقامة القمح لمنجل النسيان..وعن حكاوي الليل،وزمن الذكريات، وأخاديد الزمن في الوجوه..

المضافة هي هويتنا الأردنية وجواز سفرنا الى التاريخ..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

قصاص

دخل الرجل في حالة النزاع الأخير..لم يبق بينه وبين الموت سوى زفرة واحدة ، أماء أبو طايل بيده لبعض الحاضرين ..فلم يفهموا عليه ..قال طايل: بجوز بده يشرب!! ..فهزّ الختيار رأسه رافضاَ شرب الماء ..ثم تابعوا من جديد حركة يديه..قالت أم طايل : بجوز بده الاصطنبة عشان يطوب الأرض للذكور..فهز أبو طايل رأسه وجحظ بعينيه مستنكراً كلام زوجته في هذا الموقف الصعب..تعب نفسه قليلاً وبدأ يلهث، ثم عاد وأومأ بيديه .. قال الابن الأصغر :بجوز أبوي بدّه هريسة !!!..

بلع أبو طايل ريقه وأغمض عينيه مستاءً من تياسة آخر العنقود ، وبعد قليل استجمع قواه..وقال لابنه الكبير، خلّي أمك تطلع و نادي باقي أخوتك وأخواتك ..أخرج طايل أمه..ونادى باقي الأولاد..

*قال ابو طايل بتعب: اسمعوني كويس يابا!!..

أمسك طايل يده ووضعها تحت خدّه وقال: قول يابا!!..

ابو طايل: بعد ما أموت وربنا يوخذ وداعته..بتجوز أُمّك لفالح الاطرم.

الأولاد: بصوت واحد وبغضب: شو بتحكي يابا..شو بتقول يابا..؟ وحّد الله..نجوّز أُمنا بعد هالعمر؟!! 

أبو طايل: اسمعوني ونفذّوا اللي بحكي لكم عليه!!..

طايل محاولاً استرضاء والده ولملمة الموضوع: ماشي يابا، بس ليش بدك أمنا تتجوز فالح الأطرم.؟!! أبو طايل: بهالزمانات فالح الأطرم -الله لا يوفقه - باعني بكم وغشني فيه.

وهسع حاب استدّ منه.

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

عن ظهر (درب)

يغادرون دون ان نعرف لماذا ؟ويعودون دون أن نشعر كيف؟!..فجأة تنبت خرابيشهم الملوّنة من رحم الأرض مثل البقول وعلى توقيت الدحنون وزهور الروض..فجأة تراهم يشدّون حبالهم الضعيفة في أوتاد اعتادت على الترحال ويقولون هذا وطننا!!..

نارهم التي لا تحرق ، فقط تنضج القهوة المسافرة ، القهوة الغجرية ذات الشعر المكبّش واللهجة الغريبة..رجالهم لا يأبهون بالرزق كثيراً، لا يحلمون بقصور ولا بقبور شاهقة ..يحلمون فقط بخربوش يكسر عين الشمس وعين الجوع..وربابة تسدّ رمق الحزن بغناء مبحوح، وليل لا يشاركهم فيه أحفاد الحضارة، وأعداء الحياة..أما القمر فهو مضيفهم الذي لا يفارقهم اينما أممّوا وجوههم..

ليس لديهم قضية مزمنة ، أو أزمة مالية ، لا يزورهم مدير صندوق النقد الدولي ولا مدير عام الوكالة الذرية..إنهم أقوى قوة في العالم..فهم لا يخشون شيئاً..لأنهم لا يمكلون شيئاً أصلا.. انّهم أصدقائي النَّور .

مثل رائحة الصيف أشتمّهم ، أراقب ركض أطفالهم أنصاف العراة، وثياب نسائهم العريضة الملوّنة ، والضفائر الشقراء الغليظة المجدولة بإحكام مثل حبال السفن ، قدورهم القديمة المتوشحة بأنفاس لهب عتيق..مهنهم البسيطة التي لا تطعم خبزاً، مناظيرهم التي لا تري أفضل مما تراه العين المجردة..أحزمتهم التي لا تناسب بطوننا، وأمشاطهم التي تتوه في دروب رؤوسنا..كل شيء أحفظه عن ظهر درب ..

أشتمّ وجودهم ، كما أشتم رائحة الخبز الحجري، أحسدهم على صفائهم عند الغروب ، على التفافهم حول بطيخة مسروقة أو مهداة أو مشتراة لا فرق..وأمٍ عجوز تحبو لتلتقط أغصان يابسة تنضج عليه شاي السهر..

لو أن للنّور نقابة وبطاقة عضوية لانتسبت اليهم منذ الصباح..لأسميت نفسي ذبّاح أو سعدو ..وحملت على كتفي 3 جاكيتات جلد..وأحزمة رجالية وكاميرا ثقيلة شكلها يوحي بمتانة وخصائص فريدة..ومنظار أخضر زيتي..وساعات معظمها متوقفة أو تفرق عن التوقيت الحقيقي خمس ساعات ونصف..لو أن للنّور نقابة..لارتديت دشداشتي وأخرجت جديلتين رفيعتين من تحت طاقية متّسخة..ولففت شماغي على كتفي ..وسرت حافياً الى الشمس..

يا معشر النَّور لا ترحلوا، قد لا تعرفون كم يحزنني منظر بيوتكم المغادرة والحجارة المحترقة والمنسية ..وكم يوجعني مكان الأوتاد المخلوعة من اصبع الأرض مثل ظفر طفل رضيع..لا ترحلوا، قبل ان ترووا الأرض بساطة وطيبة وحبّاً مجدولاً بسهرات الليل..يا معشر النَّور هل تقبلونني نوريّاً محترما.

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

(الضرب) العربي الأصيل

كلما أدرت محرّك الراديو سمعت ذات الأغنية ، لم يبق محطة اف إم ولا اف أب الاّ وبثتها أكثر من عشرين مرّة في اليوم ..أهرب منها كما يهرب المدين من الدائن ، ومع ذلك تظل تلاحقني حتى تصطادني وتقلل هيبتي ع المزبوط.. وعندما أضع رأسي على الوسادة آخر الليل واطفىء ماكنة التفكير، تبقى الأغنية تدور بأذني مثل شريط الدبل كاسيت كلما انتهت تبدأ من جديد آليا.

تقول الأغنية: (بس استحي ع شيبتك.. يا عيبو يا عيبو.. وحاجة تقلل هيبتك..يا عيبو يا عيبو..سنينك صاروا بنعدّوا، يلي متلك شو بدو..الخ الأغنية)..بصراحة أشعر بإهانة بالغة عند سماع هذه الأغنية ، فديانا حدّاد لم تدع وصفاً شنيعاً الا وترمي به ذلك الختيار المقصود بالأغنية، فطلبت منه ان يستحي ع شيبته ، ثم وصفته بقلّة الهيبة ..وأن عمره تقريباً انتهى عندما قالت له سنينك صاروا بنعدّوا ثم تصفه بالجدو ..وغيره من الكلام القاسي..ترى هل انتهى عصر الهيام والعشق والشوق والوجد وبدأ عصر الشتيمة و قلّة القيمة ؟؟..

الأمر لا يقتصر على ديانا حداد فهناك أغنية للإماراتية أحلام اسمها أحسن تقول فيها: (أحسن ما دامك زعلت...احسن وعمرك ما رضيت...اصلا تا حدي وصلت...ياما من اسبابك بكيت...فاشل دليل انك فشلت...دورت مثلي ما لقيت)..وأتساءل هل هناك حبيبة تقول لحبيبها احسن لأنك زعلت ..و أحسن وعمرك ما رضيت يا تافه- حيشا القرّاء والسامعين- ليس هذا وحسب بل تصفه بالفاشل وترفق له الدليل!! فأي غناء هذا؟؟وأي طرب!! نموذج آخر، هل يجوز لمحب وعاشق حقيقي أن يصف حبيبته ببنت الأيه ؟! تامر حسني يصف حبيبته ببنت الأيه !! فيقول: (جربت أكتر من اللي نفسي فيه .. ايه ايه.. جيت إنت بسرعة يا بنت الإيه)...

ولم تتوقف الشتائم والاهانة ولعانة الحرسي عند هذا الحد..فقد كاد بعض المطربين أن يكسر رأس حبيبه لأنه هجره أو لم يستجب له أو عاتبه..فيغني حاتم العراقي ويصف حبيبه بإبن الحرام لأن العشرة قد هانت عليه..ويقول مطرب عراقي آخر اسمه حسام الرسام بإحدى أغانيه (ساعة سودا العرفتك بيها .. دقيت دقة النذل ما يسويها). وفي أغنية أخرى يقول  :Frown:  يابه يطبّك مرض هسه انت فد مندله)..وبأخرى يقول: (أنعل أبوه اللي جاك)..وغيرها الكثير الكثير..

أخشى من تدهور لغة الغناء من الشتيمة الى الوعيد و مسح الأرض بالحبيب ..فنسمع بالقريب القادم البوماً جديداً بعنوان : (هسّه ان جيتك بترفش ابّطنك)..أو (حبيبي نفسي أحتّ اسنانك)...أو (قوم انقلع من قدّامي)..أو نسمع عن البوم كسّر الدنيا للفنان وسيم الأمرط ..بعنوان : (هيك..هيك..للي مصعك)...

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يا ابن التراب

رسالة متأخرة الى الطفل يزن..الذي عاش منسياً ومات منسياً..

***

نَمْ قريراً يا ابن التراب..فلم تفلح أن تكون آدميا في قطيع ذئاب..نم قريراً يا ابن التراب علّك تفلح بالموت هذه المرّة.. وتورق ياسمينة تطوق الأبواب..

يزن يا ابن التراب..لقد ولدت يتيماً رغماً عنك، وولدت سقيماً رغماً عنك، فمهدك سجن، و أُمك قضبان..فجرك كحلُ وليلك غربان..فلماذا تعاند سفينة الموت اذن يا ربّان؟؟..

في الصفحة الأولى قرأت خبراً مكوّناً من ثلاث كلمات: ''غداً سيدفن يزن''..الطفل ذو الأعوام الخمسة ..مطفأة السجائر والأصابع المحروقة ، مستودع الحزن ، والضحكات المسروقة ..''غداً سيدفن يزن'' 

*** 

''غداً سيدفن يزن''..وفي رأسه صندوق أحلام ،طائرة ورقية تحلّق عالياً، وأم تغطّيه قبل أن ينام ،حقيبة مدرسية لعام جديد، وشمعة وكعكة في ميلاده البعيد، سيدفن يزن وفي رأسه صندوق أحلام ؛ رغيف بحجم القمر أو قمر بحجم الرغيف ، كيس ألعاب..وقميص نظيف،قبلة تزهر على الخدّ عمراً..وبيت صغير ، وشمس تنقر زجاجه كنقر العصافير..صحيح انهم ''غداً سيدفنون يزن'' ، لكنّهم لن يدفنوا ذاك''الحَزَن''..

يقول الخبر ، عندما زار الصحفي بيت يزن، لم يجد به سوى حصان بلاستيكي أبيض..يا لقدرك يا بني!!..حتى صديقك الأوحد.. جماد ، فحصانك لا يعدو ولا يصهل ولا يحلّق من تحت الرماد..حصانك الوحيد ، صديقك الوحيد..الذي كنت تمتطيه كلما زارك الخوف في الليل..يركض بك على سجادة عمرك، ويتركك حزيناً تعباً في مكانك ،لم يزل هناك..بين جدران الموت..يمارس لعبة السباق الذي لا ينتهي بين العمر وبين القهر، بين أرجوحتي الطفولة والكهولة..حصانك يا يزن لم يزل هناك ، بانتظار فارس آخر ..ويتيم آخر..يحمله على سرج العذاب ليعدو به من العمر الى القبر..

يا لقدرك يا بني.. خمسة أعوام ..وجسدك النحيل مثل قوام سنبلة ، مثل خصر دالية..يقف بوجه الريح متسلّحاً ببرواز أمّ وقطوف عالية..يزن يا هديل الحمام على النافذة ،أعرف ان قلبك مجداف..لكن بحرك سواد.. فكلما ثنيت البؤس بصبرك..استقام وعاد.. أجبني ! أي قامة قمح تعاند منجل الموت وأي سنبلة يستثنيها موسم الحصاد؟؟..

يزن يا حاتم الطائي..برحيلك هذا ،قد ذبحت حصانك وأطعمته لضيفك ''الحزن'' ..أيها الكريم حتى بموتك..يا فارس القهر الطويل..أحتاج الى قرن كامل لأميز بين رجع نشيجك وذاك الصهيل..

** يزن أيها المكفّن بورق الجرائد..قل لنا - ولو مداعبة- أنك عائد..





ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

ملاحظة: لقد احدثت كلامك في قلبي انينا حتى الطفولة في هذا الزمان تمت محوها

----------


## عُبادة

عقبال (الكـُتكــُت)

ركضت في قاع الدار مثل المجنون خمسة أشواط متواصلة، عندما قرأت أن أول شحنة من ''مواسير'' مشروع الديسي قد عبرت الأسبوع الماضي الأراضي الأردنية من خلال مركز حدود جابر..ولم أكف عن هذا الركض الاحتفالي الاّ عندما صرخ ''عبّود'' ابني: يُمّه أبوي انجنّ؟..

توقفت عن ذلك الزهو والفرح مثل ديك حبش ''عريس''،وتصرّفت بطريقة أكثر رصانة ، فاشتريت ''صفط بقلاوة'' وحلّيت جميع أفراد الحارة ،بدءاً من فالح الأطرم الذي لم يسمع عن الخبر، وانتهاء بواصف الأخرس الذي لم يستطع ان يعبّر عن فرحته بالخبر، مروراً بأبي يحيى ، وجوز فزّة ، وكرمة العلي، وابن تركية، وصيته،ورافع الجكّ، وطايل ابن أبي طايل..

ثم استأجرت بعدها باص ''كيا'' وذهبت الى مركز الحدود،لأقبّل يد المخلّص،والمحاسب، والمدقق، والجمركي ،والبوّاب ، وأسألهم عن شكل المواسير وطولها.. وعن الطريق الذي سلكته ''شاحنات الأحلام'' وأرقامها ..ثم مضيت متفحّصاً، محدودب الظهر كما يفعل قصاص الأثر.. أتقصّى ''فرزات'' الإطارات مثل عاشق مهووس..الى ان انسحب الرمل عن حافة الأسفلت فانسحبت الفرحة عن حافة العقل، فتوقفّت وعدت.

بعد عشرين سنة من التخطيط، ودراسة الجدوى،والبحث عن شريك استراتيجي ،وطرح العروض ،وجمع العروض ، وفض العروض..وصلت (المواسير)!!..بعد عشرين سنة من نصائح الخبراء ،وتحفظات الاقتصاديين، وتلويع المواطنين..وصلت(المواسير)!!..بعد عشرين سنة من ورشات العمل،وانتظار ''مخلّص'' مالي، ومموّل ''نفسه طيبه''،وصلت (المواسير)!!..فالحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه!!.

بما أن (أول الغيث ماسورة)، فقد قررت منذ غدٍ أن أنصب خربوشاً على ''مثلث جابر''..وأتناسل وأتكاثر هناك مثل أي كائن صحراوي، فلا زال لدينا مشاريع كثيرة كثيرة، ولأولادي ولأحفادي من بعدي طول البقاء .. علّ أحدهم أن يلمح يوماً (مواسير) المفاعل النووي ، و(طورية) قناة البحرين، و(اكزوزت) قطار عمان الزرقاء ، و(مفتاح انجليزي) معصرة الصخر الزيتي..وغيرها.

**

لن أسمح لنفسي أن افسد على نفسي فرحة الانجاز... فالف الف مبروك علينا قدوم (المواسير) وعُقبال (الكـُـتكــُت) يا رب.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

الحال من بعضه

أخذ العطّار مزعة من جريدة ووضعها في كفة الميزان، قرأت منها نصف العنوان: ( باسم خليل السالم: اقتصادنا دخل في مرحلة تباطؤ) ولم يتسنّ لي أن اكمل العبارة فقد لفّ العطّار ''سنمتشة'' بالخبر بقيمة ربع دينار..وأعطاها لسيدة مسنّة..مذكّراً تلك السيدة اليائسة: كأس مغلي صباحاً وعلى الريق..هزّت المرأة رأسها دون أن تردّ..

عبث أبو يحيى بأنصاف الأكياس المصفوفة أمام محل العطّار..وبدأ يفرك الأعشاب بيديه،متعمّداً إضاعة الوقت ليخرج آخر زبون من الدكّان، دخل شاب يافع أحمر الوجه اشترى ورق''الكركديه'' حاسب العطار ثم خرج..وقبل أن يبتعد كثيراً عاد 

-فانسحب أبو يحيى ثانية حيث أنصاف الأكياس المعروضة في الخارج 

- سأل الشاب العطّار : الكركدية بنزّل الضغط عمّي ؟!!...فقال له العطّار : للضغط لطّه بلطّه..

وقبل أن يلج ابو يحيى المحل ثانية، دخل ختيار آخر فانتظر ابو يحيى حتى ينهي هذا الزبون الجديد ..سأل الختيار عن زيت اللوز المرّ وعن ورق الصبار ، وعن ''دوا للرجلين'' وعن ''الدوخة اللي بتشوطحه'' وعن علاج ناجع ''لتشقق كعبيه'' وعن ''قلّة المروة''..فوصف له ''رجل الحمامة مع فيّة الميذنة'' تؤخذ صباحاً وعلى الريق وسيشفى من جميع الأوجاع بإذن الله..أخذ الرجل الوصفة وغادر ..

نظر العطار بشفقة الى أبي يحيى ، أعطاه حبّة سكّر فضّي طالباً منه ان يشكو وجعه.. فتجسّر أبو يحيى واقترب من العطّار..همس بإذنه قليلاً..فقال العطار بعفوية: '' عسل مع قزحة''!!..همس أبو يحيى ثانية ..فصاح العطّار مستنكراً :''وما زبط''؟؟..فهمس ابو يحيى للمرة الثالثة في اذنه..فقال العطار بعفوية جديدة:'' زيت الجرجير والزنجبيل''..فوشوش أبو يحيى العطار للمرة الرابعة ..وعاد العطار وصاح مستغرباً ''ولّ..وما زبط؟؟''..فاقترب أبو يحيى ووشوشه للمرة الخامسة..فقال العطار لأبي يحيى '' لعاد..راحة البال''!!.اقترب أبو يحيى ليوشوشه للمرة السادسة فصاح العطار ''ول..وما زبط''؟؟ .

فاقترب ابو يحيى ليوشوش العطار للمرة السابعة ، فقال له العطار : لا توشوشني ولا بوشوشك..وضعك و(اقتصادنا) بدهوش لا خلطة ولا خطة بده رحمة ربنا وبس!! 





ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

غايب فيله

لست من معشر الساهرين على الإطلاق، في تمام الحادية عشرة ليلاً أو قبلها بقليل.. أقوم بذات الروتين ،أغلق جهاز الكمبيوتر، أطفىء ''نيون الصالون''..أغلق الباب الخارجي ثلاث طقات.. أفتح ممراً آمنا بين أجساد الأولاد النائمين وأخلد إلى الفراش بعد أن أطوي نفسي على شكل حرف ''زد'' بالإنجليزي.

أنا ممتثل لمقولة أمي التي كانت ترشقني اياها ذات طفولة.. ''اللي ما بعمل خير..نومه أخير''.. لذا كل يوم وفي نفس الموعد ، أسوي مخدّة القطن جيّداً وأغمض عيني بانتظار نسختي الكربونية من صباح مكرّر..فأنا مقلّ تماماً بأعمال الخير حسب نظرية الوالدة..لذلك نومي هو مكسب للبشرية.

قبل يومين ،وقبل منتصف الليل بقليل قمت مفزوعاً على اصوات ''الزوامير'' والتصفيق والصياح وانفجار الألعاب النارية التي شقت سماء الحي،قفزت من سريري ، ارتديت ما تيسر لي من ''سواتر''..ووقفت على البلكونة تماماً فوق ''معّاطة الجاج''، حاولت أن أرفع باب النعاس عن جفني - مثل بقال كسول يفتح دكانه- لأعرف سرّ هذه الفرحة الليلية..فاردة طويلة مكونة من عشرات السيارات تمشي ببطء، أضوية رباعية ، صوت مجوز حاد ، شباب يلوّحون بقمصانهم فوق رؤوس الشاحنات.

..صحت لأحد المهووسين: هيه.. أبو الشباب شو فيه؟!..لم يجبني فقد كان مشغولاً بربط عصابة على رأسه.. صبي آخر كان واقفاً على رأس شاحنة ويلوّح لي بيديه...قلت له: رخص البنزين؟!!..فلوّح لي بإصبعه..فاختصرت..مرّ ''بِكم دبل كبين'' على ظهره بعض فتيان انصاف عراة قلت لأحدهم : ''وينك''؟..فلم يسمعني..ثم صحت لآخر : هي أنت يا اشقراني!! ..''حلّوا الوضع''؟!!...فرد علي قائلا: ''طسّيناهم''!!...فغادر وهو يرقص ولم أعرف الى تلك اللحظة من الذي قد وقع عليه فعل ''الطسّ''..

هدأت الفاردة قليلاً بعد ساعة من التزمير والهتاف المتواصل ، وبقيت سيارات قليلة مشحونة بالفرحة الزائدة تجوب الأحياء ..نزلت الى الشارع أوقفت احدى السيارات .قلت لصاحبها : أقلقتم منامي يا رجل، مجوز وألعاب نارية وزوامير ،ومع هيك البنزين وما رخصش، والوضع وما انحلّش،بروح ميتينك شو فيه؟..قال لي :انت وين عايش؟! برشلونه ''طزّت'' ريال مدريد..6/2,.ثم حرك سيارته مسرعاً.

صعدت الدرج، رفعت سروالي الصيني حتى إبطي، عدت الى غرفتي، وانطويت في فراشي على شكل حرف ''زد''..

**

غطيني يا كرمة العلي ما فيش فايدة...



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## غسان

_ ...._ 

_قولته طسيناهم .._

----------


## زهره التوليب

> صعدت الدرج، رفعت سروالي الصيني حتى إبطي، عدت الى غرفتي، وانطويت في فراشي على شكل حرف ''زد''..


معبر جدا
__

----------


## عُبادة

> _ ...._ 
> 
> _قولته طسيناهم .._





> معبر جدا
> __


 :Icon31: شكرا لمروركم :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

نظرية (القَطِرْ المهرّب)

كنت أعتقد الى فترة قصيرة أنها تتداول على سبيل النكتة:.

يقولون إن تجاراً من بلدنا كانوا يصدّرون السُكّر قانونياً إلى دولة عربية شقيقة، ثم يقومون بتهريبه على شكل عبوات ''قَــَطِر'' من هناك / كان ذلك في ستينيات القرن الماضي..وفكرة النكتة تقوم على أن هؤلاء التجار''الحذقين'' لم يهتدوا إلى طريقة ''تصنيع القطر البسيطة'' المكونة من ماء ونار وليمون وقليل من تحريك الدماغ..ليوفّروا على أنفسهم عناء النقل ومخاطر التهريب..

لكنّي اكتشفت ان القصة حقيقية، فالعيب ليس بخبرة التجار بل بالأنظمة الإدارية التي كانت وما زالت تدفعهم الى ذلك..وهناك أمثلة حيّة تثبت نظرية ''القطر المهرب'' ..

مثلاً، نحن من أكبر الدول المنتجة للبندورة في المنطقة،صيفاُ تغصّ أسواقنا بهذا المنتج ، ويتدنى سعر الصندوق الى نصف دينار أو أقل أحياناً، فنقوم بتصديرها بأسعار رخيصة الى دول الخليج ..ثم نقوم بعد ذلك باستيراد ''رُبّ البندورة'' من تلك الدول.. ''العبوة ذات الــ100غم'' تساوي ثمن صندوق هنا..واذا لم تصدّقني عزيزي القارىء فقط انتبه لمعظم منتجات ''رُبّ البندورة'' وستكتشف انها صناعة خليجية /اماراتية تحديداً..بينما مصانعنا مغلقة منذ سنوات، ''ماكيناتها'' معطّلة ، بانتظار ''حبطرش'' ادراي يخرجها من قمقم الروتين ويعيدها الى دولاب الانتاج.

مثال طازج آخر على نظرية ''القطِر المهرّب''..قبل يومين قرأنا في زاوية (عين الرأي) أن شركة استثمارية كبرى / قد طبّل لها المسؤولون وزمّروا وهلكونا بالتصريح عن استثماراتها / واعتبروا استثمارها في الأردن يصب في ميزان حسناتهم ..قد طلبت مؤخراً من تجمّع بنوك محلّيه الحصول على قرض مالي ضخم لتمويل جزء من مشاريعها التي تبلغ مليار دولار..بمعنى آخر ''من ذقنه اعلفه''..يستدينون من أموالنا ليستفديوا من تسهيلاتنا فينفّذوا استثماراتهم ويعيدون بيعها لنا، وأن تعثّروا يقولون للبنوك''دبّروا حالكو''...الا تندرج هذه ايضاَ تحت نظرية القطِر المهرّب؟؟.

ختاماً ، أرجو من جميع أساتذة كليات الاقتصاد في جامعاتنا ان يدخلوا مساقاً جديداً في الخطة الدراسية لطلبة هذه الكليات ، وليحمل هذا المساق مسمّى:'' نظرية القطر المهرّب''..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

تحويلة!!

بفضل هندسة الأمانة، والتحويلات العبقرية..صار المشوار من دوار الداخلية الى العبدلي يستغرق نصف نهار، والمشوار من جريدة الرأي الى وسط البلد يحتاج نهاراً كاملاً، والمشوار من الدوار الثالث الى المدينة الرياضية صار يحتاج الى ثلاثة أيام بلياليهن مع اقامة ووجبة افطار..

منذ أن بدأت الأمانة بتحويلاتها التاريخية..وأنا أراجع نهاية كل اسبوع مختص علاج طبيعي .. للوهلة الأولى اعتقد الرجل ان معي شلل أطفال !! فقلت له: بل شلل أزمات!!..وكشفت له عن يدي اليمنى وقد لفّت الى الوراء ، ورجلي اليسرى وقد أصبحت ترّفاً آلياً ..خمس ساعات وأنا أؤّدي ذات الحركة (كلاتش- غيار أول- بنزين- بريك- نيتوترن-كلاتش- غيار أول-بنزين-بريك- نيوترن)..فتعاطف معي وقال كلاماً كبيراً بحق الأمانة..

بالمناسبة، لقد تكوّنت صداقات بيني وبين جيراني سائقي السيارات في حيّ السير المتوقف، بالأمس صاحب سيارة هيونداي آفانتا لون أبيض..دحل لي برتقاله على التابلوه وقال لي قشّر لك بردقانة ما زال السير واقف ..وآخر فتح الزوّادة أمامي وكان بها فطاير سبانخ ومناقيش زعتر وقال إنها من شغل ام نايف ،شاركته بنصف فطيره ثم سكبت له كوباً من الشاي وقلت له :تفضل شغل أم العبد ..لم يتوقف الأمر عند هذا الحدّ..جاري الثالث اقترب منّي وطلب شريط عزيزة جلال بعد ان بدّلته بشريط لأم كلثوم ..ووعدني ان يسمعه ويعيده لي ، ثم اشار لي بيده ، أنا جارك هون ثالث سيارة على يسارك..صاحب بكم ايسوزو فتح شباك بكمه وكان منهمكاً بالعمل ، ورأسه يتحرك صعوداً ونزولاً بينما الماء يسيل من أطراف الباب..قال لي : بلاقي عندك يا جار باكيت تايد..بحثت وأعطيته!! سألته من باب الفضول خير ان شاء الله يا جار شو بدّك بالتايد...فقال: قاعد بغسل وانقطعت من البرسيل..!! بصراحة منذ أن بدأت الأمانة بتنفيذ تحويلاتها العبقرية وأنا أحتفظ بكامل العدّة في سيارتي: معجون حلاقة وماكينة جيليت ثلاثة في واحد ..إبريق وضوء بلاستيكي لون بترولي ..و4 أزواج من الجوارب ، و6 باكيتات تايد ، وجلن ماء للشرب وآخر للغسيل ..ابريق شاي صغير ،دلّة قهوة ،ملعقة، مقلى، صابونة الوزير ،سراويل بيتيه نوع شنغهاي عدد 3، بيجاما مرسوم عليها المفتّش كونان ، وبعض حوائج الطبخ الضرورية..وكتاب أدعية مجاني: لأدعو به حرفياً وحسب النص على الذي خطط وحوّل..

في آخر الليل أهاتف العيال ، وأطمئنهم عن وضعي..وعندما يسألونني :ها وين وصلت هسّع؟ أقول لهم: الحمد لله..قبل 3 ساعات قطعت إشارة الصناعة والتجارة وبعدني واقف!!.

نسيت أن أخبركم، أنا اليوم مدعوّ على قراية فاتحة : محمّد ابن صاحب سيارة أوبل أوميغا الكرسي الخلفي يمين /مسرب سريع..على صاحبة الصون والعفاف ابنة صاحب سيارة كيا سيفيا 2 الكرسي الخلفي شمال/ مسرب وسط..بعد صلاة العصر مباشرة ، وبحضور لفيف من أصحاب السيارات والسرافيس!! 

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

نحن أيضاَ بشر

كل يوم نتابع ما تيسّر لنا من برامج (البث المباشر)، وكل يوم ترد على البلديات ومديريات الأشغال عشرات الشكاوى..من سوء طريق، او خطورة منعطف، أو تكسير شارع، أو خطأ في تحويلة... وعند الاتصال بالمسؤول المعني يخرج الرجل من أدراج أجوبته ''كلاشيه'' ثابتة حفظناها غيباً- ليختبىء بها من المطالبة بالعمل والصيانة- وهي:'' لا يوجد مخصصات''..

المواطن عندما يشكو من خطورة أو وعورة طريق، لا ''يتبطّر'' ولا يطلب رفاهية زائدة، هو يطالب بحق مشروع يحفظ له حياته وممتلكاته..وعلى البلديات والأشغال ان تقوم بواجبها خير قيام ..والاّ فإن الأرواح التي تزهق بسبب خلل هندسي في شارع أو فتحة او جسر..ستحاسب ذلك المسؤول يوم الحساب.. يوم لا تنفع مخصّصات ولا موازنات...

الخميس الماضي توفي طبيب شاب بعمر الورد على جسر وقّاص، وهذه الوفاة العاشرة خلال عامين على نفس الجسر، و الحادث رقم أربعين في نفس المدة ايضاَ ..ومع ذلك لم يقم أي مسؤول أو وزير بأي إجراء على هذا الجسر منذ ان بدأ الموت يتكاثر على هذا المكان..ولذات الأسباب التي ذكرناها سابقاً/ لا يوجد مخصصات/ لم تقر الموازنة/ انها مسؤولية الآخر...

طريق الأزرق الدولي كذلك..أصبح مصيدة للمغتربين العائدين في كل صيف بإجازاتهم، عشرات الضحايا تذهب كل عام على ذلك الطريق، بسبب ضيقه وعدم إنارته..ومع ذلك نعقد ورشاً، ونطلق حملات، ونتساءل عن سبب ارتفاع الحوادث في بلدنا؟.

لماذا عندما يحضر ضيف كبير الى البلد، فجأة تظهر المخصصات، وتشتغل الجرافات وتوسع الطرق، وتمّهد المنعطفات، وتعبد الشوارع، وتزرع الشاخصات..وتقرّ الموازنات، والكل يبادر بتنفيذ العمل ويدّعي انه من صلب مسؤوليته ؟..هل نحتاج دائماً لضيف كبير حتى نخدم هذا المواطن الغلبان؟!!..ترى من أولى بالخدمة والرعاية والاهتمام الضيف الذي سيمرّ من هذا الطريق لمرة واحدة في زيارته أم هذا المعزّب ''المستوي'' الذي ''طلع على لسانه شعر'' من كثرة الشكاوى والمطالبات؟؟؟..

ايها المسؤول الكريم احترمنا قليلاً..فنحن ايضاَ بشرَ..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

ما دخلنيش!!

(بالأمس بقينا طَرِبين على احد ''الزعران'' بعد ان خرج للحي بنغمة جديدة وهي ''نهيق الحمار'' لمدة تزيد عن أربع ساعات..وظل هذا الفتى المراهق يقوم بتقليد صوت الحمار طوال الليل فرحاً متجلياً بهذه النغمة الجديدة ..في حين لم يجرؤ أي من الجيران على الخروج والحديث مع هذا الفتى انطلاقا من مبدأ ''ما دخلنيش''..وربما تجنّباً للمشاكل والضربات الدامية المتوقّعة من صاحب ''الصوت''..

أخيراً ، تشّجعت، خرجت من بيتي وقفت أمام الشاب وسألته: انت رح تقعد هون لأي ساعة؟..جاوبني أنا قاعد بالشارع، ورح أقعد كمان ساعة!!..دخلت اتصلت بالشرطة..وصفت لهم المكان، وبقيت اراقب الموقف ..ملّ ''الأزعر'' من نهيقه..بينما لم يحضر أي مدد أمني حتى لحظة كتابة هذه الرسالة)..

ما سبق، رسالة وصلتني عبر بريدي الاليكتروني قبل يومين من مواطن يشكو بها الحال التي وصل اليه المواطن بسبب مبدأ ''ما دخلنيش''.. بحيث أي شخص ''صايع'' مجرد من المبادىء والأخلاق قد يرعب ويزعج ويتطاول على حيّ بأكمله، فيه من الرجال ما يفوق عدد كتيبة عسكرية..

ترى ماذا حدث لنا ؟! لماذا تلاشت الشجاعة والمروءة والرجولة من شيمنا؟..كم خسرنا من اجل الــ'' ما دخلنيش'' هذه..كل يوم ''رضيع'' جديد ملقى في حاوية أو قرب مسجد ونقول ''ما دخلنيش''!! أفواج من الطلبة ''الهمل'' يقفون أمام مدارس البنات ونقول ''ما دخلنيش''!!..عشرات حوادث التحرش في المراكز التجارية والجامعات ونقول ''ما دخلنيش''!!..تطاول الغريب على ابن البلد ونقول ''ما دخلنيش''..يزن مات ونقول '' ما دخلنيش'' ، ورد خطف ونقول ما ''دخلنيش'' !! كل يوم : قتل ، فقدان،خيانة ، سرقة ، خطف ،حمل ،شجار ، انتحار، ونقول ''ما دخلنيش''!!..فساد اداري ، واسطة، محسوبية ،ظلم ، ''لهط''،ونقول ''ما دخلنيش''..

متى سيكون ''دخلنا'' اذاً ..هذه بلدنا ، وهؤلاء ناسنا!! ان لم نتدخل لحمايتهم الان متى نتدخّل؟؟..

***

غطيني يا كرمة العلي ما فيش فايدة!!.





ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

(كاد المعلّم ان يكون قتيلا)

تخصيص خطّ ساخن لرصد وتلقي شكاوى أي اعتداءات تقع على الطلاب وتحديداً في المراحل العمرية الأولى.. خطوة جديدة وجيدة تشكر عليها وزارة التربية والتعليم..

لكن في نفس الوقت، كان من الممكن أن تكون الخطوة أجمل وأجرأ وأكثر انصافاً...لو قامت الوزارة بخطوة مماثلة - أي تخصيص خط ساخن- لتلقّي الشكاوى والتهديدات والاعتداءات التي يتعرّض لها المدرسون ومديرو المدارس أيضا من قبل الطلاب وذويهم..

قبل يومين تعرّض مدير مدرسة لكسر في يديه و''تشطيب'' في وجهه من قبل مجهولين..وقبلها بشهر ''بطح'' طالب أستاذه على مرأى من طلاب الصف..وسط تصفيق وتصفير حاريّن..وكل اسبوع يتعرّض مدرس الى ضرب أو تهديد أو شتيمة قاسية من قبل بعض المارقين على ''التربية'' الكافرين بمبدأ ''ألتعليم''..و معظم الأحيان ''يبتلع'' المعلم ''اهانته''..اختصاراً للمشاكل وحفاظاً على الرزق وخلاصاً من وجع الرأس..لكن كثرة التمادي من قبل بعض الطلبة مستندين الى قانون''منع الضرب في المدارس'' وأحقية رفع الدعوى المدنية..بدأ يمس كرامة المعلّم..واذلاله في لقمة عيشه..

الا تتفق معي وزارة التربية والتعليم، انه من المحزن ان يوقف القاضي ''معلّماً'' محترماً أمام طالبه ويسأله ان كان مذنباً ام لا؟ وأن يخيّر الطالب برغبته في التنازل عن حقه ام لا..لتبدأ بعدها التحركات العشائرية ''وكدّ'' الصلحات..وبوس اللحى بين صدّ وردّ،وإظهار سطوة العشيرة على العشيرة بعيداً عن انظمة التربية والتعليم.. وكل ذلك رغبة في انهاء المشكلة ،حتى لا يفصل أو يوقف المعلّم عن عمله..اليس من المحزن أن يقف المعلم بهيبة متآكلة أمام طلاّبه بعد ان جرّد من كل حصانات التعليم..و أصبح ''خريج سجون''!!.

قال لي صديق مدرّس أن أحد زملائه عاد حليق الرأس بعد ان قضى ما قضاه في سجن ''قفقفا'' نتيجة شكوى تقدم بها طالب مشاغب..وفي اليوم الأول لدوام المعلم..تجرأ الفتى المشتكي وقال له بنبرة لا تخلو من التشفي..'' اذا كنت زلمة اضربني كمان مرّة ''!!..فمسح المعلّم اللوح، و''مسح قرعته'' بكفّه،و بدأ الحصة..

الخلاصة،الوضع صار بحاجة الى تقويم حقيقي، اذا اردنا ان نكون منصفين لفئة المعلمين، فالكفة ليست بصالحهم..لذا أطالب بإنشاء محكمة تربوية خاصة،مشكّلة من هيئة تربوية مشهود لها بالكفاءة والعدل والاحترام، لفض النزاعات داخل أروقة وزارة التربية والتعليم،وليس في محاكم الصلح.. لا يمكن ان تتساوى وقفة المعلم مربي الأجيال مع ''السوكرجية'' و''السرسرية'' وضاربي الشفرات و''كشيشة الحمام''...الا بالقضايا الجنائية..

وغير ذلك فلنقرأ جميعاً على التربية والتعليم السلام..







ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## آلجوري

والله معك حق يا احمد يا زعبي ..
التنازلات الي صار يقدمها القانون للطلبه هي الي مقويه عنيه ومخليه صورة المدرس انه لا يملك اي سلطة بتخوف لحتى يخافه منه ..
انا مع الاحترام للمحبه مو للخوف من الضرب .. لكن بقلة الادب الشدة مطلوبه لتصحيح العوج ومتل هيك قوانين بتكسر العوج ما بتصلحو ..

يعطيك العافيه شطناوي ع النقل .. أنا من المتابعين وان كنت لا أترك رد ... فلا تحرمنا من جهدك  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*سي دي ..*

بعد أن توفقت بتجربتي الأولى نشكر الله- فأني أعتزم على بداية السنة الجديدة وتزامنا مع الاحتفالات برأس السنة، طرح (سي دي) جديد بالأسواق . 

كاظم الساهر، ووائل كفوري، وعقله المحمود، ليسوا بأحسن مني، الأسبوع الماضي انتهيت من تصوير خمس أغان على طريقة الفيديو كليب، بعد تعاون آخر مع المخرج حسين دعيبس، ونادين لبكي، وسعيد الماروك، وعثمان أبو لبن، وأحمد الدوغجي ..هذا وسأعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا في مجمع العبدلي قرب كشك الشيخ محمد، أعلن فيه «السي دي» الجديد يحضره لفيف من المعجبين والأصدقاء والشوفيرية وآخرين من الوسط الفني، كما يتضمن حفل توقيع الألبوم، التوقيع على «بوستر» جديد لي وأنا في بيت الدرج...سيكون بمثابة غلاف للألبوم..

يحتوي هذا السي دي على 22 أغنية، وقد حرصت أن ترضي أغنياتي في هذا الألبوم جميع أذواق الجمهور العربي ، فهناك أغنية باللهجة المصرية تحمل عنوان «بلاش تبكسني في عني أصل البكس في العين يفرق» وهي من كلمات أحمد بلطجة ..وألحان سعيد ملطشة...وهناك أغنية باللهجة الخليجية بعنوان «النفط كده»..وهي من كلمات مانع الخير..وألحان مخاوي البترول...وأغنية باللهجة السورية بعنوان «التقرير المستبد» كلمات هسام هسام وألحان ميليس ..وأخرى لبنانية بعنوان «حكم القاضي..» كلمات وألحان كل الطوائف...وخامسة عراقية، تتحدث عن قصة مثيرة بطلتها قذيفة هاون صباحية.. وهي بعنوان «جتني الصبح..» كلمات أبو زيد وألحان شاب عراقي استشهد بسيارة مفخخة قبل التصوير..وباقي الأغاني محليه..مثل «طلعن وما معهن حدا» وهذه تتحدث عن الأسعار، وهي من كلمات أبو يحيى وألحان أبو موفق، وأخرى بعنوان «ضب المعاش يا سويلم» وهي من كلماتي وألحاني، وثالثة «تشتش بابور الديرة»..وهذه أيضا من كلماتي وألحاني واستوحيت كلمات الأغنية بعد ارتفاع المشتقات النفطية ..ورابعة بعنوان «ناداني وناديته» وهذه تتحدث عن كثرة التعديلات الوزارية، وأخرى بعنوان «مرعية يا الواسطة مرعية، مرعية وإلا بلا راعي» وهي من التراث الشعبي ...وجدير بالذكر أني اخترت في تصوير أغنية «ضب المعاش يا سويلم» النجمة السينمائية (الحجة فلحة) لتقف أمامي لأول مرة في أغنية مصورة.

..علما أني سأحيي حفلات رأس السنة في علعال، وذنيبة، وجناعة، وعين الباشا..ثم أعود لتحضير الألبوم الجديد..الذي اخترت له مبدئيا عنوان: «ع العايش..»

*أحمد حسن الزعبي*

----------


## عُبادة

كل شي نصيب!!

طاف شلاش في أكواب قصيرة من ماء زمزم على الحاضرين.. تبعه عايش الذي كان يلف على جموع الجيران والأقارب والمهنئين بالتمر الحجازي..بينما عود طويل من ''الند'' يطلق دخاناً رفيعاً مستقيماً على الحائط المقابل، بعد ان غرز في ''إبريز'' كهرباء ملغى على يسار الباب مبشّراً بعودة المعتمر الطازج ''ابو يحيى''..

صوت ارتطام الكوب الزجاجي الفارغ في قعر الصينية كان يتزامن مع عبارة تتكرر على ألسن الحاضرين'' ''الله ريتها مقبولة يابو يحيى''..

فيتمنى بدوره للجميع ان يطعمهم الله حلاوة الإيمان ورؤية الحرم المكي قريباً..

همس ''ابن تركية'' بأذن أبي يحيى : ''ان شاء الله ختمتها''..فرد متمتماً: الحمد لله ...ثم يخرج ورقة من جيبه مختومة ويريها على عجل ثم يطويها ويعيدها في جيبه.

تنحنح جوز فزّة قليلاً، ودقّ عكازه في الأرض ثلاثاً، ثم انفجر بالون حنقه وغضبه..وصاح معاتباً: 

- لويش ما بتقول انك رايح عالعمرة ولا خايف نرافقك؟! 

* ابو يحيى: صدقني يا حجي مش هيك السولافة!! 

* جوز فزّة :لعاد لويش؟ خايف نوصّيك ع شوية اغراض؟! 

* أبو يحيى: ولا هيك!!.

* جوز فزّة: خايف نيجي نودّعك!! 

* أبو يحيى: لا يا حجي، ولا هيك!! 

* جوز فزّة: مش أنا سألتك تروح معي ع العمرة قبل شهر وقلت لي مش ناوي؟ 

* أبو يحيى: صحيح! .

* جوز فزّة: لعاد لويش غدرت فيّه ورحت لحالك؟ 

* أبو يحيى: القصة وما فيها يا حجي، رحت أجيب ''إذن أشغال''من البلدية..!! سألت وين الموظف: قالوا بالعمرة، رحت اشوف رئيس البلدية ..لقيته بالعمرة، رحت أدفع ''مسقفات'' لقيت أمين الصندوق بالعمرة، رجعت ع مدير سلطة المياه اشرح له الوضع، لقيته رايح عالعُمرة.

فسحبت حالي وطلعت ع مكّة..منها جبت عمرة ..ومنها ختمت المعاملة هناك واجيت!!.







ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

روّحوا؟

جرت العادة عندما يحضر ضيوف يتمتّعون بمكانة اجتماعية عالية وثقل وجاهي إلى بيت أحدنا..يقوم الأب - احترازياً - بإخفاء أكثر أبنائه وباشةً وأطولهم لساناً عن أنظار الضيوف..

فيحاول حجزه في غرفة بعيدة على سبيل المثال كي لا يحتّك مع الحاضرين أو يقوم برمي كلام ثقيل أو يكشف الحال المستور أمامهم..مما يوقع الأب في حرج كبير يصعب الخروج منه..بالمقابل يحاول ألأب - عن سبق إصرار - إبراز أبنائه المطيعين المهندمين الممشّطين الذين يتقنون فنون المجاملة وحسن الضيافة والتباهي بهم أمام الضيوف ليعطي انطباعاً جيداً عن العائلة وعن النسل المحّسن..

***

المسكين ذلك الولد أبو لسان طويل يبقى محبوساً في غرفته طوال فترة مكوث الضيوف، وأقصى ما يفعله هو أن يطل برأسه من النافذة بين الفينة والأخرى ليسأل أخوته المارين من والى المطبخ: روّحوا؟..

***

في الإعلام يتم التعامل مع فئة الساخرين تماماً كما يتم التعامل مع الولد الوبش أبو لسان طويل..فعندما تجري في البلد فعالية كبرى،أو ملتقى عالمي، أو يحضر ضيف كبير،يتم استثناء هؤلاء من دعوات الحضور، أو اخذ آرائهم حول الموضوع،كما يتم تغييب مقالاتهم الناقدة ما أمكن..والاتكاء في هذه الفترة على الكتاب السياسيين والمحللين الاقتصاديين الذين يتقنون فن المجاملة السياسية و(حسن الضيافة)..وعليه يبقى الكاتب الساخر غايب فيلة عن تفاصيل ما يجري..وأقصى ما يمكن فعله هو ان يطلّ برأسه بين الفينة والأخرى ليسأل زملائه المهندمين: روّحوا ؟؟.

***

قبل بدء فعاليات مؤتمر دافوس- البحر الميت، اشتريت 25 كيلو ملوخية بعروقها /شغل تنشيف/ وبدأت التلقيط على مهل،ومن ثم التغليف بأكياس /كل كيس طبخة/ فأقصى ما استطيع فعله أثناء انعقاد هذا المؤتمر، هو ان اطل برأسي بين اللحظة والأخرى وأسأل زملائي المارين من والى المطبخ الاقتصادي: روّحوا ؟؟؟..

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## غسان

روحوا ..  :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

:Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## محمد العزام

رائعة جدا هالمقالة 
وتشبيه حكاية الطفل مع الواقع بالفعل تشبيه يحسد عليه صاحب المقالة 


مشكور عبادة على جهودك

----------


## آلجوري

:Smile:

----------


## عُبادة

(بالمهلّي ما يولّي)

(الحكومة تفاوض البنك الدولي على قرض لتمويل عجز الموازنة).

* جريدة الرأي 17-5-2009.

*****.

بينما كان يتكىء على وسادتين تحت معرش الدالية، يتفاجأ الرجل بزيارة رئيس الوزراء ورئيسي مجلس الأعيان و النواب بعد صلاة العشاء مباشرة...

ينهض مروان المعشّر وهو يرتدي دشداشة ماركة ''عثيمان'' لون رمادي غامق،يضيء المضافة للضيوف..يحرجه احد''النيونات'' في صدر المضافة الذي يرمّش طويلاً..يحضر ''عصا قشّاطة'' يضربه يميناً ويساراً حتى يضيء تماما..وهو يردد (يا 100 أهلاً وسهلا...والله خطوة عزيزة)..ثم يقوم بفتح الشبابيك وربط الستائر على زواياها بينما لا يكف لسانه عن عبارات الترحيب المكررة :'' والله يا 100أهلاً وسهلاً''..زارتنا البركة..أهلاً وسهلاً..

يضع المساند خلف ظهور الضيوف الثلاثة..و يحضر دلة القهوة السادة ''من جوّه''..ويسكب للحاضرين قهوتهم..أهلاً وسهلاً..يقولها المعزّب للمرة العاشرة..فيرد نادر الذهبي والحضور:''بالمهلّي ما يولّي''.. بعد صمت يدوم لحظات يقول نادر باشا من باب فتح الحديث..اليوم نار!! فيجامله المعشّر..خلص صيّفت...ثم ينتبه ويقوم بتشغيل المروحة السقفية.

يعود الصمت من جديد. فيسأله الباشا: مين سوالك جبصين السقف؟.. فيرد المعزّب: معلّم حلبي..وتبدأ عبارات الثناء على الشغل والصلاة على النبي تنطلق مع دوران العيون حول السقف..

أهلاً وسهلاً يقولها المعشّر..للمرة العشرين..

(بالمهلّي ما يولّي) يقولها نادر الذهبي للمرة العشرين أيضاً..

يتنحنح رئيس الوزراء ويقول : الدنيا مسا الله يمسيك بالخير..

*مروان المعشّر: الله يمسيك بأنوار النبي.تفضّل!!.

* نادر الذهبي: أنت عارف..هالأزمة المالية ما خلّت ولا بقّت..يعني اللي بنمسكه باليمين بطير بالشمال..

* المعشّر: بعين الله..كلها مثلك مثلك...

* الذهبي: وبما انه معاليك نائب مدير البنك الدولي..ومن عظام الرقبة المالية..فقلنا بلكي تساعدنا وتمون ع مدير البنك بقرض ابو 400 او 500 مليون بس لنهاية السنة.. وهاي الكفلاء موجودين..مع كشوفات رواتبهم..

مروان المعشر: والله والنعم منهم..بس دولتك..

رئيسا المجلس النواب والأعيان: يدقّان على صدريهما :''عندنا ولازم ذمتنا''..

الذهبي: جيرة الله ما بتردّنا!!..

المعشر: والله ما خليتوا فيها حكي خلص اشربوا قهوتكو..ويا 100 أهلاً وسهلاً.

هنا يخرج دولة الرئيس دفتر الشيكات مردّدأً مع كل إمضاء شيك: بالمهلّي ما يولّي...







ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> (بالمهلّي ما يولّي)
> 
> (الحكومة تفاوض البنك الدولي على قرض لتمويل عجز الموازنة).
> 
> * جريدة الرأي 17-5-2009.
> 
> *****.
> 
> بينما كان يتكىء على وسادتين تحت معرش الدالية، يتفاجأ الرجل بزيارة رئيس الوزراء ورئيسي مجلس الأعيان و النواب بعد صلاة العشاء مباشرة...
> ...


ابدعت كالعادة  :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

حَــفْــتله

استناداً الى ما جمعناه من خبرات اجتماعية، ورصد طويل لسلوك الإنسان الأردني ..فإننا نستطيع تعريف مصطلح ''الحَفْتله'' بشكل مبسط على انه: العرض الصامت للخدمات..والإغراء البريء على اتخاذ القرار..والتذكير بالنفس من باب الحركة والإيماء دون التصريح..وتندرج جميع هذه الأفعال تحت الشعار الاجتماعي المعروف : ''تيجي منه ولا تيجي منّي''..

مثلاً،عندما يوصلك باص ''اكبريس'' من المطار الى مجمّع الشمال وتنزل حقائبك هناك، وتلتفت ذات اليمين وذات الشمال، فإنك ستشاهد بعض سائقي السرفيس يدورون حولك دون ان يعرض أحدهم خدمة توصيلك صراحةً..هذا الدوران يدعى ''حفتله''..وقد تسمع بعض التلميحات فيما بينهم ''على عينك''..مثل'' اكم راكب بدّك''؟..''قدّيش بتطلع طلب للرمثا؟!'' مما يغريك في السؤال عن أجرة الراكب، وعن تكلفة ''الطلب كامل'' والدخول في الحوار ثم الاتفاق مع أحدهم...وبهذا التصرف يحفظون كرامتهم ''من الفقسة'' في حال عدم اهتمامك.وتحميلك وزر سؤالهم''بأنك انت من جهد بلاهم وسألهم''في حالة الاختلاف..

في الأعراس..يقوم أحد الشباب، بنقل كرسيه من خلف الدبكة الى مواجهة الدبكة.. في سبيل أن يتقدّم أحد من ذوي العريس ويدعوه ''للدبكة''..وعندما يغفلون عن وجوده، يقوم بفكّ المشدّ عن يده، وإعادة لفّه من جديد، ليتحجج أن ''يده مفكوكة'' ولا يستطيع مشاركتهم..وفي حال عدم انتباه أي من الحضور لذلك..يقف في الصف الموازي للدبكة ويبدأ ''يطعج'' مع حركات الدبّيكة.على سبيل التذكير بالنفس...الى ان يتم تقدم احد ''المعزّبين'' ودعوته الى الدبكة من باب جبر الخاطر..كل ما سبق من عملية نقل ..ولفّ المشدّ..و''الطعج'' تسمى في علم النفس الاجتماعي ''الحفتله''...

منذ ايام وبعد تطاير انباء واشاعات، تقوم شخصيات سياسية كبيرة، بعمليات حفتله سياسية..فتعقد الندوات..وتلتقي الفعاليات..وتجري مقابلات صحفية موسّعة..وكل ذلك من باب العرض الصامت للخدمات،والاغراء البريء لاتخاذ القرار لصالحهم..والتذكير بالنفس..فنجدهم في ندوة ''يجرّون الكرسي'' إلى الزاوية المقابلة للقرار السياسي..ومرّة..''يلفّون مشدّ التبريرات حول مرحلتهم السياسية الماضية''..ومرّة''يطعجون بعضهم بعضا''..في سبيل قيادة الدبكة الوزارية من جديد...





ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

الأفعى

قرأت ذات مرة انه من أغرب طرق اصطياد الأفاعي وأسهلها في الصحراء..أن تدهن كيس ملح بقليل من السمن وترميه قرب بيت الأفعى..عندئذٍ ستغريها الرائحة..فتبتلع الكيس..وما ان تستمرىء طعم السمن..حتى يقتلها عطش الملح وشمس الصحراء ..فيتفسخ جلدها وتسقط واهيةً..

اسرائيل تلك '' الأفعى المتوسطية'' لن تنفعها قوتها ما دامت تحكمها غريزتها ..سميّة التطرف تحرك اسطوانية جسدها نحو الهاوية ،هي لا تؤرقنا..حرابنا اقسى من رأسها..وصبرنا أطول من ذيلها الرخو المستعار..نعرفها جيداً..ونتعامل معها جيداً..بيننا وبينها قصاص قديم..فلا يخيفنا أبداً تبدّل جلدها، ولا يرعبنا فحيح الخوف او الضعف ..كلما خلعت جلدا عتيقا خطفته الريح الى قمامة التاريخ ..وكلما لمعت بثوب جديد..تمعنا به وقلنا انه يناسب اقدامنا أكثر..

القوة التي تحكمها غريزة..مثل حصن قد يقوّضه حجر واحد..عظيمة لكنها زائلة، ضخمة لكنها فارغة..اسرائيل إذا ما أغرتها رائحة التوسّع.. وابتلعت حقوق الشعوب ، فلا بد ان يقتلها عطش الأمن،وشمس المقاومة..عندها سيتفسّخ جلدها المهتّك بالقروح وستسقط واهيةَ...

نسيت ان أقول أن أبناء الصحراء ، كانوا يقومون بعد اصطياد الأفعى بقطع لسانها..واستخدامه طعماً للغربان والضُبّان..وكذلك سنفعل بلسان عضو الكنيست ''أريه الداد''..إن لزم الأمر..


احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

ما بعد منتصف الليل

ليلة الخميس الماضي ، وصلت الى قناعة مهمّة وهي: ان لم تنم على الساعة العاشرة فإنك لن تنام بعدها ابداً..

@@@

أذكر أن حارتنا في السابق كانت تطفىء أنوارها بعد العشاء مباشرة..باستثناءات بسيطة، طالب توجيهي هنا..أو طالبة شامل هناك..أو عاشق يسمع أم كلثوم حيّرت قلبي معاك مستنداً الى حاووز على ظهر الحيط، وامامه إبريق شاي بالميرمية يدخن عليه باكيت كمال ..

بالمناسبة ، كان العشاق مثل أطباق الستلايت مزروعين على أسطح الحيطان كل يدير وجهه حسب بيت محبوبه.. متسلّحين بالعدّة اللازمة للحب : فرشة صوف ومخدة، قلم حبر، و دفتر 32 لكتابة مسوّدات الرسائل .. يتخلل عملية الكتابة صوت كبسات المسجل عند تقديم أو تأخير مقطع مثير من أغاني ام كلثوم الشهيرة..والذي كنا نعتبره الباروميتر الحقيقي الذي نقيس عليه درجات الوله التي تصيب حبّيب الحي ..كما ان محاولات إغلاق باب الشريط لأكثر من مرة كان الباروميتر الذي نقيس عليه رداءة المسجل الذي يقتنيه حبّيب الحي ايضاَ..

ليلة الخميس الماضي،قررت ان اخرج من تابوتي الأسمنتي ، وانام في الهواء الطلق ،قلت ارمي فرشة الصوف في العريشة ،أراقب ما استطعت من النجوم الثاقبة والخفافيش المشغولة في نشاطها الليلي الى ان اسلم نفسي للنوم، صحوت عند الثانية صباحاً عندما مرّ بكم ديانا بين بيوت الحارة وفيه يصدح الطرب بأغنية تدمي القلب؛ تحمل من العتاب واللوم والتشكيك بصحة النسب ما يؤرق المضاجع ...قلبت على جنبي اليمين متعوذاً من الشيطان الرجيم- .محاولاً اصطياد النعاس من جديد- فجأة طرطر تركتر قريب..انطفأ محركه عندما حاول اجتياز مطب صعب..حاول صاحب التركتر تشغيله ثانية ومضى... أضأت الخلوي على ساعتي لأعرف الوقت كانت تشير الى الثانية والنصف...ترى ماذا يفعل تركتر ..في مثل هذا الوقت؟!..لا بأس فالمسألة لم تتوقف على التركتر ، الشارع كله تحوّل الى رالي، وساحة لاختبار البريكات ، و تحماية الشاحنات..ناهيك عن أغنية نجوى كرم الك بقلبي 3 ترباع التي تحوم بها سيارات السيفيا طوال الليل مثل باعة الغاز..

غمرت رأسي بطرف اللحاف..فسمعت كركعة خزّان ومحاولة اعادة غطاءه المعدني الى مكانه، وشخص يهمس لشخص آخر: ان شاء الله غير يقدّن ..تبع هذا الهمس بدقائق بسيطة محاولة اقتحام فاشلة قامت بها مجموعة من القطط الكاسرة باتجاه الخمّ ..حيث أجبرت - كوني زلمة الدار - على صدّها بالحجارة والكدر و بالحفّايات المضادة كيفما اتفق في حضرة العتمة..

بصراحة لم انم تلك الليلة حتى مطلع الفجر ،أولاً بسبب الصخب الليلي المتواصل،وثانياً لأني لمت نفسي كثيراً بعد غزوة القطط تلك:فمهما كان يبقى لصوص الليل أظرف بكثير من لصوص النهار..

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

(غداً) الذي لا يأتي

لا يعرف سوى لغة الحديد..أرضه سندان وسماؤه مطرقة.... أقلامه قضبان ودفتره صفيح... قلبه فولاذ، ودموعه بُرادَة.. يطربه صوت الضرب، وتنعشه رائحة الشرر..لا يرضي بائعاً ولا يبسط مشترياً.. هو هكذا إنسان مسكوب في قالب الغضب.

ذات يوم، خرج الحداد عن عزلته.. دق باب جاره..طالباً على خجل وتوتر استدانة مبلغ صغير لآخر الشهر..جاره الكريم الذي لم يعتد على رد احد.. أعطاه فأرضاه..

مضى أول شهر فلم يرد الرجل الدَّين إلى صاحبه..مضى شهر ثانٍ ولم يحدث جديد.. شهر ثالث ولا جديد...تجرأ قليلاً الجار الكريم -الذي لم يطالب الحداد بدينه بعد - وسأله السداد..فقال له بشفتين زرقاوين باردتين كفُرْنِه المطفأ:''تعال بكرة''..لم يناقشه الرجل..وعاد في اليوم التالي..فردّ عليه بشفتين باردتين أيضاَ: ''تعال بكرة''..مضت على هذه الحال..سنة كاملة..سنتان..ثلاث..عشر...وهو يأتي في الغد..ولا يسترجع دينه...

كبر ابن الحداد..واستلم إدارة المحل نيابة عن أبيه الكهل الذي لم يعد يحضر الا صباحاً ليقول لجاره ''تعال بكره'' ويغادر..ذات صباح حضر الجار يائساً بائساً..وجد ابن الحداد وحيداً..سأله ان يسدّ دين أبيه..فقال الابن (الأشد لؤماً من أبيه) : حسناً سنسد دينك، لكن بشرط...قال الجار ملهوفاً: موافق دون ان اعرف شرطك..قال ابن الحداد: وهو يثني القضيب على سندان سميك مرتفع:حتى يهترىء هذا السندان..قال الجار فرحاً: موافق..موافق.

حضر الحداد الكبير، فروى له ولده القصة كاملة فرحاً منتشياً ليريه دهاءه في المماطلة وحذاقته في اللؤم..وقبل أن يتلذذ بطعم السخرية، صفعه والده صفعة دامية..واصفاً إياه بالحمار وقليل الفهم..وعندما استفسر الولد عما اقترفه من خطأ لم يدركه..قال له الأب بأنفاس غاضبة:ولك يا ''دابّة'' السندان مصيره يخلص بس ''قولة بكرة'' عمرها ما بتخلص..

أمريكا وإسرائيل مثل الحداد وابنه / لا زالوا يتعاملون مع الفلسطينيين والعرب بخصوص قيام الدولة الفلسطينية، على مبدأ ''قولة بكرة'' التي لا تنتهي ابدأ.

***

يا جماعة، (غد) المدين لا يأتي أبداً....



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

ضد السياسة

هاجر ابنة داود أوجلو..وزير الخارجية التركي، عمرها ''9'' سنوات.. طاف بها الكيل من انشغال والدها، فلم تجد حلاً لاستعادة الأب المخطوف من قبل السياسة والسياسيين، والجولات الخارجية، والابتسامات المجففة أمام كاميرات التصوير.. الاّ أن بعثت برسالة خطية الى رئيس الوزراء التركي رجب طيب اردوغان تطالبه فيها بإقالة والدها من منصبه الجديد، كونها لم تعد تراه الا على شاشات التلفزيون..وكتبت في الرسالة المختصرة للطيب أردوغان ما مفاده انها لم تره سوى مرة واحدة منذ توليه منصب وزير الخارجية في 1- مايو- 2009، وان الحراس والمرافقين يرونه اكثر منها وهذا ليس عدلا.

***

معك حق يا هاجر، ما فائدة تحسين العلاقات الخارجية ..اذا ساءت العلاقات الداخلية..وما فائدة الجلوس على طاولة المحادثات..اذا كانت مائدة العائلة فارغة ..و ما فائدة ان يمتدح معالي ''الوالد'' العلاقات الثنائية ويهمل دفتر رسمك..ويبدي ارتياحه ''لخطّط'' السلام ..ولا يبدي اعجابه بخطّك المرتجف..وما جدوى ان يلقي نظرة الى جدول أعماله كل ساعة ..ولا يلقي نظرة على جدول الضرب ولو مرة كل شهر ..كتبت هاجر رسالتها ولسان حالها يقول : فلتقلق كل الدول مقابل أن اطمئن أنا..أيتها السياسة ردّي لي أبي.

***

بصراحة أنا ''غوّيره''، لقد غرتُ من ذكاء هاجر..وها أنا أكتب رسالة خطية لدولة نادر الذهبي بعد ان طاف بي الكيل : دول المهندس..الدنيا صبح الله يصبحك بالخير..أطالبك '' كما طالبت هاجر -اردوغان''..بإقالة بعض المسؤولين من مناصبهم القديمة والجديدة لأنّي لم أعد أراهم لا على التلفزيون ولا في المكاتب ولا مع الحراس ولا مع المرافقين ..فمنذ يوم التكليف ''وهظاك وجه الضيف''- هاجر مش أشطر مني - هذا وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام ملاحظة : (...............) تركت المكان فارغاً بين قوسين ليس لخطورة ما سأكتب، ولكن لألصق طابع 10قرش واردات../حسب الأصول.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

فالك طيّب

قبل أن يتناول ''مقص شوارب'' رفيع وحاد ،من بسطتها الممدودة على الرصيف في ظل ذلك الدرج القصير، الواقع في الشارع المؤدي بين البنك والبلدية..نظرت تلك ''النورية ''الخمسينية ''ام سيّال'' في عيني أبي يحيى الجاحظتين..فقالت له بمهارة المستطلع: باين عليك مهموم وما انت مبسوط بحياتك!!..رفع رأسه منشدهاً لما قالت..وكأنها اكشتفت سرّاً شخصياً للغاية يخصه وحده...وهو لا يدري أن أربعة أرباع الناس مهمومة وغير سعيدة في حياتها...فرد بحرفين اثنين: صحّ!!.

سألته وهي ترمي طرفي شالها خلف كتفيها..أقرا لك البخت..فنسي ابو يحيى قصة ''مقص الشوارب'' وسبب وقوفه أمام هذه البسطة وانجر وراء ''البخت''..

النورية :- ارمي بياضك!!.

أخرج ابو يحيى من جيبه دينارا ووضعه أمامها على البسطة..

النورية: اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد، اولادك مهم مريحينك..واللي يجيك ما هو مكفيك..قول ان شا الله.

ابو يحيى: ان شاء الله...

النورية: لكن في رزقة بالطريج..بس ما تيجي الا بنشاف الريج ..قول ان شاء الله...

أبو يحيى: ان شاء الله...

النورية: ابنك الكبير راسه عنيد..شو ما تعطية ما بترضيه..اذا ظل على هالحال، رح يخرب بيتك.. قول ان شاء الله.

أبو يحيى: ان شاء الله...

النورية: ومرتك ''معلقمة عيشتك'' ..بس ما تخاف ،رايحة تموت قبلك ..قول ان شاء الله..

ابو يحيى: ان شاء الله..

النورية: المصايب رح تصب ع راسك صب..بس ما يهمك رح تطلع منها مثل الشعره من العجينة..وفالك طيب..

ابو يحيى: ان شاء الله...

النورية: خلص قوم..خالص لك بالليرة..قول ان شاء الله..

ابو يحيى:ان شاء الله..

النورية :فالك طيب..وتبدأ تلملم بسطتها بعد ان تعامدت الشمس فوق رأسها..بينما يغادر ابو يحيى منتشياً بسبب الرزق الموعود والخلاص المرتجى..

***.

استطلاعات مراكز الدراسات مثل ''قراية البخت''..كل حكومة تأتي تعطيها نفس النسب ونفس التحليل عند العينة الوطنية وعند قادة الرأي حول ادائها الحكومي، طبعاً بعد ان ترمي الحكومة''بياضها''...

بعد مئة يوم، مئتي يوم ، الف يوم... سواء كان هناك مؤشرات للبقاء او هناك مؤشرات للرحيل ، تذكر نفس العبارة : ''فالكم طيب''..







ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

دكّاكين شحاته

في سيناريو مشابه لفيلم دكان شحاته ، عندما افرغ مسجد الحسين وسط القاهرة من المصلين والمعتكفين والعابدين والتائبين لتؤدي هيفاء وهبي مشهداً في صحن المسجد...جاء أوباما في فيلمه الجديد: دكّان أوباما فأفرغ مسجد السلطان حسن من المصلين والمعتكفين والعابدين والتائبين أيضا ليؤدي مشهداً في قلب الصفحات ..

** 

هناك تمثيل وهنا تمثيل، هناك كلاكيت وهنا كلاكيت، والجمهور الجالس خلف الشاشة واحد في الحالتين..ومضحوك عليه في الحالتين.. ومغطّى بغريزتي الاثارة..والأمل..في الحالتين كذلك.

ترى ما وجه الشبه بين حذاقة اوباما و حذاقة الدكنجي الشاطر ؟؟

- الدكنجي الناجح؛ هو الذي يحوّل المستحيل الى ممكن، و اللا الى نصف نعم ..فمثلاً إذا طلبت من احد الدكنجية فتلة سراج - ولم يكن يتاجر في مثل هذا السلعة من قبل - فإذا قال لك: ما بشتغلش فيها!!..فاعرف انه دكنجي فاشل..اما اذا قال لك: اليوم خلصت من عندي.! فاعرف انه دكنجي ناجح.. الأول قد قطع عنك الأمل.. والثاني أبقاه موجوداً..بالرغم انك خرجت بمحصلة واحدة :انك لم تحصل على ما تريد في كلا الحالين..

أوباما دكنجي ناجح: معط احترامه المزّيف لنا، و معط عن بداية جديدة مع العالم الاسلامي، و معط وعداً للعرب: ان امريكا لن تدير ظهرها للفلسطينيين، و معط تطييب خاطر للاسرائيليين ايضاَ ووصف علاقة امريكا باسرائيل انها غير قابلة للكسر..معط بعدها طعمية وفطير مشلتت عند مضيفيه ، ثم خلع خفّيه بعد زيارة قصيرة لمسجد السلطان حسن..وغادر..

*** 

الفرق بين مشاهدة فيلم هيفاء وهبي وفيلم زيارة اوباما..أنك في الأولى: تشاهد فيلماً اسمه دكّان شحادة ..أما في الثانية: فإنك تشاهد فيلماً طويلاً اسمه: دكاكين شحادته ..شحادة وطن..وشحادة رضا..وشحادة سلام..وشحادة حوار..وشحادة براءة من التهم..وشهادة حسن سلوك.

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

لص (حداثي)

حتى اللصوصية تغيّرت، فلم يعد هناك أي داعٍ أن يقوم ''الحرامي'' بالسهر الى ما بعد منتصف الليل، ليفاجئ أصحاب البيت بــ''زقمِه''، ولم يعد هناك حاجة لممارسة القفز عن ''السناسل'' و''السلبدة'' من بيوت الدرج،وإحراج الزوج واختبار شجاعته عند اصدار ''كركعة''، أو ''خربشة'' قريبة في حوش الدار، كما لم يعد بحاجة الى ترويع الأطفال او ارهابهم، او اختبار متانة شبك الحماية أو تجريب ميدالية مفاتيح كاملة مما يثير الملل في نفس السارق والمسروق معاً..على العكس، فالحرامي لم يعد يحمل أية أداة من أدوات الخلع أو الفتح اصلا.. فأصبح يدخل البيت، هكذا ''طرقي'' مكشوف الرأس صريح الملامح..

بالأمس هاتفتني زميلة / دكتورة لغة عربية ، قالت بينما كنت أقوم ''بتصليح'' أوراق امتحانات طلابي وبحدود الساعة العاشرة صباحاً ، فوجئت ''بحرامي'' يقف بمنتصف الصالون متفحصاً الجدران والمقاعد على مهل وأريحية وكأنه داخل محل مفروشات او في معرض فني..فاجأته بكل ثقة: والله ما بتشلح من رجلك!! خطوة عزيزة !!..ارتبك اللص ولم يجد مفردة يرد بها..قالت له: الأخ حرامي؟!!..فاعترف الرجل على الفور..فاستقبلته الدكتورة وزوجها أيما استقبال، أغدقوا عليه ''بالكيك'' والقهوة''الحلوة'' و''الجعابير''...وسألاه عن زيارته النهارية..فرد بوقار وحكمة : المثل بيقول صابح القوم ولا تماسيهم !!.. ثم سألاه عن ''بكم ازرق'' كان يمر كل دقيقة من أمام المنزل فقال: هذا ''المعلّم''..لقد راقبت بيتكم منذ الصباح بمعيته ، وربما أقلقه تأخري عليه..ثم ''شفط'' فنجان القهوة واستأذن..فما كان من الزوجين الا ان حملاّه :''كيس قمامة وشوال صرامي عتيقة'' ليرميهما بطريقه في اقرب حاوية، بعد أن دكّ جيوبه ''بالجعابير''..وتقول الدكتورة أن اللص قبل ان يغادر تجرأ وسألهما : صحيح ليش بيتكو ''مطرّق'' هيك؟! لا اسوارة، لا خاتم، لا موبايل عليه القيمة؟..فأجاباه: بيت مثقّفين حيشاك..فأدار ظهره وغادر مبتسماً ضاحكاً قانعاً بما قسم الله له.

لقد تطوّرت مهنة ''الحرمنة'' شأنها شأن باقي المهن، وأصبحت أكثر انفتاحاً وحداثةً وحتى ''ليبرالية''..مما يعني أن ''السرقات'' قد تتطور الى مواعيد مسبقة ،وجدول أعمال ، ومفاصلة موسّعة بين السارق والمسروق ، و''كروت زيارة'' يحملها الحرامي يذكر فيها أرقامه وساعات عمله ،وبريده'' الاليكتروني''، و''ويب سايت'' يستطيعون من خلاله أن يطّلعوا على حجم نشاطه..

***

المطمئن في موضوع الدكتورة وزوجها واللص المؤدّب.. انه لم يزل هناك في هذه الدنيا الشرسة..من يقنع'' بجعبورة'' أو ''بقـثـايه'' بحجم الكريك...

*الله يطعمنا ''حرامي'' زي حراميكو.





hmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

(اللعمظة) السياسية

الأردني (خارج بيته) خجول جدا،الى الحد الذي قد يفقده حقه في كثير من الأحيان..أو المسامحة به عن طيب خاطر..

هكذا نحن، بطبعنا لا نحب ''الشوشرة'' ولا ''الزعبرة'' على الآخرين.. نجور على أنفسنا ولا نجور على غيرنا..يهمنّا ردّة فعل الآخر.. أكثر مما يهمنا احتياجنا في الداخل..وهذا ''الطبع'' لا يقتصر على سلوك الأفراد فقط، وإنما على سياستنا كذلك.

***

ابو العيال الواقف منذ الصباح على طابور الخبز، يخجل ان يقول لرجل جاء بعده وقد ''اخذ الحاضرين بالصوت'' ان يحترم الطابور،فيعزي نفسه بشريط من المهدّئات : بأن ''الصبر مفتاح الفرج'' و''بلاش نعلق في الناس''، و''ما حدا ماخذ منها شي''..رغم ان له الحق أن يحتج بالصوت العالي ويسترجع حقه كاملاً ...ومع ذلك نبقى نكرر ذات المهدئات، كلما تجاوزنا آخر في أحقيتنا بالوظيفة، او بالترفيع، أو زيادة الراتب، او في بعثة دراسية، او في أي قضية حياتية..

***

سياستنا في الخارج،تماماً مثل سياسة افرادنا، لا نأخذ أحداً بالصوت، ولا نحب ''اللعمظة السياسية'' أو التعدي على الاخرين..على العكس، نخجل ان نعاتب دولة شقيقة لأن اعلامها استلمنا ''سبعة بلدي''..ونتنازل عن حقنا في كثير من القضايا ايضاَ كي نبقي المزاج العربي العام هادئاً مستقرّاً.. تلوثت مياهنا وأقصى ما قمنا به (لجنة تحقيق+ حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل)..نخشى من استغلال مياهنا خوفاً من عتب الاشقاء، ونحظر سحب الماء من الآبار، خوفاً من ملامة الاشقاء.. نتردد في مشروع عظيم سينقذنا، تجنّباً لتنهيدة كبرى..نأتي على انفسنا، كي لا يغضب غيرنا، ما زلنا نبتلع ريق العطش، مع ان غيرنا ''يرتوي وينتعش''.. وفوق كل هذا .. نعيش على شريط من المهدئات والأقوال المأثورة: الصبر مفتاح الفرج'' و''بلاش نعلق في الناس''، و''ما حدا ماخذ منها شي''..''واذا الك نصيب بتوخذه''..

***

سؤالي الى متى: ستبقى قطّة ''الحياء الدولي'' تأكل عشاءنا...ونحن نتفرج.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## زهرة النرجس

الصبر مفتاح الفرج'' و''بلاش نعلق في الناس''، و''ما حدا ماخذ منها شي''..''واذا الك نصيب بتوخذه''..

يجب أن ننسى هذة الامثال 
لما لا نقول  :أن الفرج سيأتي إذا عملنا بجد ونفذت كل طاقاتنا في العمل
لماذا لانقول : إنوا الإنسان لازم يجرب الصعب على شان يحصل علية 
لماذا نمشي دوما الحيط الحيط ونقول ربنا الستر , الستر اكيد من عند ربنا لاكن ليس بالضرورة ان نمشي دوما بجانب الحيط وننتظر أحد يعطف علينا

----------


## عُبادة

> الصبر مفتاح الفرج'' و''بلاش نعلق في الناس''، و''ما حدا ماخذ منها شي''..''واذا الك نصيب بتوخذه''..
> 
> يجب أن ننسى هذة الامثال 
> لما لا نقول  :أن الفرج سيأتي إذا عملنا بجد ونفذت كل طاقاتنا في العمل
> لماذا لانقول : إنوا الإنسان لازم يجرب الصعب على شان يحصل علية 
> لماذا نمشي دوما الحيط الحيط ونقول ربنا الستر , الستر اكيد من عند ربنا لاكن ليس بالضرورة ان نمشي دوما بجانب الحيط وننتظر أحد يعطف علينا


شكرا لمرورك :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

أمّةٌ مشتبه بها

قالت المخابرات الفرنسية - فيما يتعلق بتحطم طائرة الايرباص فوق المحيط الأطلسي - أنها تشتبه براكبين كانا على متن الطائرة قد يكون لهما علاقة بمنظمات إسلامية..دون ان تذكر مزيداً من التفاصيل عنهما أو سبباً مقنعاً لهذا الاشتباه، مكتفية بإخراج ''نيجاتيف'' الإرهاب من أذهان العالم ومطابقته مع صورة الإسلام فور وقوع الحادث.

لا سوء الأحوال الجوية، ولا الخطأ البشري، صار وارداً في حوادث الطيران وتصادم القطارات بقدر ما صارت الملامح ''الشرق أوسطية'' والديانة الاسلامية، هي السبب الأول والمشتبه به الرئيس، والصوت المتوقع صدوره من بوح الصناديق السوداء في الليالي الظلماء.

إن ساء حظنا، سيستمر التحقيق في قضية الطائرة شهوراً، مما قد يفتح هذا الغموض شهية أحد المتضررين من قرارات السلطات الفرنسية أو أحد المحرومين من الاقامة الشرعية هناك؛ ''فيسمط'' تسجيلاً صوتياً يتبنى فيه الحادثة من باب فشّ الغلّ ليس الاّ..وبالتالي يلبّس أمة مكونة من 300 مليون عربي ومليار ونصف مسلم ''تهمة باطلة''..و''تعّ قطّبها'' بعد ذلك.

ما ذنبنا أن نكون محل اتهام وشبهة : اذا ما سقطت طائرة، او خرج قطار عن مساره، أو ''بنشر عجل تريلا''، او انقطع جنزير ''بسكليت''، او انقلبت عرباية دزّ، او ''كربج'' ماتور على خزّان..او ''انزحطت'' رجل طفل يهودي في الارجنتين..

ما ذنبي أن أحمل ملامح شرق اوسطية، وليست ملامح اسكندنافية، او شرق آسيوية او افريقية حتى اعيش باحترام وإنسانية وسلام ..لماذا مجرد ركوبي في ''الاير باص'' أو ''البوينج'' أو في ''المترو'' اصبح مصدر ريب ورعب ورجس من عمل الشيطان..

اذا ثبتت تهمة اسقاط الطائرة الفرنسية على الراكبين المشار اليهما اعلاه: أعدكم ان أجري عملية تجميل فور استلام الراتب القادم / سأقشر بشرتي الحنطية وأسكب مكانها بشرة صفراء فاقعا لونها، وأنفش ''خشومي'' قليلاً..واشقّ عيني وأملس شعري الخروبي..واسمّي نفسي: من شان كو تفوو...!! 



hmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## محمد العزام

> أمّةٌ مشتبه بها
> 
> قالت المخابرات الفرنسية - فيما يتعلق بتحطم طائرة الايرباص فوق المحيط الأطلسي - أنها تشتبه براكبين كانا على متن الطائرة قد يكون لهما علاقة بمنظمات إسلامية..دون ان تذكر مزيداً من التفاصيل عنهما أو سبباً مقنعاً لهذا الاشتباه، مكتفية بإخراج ''نيجاتيف'' الإرهاب من أذهان العالم ومطابقته مع صورة الإسلام فور وقوع الحادث.
> 
> لا سوء الأحوال الجوية، ولا الخطأ البشري، صار وارداً في حوادث الطيران وتصادم القطارات بقدر ما صارت الملامح ''الشرق أوسطية'' والديانة الاسلامية، هي السبب الأول والمشتبه به الرئيس، والصوت المتوقع صدوره من بوح الصناديق السوداء في الليالي الظلماء.
> 
> إن ساء حظنا، سيستمر التحقيق في قضية الطائرة شهوراً، مما قد يفتح هذا الغموض شهية أحد المتضررين من قرارات السلطات الفرنسية أو أحد المحرومين من الاقامة الشرعية هناك؛ ''فيسمط'' تسجيلاً صوتياً يتبنى فيه الحادثة من باب فشّ الغلّ ليس الاّ..وبالتالي يلبّس أمة مكونة من 300 مليون عربي ومليار ونصف مسلم ''تهمة باطلة''..و''تعّ قطّبها'' بعد ذلك.
> 
> ما ذنبنا أن نكون محل اتهام وشبهة : اذا ما سقطت طائرة، او خرج قطار عن مساره، أو ''بنشر عجل تريلا''، او انقطع جنزير ''بسكليت''، او انقلبت عرباية دزّ، او ''كربج'' ماتور على خزّان..او ''انزحطت'' رجل طفل يهودي في الارجنتين..
> ...


 


بالفعل هالمقال تجسيد لواقع عربي واسلامي 
واقع كله ذل ومهانة 
وهي بالفعل مطبقة على ارض الواقع فكل خبر مشؤوم للغرب هو من فعل الارهابي المسلم القاتل المسلم 

هكذا فرض علينا الواقع ان نعيش وهذه الصورة لا اتوقع ان تنهتي او تمحى بسهولة 





مشكور عبادة

----------


## عُبادة

> بالفعل هالمقال تجسيد لواقع عربي واسلامي 
> واقع كله ذل ومهانة 
> وهي بالفعل مطبقة على ارض الواقع فكل خبر مشؤوم للغرب هو من فعل الارهابي المسلم القاتل المسلم 
> 
> هكذا فرض علينا الواقع ان نعيش وهذه الصورة لا اتوقع ان تنهتي او تمحى بسهولة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Icon31: شكرا لمرورك

----------


## عُبادة

غبار الذهب

لست مخيّراً في الكتابة..

رغماً عني أشتمّ رائحة القشّ، فيكتبني الحصاد. في كل صيف..تثور الطقوس في ذاكرتي مثل زوبعة تحجل اليّ بساق واحدة..تحتك بجدران الدماغ، كاحتكاك المناجل برقاب السنابل، فتصيبني نوبة من حداء الماضي الجميل وأصبح فجأة هناك..

في مساءات حزيران كان صوت الجرار مثل مسحراتي عجوز يوقظ الدويرات من ثقوب الطوب، تفرّ جميعها فزعة فرحة بقدوم الذهب..ثم ترتوي من سكينة عجيبة، فور تباطؤ لهاث التراكتور..

أمام بوابتنا الكبيرة وبالتزامن مع فتح صندوق الجرار كانت تتأهب الغرابيل، وتهتز في حيطان الطين مسلاّت الخياطة، وتتنفس الأكياس المتقاعدة والمهترئة، حتى قبائل السنونو كانت تتحلّق فوق صحن الدار..جميعهم بانتظار القمح المغترب تسعة شهور، والمحمول في بطن الأرض تسعة شهور ايضا.. بينما تصرّ عصافير السهل أجنحتها الى بطونها بطريقة وداعية للقمح العائد الى مخازنه..وتطير حزينة عائدة حيث أتت..

يقفز ابي وبعض العمال النزقين المنهكين..ينزلون الشوالات الكاملة على ظهورهم ،والناقص منها على بطونهم، فتكتمل بهذه الحركة اللا إرادية دورة الحياة، حمل الأصلاب والأرحام..

وقتها كنت كائناً حصادياً، افرح، أحلق، اغرّد، أتواجد ، اتبعثر ..في افعال لا أدركها ..كنت أراقب بعض الحمائم البرية وهي تلتقط في فسحة التنزيل حبيبات من القمح المنثور على درب الحصادين..تخبىء الحَبّ الطازج في حوصلتها وتطير الى مكان قريب، حتى يرجع العمال من صدر الدار الى البوابة ..امدّ يدي الى بطون الأكياس، فاكتشف أن حرارة الشمس لم تزل حية في حبات القمح وفي صفحات ظهور المتعبين..كنت أقفز فرحاً للصيف ،منشدّاً الى غبار الذهب الذي علق برموش ابي وبشاربه الأبيض..حافظاً عن ظهر درب صوته المفروش على التعب..

الغربيات هون: كان يقول للعمال فيفصلون بين محصول الأرض الغربية عن غيرها ..فتنزل أكياس مكتوب عليها بخط برّي حرف غ...ثم يوسع صدر الدار الى ضيف آخر يشير بيده إليهم قائلاً: القبليّات هون.. فتنزل شوالات مكتنزة مكتوبة بخط مرتجف ق..

في الصباح نصحو قبل الشمس..نركض نحو المحصول لنرى تقاسيم وجه ذلك الضيف النائم..(القمح)..

** ربع قرن من الذاكرة الطرية ، ربع قرن وانا أكتب ولا أزرع يا أبتي .. انت في ذمة الله، والشاعوب تبنّته المتاحف، والمذراة اداة فلكلورية في ايدي الراقصين..فلا تعجب ان صار الرغيف حلماً...



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

قُصر الكلام

أوصت اللجنة المصغّرة المنبثقة عن لجنة الأوبئة، المنبثقة عن وزارة الصحة -الله يديم عليها الصحة - بتطعيم 80% من الأردنيين قبل نهاية العام بالمطعوم المضاد لانفلونزا الخنازير.. ''حيشا السامعين''..

وقيل ان لجنة الأوبئة تدارست المعطيات الوبائية للمرض بما في ذلك إعلان منظمة الصحة العالمية، حيث أن انفلونزا الخنازير صار ''جائحة'' وبدأ '' ''يجحّ'' بدول العالم،الدولة تلو الأخرى..

لذا ستبدأ وزارة الصحة بتطعيم 15% من عدد سكان الأردن في مرحلة أولى، وبتكلفة تقدّر ب15 مليون دينار- أي بمعدّل 5,16 دينار ونصف ثمن ''الإبرة الواحدة''- الى ان تصل الى 80% من السكان بتكلفة نهائية تقدر بحوالي الـ 80 مليون دينار..

نصيحة صغيرة لوزارة الصحة من مواطن ''قلبه مدمدم''، لها الخيار أن تقبّلها أو ترفضها: العبد الفقير الذي يكتب هذه الكلمات عاصر كل الأمراض السارية والوبائية التي مرت في المنطقة : سلّ، توفئيد، سعال ديكي، بلهارسيا، حصبة، خنّاق، ملاريا، التراخوما،جدري ماء، كساح ..وخرجت منها مثل الشعرة من العجينة..برغم المطاعيم منتهية الصلاحية التي ''طزعونا اياها'' في طفولتنا...

كما لم تهزّ لنا شعره عندما دب الرعب في العالم قبل 5 سنوات، بسبب جنون البقر ..بالرغم ان الشركات المنتجة للأمصال المضادة باعت منها''خير الله''.. تبعه مرض القطط سارس، ثم بعد ذلك ظهر فجأة انفلونزا الطيور، فسارعت الدول ''المسخّمة'' وصدقت هذا الارهاب التجاري السياسي الطبي العالمي واقتطعت من ميزانياتها مبالغ كبيرة و''طعّمت بها شعوبها''..تبعه الحمى القلاعية، ثم اللسان الأزرق، وبواسير السمك، ولا نستبعد في الغد''فالج'' الماعز..

قُصر الكلام: هؤلاء لا يلاحقون، تجار ويبحثون عن مستهلكين، لذا أمامكم خياران: إما ان توزّعوا ثمن الأمصال ''نواشف'' على الأردنيين كل فرد 5,16 دينار''خالص عن خالص'' وكل يقاوم على طريقته ..او ترصدوا الــ80 مليون دينار.. لتوسعة طرق الجنوب وأنارة طريق الأزرق الدولي وتحسين شوارع عجلون والكورة والزرقاء، واضاءة طرق الرمثا اربد جرش عمان..فما يذهب في عام واحد من ضحايا السير على هذه الطرقات يفوق ما يفقده العالم كله من ''انفلونزات الكذب '' التي يروجون لأمصالها...

** اراهنكم اذا ما انتهت فقاعة انفلونزا الخنازير قبل نهاية هذا العام بصورة درامية عجيبة ..

وبتقولوا ابو يحيى قال.







ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## محمد العزام

رائعة جدا هالمقالة

----------


## عُبادة

> رائعة جدا هالمقالة


شكرا لمرورك :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

فضّ اشتباك

ممنوع السلام باليد او الأخذ بالأحضان أو التقبيل..ملصقات تم وضعها في مختلف الأماكن المكتّظة والدوائر الحكومية والمواصلات العامة المصرية..تخوّفاً من انتشار مرض انفلونزا الخنازير..

أعتقد ان عدوى هذه الملصقات ستنتشر عندنا في الأردن خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة لا سيما بعد ظهور الحالات ''المستوردة'' من أمريكا..وقد نشاهد في مجمع الشمال، ورغدان، وفي مطار عمان الدولي ..ودوائر الأحوال المدنية وأقسام ترخيص السواقين..ملصقا تحذيريا شبيها بممنوع التدخين : مكون من''شفتين وعليهما اشارة اكس'' ومكتوب تحته بخط احمر واضح ''أبوس ايدك ..لا تبوسني''...وفي مكان آخر صورة خدّ متورّم مكتوب تحتها: ''منطقة خالية من التمطيق''..

كما سيظهر اعلان تلفزيوني يروّج لعبارة ''قو الغانمين''..على غرار دعايات ''الشامبو''..فيتقدّم شاب على مجموعة جالسين في ''بيت شعر'' يرفع يده دون ان يصافح احدا ويلف بها على الحاضرين قائلا: ''قوّ الغانمين''..فيكتفي الحضور برفع الأيادي وهم في وضعية جلوس'' حيا الله بالغانم''...يرافق هذه اللقطة صوت مسجل لفتاة تروج لهذه العبارة ''لصحة قوية ..لخدود متينة ..لحياة هادئة..قو الغانمين''...''قو الغانمين..تمنحك الجفاف..طوال النهار''..''قو الغانمين..تخلّصك من عادة البوس ،وتقضي على الاحراج..وتمنحك حيوية الشباب'' ''قو الغانمين...واصلة''...ثم يكتب في خط مائل'' قو الغانمين..متوفرة الآن في جميع مضافات الأردن''..هذا الاعلان مدعوم من وزارة الصحة..

بالمناسبة ،انا أكثر المستفيدين من قرار منع ''البوس'' المنتظر ..هناك شخص محدد اعتبره ''سخطة'' ونقمة علي ...في كل مناسبة، زفاف ، تخرج، عودة مغتربين، احتفال عيد الاستقلال، يشدّني اليه ويبدأ ''بالمباوسة''..المشكلة كيفما قبّلته تصيب القبلة ''خشمه''..أحاول أن أقبّله على أقصى خدّه الأيمن فأجد ''خشمه''، اقصى خدّه الأيسر ايضاَ أجد'' خشمه''، تحت أذنه ايضا أصطدم ''بخشمه''..حتى اذا قبلته على ''عنقوره''..سأجد ''خشمه'' بالمرصاد..

***.

بعد منع السلام باليد او الأخذ بالأحضان او التقبيل...ستكتشفون أن نسب الخصوبة قد انخفضت ايضاَ..وأن عملية تنظيم النسل حدثت تلقائياً...وان بوسترا واحدا يمنع البوس..خير من الف بوستر...ينصح بالمباعدة بين الأحمال ..وصحة الأم والجنين واستخدامات الموانع..

***.

''وعسى المانع..خنزير''.





ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

(القلاّية) بين المحافظة والليبرالية

مثل كل الصناعات الحديثة تحوّل الطبخ من إبداع وتقنية ..الى مجرّد عملية ''تجميع''فقط..وبالتالي تحوّلت ربات البيوت من مبدعات طبخ وصاحبات''نَفَس شهي'' الى فنيّات'' تفريغ وتسخين'' فقط..فمفتاح العُلب في جيوبهن مثل المفك بجيب صبي الميكانيكي..

بعد ظهور اللوز ''المبروش''، والملوخية'' الملقّطة''،و الجميد''السائل والمسؤول''،والحمص''المطحون'' والفول المدمّس.والبزيلاء''المفروطة''، والكوسا ''المنقور''،والمفتول ''المفتول''، والجزر المقطّع،والحلبة''المبلولة'' والبطيخ ''المحزّز''، والموز''المقشّر''..ظهرت أخيراً ''القلاّية'' المجمّدة...

كلما قرأت الاعلان الذي يتحدّث عن قلاّية معدّة مسبقاً ومكتوب عليها ''اغطس وغمّس''، احس باضطراب نفسي شديد..وشعور مختلف أقرب الى الاهانة..ليس لأن القلاية مجرّد أكلة شعبية ينحاز اليها الكثيرون...بل لأنها ''الحصن'' الأمنع من الجوع، وهي المضاد الأول للفقر، وهي الصديق وقت الضيق ، وهي الطقس الجميل الذي يمارسه الأردني بمتعة ورضا..

اذا حارت ربّة البيت باختيار طبخة يومها فإنها تلجأ الى ''القلاّية'' كحل أخير..ويلجأ اليها العزّابي كذلك آخر الليل كحصن منيع من الجوع..يألفها الفقير وتستره، وتبيّض وجه المعزّب مع ضيف ''طارش''.. فهي مقبولة من كل الطبقات الاجتماعية ولا تعتبر نقيصة بحق اكرام الضيف..هي ''ساترة'' الفقراء..وشهوة الأغنياء..وعليه لا استطيع ان اتخيّلها..'' في اعلانات الصحف مثل نجمات السينما'' ..او أصادفها محشورة في ''باكيت'' ضيق ،أو ''جاعصة'' على رف في سوبر ماركت.. وعليها مدّة صلاحية، وطريقة استعمال...اخص، على هالتحرر!!.

اذا كنت استطيع تخيل جدّتي رحمة الله عليها، ترتدي''البودي'' الضيق أبو ''رُبع كم''.. وبنطلون جينز ''لو ويست'' مكتوب عليه ''فولو مي''، يبان منه جزء من ''التاتو''..استطيع ان أتخيّل ''القلاية في باكيت''..

***

ايها القلاية الرمز:أرسلي بيان احتجاج وبراءة من هذا التشوية ، على الأقل نريدك انتِ، كما انت ''قلاّية''محافظة..لا''أولاّية'' ليبرالية..





ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com


احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

ورد المنسي..

في الأيام الأولى من اختفاء الطفل (ورد الربابعة) لم تبق صحيفة يومية الا وأفردت له صفحاتها الأولى، ولا صحيفة اسبوعية الاّ وشرحت تفاصيل تفاصيل اختفائه وصوّرت زواريب حارته، وأحصت عدد ''بلوكات'' قريته، كما لم يتبق كاتب واحد الا وتناوله في مقالة أو خاطرة، ولا موقع اليكتروني الا وتابع اخباره وأقوال جيرانه وتكهنات أقاربه..كما لم يتبق سوبر ماركت او صالون حلاقة أو باص كوستر الا وعلّقت صور ''ورد'' على واجهاتها..كم جميل تلك النخوة وذلك الوهج...وكم محزن هذا الانطفاء وهذا الانكفاء المفاجىء...

كل صباح أفتح الجريدة لأقرأ شيئاً عن ''ورد المنسي''، لمفاجأة لا نتوقّعها، للغز يفكك امامنا كما تفكك المسائل الرياضية المعقّدة..فلا أجد..كم محزن هذا الانطفاء، حيث أصبحت الطفولة مثل خبر ''ماسورة مكسورة'' أو مطالبة متكررة بمطب- مجرد إشارة '' من فوق الجوزة''- تجد مكانها في كعب صفحة داخلية او لا تجد..وكأن ''ورد'' ليس قضية مجتمع كامل، وليس كابوس كل الآباء والأمهات..

ما زلنا نمارس حياتنا بمنتهى ألأنانية، نعود الى البيت وأطفالنا تحت اجنحتنا..يلعبون، ياكلون يكبرون، ينامون ..نغطّيهم بجفوننا..ونوقظهم برموشنا..ناسين أو متناسين ان جفن ''ام ورد'' لم ينم، وان رمشها يتوقّع طرقة باب منذ شهرين ..ناسين او متناسين، أن ذاك الجميل لم يغب عن البال لحظة، فهو يحضر كل حين بنداء لاهث..أو بركضة ،كركضة مهرٍ يتباهى في حضرة أمه..

أريحونا يا نشامى..فكلنا آباء ''ورد''...





ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

كلاكيت: (الصفعة)
 
قد يتبادر الى ذهن القارىء عندما يتهجّى عنوان المقال الصفعة ..انه يقرأ اسماً لفيلم سينمائي عاطفي سيحتل شاشات العرض في دور السينما طيلة الصيف، يتابعه العشاق، ويتربص به النقّاد ، وتعترض طريقه الرقابة، وتتلقفه بعد حين ميلودي الأفلام أو روتانا..ولا يدري أن الصفعة إياها قد حدثت فعلا..لكن بسبب فيلم لم ينتج بعد هذه المرة..

قد أتقبّل التصرّف من محققّ، فقد أعصابه بعد ان نفد صبره تجاه احد المجرمين الخطرين الذين يهددون أمن الدولة وأمن الناس، وقد أتقبّلها من أب ضبط ابنه متلبّساً يمارس التدخين السرّي خلف الجدار، وقد اتقبّلها من رجل حشم ضايق أحد الزعران فتاة في طريقها..لكن ان يخرج هذا التصرّف من شخص يحمل درجة عليا ويمثل الحكومة في منصبه ومعني بالثقافة التي هي روح الابداع والحوار واستيعاب الآخر فهذه طامة كبرى..

مهما كان السبب، ومهما كانت درجة الانفعال، لا يبرّر قيام المسؤول بإهانة مراجع أو موظف أو مبدع بالشتم أو بالضرب ..متجاوزاً كل درجات الحلم والحكمة، قافزاً عن كل الأعراف القانونية التي تحميه وتنصفه وتعيد له حقّه ان كان له حق. لا أعرف بعد هذه الحادثة الغريبة العجيبة كيف لنا أن ننظّر على الآخرين عن الثقافة والحوار وتبادل وجهات الرأي لا تبادل اللكمات والشلاليت..

الأمر يجب الاّ ينتهي بهذه السرعة والبساطة، وغير ذلك سوف يصبح اجراء روتينياً يتلقّاه الأديب والكاتب والمثقف عند الحصول على تفرّغ ابداعي أو دعم لطباعة كتاب..طلب خطي، موافقة لجنة التقييم، طوابع واردات، ثم المرور على مكتب المسؤول للتوقيع أو الصفع ..

بصراحة أنا مستاء..

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

لا نوم ولا دمع
 
هذا الصيف صعب للغاية، أصعب من ''وحدة المعدلات المرتبطة بالزمن'' في التوجيهي، منذ دخول شهر حزيران وأنا ''بطاحي مطاحاة - على رأي يوسف غيشان- مع مستلزمات الحياة الأولى دون أدنى فائدة..

بفضل وزارة المياه وشركة الكهرباء لم أعد إنسانا مدنياً على الاطلاق، لقد اعادتني تطمينات المسؤولين في كلتا المؤسستين - على مستوى خدماتهما - الى سلوكيات الرجل الأول باقتدار، أمشى محدودب الظهر بحثاً عن الماء والكهرباء من خزان الى خزان ومن مكان الى مكان، بعد أن اضع ورقة تين عريضة على الواجهة الأمامية من جسدي وورقة ملفوف أعرض على الجهة الأخرى يربطهما خيط ''مصّيص'' مشدود على خصري.

بسبب قلّة الماء استطال شعري فقسمته الى جديلتين طويلتين، ونبت لي شارب عريض كثّ متصل باللحية، وأصبحت لغة تخاطبي مع أبنائي العواء و''الهمير''.. وهجرت الشقة وصرت اسكن كهفاً معتماً مطلاً على ''معّاطة جاج'' ايضاَ، في الصباح الباكر أحاول أن أؤمن للأولاد دلواً من الماء ليشربوا منه ويطبخوا و يغتسلوا، ثم أعود ثانية وقت الظهيرة بحربتي وبورقة التين اياها لأصطاد لهم ''بطيخة'' من اقرب معرّش على الشارع الرئيس..

في الليل تبدأ معاناتنا مع الكهرباء، تنقطع ثلاث إلى أربع مرات..فأبدأ بقدح حجري الصوان وانتظار شرارة طائشة تنير لنا كهفنا الاسمنتي وتكمل لنا ''التعليلة''..صدّقوني أن مقالي هذا كلفني ليلة كاملة حتى استطعت ان اجهّزه للنشر..كلما وضعت يدي على لوحة المفاتيح ''وسمّيت باسم الله''..قالت لي شركة الكهرباء ''خذلك''..

غير معقول، انهم يمارسون علينا أقصى صنوف العذاب : تنقطع عنك الكهرباء حتى ''تعرق'' فإذا عرقت لا تجد ماءً لتستحم..ذراعي الأيمن صار عليه سبع طبقات مختلف ألوانها يا جماعة...

لا أريد ان اختم المقال باقتراح حلول لن يطبقونها، لأنهم يعرفونها أكثر مني، فقط أريد ان اعرف من الذي قال: إن ''لا أزمة مياه هذا العام''...حتى أريه العلب والزجاجات الفارغة على ''ظهر السدّة''.. فمنذ بداية حزيران وأنا أتوضأ ''برد بوول'' وأحلق ذقني ''بسفن آب دايت''..

***.

غطيني يا كرمة العلي ما فيش فايدة.







ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

عندما يهز الموت غرباله
 
إلى جورج حدّاد..

ايها الفلاّح المزنّر بشعرك،أيها المشغول بعروبتك، أيها اللاهث في بيادر الشعر والصحافة،يا قارىء كف العروبة من الحرب إلى الحرب ومن الهزيمة الى الهزيمة ومن الحلم الى الكابوس..كيف رحلت سريعاً هكذا، وفي عينيك بعض من ماء السلط..وعلى أصابعك بعض من طبشور اربد.. كيف تتركنا قبل أن تروي لنا كرمة النضال من مقلتيك الطيبتين..أو تعلمنا أبجدية المقاومة بإصبعيك النحيلين..

ايها الفتى السبعيني، دلّني كيف كنت تختصر المقال الطويل الى جملة، والفقرة الى كلمة، والسطر الى حرف، والفكرة الى حكمة؟..كيف كنت تبذر الكلام على أثلام الورق، فتنبت الكلمة سنبلة بمائة معنى؟..أيها الفتى السبعيني الراشح عرقاً وحبراً وعروبة ..دلني كيف اختصرت السماء الى قطرة ماء واختصرت الأرض الى حبة قمح..واختصرت الأحداث كل الأحداث بهزّة غربال ؟؟..آه يا هزّة الغربال!!!..

هزة غربال والتوقيع جورج حداد..متلازمة اعتدت على قراءتها مذ كنت صبياً أشتري الجريدة من مصروفي اليومي...كنت أتهجّى وأفهم وأحياناً أتهجّى ولا افهم...لكني كنت على يقين أن من يهزّ الغربال في صحافتنا جورج حداد وحده...

دلني ايها المعلم والرفيق والزميل، كيف سأطالع الدستور من غير هذا العنوان وذاك التوقيع،كيف لي أن أطالع زاويتك ولا اسمع احتكاك الحروف في غربالك..و لا اشتمّ رائحة الأرض والحصاد والعمر من سطورك البسيطة العميقة.. كبسمة أم تبخرّ من فمها الكلام،أيها الرائع الكبير العتيق المعتّق.. قلمك مسلّة وخطك الجميل الثائر خيط لا ينقطع ابدا، فأخط لنا حكمة قبل الرحيل او أخط لنا رحيلاً منصفاً على فم الحكمة..واترك لنا كفاف يومنا من نضال أصيل لا يخترقه ضعف أو يقضمه استسلام ...

ايها السلطي اليافع، والإربدي الحكيم، والعماني الجميل، والعربي الخالد، كيف لي بعد هذا الرحيل الطويل أن أتفرج في زاويتك الفارغة المقعّرة، مثل محارة صادر الصياد أو الموت لؤلؤها....

ايها البارود المغادر.. جورج حدّاد...عندما يهز الموت غرباله..ونسقط جميعاً انا وأنت،هو وهي من ثقوب الحياة تاركين أعمدتنا وزوايانا بحبرها وورقها لمن سوانا .. فإننا نغفو على عباءة السماء بارتياح .. آملين ومطمئنين أن يبقى كلامنا قمح الخلود ..ينبت ويحصد ينبت ويحصد..ويطعم قلوب الشعوب من المتعبين والحرّاثين والمظلومين والباحثين عن وطن،والقابضين على وطن ايضاَ..

***.

جورج حداد...سيبقى غربالك متكئاً على جدار القلب..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com



احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

رقص وانتحار وذيل حائر
 
..أنف مثالي بعد ان تم تقييفه..عينان مكحلتان.. شفتان دائمتا الحمرة، شعر أسود ناعم،وجه مطبوق مثل ابريق الوضوء..وقوام محسوب بــالغرام..انه مايكل جاكسون... لا اعرف لماذا كلما تطّلعت في وجه الفقيد..رأيت وجه أمريكا الحقيقي؟..فعند أخذ كل تقسيم من تقسيمات وجهه على حده نشاهد قمّة المثالية..لكن عند اجتماعها جميعاً داخل محيط الوجه تصبح قمّة البشاعة والتنافر.

لا زال تتوالى التقارير، والمقالات، والتحليلات،والأخبار من كل أصقاع الأرض حول وفاة ملك البوب..وطبعاً العرب دائماً أصحاب الأوّلى في المشاعر واللطم والحزن وكسر المألوف لا سيما ان كان المتوفّىزلمة البوب الأول..على اعتبار أنهم مفطومون على البوب.

منتديات عربية من كل الأقطار بلا استثناء، ومجموعات على الفيس بوك..فتحت أبوابها ولينكاتهامنذ أيام..من اجل تلقي العزاء والأخذ بالخاطر من قبل المعزّين..وبعض المواقع استأجرت صيواناً اليكترونياً على صفحتها الرئيسية وكراسي نجل..وبدأت بسكب الاكسبريسو للزوار والمتصفحين ..بينما شريط للمرحوم يصدح بأغنيةلا تمشي بعيدا.

كما رصد موقع يو تيوب رقصة لشباب خليجيين، أدوها على انغام الفقيد حزناً ووفاء له..بعد تلقيهم النبأ الجلل في وفاة شيخ البوب، كما شكل موت جاكسون صدمة للشباب أقاموا كرمال عيونه حفلة خاصة انشد خلالها العديد من محبيه..أما في تونس فقد اختلت فتاة تونسية بنفسها وأغلقت عليها باب غرفتها وظلّت تسمع اغاني ابو باريس منذ الصباح وحتى المساء ثم طرقعت كمية كبيرة من الأدوية أدت الى وفاتها على الفور..والكثير الكثير من قصص الهوس والفجيعة.

***

وا حسرتاه على بعض شباب العرب ..فهم بين الثقافات مثل ذيل البقرة لا هم مع الجلد مسلوخ ولا هم مع اللحم مطبوخ..

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

رداء الشوق
 
مثل رائحة الدرّاق يعطّر المغتربون ليالي صيفنا ..ومثل رقصة غصن ياسمين يحرّكون أيامنا المسكونة في الرتابة..

كلما شاهدت سيارة ميتسوبيشي ستيشن او مرسيدس طويلة تحمل نمرة خليجية وعليها شبك للحقائب،وغطاء جبنة ابو الولد تحت الزجاج الخلفي..وعلبة عصير راني فارغة وملقاة بين الكراسي.. وكلما شاهدت الرمال الشقيقة لا تزال على عجلاتها ورائحة السفر معتّقة على مقاعدها..والمحرّك الساخن يبرد قليلاً قليلاً في فيّء الدار ..حمدت الله وشكرته على سلامة الغائبين كل الغائبين..

وكلما شاهدت لمبة كبيرة في برندة أو حوش، أو معلّقة في معرّش دالية..أتخيّل ما يدور هناك من حديث وسهر..

أقول في نفسي: لا بد ان المغترب في هذه الأثناء يرتدي دشداشة رخيمة.. ويحمل قلما مذهّبا يظهر رأسه من جيبه المنتفخ بالأوراق عديمة الفائدة، أظنه يتكّىء على وسادتين ، بالقرب من الحجي او الحجّة او كليهما ..يتحدّث عن مواضيع كثيرة وغير مترابطة..عن ارتفاع الإيجارات هناك..وعن قلق التفنيشات وعن طراوة الهواء هنا ..ثم ينتقل سائلاً الى أفضل عروض شركات الخلوي ليختار خطّاً محليّاً يستخدمه طيلة فترة الاجازة..بينما يتطعوج احد أولاده الصغار خوفاً من الذهاب الى المرحاض البعيد الواقع بين الشجر المسكون بالعتمة..سائلاً أمه بدلع مقبول .. عن مكان النونو ..

ابريق الشاي ايضاً يدلي بحديث شهي ينتقل من شفته الوحيدة الى شفاه الموجودين..ينقذ الابريق الابن المغترب من احراجات تطاله بالعشم ..كأن يسأله احد ابناء العمومه عن فرصة ابنه المتخرّج حديثاً للعمل هناك.. فيشفط المغترب رشفة شاي..ويمتدح شاي الأردن..وماء الأردن..وهواء الأردن..وفرص العمل في الأردن...ويضيّع على الفتى المتربّص بفرصة الوعد..او التلميح بأخذ السي في حتى..طالباً من أخته الصغرى ان تسكب له كوباً آخر من الشاي.. صبي يا ختي صبّي..شاياتكو زاتشيات ...

وفي آخر التعليلة..لا بد ان تصغر أهمية المواضيع المطروحة شيئاً فشيئاً..فيتم الحديث عن الكرش ..وعن فلان نصحان وفلان ضعفان ..وتنتهي التعليلة ب فلان ما أجاش يسلّم عليّ ..

أما الأولاد الذين يلبسون بيجامات مرسوم عليها بات مان و المفتّش كونان وبأيديهم ساعات بتاضي يغفون تحت الدالية على حديث الغربة وأخبار الناس هنا، وعلى تثاؤب الجدّ المفاجىء الذي يطلقه كلما اقتربت الساعة من منتصف الليل..

ينام الأطفال تماما وهم ممدّدون في سطور متوازية مثل حبّات ورق العنب ...عندئذٍ تتدخل الجدة بعاطفتها المضاعفة يا ميمتي...ناموا الأولاد...غطيهم يا عمّه لا يبردوا ...

*** 

ايها المغتربون العائدون المتعبون من الوجد والغربة،خذوا غفوة على ركبة الوطن.. و هذا جفني اهديه لكم..رداء شوق..فناموا في عيوني..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com

احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

(إشِّر.. بَشِّر)
 
''بلاقيك بالحلة''..تحذير شديد اللهجة كنا نتلقاه عندما نتلاسن مع ابناء الصف...فحلّة المدرسة..أفضل توقيت لتصفية الحسابات المبيتة..

ذات طفولة..كنّا نتورّط مرغمين في ''هوشات'' غير محسوبة لم نجد مفرّاً من خوضها، وأحياناً كثيرة كان يقوم أحد ''العضلنجية'' بمحاولة تمرين روتينية لعضلاته على حساب وجوهنا''المصفوقة'' ، فــكان ''يجهد بلانا'' ويجرّنا الى شجار محسوم النتيجة سلفاً..

الخبرة وحدها والهزائم المتكررة علمتنا انه لا بد من الاحتفاظ بمصطلحات المهادنة او فض النزاع سلمياً دون إشعار الآخر بضعفنا أو خوفنا أو عدم قدرتنا على ''المباطحة''..

''إشّر بشّر'' مصطلح تمهيدي لفض النزاع ، على شكل تحذير كان يطلقه الخصمان وهما في وضعية اشتباك ومسك من ''القبّة'' قبل اطلاق أي حركة فعلية للهوش.. وأصل هذا التحذير ''إشّر بشّر'' هو :دشّر بدشّر..بمعنى آخر ان تتركني اتركَّ!!..ثم يتبادل الخصمان هذه العبارة بالتناوب لحسم من الذي يترك ''رقبة الآخر'' أولاً..لمدّة قد تزيد او تنقص عن الساعة بقليل..

''اشّر بشّر''.. ''لا أنت إشر..أنا بشّر''..''بقلّك إشر بشّر''..''لأ انت إشّر أول''..حتى يلين أضعفهما ويترك الآخر وهو في الواقع قد أفلت نفسه من هزيمة نكراء..بالنسبة لي كنت ''بدشّر'' من أول تحذير جاد..وأجنح للسلم فوراً..لأني بكل تواضع أقولها '' مش شغل هوش''..

النواب والصحافة..بقوا أسابيع طويلة على وضعية ''إشّر بشّر''..ولم يقبل ان يتنازل أي منهم ''بترك الآخر''،على كل الأحوال تمت المصالحة وتم ترتيب ياقات القمصان وقطب الأزرار المقطّعة مؤقتاً...وهذا لا يعني أنهما لن يلتقيا في'' الحلّة'' بوقت لاحق، فكل شيء جائز..

لا يهمني من هذه المصالحة، توقيتها او مكانها، او الساعين فيها، او بنودها..يهمني شيء واحد فقط (طبعاً اذا نشر هذا المقال)...أن تحفظ المصالحة حقنا في رفض الخطأ،ومقاومة العوج، والاشارة الى الخلل اينما وجد..وان نبقى نحن كما نحن، لا نجامل ولا نهادن، ولا نداهن، وان :''نقول للأعور..اعور بعينه''.



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com



احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

مولود مهندس ديمقراطيا
 
ذكرت وكالة عمون الإخبارية، ان طفلة - في احدى مستشفيات الجنوب- قد ولدت من غير لسان قبل يومين، وقال بعض الأطباء المختصين ان هذه الحالة تعد من الحالات نادرة الحدوث، نتجت عن تشوه خلقي للجنين أثناء الحمل، وتوقع أحد الجراحين ان تجرى لهذه الطفلة بعض العمليات الجراحية في محاولة لمساعدتها على مضغ الطعام مستقبلاً..

أنا متعاطف جدّاً مع أسرة هذه الطفلة وأتمنى ان تتلقى الجراحة اللازمة وتمارس حياتها بطبيعية وأقصد بكلمة طبيعية: (كما يمارس مئات الملايين من العرب حياتهم)، الأطباء وحدهم من يستطيع تطمين الوالدين على حالة وصحة الطفلة في المستقبل، أما نحن ككتاب ساخرين ومراقبين..فنستطيع ان نطمئنهم على مستقبل المولودة الاجتماعي والسياسي...ففي هذه الأيام الخماسينية من فصل الديمقراطيات العربية... من يملك لساناً او لا يملكه في الحالتين سيّان..هناك 300 مليون عربي لديهم عضلة تلوك الطعام لكنّها لا تلوك ''التعبير'' أبدا..لذا أنا ؟ من زاويتي- لا اعتبر الطفلة تعاني من أي تشوهٍ خلقي..بقدر ما أعتبرها تعاني من تشوه ديمقراطي.

.. وبما ان بعض الدراسات تشير إلى أن أقواماً وسلالات بائدة كانوا يتمتعون بمواصفات خاصة، من طول للقامة وقوة فريدة للبنية.. كي يتغلبوا على الجغرافيا ويتكيفوا مع البيئة المحيطة أو الحياة البدائية، ثم تقلّصوا مع تقدم الحضارة، ووصلوا إلى حجمنا الحالي..فإن ما سبق قد ينبئنا أن الأجيال العربية القادمة قد تولد مهندسة ديمقراطيا وسياسيا..بلا ألسنة.. وأحياناً بلا عيون أو آذان أو أيادٍ.. وبالتالي سيصبح المواطن العربي في وطنه عبارة عن: ''بطّيخة تمشي على الأرض''..



ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com



احمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

الوجيه
 
بعد ان تُذكر تفاصيل الدعوة ، من محاور وفقرات وكلمات وشرح موجز ، يذكر في اسفل بطاقة الدعوة ، بخط غامق الساعة الثانية ظهراً : (تناول الغداء) في قاعة كذا..

لم يعد يخلو مؤتمر محلي، أو ندوة اعتيادية ، أو لقاء عابر، أو ورشة عمل من صلب العمل، أو جلسة عصف ذهني، أو لقاء تشاوري، أو استعراض سريع لبعض المشاريع ،أو ملتقى دوري ، إلا وختمت الفعالية بمنسف ...حتى صار المنسف هو الراعي الحقيقي لإنجاح أي فعالية وتسليط الضوء عليها إعلاميا..وبهذا التقليد أرست مؤسساتنا سابقة تاريخية بين مؤسسات العالم حيث جعلت للفعالية راعيين..راعٍ رسمي يفتتح النشاط، وراعٍ دسمي (المنسف) يختتم النشاط..

** اذا قام وزير أو مسؤول بزيارة مدتّها ساعة واحدة فقط الى أي منطقة تقع في نطاق مسؤوليته ، فوراً تذبح له الشلايا وتسيل المليحية أوتوماتيكيا من الأكواع، وتجلى السدور وتنجلي الصدور ..ليس من باب الكرم فقط ، بل رغبة في تطبيق المثل القابع في الذهن الاجتماعي اطعم الثُّم تستحي العين.. يطلع القرار ..

** حتى إذا أراد أحدهم أن يزبّط مسؤولاً ما.. ليمرر له مصلحة هو بحاجتها، أو أراد أن يتقرّب من احد الكبار ليبني جسراً للمعرفة وتبادل المصالح المستقبلية، أو أراد أن يلمّع نفسه بطريقه يمكن ان تهضم اجتماعياً ،فإن اقصر طريق الى ذلك هو : سدر المنسف ..اذا لم تصدقوني فقط تابعوا الصحف اليومية والمواقع الاليكترونية واحصوا كم خبرا يبدأ بأولم فلان الفلاني لفلان وفلان وفلان ....

** بقي أن أقول أن سدر المنسف تطوّر في مهنته حسب الحاجة الأردنية ،فقفز من راع رسمي ، الى معزّب كريم ، إلى متنفّذ واصل ، حتى أصبح وجيهاً اجتماعياً.. لاحظوا جميع الصلحات السياسية و الإعلامية و العشائرية..اذا لم يوحّد المنسف كلمة و لقمة المتصالحين، واذا لم تتم عملية التشريب المتبادل و تمرير الدرابي العرضية و فتّ لي تا أفتّ لك .. فإن الصلحة تبقى هشّة قابلة للانحلال..

** الى متى سيبقى المنسف في أذهاننا:مكمّم الأفواه، ومُخجل العيون، و مزبّط المعصلجين ، وموصل الطامحين، ومؤلف القلوب..الا يمكن للأمور ان تستقيم بالحق وحده..

أيها المنسف الرفيق: عذراً ،فقد بتّ اشتم منك رائحة النفاق و الطبطبة ..

ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com



أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## عُبادة

عندما يصبح الفرح (خاوة)
 
..ما زلنا نفرح لمجرّد مشاهدة زفّة، أو سماع زغرودة ،أو تسلل المجوز الى آذاننا، وما زالت تراودني نفسي أن أشارك أطفالا دون العاشرة، طموحهم الأعلى أن يستقلّوا ''بكم ديانا'' أو ''راس تريلا'' وهم فرحون..

منذ الطفولة ..وفي يوم الجمعة تحديداً..أحتفظ بذات الحماس / بمجرّد سماعي ''لزوامير متواصلة '' كفيلة أن تجعلني أترك ما بين يدي وأركض حتى بوابة الدار لأشاهد موكب العرسان وهو يمر من الشارع الرئيس ،وأصرّ على الا أغلق بابي حتى تمر آخر سيارة ''فولكس فاجن''قديمة محشوة بسيدات بدينات تعود - على الأرجح - لزوج خالة العروس..

كان الفرح تلقائيا، عفوياً، ينثر البهجة كلما مر بحاسّة من حواسنا الاجتماعية أو دخل زقّة من زقاق قريتنا..الآن صار الفرح ''كيديّاً''، يتم مع سبق الاصرار والتقصّد، هدفه أن يشيع الازعاج والغم و''المشابهة'' و''المناحرة'' و''المجاكرة'' في كل زاوية يلجها..

أحدهم استطاع أن يغلق شارع دولي ، ونصب صيوناً عملاقاً في منتصفه ، وزرع البيارق على أطرافه، بينما مكبرات الصوت ظلت تبث أغاني وطنية حديثة كنوع من انواع التبرير لتصرفه ...غير آبه بما احدثه من فوضى بالمرور، أو قطع للطريق، أو تضييق على الناس..بمناسبة زواج ابنه ''ابو شدوق''..هذا العرس تم تحت شعار مبطّن: اللي مش عاجبه يطخ راسه بالحيط..

وآخر امتدت سهرته الى ما بعد الواحدة من منتصف الليل، ومطربه الشعبي يغني بصوت أشبه ''بالجعير'' اغنيته اليتيمة ''والله لاطلع على راس الجبل''..يا اخي ما تطلع على التقاعد ولا على الهملايا..وأنا مالي..أنا أريد ان أنام مثلي مثل أي كائن حي..

ثم يجبرني ثالث أن أستمع بإنصات وخشوع واهتمام الى آخر عبوة ألعاب نارية يطلقها حسب رغبته ومزاجه و''فضاويته'' وطولة روحه ..وما عليك عزيزي ''المنزعج'' سوى أن تحصي عدد العبوات وتضرب الناتج ب20 ديناراً..لتعرف كم انفق هذا الجار بمناسبته العظيمة..التي سيشكو الفقر بعد انتهائها فوراً..

''ويا ويليك ويا سواد ليلك'' اذا صادفتك فاردة نهارية، وانت بطريقك الى طوارىء، او الى دعوة، او الى بيتك..وحاولت التجاوز عن اليسار..فجأة يتبرّع أقرباء العريس وخِلانه بمنعك بالتي هي أسوأ ..فيتم ''تعريض الطريق''..فتفتح الأبواب الأربعة وتتباطأ سيارات المقدمة ويلزمونك بالمشي معهم لتجميع أكبر عدد ممكن من السيارات الصديقة و''مرارة الطريق'' في الفاردة..وعند اقرب مفترق طرق ما عليك سوى استلام باقة من الشتائم ''الفرايحية'' وحركات الأصابع التقليدية..

***

حتى الفرح ،خلاصة المحبة والتسامح والبهجة ، قلبناه ''خاوة''..لم يبق شيء يستحق الابتسام..

***

غطيني يا كرمة العلي وشغلي المروحة ما فيش فايدة..





ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com



أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_مهاهاة و«دي جي»



يا الله كم أنزعج عندما أقرأ على بطاقة عرس ...) وذلك من الساعة السابعة الى التاسعة مساء في صالة كذا..


**


الى اللحظة لا أستطيع أن أستوعب أن الفرح يحدد بالساعة والدقيقة...بحيث قبل السابعة بدقيقة ممنوع علي وعلى آل العريس أن نفرح، كما أنه بعد التاسعة ممنوع علينا أيضا.. 


أنا أكره نفسي عند مشاركتي لأحدهم في صالة أفراح، في الغالب يقف بعض المنظمين في باب القاعة، يتفحصون الوجوه، ويرشدون التائهين، ويوقفون المتحفزين للفرح، تماما كما يقف المضيفون على باب الطائرة..ولولا الخجل لطلبوا منك البوردنج قبل دخولك الصالة..تختار طاولة يشاركك عليها أشخاص آخرون في الغالب لا تعرفهم وفي أفضل الأحوال بالكاد تتذكر أسماء عائلاتهم، وكثيرا ما تنقضي الساعتين وانت تسأل نفسك وين شايفه ؟..


في صالة الرجال، ركود وملل و مجاحرة تطلق عشوائيا بين الجالسين، الوضع يشبه الى حد كبير الاستماع الى محاضرة في التنمية السياسية أو ندوة عن قانون المالكين والمستأجرين..هدوء مقيت، ابتسامات مجففة يطلقها أهل العريس للحاضرين..ومجاملات مستعملة ترمى في وجوه المعازيم، وخفة دم مفتعلة يقوم بها شقيق العريس الأعزب..كلام ودخان وسؤال عن التواليت في غياب حقيقي للفرح، تفتفد: لصوت الدبكة، لانسياب المليحية من جهة الأكواع، لصوت تلحيس الأصابع، لطعجات دقيق الشبيبية ، وحرد عازف المجوز، وسرقة وتقطيع التينة من الحاكورة، واختفاء فردة حفاية ابن انتصار، ولهاية بنت خولة، وتهريب رأس مطبوخ الى أحد أولاد كرمة العلي المناوبين في المعسكر، وتعليق الشرشف فوق طاولة العروسين..وصوت خالة العريس المبحوح، ووجه ام العريس المحمر التي تمثل الكوردنيتور بالعرس، وعمة العريس التي تربط اشاربا موردأ على خصرها لضمان جودة الانتاجية..


نفتقد كل شيء، الأب الذي يتلقى قبلة صادقة من العريس على يده، وتهاني الجيران...وصوت جلي الطناجر ، ورائحة الكراعين المرمية خلف سياج الدار..


في الصالة، تجلس غريبا على طاولة يشاركك فيها أربعة اشخاص يتكلمون عن مصاري البورصة احيانا، وعن الحكومة أحيانا اخرى، وعن تخبيص ابو مصعب، وعن فوائد البنك، والمتسوبيشي لانسر، وعن الفالج ...


يجود عليك عامل الصالة، بقطعة جاتو جافرة تشبه الاسفنج، وكأس كولا ساخن..تأكل وتشرب على عجل..ترن على أم العيال فلا تجيبك..تخرج بمنتهى الضجر كما يخرج حضور الأمسيات الأدبية...


***


في الخارج، تفرح عندما تسمع زغرودة ، ثم تحبط عندما تعرف انها كبسة زر على الأورغ ، و المهاهاة مقطع مسجل ع الدي جي .._

----------


## دليلة

:Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## ســمو المجــــد

[align=center]الله الله الله يا احمد نقلت لنا واقعاً كرهناه ويا ليت الزمان يعود للوراء 
سلمت وسلم من نقل لنا كتاباتك [/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بلا هالبيض...
ارتفع البيض بنسبة 40%..فصار ثمن الطبق أبو 30 بيضة ب65,3 دنانير.. بمعدل 12 قرشا للبيضة الواحد ..يعني ''جوز بيض عيون'' على مائدة الصباح ، صار أغلى من ''جوز عيون هيفاء وهبي'' بكحلها وغمزتها..

يقولون أن سبب ارتفاع البيض هو نقص المعروض..طيب ما سبب نقص المعروض ؟ أكيد سيقولون نقص الإنتاج وليس التصدير!!..إذن لا بد أن دجاجات الوطن يمررن بأزمة نفسية حادة ؟..ترى ما الذي يجعل الدجاجة البلدية تعزف عن البيض؟ هل ترغب بالسفر الى مرمريس ويمنعها ضيق ذات الجناح؟ هل تؤرقها ''كسوة'' المدارس؟ أو تقلقها أقساط الجامعة؟ أو تأمين لقمة العيش لعشرة أفراد؟ أو دفع فواتير الكهرباء والانترنت؟ أو ترخص سيارتها المنتهية منذ شهر؟ أو تنزف من ثور السوق الهائج الذي نطحها وكسر يدها القصيرة بأسعاره المجنونة ..(خالصة مالصة) : دجاجة تأكل وتشرب وتنام و''تبقبق'' بمنتهى الحرية على حساب المزرعة.. ''مستتة'' على يمين ديك مزواج (اللهم لا حسد)..كل ذلك مقابل تأمين بيضة باليوم!! الله يعين قلبي لعاد..

''بلا هالبيض'' كما تقول امي ..عمره لا حدا أكل..يقطع عمره..كرهناه..طلع بأعمارنا..صرنا نشوفه ونشوف العمى ... يقطع زنخته.. بلا طعمه..الرايب احسن منه..والخ..من عبارات التعفف والزهد المستعار...التي يجب ان نستخدمها في تحصين موقفنا ضد ''النفس الأمارة بالسوء''...و''بالسوق'' ايضا...

ول.....البيضة بــ 12 قرشا ؟ والله لونها بايضيتها بالتخصصي ما هو هيك؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الأربعاء 7-10-2009
انحنى له احد المارة فور خروجه من الفندق ، فتح السائق باب المرسيدس السوداء، دخل الرجل الأحدب ذو البدلة الكحلية والشعر الأشيب بهدوء ووقار..التف السائق بسرعة الى الجهة الأخرى..قاد السيارة وانطلق..

استوقف ابو يحيى الرجل الذي انحنى ''للشخصية'' المهمة..مناديا :لو سمحت..انتبه الرجل وتوقف: 

* ابو يحيى:- من تكون هذه الشخصية؟ 

* الرجل: مناضل قديم!!.

* ابو يحيى: ما اسمه؟! 

*الرجل: على ما اعتقد..مصطفى فغاغا..

* ابو يحيى: شوقتني لمعرفة المزيد..

* الرجل: لا افهم .

* أبو يحيى: أقصد..اريد ان اسمع عن نضاله.

* الرجل: لا أفهم ..

* ابو يحيى: يعني ،هل نسف مستعمرة؟.

* الرجل: لا.

* ابو يحيى: خطف طائرة .؟! 

*الرجل: لا.

* ابو يحيى : دمر دبابة أو ناقلة جنود..فجر دورية 

* الرجل:لا.

* ابو يحيى: أسر جنديا على الأقل.

الرجل: لا..

* ابو يحيى:اذن ماذا فعل؟ 

* الرجل: يا سيدي ، هذا أول من أطلق عبارة: ''لن نقف مكتوفي الأيدي''.

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

«بــراو»

ان صدق التنفيذ .. فالحكومة تستحق كلمة ''براو'' عن جدارة ..فقرارها الأخير بإلغاء كوتات الحج ، قرار صائب وموفق كان على الحكومة/ والحكومات السابقة اتخاذه منذ سنوات طويلة..

نبت على الستنا ''شعر''، وتآكل''سقف حلقنا''.. من كثرة ما قلنا وكتبنا عن فوضى تأشيرات الحج، والتوزيع حسب الهوى،الذي يمارس دون أدنى شعور ''بالخطية'' أو الرأفة أو الإنصاف للراغبين بإداء الفريضة من الكهول والعجائز والمرضى من المواطنين الذين حرموا من حقوقهم الدينية لصالح المتنفذين...فمنهم من رحل ومنهم من ينتظر جالسا على قائمة طويلة من الامراض بدءا بالسكري والضغط والروماتيزم والديسك حتى يحالفه الحظ..

رسميا تم الكشف عن الأرقام ؛ أكثر من ربع مقاعد الحج كانت توزع الى أصحاب السعادة والمعالي على حساب المواطنين المستحقين..وذلك بكوتات معلنة ( 5تأشيرات لكل نائب او عين او وزير)...وكلما اقتربت درجة المعرفة والصداقة والنفوذ مع / أو على وزارة الأوقاف كلما زادت المقاعد الممنوحة تحت الطاولة وفوق الطاولة وعلى الطاولة- بمغلفات مختومة مثل هدايا السنة الجديدة- وليس مفاجئا ان قلت لكم أن احد النواب قد ظفر بــ35 تأشيرة حج العام الماضي وزعها على الأقارب والمؤازرين و''المصوتين'' كل حسب جهده في انتخابات,2007.

منذ متى كان ''السعي'' مع النائب متطلب سابق ''للسعي'' بين الصفا والمروة، و (الطواف) على الناخبين كان مادة متقدمة (للطواف) في البيت العتيق وأن (الوقوف) على عملية الفرز..اجباري فريضة ''للوقوف على عرفة'' ..وأن (رمي) الصوت في الصندوق مادة استدراكية ''لرمي الجمرات في الحج''..

منذ متى والفريضة تلوى وتهدى وتؤدى حسب الجاه والنفوذ .. وقد خلقنا الله من ذكر وانثى ، متساوون كأسنان المشط لا فرق في اللون أو العرق أو ''الدائرة الانتخابية''..

(براو) من جديد، على هذا القرار..فلو بقي الحال على ما هو عليه، في ظل هذه السياسة ''الأوقافية'' المنشقحة ..فإننا لن نستطيع اليه سبيلا أبدا أبدا...


أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مواقف حاسمة!!



لاثنين 12-10-2009

أخيرا، وافق حماران أهليان أبيضان على قبول الدور..فرضيا بــمهمتها، واستوعبا 'اللوك الجديد' الذي أظهرهما به صاحب حديقة الحيوان في غزة..بعد ان تم تخطيطهما بالأسود والأبيض وأقناعهما بممارسة دورهما الوطني في ظل الحصار الصعب والمصلحة الوطنية التي تحتم عليهما التضحية..

همس صاحب حديقة الحيوان في اذني الحمارين ..بصراحة، الأطفال يفتشون عن السعادة، قوافل المساعدات تحضر دائما ؛ بطانيات،مواد تموينية، ملابس مستعملة،أدوية، معلبات مطبوخة ونصف مطبوخة،فوط اطفال،شاي، حليب للكبار، برغل، فريكة، معكرونة، وتنسى الفرح ..الفرح ؛ الشيء الوحيد الذي لا يمكن ان يحضر على هيئة مساعدة، ولا يمكن ان يدرج في 'مانفست' الشاحنات العابرة للمعابر..كما انه يأبى التسلل الى الأنفاق فهو يكره العتمة ويكره الاختباء ..هل يمكن تهريب قوس قزح في الجوارب أو 'كركرة' طفولية تحت الأحزمة الجلدية؟؟..ها أخبراني ؟سأل صاحب الحديقة الحمارين!!.. هنا، هز الحماران رأسيهما ومشيا بانتظام وقناعة نحو قضبان الحديقة في سبيل المصلحة الوطنية.

***

في الحرب والحصار،كل شيء يمكن ان يصبح أي شيء..العصفور طائرة استطلاع، القط مخبرا، الأرنب خبير خنادق، الكلب مناورا، الحصان دبابة، جذع الزيتون أما، والنحلة رصاصة، حتى الخائن لا يبقى على حاله في الحرب والحصار ..لحظة انكشافه يتحول الى جثة محترقة الكل يقفز عنه ولا احد يفكر في اطفائه مثل اطارات التظاهر..

حماران أبيضان طليقان..لبسا 'بيجامتا' غيرهما، ودخلا بإرادتهما قفص الحديقة، فقط لاستحضار الفرح للناس والوقوف مع الوطن..

يا الهي حتى الحمير لها مواقف حاسمة!







ahmedalzoubi@hotmail.com 

أحمد حسن الزعبي

----------

